# Freeride Stammtisch Hersbruck



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

Servus Riderz,

schon das ganze Jahr wollte ich einen eigenen thread für unseren lustigen Haufen machen...jetzt erst hab ich die Zeit dazu gefunden. Wir sind ein loser Haufen von Freeridern im Nürnberger Land...unser Stammtisch soll ein Gegenpart zu der ach so typsichen Vereinsmeierei sein...Alles geht, nichts muss...Wir treffen uns einmal im Monat in wechselnden Lokalitäten rund um Lauf und Hersbruck. Stammtischtermine werden demnächst hier angekündigt, genauso wie Aktivitäten...das Repertoire reicht von traillastigen Touren, alpinem Freeriden und Bikeparkbesuchen...und dessen Gestaltung..grins...Jeder der Lust auf Bergabradfahren hat, kann mitmachen...


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

Wir treffen uns jeden Donnerstag um 18:15 Uhr bei Zweirad Teuchert in Hersbruck zum single trails heizen...ja, bei jedem Wetter und Lampen sind derzeit recht praktisch...

Man trifft uns in diversen Bikeparks (Bischofsmais, Silbersattel, Geißkopf, Bullhead, Winterberg etc. & des öfteren im bikepark Osternohe, mit dem wir ja quasi verlobt sind...

ride on

big D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

Freeridestammtisch in den lokalen Medien...


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

weitere bilder und movies findet ihr unter der seite vom bikepark osternohe


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Dezember 2008)

toll...freude...ein eigener thread!
hab da gleich mal anzumerken das der stammtisch in der neuen rider (photo-issue) erwähnt wird! 

best regards


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Dezember 2008)

wenigstens gleich mal ein teil von dem haufen...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Dezember 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3AIG1Rxj3Wo


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Dezember 2008)

*2.* 

DH Rennen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/524

Leogang:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/325


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/327


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> toll...freude...ein eigener thread!
> hab da gleich mal anzumerken das der stammtisch in der neuen rider (photo-issue) erwähnt wird!
> 
> best regards



echt Kacke, habs grad entdeckt..Kollege Jay im Flug vom großen drop in Leogang in der Moutainbikerider Photo issue...geil, na rein werbetechnisch ein geiles Jahr, Fernsehen, Internet, lokale Zeitungen...und jetzt der Ritterschlag in der Rider Photo Issue..abgedrückt hat übrigens der Golzman...neige mein altes Haupt vor Euch...


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

interessante Seite...

http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/


----------



## Bierklau (17. Dezember 2008)

ein paar pics unserer aktuellen Räder wären auch ganz nett...hier mein Tourenbike...erstes Bild Neuzustand...zweites Bild derzeitiger Zustand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (17. Dezember 2008)

und hier der neue Freerider...noch gar nicht ausprobiert...nach Kona, Rocky, SX trail (kann ich nur empfehlen) und Speiseeis Demo 7/8 (war mir einfach too much)..jetzt ein gepimptes Giant Reign X....


----------



## theFlix (17. Dezember 2008)

das reign sieht echt super aus!
ich hoffe es stört niemanden wenn ich in dem thread schreibe,auch wenn ich nicht aus hersbruck komme


----------



## Bierklau (17. Dezember 2008)

Servus riderz, hab grad meine Kettenführung drangeschraubt MRP G2...geilomat jetzt hab ich das Bike endlich bei mir & sitz mit ´nem Bierchen davor...

@theflix...kein Problem hier kann jeder reinschreiben, der Interesse am biken hat...

Nochmal ein dezenter Hinweis auf die Firmen, die uns regelmäßig direkt oder indirekt unterstützen...

http://www.teuchert.de

http://www.fahrradkiste.de

http://www.eightinch.de

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de

http://www.frosthelm.de


----------



## santacruzer71 (17. Dezember 2008)

Mich störts nicht, bin auch nicht aus Hersbruck und schreib hier rein.
Birklau, dein Rain sieht echt gut aus. Da geht einiges nächstes Jahr.
Und mit weißer Totem, ein Traum.


----------



## Jayson213 (17. Dezember 2008)

dann mach ich mal mit nem teil weiter.... 









...so...erstmal was dazu...


----------



## Jayson213 (17. Dezember 2008)

damit es auch gleich was zu gucken gibt...kann ich sowas bitte auch in meiner nähe haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (18. Dezember 2008)

Servus miteinander... ein eigener thread, warum eigentlich nicht. Wie ich sehe ist auch schon unser Star fleißig am posten  Hoffe auf ein Autogramm auf meine persönliche Ausgabe der MTB Rider. Und das Bild im Cosmic Katalog ist auch very nice.. wer hat das blos geschossen? Hoffe der Winter geht schnell vorbei..hab schon aus langer Weile mein SX zerlegt.

Ride Life Ride Giant


----------



## ringo14 (18. Dezember 2008)

Namnd!!! wollt mich noch mal für die glückwünsche am letzten we bedanken war echt geil!!! hat mann nicht jedes jahr! muss mir dann noch schnell die rider holen...wer wäre finale dabei? nur wegen rechtzeitiger urlaubsplanung is dann dort überhaupt offen und ob leute die keine kinder haben da überhaupt urlaub bekommen. werd auch mal meine bikes reinstellen...muss aber erst noch putzten olso dauert des noch...sonntag biken? buck oder richtung erlangen höchstadt;-) trainieren? gruß löhner


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Dezember 2008)

hab mim Atz zwecks sonntag tourenfahren geplaudert...!?


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Dezember 2008)

@ringo14: ich habe mehrere bilder von deinem bike in sauberem zustand!willst eins?hat ja wie erwähnt seltenheitscharakter...

wegen finale:denke doch das der august noch steht oder? ich hab FREI 


und ich würd zugern wissen was im cosmic fürn bild is...konnt noch nich nachschauen und verraten wills mir och keener...


----------



## Golzman (19. Dezember 2008)

@Jay.. wenn du das Bild sehen möchtest, brauchst du nur mal zu mir rüber rollen und einen Blick drauf werfen. Wie arbeitest du eigentlich? Wolltest du nicht eh zum Joe schauen? Ist am Krokodil-sprung, schön gewhippt von schräg rechts vorn fotografiert. War glaub ich am Eröffnungswochende.. wer abgedrückt hat kann ich also nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Ist aber wie gesagt very nice Meinen Fuhrpark muß ich auch mal wieder ablichten.. ist ja bald Wochenende


----------



## Bierklau (19. Dezember 2008)

soo der Präsi fährt jetzt in Urlaub...bleib aber online...bin am 27 oder 28.12. wieder da...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gloeXuBQFPY

sind ja dann sowieso alle in einem kleinen Ort bei Erlangen, gell?


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Dezember 2008)

das video kommt total geil!können wir bitte sowas auch haben?vor allem die leckeren sprünge?! 

@golzman:das mim joe vertagt sich wohl leider auf montag 
               und wegen arbeiten: ich hab das we frühdienst.kann ja mal aufn kaffee o.Ä. rüber kommen...

als denn...*scheiß auf schwerkraft....*

als denn


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Dezember 2008)

kleiner ort bei erlangen???

hätte am sonntag noch wer lust?


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Dezember 2008)

lust ja...aber arbeit lässt mich nich.und n radl hab ich z.zt auch net


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Dezember 2008)

mal ein statement...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (21. Dezember 2008)

also ich werd heut mal ne runde drehen...so ein zwei stunden um 1oder 2...


----------



## ringo14 (21. Dezember 2008)

treff mich mtm utz um 1 bei mir...in kucha


----------



## Golzman (21. Dezember 2008)

Nur die harten spielen im Garten...  also ich für meinen Teil kann mit der Wetterlage nicht so wirklich was anfangen. Hier in Nürnberg regnet es seit gestern Nachmittag fast ununterbrochen  Aber meinen größten Respekt an alle, die dem Wetter trotzen und trotzdem ihren Spaß haben. Ride on.


----------



## ringo14 (21. Dezember 2008)

wollt mal noch ein bild von heut reinstellen wie geht das??


----------



## stefschiffer (21. Dezember 2008)

und woars rechd dreggärd!;


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Dezember 2008)

am besten bild hier ins album(deins) hochladen und dann den link dazu hier eingeben.
über dem schreibfeld sin ja versch zeichen und da nimmst die karte mit dem berg und fügst den link zum bild ein...feddich.


----------



## ringo14 (21. Dezember 2008)

war ganz lustig heut...ich brauch termine für finale wie wäre es mit erster august we. wäre auch ein samstag...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/108128


----------



## ringo14 (21. Dezember 2008)

und der utz hätte da auch zeit soviel ich weiß...


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Dezember 2008)

august: also vom 1.-8.aug oder wie?würde die zweite auch gehen?ich denk ich könnt mich auf alles einrichten...hoff ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Dezember 2008)

supi ihr stricher (utz+löhner) ich wollte auch mit - war aber gestern net online, hab aber versucht den utz seit samsdoch amd telefonisch zu erreichen...


----------



## MX-Bubu (22. Dezember 2008)

Na dann präsentier ich auch mal meine nichtmotorisierten Einspurfahrzeuge, wenn se scho mal sauber sind!




















Freerider, Tourenbike und Versuchsgerät (der Begriff Fahrrad wäre übertrieben).
So sieht alles momentan aus, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass das der endgültige Stand ist!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Dezember 2008)

BEWERTUNG: (Skala  0-10)*erfahrungsberichte*

stevens:  8 (könnte aber damit nix anfangen)
Bergamont: 5 (macht spass im schnee)
gizzmo: 100 (einhundert)


----------



## Jayson213 (22. Dezember 2008)

ich gestehe: is aus einem anderen fred gezogen...


----------



## ringo14 (23. Dezember 2008)

weiß jemand ob des am so stattfindet? wenn ja samstag training...


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe verlauten gehört das es am 28.12. stattfindet!
ende-aus-äpfel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (23. Dezember 2008)

aber für manche is da ja wida zu dreckig;-)


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Dezember 2008)

oda manche haben gar kein radl dafür 

wir können aber gern auch mal bei sowas rennen mitmachen!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Dezember 2008)

hätte irgendwer das bedürfnis morgen a bissl tour zu fahren???


----------



## ringo14 (24. Dezember 2008)

aber für sowas hab ich kein richtiges rad...naja vielleicht mein punkbike...


----------



## Akira01 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hey ihr biker freunde ich wünsche allen ein besinnliches fest und schöne stunden.
Jay Jay ich hoffe wir können mal wieder Radeln.
Golzen  hier ist noch ein link vom Lac Blanc in Frankreich und von unserer angefangenen strecke in OG
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-SCN5l_Y4eg
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WH93YU4lwKw


----------



## ringo14 (26. Dezember 2008)

is morgen früh jemand dabei? werd so um acht halb neun losfahren!


----------



## Bierklau (27. Dezember 2008)

Utz holt mich um 07:30 uhr ab, dann zu Ringo14 und um 09:00 Uhr ein bißchen trainieren....


----------



## ringo14 (27. Dezember 2008)

ok dann bis morgen...


----------



## Akira01 (28. Dezember 2008)

hallo Herr Golz wenn du mal online sein solltest da hast du mal nen bild meiner Errungenschaft


----------



## Jayson213 (28. Dezember 2008)

hey dörry!
da kannst ja jetzt auch kräftig mit fetzen kommen...wird wohl nur bissl schwer mit x-up und tailwhip 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Dezember 2008)

ne, des geht schon. so ne upside-down gibt doch nach... haha

aber im ernst, nimm mal das vorderad zwischen die beine und beweg den lenker hin und her - ich bin zwar noch keine gfahrn, aber ich finds scho heftig wie sich das verwindet...


----------



## ringo14 (28. Dezember 2008)

so war ganz erfolgreich heut...von 35 startern dirk 21 utz unter 20 ich glaub 16 oder so und ich 22 war aber sehr schwer zu fahren...war sau glatt!!! aber lustig bis zum nächsten...;-)


----------



## Golzman (28. Dezember 2008)

Oh mann.. endlich sind die Feiertage vorbei. Dieses Stubengehocke langweilt irgendwann mächtig. Sehen doch recht nett aus die Videos  Hast du noch ein paar Bilder von deinem Bike geschossen??


----------



## Golzman (28. Dezember 2008)

Ok, sorry.. wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ist doch ganz nett das Radl.. 4-Gelenker, Alda! Ist das etwa ein 24" Hinterrad??


----------



## Akira01 (29. Dezember 2008)

na hör mal golzen kennst mich doch . hinten ist nen 24 zoll drin und vorn kommt auch noch eins rein . und zu der gabel sie verwindet sich schon doll das ist richtig aber sie funzt sehr gut , bin aber schon auf der suche nach einer 2003  2005 monster T . die ist in unsern Wäldern doch besser hat nen bisschen mehr federweg .


----------



## Jayson213 (29. Dezember 2008)

weil man auch 500meter federweg braucht wa'...
wegen dem 24"-zeug...is dein...aber jeder macht sich so gut er kann selber zum löffel 
spaß beseite,wenns dir taugt mach es halt einfach.ob sinn oder nich muß jeder für sich ausmachen...

in dem sinn


----------



## Akira01 (29. Dezember 2008)

naja Jay ich bin halt immer noch gern am rum hüpfen gel


----------



## Bierklau (29. Dezember 2008)

Servus Riderz, nachdem ich den heutigen Tag mit Knochen sortieren und bike putzen/schrauben verbracht habe, will ich morgen mal eine bißchen die Trails fahren...(ja, ich schreib nicht das böse Wort "Touren" fahren)...der erste Einsatz mit dem ReignX war sehr vielversprechend...ich möchte eigentlich nicht schon wieder die gleichen Trails fahren, sondern einen neuen einfahren..bauen wär zuviel gesagt...erst mal anschauen und die gröbsten Äste raus....fahr aber zur Not auch mit jemaden mit...Könnte dem Ringo14 ja mal ein paar nette Trails am Freibad in Lauf zeigen...ist auch ganz nett...meldet Euch per sims, will um spätestens 14:30 Uhr los

rock X-mas


----------



## Bierklau (29. Dezember 2008)

...falls Ihr noch zu träge seit...habt mal einen Blick in den Teaser und es fällt viel leichter Gas zu geben...http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/2008/12/04/barred-for-life-teaser/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. Dezember 2008)

zeitlich könnte ich höchstens ein paar mal neidstein schaffen...


----------



## Jayson213 (29. Dezember 2008)

der teaser is ja mal ganz nett!aber der lädt glaub ich zu was anderem ein als free-country fahren.oder cross-ride??? ich weeß nich...auf jeden fall will ich das video 
und sonst muß ich die tage bis sonntag jetzt durcharbeiten in frühschicht falls es einer wissen will (herr nachbar)...also soviel auch zum fahren...wenn ich ein radel hätt 

in dem sinn,frohe ostern


----------



## Golzman (29. Dezember 2008)

Sehr nettes Video!! Hab ich zwar schon mal irgendwo gesehen, aber immer wieder nett. Will auch mal mit Playriden kommen.. nur arbeite ich die Woche 13 Uhr und kann eure Termine nicht warnehmen  Was geht an den Feiertagen oder am Wochenende?
@Akira01 24" hat sich nie durchgesetzt.. gib das Geld lieber für ein 26" Hinterrad aus, als für ein 24" Vorderrad... vorallem in schwerem Gelände deutlich von Vorteil!!


----------



## Golzman (30. Dezember 2008)

Moin, moin..

hab mal meine Galerie geupdated  Alle Bikes im aktuellen Dress..

Ride on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bierklau (30. Dezember 2008)

Wir rocken heute den Neidstein Trail am Schloß von Nicolaz Cage...Freeride only...möglich für alle Bikes...ich fahr aber mit dem Freerider...

Jeder der das Vid "spoked" hat oder kennt, kann den Trail auch auf dem Vid anschauen

Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Auffahrt zum Schloß in Tabernakel

Wegbeschreibung: B14 Richtung Weigendorf, links ab Richtung Oed, Lehnhammer, Etzelwang, Neukirchen...Ortschaft Tabernakel


----------



## ringo14 (30. Dezember 2008)

http://114457.homepagemodules.de/t572f11-hetzles-dings-da.html
Hab ich über didi seine seite gefunden...??? muss ich gaube a ned verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (30. Dezember 2008)

...hmm...feiertage!? was is das denn?ich geh lieber arbeiten


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Dezember 2008)

http://files.homepagemodules.de/b114457/f11t572p15957n17.jpg


----------



## ringo14 (30. Dezember 2008)

http://114457.homepagemodules.de/fi...f11t572p15957n16.jpg&content=hetzles+dings+da


----------



## Akira01 (30. Dezember 2008)

also HERR GOLZ bei deiner Rad samlung bin ich ja hin und weg ,würd ja immer mehr und wo bleibt die ixxe einrad tourer renn rad wann kommen die..... spaß sind echt schicke räder   lebt denn das Mongoose NX 9,7 PRO DH
noch Guten rutsch noch an alle .


----------



## Akira01 (30. Dezember 2008)

hey jay jay bist online ich auch


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Dezember 2008)

ich würd ja auch sagen das er nen specialzed concept store hat...oder nen ober-pimp-bike-shop ?!? 

@ringo14: bist ja ein richtiger kleiner dh-profi...spaß weg:sieht echt janz jut aus wa'!


----------



## ringo14 (31. Dezember 2008)

wer kann der kann;-)


----------



## ringo14 (31. Dezember 2008)

so muss jetz dann los und die party vorbereiten...wer noch lust hat...heut ab ca. 20:00 uhr in kucha im feuerwehr haus...jedes getrÃ¤nk 1â¬ bier bowle wein schnaps und glÃ¼hwein...wÃ¼nsch dann mal noch allen nen guten rutsch und Ã¼bertreibt ned so mitm feiern...denk werd erst am 3.1.2009 wida richtig online sein...


----------



## Bierklau (31. Dezember 2008)

Servus mates, war heut eine wenig Touren fahren mit XC Schiffer...war ganz nett, das Highligt war sicherlich die Freeridestrecke in Osternohe, super grip..nur nicht auf den Holzsachen...ab morgen Mittag könnt Ihr dann auch Ski fahren die Piste ist so gut wie fertig...Euch auch einen guten Rutsch...cheers big D


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. Dezember 2008)

da _nagel_ der _Thor_ kommt ja gar nimmer runter vom radl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (31. Dezember 2008)

@ringo14: erst am 3.01. wieder online?das wird ja ne fette party...von wegen nich übertreiben...wer drei tage braucht zum wieder klar kommen 

als denn...guten rutsch und für nächstes jahr immer genug grip und schön luft unter den gummipellen


----------



## Jayson213 (31. Dezember 2008)

noch schnell zum schluß: eine ode an einen längst vergangenen sommer...die 2 hier beteiligten werden sich erinnern


----------



## Bierklau (31. Dezember 2008)

...einen hab ich noch, unser Kollege Kalle geht natürlich wieder eigene Wege...er trainiert mit Einrad und Freerider in der Osternohe Turnhalle...von wegen Turnbeutelvergesser...


----------



## santacruzer71 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch euch auch allen einen Guten Rutsch....

Übrigens hab ich vor am Freitag den 2.1.09 eine kleine FR-Tour am Steinbrüchlein zu fahren (ca.3 Std.). Rücke so um 11.30 Uhr mit paar Jungs aus meiner Gegend an. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Bock. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Nürnberger Steinbrüchlein. Zwei Kettenblätter sind erwünscht.


----------



## ringo14 (1. Januar 2009)

wünsch allen ein gesundes neues jahr...war doch ned so schlimm...aber ich glaub muss jetz dann mal kotzen...


----------



## ringo14 (1. Januar 2009)

wieso verkaufst du deine 888? was für ein bike für morgen? mal schaun vl schaf ichs...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Januar 2009)

weil er a neis radl hat!!!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (1. Januar 2009)

so jungs...

gesundes neues!

neues jahr,neuer versuch! zu unten stehendem bild: locals werden die örtlichkeit erkennen (nato base...nico vouilloz-trail...als tip)...wann kann man sich denn mal gedanken machen wegen planung etc...???  august steht ja schonmal,aber welche woche? 1.?2.?3.?

in dem sinn


----------



## santacruzer71 (1. Januar 2009)

Also Jungs,
bis morgen dann gegen 11.20 Uhr.
Mit dem Tourer oder Freerider, Protektoren könnt ihr zu hause lassen.
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (2. Januar 2009)

wegens der guten vorsätze: ich hätte da was   !!!





und das hier geht auch...nach dem motto "darfs noch etwas mehr sein?"


----------



## Bierklau (2. Januar 2009)

@jayson...hab genehmigten Urlaub in der KW 33, 34 und 35 und genau diesen Trail möchte ich jeden Tag min. 2x fahren...das geilste Stück trail, was mir bisher unter die Räder gekommen ist....geht was am Weekend? Dachte Du bist in Austria zum boarden?
War heut ´ne kleine Tour fahren 1,5h...hatte die Kinder zu beaufsichtigen...sonst wär ich zu Reiner´s Steinbrüchlein Tour angerückt....


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Januar 2009)

bin ab montag mittag on the piste...also muß noch bis 11uhr arbeiten und dann gehts ins gepackte auto!

wie wäre es vom 8.8. an?da könnten doch noch paar wie golzman, kalle etc...soll doch mal nen größerer haufen werden...
wir können ja silvia sagen sie möächte uns dann bitte nur an der nato base shuttlen,was bestimmt geht wenn wir genug sind...+ unsere anderen lieblingstrails wie "ecxtasy"


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Januar 2009)

achso: weekend:arbeiten! und rad hab ich auch noch keins


----------



## Akira01 (2. Januar 2009)

jay jay so langsam hab ich das gefühl das ihr immer Heftiger werdet oder was


----------



## Golzman (2. Januar 2009)

Hier, hier... ich, ich hab Zeit am Wochenende!! Zum Steinbrüchlein wär ich auch gerne gefahren, aber da hat mir wie so oft der Job nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Was geht am WE.??? Finale kriegen wir schon hin.. ein eigenes Shuttle nur mit Stammtischlern.. wär ja geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Januar 2009)

jetzt wollte ich mir´n neues dh bike holen...

von a*** SÜD


hier der test:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Januar 2009)

noch so n sinnloses rennen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_R2s4tOOrg&feature=related


----------



## S*P*J (2. Januar 2009)

der Drop schaut fett aus...allerdings wieder voll in den Baum genagelt


----------



## ringo14 (3. Januar 2009)

biken is bei mir dieses we mal nich...hab mir mal n board geliehen und brobier des mal a bisl in osternohe...vielleicht dann nächst wo wida...also dann die zweite august woche...
also von 8.8. bis 15.8.09? werd dann gleich nächste wo mal noch urlaub eintragen...


----------



## Bierklau (3. Januar 2009)

Wichtige Bekanntmachung: Kalle hat heute Geburtstag ab 19:00 Uhr Party bei Ihm...ich geh auf jeden Fall hin...

@ringo...könnte Dir ja ein paar Stunden Boarden zeigen, geht bestimmt leichter als immer auf den Arsch zu fallen....

@alle...ich hab morgen Zeit und Bock auf Steinbrüchlein...ab Mittag? Wer?


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Januar 2009)

Brüchlein? Tour oder Rumhüpfen?
Hüpfen lohnt sich die Anreiße find ich nicht.

Tour bin ich dabei.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Januar 2009)

ooh da kalle...

@ringo 14: ois easy einfach schnell fahren und gewicht(BAUCH) verlagern... fast wia af da oidn!!!


----------



## Bierklau (3. Januar 2009)

tour fahren hört sich schon wieder so nach endlosem spaßfreien treten an, oder?

ich hätte mehr Bock auf so was hier....


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Januar 2009)

Also Vollvisier und Protektoren?


----------



## Jayson213 (3. Januar 2009)

das geht doch auch mit jedem "touren"-bike !

@s*p*j: ja der drop is leider voll in baum (eigentlich mehrzahl) genagelt, aber er stand schon so da als ich ihn gefunden habe!und wegreißen tät ich ihn jetzt auch nich mehr.der baum hat schon gelitten, und so kann man es ja als biker noch  nutzen.muß man den baumeistern eben sagen "so bitte nich!"

ich tät a gern mal wieder radeln 

@golzman: als bald mal wieder halle or what?wenn ich wieder da bin?denk mal ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (3. Januar 2009)

aus nem anderen fred weggefunden...is mal ein bissl crank

http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/videos/robbie-madison-new-years-eve-leap/dirt-1234345.html


----------



## Golzman (3. Januar 2009)

Also der Drop nach unten ist ja mal krass!!!! Morgen Steinbrüchlein wär nett, würde so oder so kommen.. weil mit Giant. Muß endlich mal gefahren werden.. also?


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Januar 2009)

Wann wird sich denn getroffen?


----------



## Golzman (3. Januar 2009)

Na Bierklau sagte ab Mittag...??? Also?


----------



## Akira01 (3. Januar 2009)

tach herr golz und alles fit


----------



## Akira01 (3. Januar 2009)

was sagst du dazu gut gemacht oder herr Golzman
http://www.freecaster.tv/1000204_1002576


----------



## Bierklau (4. Januar 2009)

nach dem Mittagsessen...so gegen 1/2 2 Uhr???

Brauch noch mein Auto, steht noch bei Kalle...ähhmmm

meld mich am handy


----------



## santacruzer71 (4. Januar 2009)

Wird jetzt dort nur rumgehüpft oder wird gefahren?
Kann das jetzt mal jemand ansagen.


----------



## Golzman (4. Januar 2009)

Also bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ( Es schneit ziemlich arg) und meiner beschränkten Bikeauswahl bin ich für tourenlastiges Playriding.. werd jetzt mit meiner Frau!!! per Rad aufbrechen und schauen wie weit wir kommen. Vielleicht trifft man sich vor Ort und es geht noch was zusammen. Aber ich kann nichts versprechen... let`ride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (4. Januar 2009)

...is ja mal ganz nett der teaser... 
aber schutzbleche ala "ball-wurf-schleuder" an nem dh-ler sind ja mal ultra kacke.das sieht echt daneben aus...wer das erfunden hat gehört geschlagen find ich :kotz:

in dem sinn

@golzman: du bist ja mal echt krass,und deine frau gleich mit       aber bissl playriden hört sich ganz nett an...


----------



## Akira01 (4. Januar 2009)

@ Jay Jay
  naja schutzblech geht gar nicht is klar ne . Aber is halt nen HONDA haben die wohl mit Motocross verwechselt


----------



## Jayson213 (4. Januar 2009)

das kann sein...is aber wohl eher nur ne ausrede...da sind ja die gummi-dinger  in der gabel besser als sowas...wenn dreck kommt is man eh schmutzig...da bringt einem son kackding auch nix...da hilft doch wirklich effizient nur ne google was...

vor lauter winterfrust geh ich jetzt in keller schrauben!


----------



## Bierklau (4. Januar 2009)

nenne Euch die große Weicheier...

@Santa...nette Runde hat Spaß gemacht gerne wieder....

habt Ihr am Dienstag schon was vor..hör ich hier ein Snowboard fahren oder gar "play riden"...trail riding find ich besser...aber da werden sicher noch ein paar Schöpfungen folgen...vielleicht aus der O-pfalz???


----------



## Golzman (4. Januar 2009)

War zwar recht frisch und auch ein wenig rutschig, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Playriding nenne ich spaßorientiertes Fahren ohne eine bestimmte Orientierung. Alles kann, nichts muß. Es entwickelt sich aus dem Fahren selbst.. gefällt es mir irgendwo, bleibe ich und amüsiere mich an den Jumps etc. macht mir das fahren mehr Bock und ich will mich auspowern,fahre ich einfach ne größere Runde und es wird eine Tour draus.. oder wie ihr das nennt  Sage ich freeriden habe ich auch nen gescheiten Helm dabei und hab dickere Aktionen und Airtime im Kopf. So what, hauptsache am Rad!! Dienstag hab ich Zeit. Schutzbleche gehören einfach nicht an Mountainbikes!! 

Ride Life Ride Giant


----------



## Akira01 (4. Januar 2009)

du herr golz hast du denn skype oder der gleichen gruß dörry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (4. Januar 2009)

ich weiß was ich bald haben werde/muß! soll dann ende januar lieferbar sein...
hier mal ein video von den highlights http://redbullrampage.com/videos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-the-evolution-1.php


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Januar 2009)

kakke, jetzt brauchen die ganzen behämmerten zeitschriften neben all mountain, enduro, long travel enduro, light freeride und freeride auch noch ne kathegorie playriding....


----------



## Golzman (5. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Playriding.. war meine ganz eigene Defintion. Enduro würde das ganze auch ganz gut beschreiben denke ich. Das wäre dann auch allgemein gültig und die Mag's müssten wegen mir keine neue Rubrik erstellen  Weil der Ausdruck "Playriden" auch in Verbindung mit dem Street-Fahren gebraucht wird, muß man da eh vorsichtig sein. Ist eh eine Wortklauberei, oder? Frühen hieß das Mountainbike fahren


----------



## Golzman (5. Januar 2009)

@akira.. Freiliii hab ich skype!! Mein Usernamen zu finden sollte nicht schwierig werden, ist der gleiche wie hier im Forum. Netter Teaser, kann ich nur zustimmen. Ride on dude.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2009)

@santacruzer71: warst du das gestern mit Begleitung auf dem Gelbstrich-Weg Richtung Wendelstein? Das grüne Bullit kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## santacruzer71 (5. Januar 2009)

@ Reo....

Gut erkannt, ich denke Ja.


----------



## Bierklau (6. Januar 2009)

@alle...big Al hat vorgeschlagen am kommenden Samstag ein Stammtisch Winter grillen abzuhalten...Burger versteht sich..was sagt Högen dazu???
vorher ne Runde drehen...dann Burger grillen...langt der Schnee für eine Schneebar?
wat meint Ihr???


----------



## ringo14 (6. Januar 2009)

so waren jetz kurz in osternohe boarden...neues board geht gut...war aber zuviel los sin dann nach einer abfahrt wida heim...na klar langt der schnee...ich bin dabei;-)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Januar 2009)

tach, bierdieb - hab da keine zeit. wollte das eh erst mal machen wenn er fertig ist...-du weßt schon(geheim!)


----------



## ringo14 (6. Januar 2009)

da bracuhen wir dich doch ned dazu;-) brauchst ja nur einkaufen nd alles herrichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Januar 2009)

achso...


----------



## Bierklau (7. Januar 2009)

Servus Ihr große Weicheier,
wollte nur noch mal an die gemeinsame Ausfahrt am Donnerstag erinnern 18:15 Uhr bei JT am Laden...vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal wieder kommen...Do ist halt echt Kacke...
Samstag werden Burger gegrillt, wenn nicht in Högen, dann halt bei mir..vorher kleine Weicheier Tour ähhh "playriden" und dann Grillen...
Wer besorgt was?
Burger, Brötle, Salat (wirklich???), Männersalat (Zwiebeln), Käse, Holzkohle, Bier und Pappteller, Heinz hot 57...

Ich kauf Bier und Holzkohle...


----------



## ringo14 (7. Januar 2009)

werd morgen mal nach fleisch und großen brötchen gucken...


----------



## ringo14 (7. Januar 2009)

wer kommt den alles...bin dabei...


----------



## nicerguy (8. Januar 2009)

wos was zu essen gibt bin ich dabei. so nun zum zweiten anliegen, würde gerne ne sammelbestellung bei chainreactioncycles.com machen. wer was braucht bitte bis nächste woche die bestellung mit artikelnr schicken. email: [email protected]
bis samstag zum mampfen


----------



## Bierklau (8. Januar 2009)

Ausfahrt heute Abend fällt aus...
Ersatztermin morgen Nachmittag 14:30 Uhr latest.
@burgerparty, bis jetzt sind es Ringo, bierklau und big Al...wer noch?


----------



## Golzman (8. Januar 2009)

Servus ihr Helden der Nacht..

wie, Tour fällt aus??? Da würde ich es mal zu einem Termin schaffen und dann wird abgesagt?!? Morgen kann ich leider nicht.. 

Gibt es schon einen Zeitplan für Samstag? Hätte Interesse...

@nicerguy  Jay und ich wollten zufällig auch am Montag bei Chainreaktion bestellen.. Gäbe es denn Vorteile wenn wir uns zusammen tun? Versandtkostenfrei wär es bei uns auch...

Peace


----------



## Bierklau (8. Januar 2009)

Plan hat eh keiner...so um 3 Ausfahrt...1 bis 2 h..dann grillen?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Januar 2009)

kann eigentlich irgendwer schon was über die neue(mit den goldenen labels!) muddy mary berichten? die sollns ja verbessert haben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (9. Januar 2009)

habs leider ned geschaft vielleicht hab ich dann no kurz zeit...weiß auch none genau ob ichs morgen schaffe...muss evtl abreiten...da ich sonntag am ochsenkopf will...


----------



## Bierklau (9. Januar 2009)

soooo, jetzt fällt das Grillen eben doch aus...neuer Termin wird bekannt gegeben, Morgen Mittag 12 oder 13 Uhr ein bißchen playriden?
Sonntag boarden im Fichtel?


----------



## nicerguy (9. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute, ich habs geschafft: Online!!!!!!!!. www.eightinch.de


----------



## Jayson213 (11. Januar 2009)

so...da isser wieder,heil und munter!
sofort da hat einen der streß wieder...will wieder weg.gibt echt schlimmeres als ne woche  bei kaiserwetter und leeren pisten boarden!


----------



## Golzman (13. Januar 2009)

Also ihr Atzen... ?? Wie jetzt, Finale vom 08.-15. August ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jayson213 (13. Januar 2009)

kaum da und schon gehts bunt los...
bin dann mal wieder bikefrisch am start     wann gehts los?
finale bin ich im übrigen dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (13. Januar 2009)

Schönes Spicy,
viel Spaß damit.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Januar 2009)

hübsch...

naja, den jay braucht man mit einem radl nicht viel spaß wünschen, denn den wird er so oder so haben...


----------



## Bierklau (13. Januar 2009)

Servus Mädels...

@Jay / geiles Rad...viel Spaß damit am weekend biken? Sei mir net bös, aber das Reign von Dr. Golzman ist schöner...

@ALLE / Finale 08.08. bis 15.08.2009 fix dabei sind Kalle + Sohn, big D, Löhner, Utz, Jay, denke auch Golzman & Herr Teuchert ziemlich sicher, aber nicht die ganze Woche..was macht das Häschen & Onkel Rainer? Damit könnten wir einen Stammtischshuttle buchen...geilomat..soll ich die Liebe Silvia schon mal antriggern? I frei mi...


----------



## Jayson213 (13. Januar 2009)

also ich bin definitiv dabei!wenn der termin nun fest steht kann sich der rest dann ja auch fest urlaub nehmen!

@bierklau: bin dir net bös.is halt a weng gayschmackssache     und du wolltest dich doch eigentlich nochmal bei mir melden???


----------



## santacruzer71 (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich kann, komm ich kurzfristig nach.
Danke der Nachfrage.
Cu


----------



## Jayson213 (14. Januar 2009)

wenn einer mal bock auf ein europäisches freeride(alles)video mit namen bekannter jungs von hier hat, der kann mal das auschecken...hat laut der freeride aber nur mittelmäßige bewertung,obwohl wie ich finde der teaser dazu ganz nett aussieht 
www.ws-film.at/rta/startfilm0.html


----------



## Bierklau (15. Januar 2009)

Servus....würd ja gerne noch ein Abschiedsbierchen/Stammtisch mit Euch trinken...wie siehts denn so am 22. oder 23. Januar aus???? Min 5 Leute sonst macht es keinen Sinn...

sooo, geh jetzt erst mal biken..0 grad ist doch for girls...


----------



## Jayson213 (15. Januar 2009)

22. oder 23...da bin ich dabei.22 wäre mir fast lieber.hab vorraussichtlich bis 18:30 arbeit(wenn nich mal wieder ne planänderung kommt  )und danach würde ich schon n bierchen in ehren vertragen


----------



## Golzman (16. Januar 2009)

Jawohl ja... das klingt doch anständig. Bin dabei  Mit Finale klappt bei mir zu 95% auch, hab heut den Urlaub beantragt  Das wird fein!!!


----------



## Bierklau (16. Januar 2009)

schaut Euch mal den Champ an -17 grad einen Marathon gefahren...in engen Hosen..ist glaub ich kein "playriden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (16. Januar 2009)

Playriden ist eine Einstellungssache!!! Ich war bei -11 Grad am Steinbrüchlein "krasse" Drops springen  und bei -8 Grad in Fürth die Dirts rocken!! Und das alles mit ein und dem selben Rad und selbst erstrampelter Anreise!! Giant rules.. diese Kiste geb ich so schnell nicht mehr her  Spaß ist was ihr draus macht.

Ride on!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Januar 2009)

@golzman:dann kannst ja deine anderen "kisten" verkaufen...ähm...*hust*...ich nehm welche! 

aber ab nem bestimmten punkt sag ich auch das es nich mehr soviel spaß macht...wenn man dann schon schnaps lutschen muß


----------



## Bierklau (16. Januar 2009)

also bike oder boarden? Kann nur einen Tag Sa oder So...will einen Tag was mit den Kids machen...boarden würd ich lieber Samstag, biken lieber So...any ideas?

so geh jetzt zu Kalle seiner geheimen Trainingsstrecke und schau mal was der alte mann und das Einrad so treiben...

schnell los bevor ich wieder vernünftig werde...


----------



## ringo14 (16. Januar 2009)

wir fahren morgen früh wida boarden...ochsenkopf oda so...aber schon zeitig!!! muss abends arbeiten...


----------



## ringo14 (16. Januar 2009)

Heut abend spielt a paar kumpels von mir in pommelsbrunn im bermuda...sin echt gut die einen machen punk und die anderen querbetrock...bin dort...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Januar 2009)

wer spielt denn???


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Januar 2009)

also wenns wetter morgen taugt würd ich ne runde an buck fahren zum einfahren...geht aber nur wenn mich mein chef ne 1h eher rausläßt,quasi halb 3.würde dann so spätestens um 3 aufbrechen und rollern bis der bock weg is  (oder ich nix mehr seh)
auf sonntag würde ich erstmal nich spekulieren da da das schlechtere wetter angesagt is.laut wetter.de
also wenns wem taugt,bitte gern.herr nachbar?würd mich morgen auch nochmal bei dir melden zwecks ob ich eher kann or net,or what...

in dem sinn,nich lang schnacken...


----------



## Golzman (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich wäre auch für Samstag ne Runde rollen, eben weil noch beschisseneres Wetter für Sonntag angesagt ist  Mit Giant.. ist eh klar  Danke, ich verkaufe nichts.


----------



## Jayson213 (17. Januar 2009)

so...playriden macht schon spaß! 




und...

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/264249]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (17. Januar 2009)

eins geht noch 




spaß hats gemacht


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Januar 2009)

tacho...
wie steht das jetzt wegen donnerstag mit bierchen??   hatte da doch was verlauten gehört...

achja...ich mag fahrräder


----------



## Bierklau (19. Januar 2009)

Servus Playrider,
bis jetzt hat sich außer Jay & Onkel Chris noch niemand geäußert. Schlage deshalb hier nochmal offiziell den Donnerstag Abend vor...kann aber erst ab 8 Uhr. Ringo hat ja mal was von einem Griechen in Kucha gemunkelt...also meldet Euch mal, bei mir oder im Forum, wer Bock und Zeit hat....am Freitag war ich mit Kalle in der Turnhalle fahren, man glaubt es gar nicht, was der alte Mann so alles mit dem Fahrrad macht und wie man Turnhallengerätschaften mißbrauchen kann...wie heißt jetzt playriden in der Halle? Indoor playriden? Hab mich auch mal am Einradfahren versucht...äähm mit beiden Händen an der Stange...Kalle sein SX trail hört sich aber sehr sehr ungesund an...es knarzt als ob der Rahmen gebrochen wäre...er findet nichts...vielleicht kann ja mal einer von den Master Schraubern drüber schauen, denke Kalle gibt auch eins aus....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Januar 2009)

sollte irgendwie hinzukriegen sein... außerdem muss ich dir ja noch a seasons gebm dass dir bei die norsken niat langweilitsch wird...


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Januar 2009)

also wegen do: ich bin selber bis 18:30 auf schufften und bis ich dann da wäre isses a schon nich mehr so zeitig.würde trotzdem gern.fahre freitag dann abend weg.deswegen von meiner seite donnerstag...


----------



## Bierklau (19. Januar 2009)

Donnerstag wäre also geritzt..muß nur warten bis meine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin aus dem Lauftreff kommt, heul...oder ich bring die Kids bis um 8 mit und laß sie dann abholen...was sagt ringo14? Im Streß, kriegst net frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (19. Januar 2009)

wäre dabei doch hab grad beim griechen angerufen...der hat zu! können ja in die andere wirtschaft in kucha oda auch woandershin...mir wäre auch heb oder sonst wo fast lieber...brauche ned so weit fahren.


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Januar 2009)

dann können wir auch lauf oder ähnliches machen damit es die zwei nbg'er mal nich soweit haben??? 
kenn mich aber in euren städtchen(reicht die EW-zahl dafür  ) nich aus...
gruß


----------



## dorfhansi_2 (19. Januar 2009)

Servus Riderz,
Kalle (Dorfhansi_2) ist nun auch online. Findet das Downhillrennen in Roth nun statt?


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Januar 2009)

kann kaum laufen will aber schon rennen fahren 
habe diesbezüglich keine ahnung.jemand anders?


----------



## Bierklau (20. Januar 2009)

@ Winter DH am 25.01. in der Nähe von Roth...hab die mail verschlampt...big Al weiß es sicher
@ Stammtisch / location ist mir Bockwurscht von mir aus auch in Lauf oder Heb / in Lauf in der Zanzibar oder in dem ehemaligen Irish Pub?


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Januar 2009)

kucha? is des was zu essen? is das überhaupt auf irgendeiner karte einegtragen die nen größeren maßstab als 1:500m hat? 
braucht man ja fast n navi um dahin zu kommen...oder den herrn nachbarn


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Januar 2009)

naa dao haost wos vawexlt, des zum essn is a kouchn und koi kucha, owa des wird schou nu wern, dassds ihr anschtändich rien larnts...

fährt irgendwer von heb aus hin?


----------



## ringo14 (20. Januar 2009)

also ich antworte in fast hochdeutsch...wir treffen uns am donnerstag in kucha im wirtshaus gasthof grüner baum so um acht!


----------



## ringo14 (20. Januar 2009)

mal ne frage...hab mir das mal durchgelesen       http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369471&highlight=fox+dhx+5.0

hab gedacht da is irgendwo noch stickstoff drinnen?


----------



## ringo14 (20. Januar 2009)

halt meinte das hier...http://www.gebirgsradverein.at/Downhill/Fox_Daempferservice.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (20. Januar 2009)

chainreaction bestellung is heut raus...evtl isse ja da bis donnerstag!? 
ansosntens geb ichs herrn golzman weiter falls ihr euch dann, die es betrifft, am we sehen solltet oder so oder wie or what? 

@ringo: um ne bombe zu bauen?  soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe is in den neuen dhx kein stickstoff mehr drin,so daß man es wie in der anleitung selbst machen kann/könnte.mußt mal guhgeln:da gibts reichlich antworten dazu...


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Januar 2009)

hmm...in jeder beschreibung steht allerdings öl/stickstoffgemisch als dämpfungselelmt...


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Januar 2009)

das steht in der fox-herstelleranleitung.ziemlich alle aktuellen modelle.also doch keine bombe 

Ihr FOX Racing Shox-Dämpfer ist mit komprimiertem Stickstoff gefüllt. Versuchen Sie nicht, den weißen Nylonstopfen (Kunststoff) von der Öse am 
Dämpferabschluss zu entfernen. Der unter Druck stehende Teil des Dämpfers darf nur von einem FOX Racing Shox-Techniker befüllt werden. Beim 
Öffnen von mit komprimierten Stickstoff gefüllten Dämpfern kann es zu schweren oder tödlichen Verletzungen kommen. 
>  Bei Luftdämpfern ist es zur Wartung der Luftkammern nicht erforderlich, den mit Stickstoff befüllten Teil zu öffnen.


----------



## Golzman (21. Januar 2009)

Wäre dafür, daß sich die Nürnberger zusammen tun, um gemeinsam nach Kucha zu fahren  Wäre schön, wenn die Parts von "überseh" endlich mal eintrudeln würden..


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Januar 2009)

habe noch die hoffnung das es morgen kommt (crc)
und ich habe mal wieder ne dienstplanänderung  und bin dann schon halb 4 mit arbeit fertig.da könnten wir uns in ruhe ausmachen wie wir weiter vorgehen herr golzman...
als denn...geh jetzt ins musical (oder zum???)


----------



## ringo14 (21. Januar 2009)

hey chris hast du ne neue nummer? noch die mit 07 am schluss?


----------



## ringo14 (21. Januar 2009)

und meinen dämpfer mach ich trotzdem wida selber! weiß ned wo noch irgendeine kappe oda so sein soll...hab gelesen das die den dämpfer am anfang mit stickstoff statt luft füllen


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Januar 2009)

was mir grad einfällt  
zum thema stickstoff....die normale luft besteht doch schon zu über 78% aus stickstoff,bin ja kein fachmann,aber so große abweichungen dürft es da nich geben


----------



## Ben-Der (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ihr, 

die Dichte von Stickstoff ist höher als bei Luft! 
Das heißt, aufgrund der Molekülgröße vom Stickstoff entweicht dieser nicht so leicht wie Luft! 
Gibt ja auch PKW Reifen Befüllung mit Gas (Stickstoff) 
Ihr wisst ja selbst wie oft man(n) nen Autoreifen nachpumpt! 
Das ist im Grundegenommen schon alles! ;-)
Einbußen in der Funktion gibt es nicht! 

Gruß an alle

Ich stelle mich das nächste mal auch vor! Sitz nur gerade in der Arbeit und hab net ganz so viel ziet! Die meissten von euch kennen mich eh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (22. Januar 2009)

@ finale ligurie / preis und Shuttle info / Camping am bikepark

Hallo Dirk,

best wishes to you , too!
I already reserved for you one shuttle from 08 to 15 august.
of course you will ride together (in one shuttle maximum 9 riders).
The price is euro 35 per person per day.
Tell me if you want to ride everyday.

Regarding the accomodation, i suggest you the nice residence of a friend: it has all confort for bikers:

RESIDENCE ADELAIDE www.resade.it

With a camper is possible to park inside the bike park: the price is euro 5 for the car+ euro 5 per person per day.

let me know...

best regards

   silvia


----------



## Bierklau (22. Januar 2009)

@ Frankonia DH Wintercup /


----------



## Bierklau (22. Januar 2009)

@ Stammtisch / kann mich evtl. heut Abend einer mit nach Kucha nehmen? So ab 8 Uhr?


----------



## rex_sl (22. Januar 2009)

sofort raus damit. hat hier nix zu suchen

was denkst du dir bei sowas. einfach die privatnummer posten und das öffentlich machen. 

hast du gefragt ob du die nummer veröffenltichen darfst. haben gerade mit ihm telefoniert. er ist nicht entzückt über den kack hier.


----------



## robdrop (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bierklau,

ich hoffe der Post überlebt den heutigen Abend nicht. Du hast es wohl noch nicht kappiert. Sehr schade!


----------



## swedishguy (22. Januar 2009)

Oh Man!
Pass auf deinen Rücken auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (22. Januar 2009)

@ Alle BIG Sorry, wollte nur die Anfahrt rein machen, hab es aus versehen mit der Nummer aus der email kopiert...


----------



## rex_sl (22. Januar 2009)

du hast es glaube immernochnicht kapiert. wieso erzählst du überhaupt im inet von solchen sachen.


----------



## swedishguy (22. Januar 2009)

lösch bitte das komplette posting und mach n kniefall vor allen teilnehmern.

meine aktuelle info lautet das das rennen nicht stattfindet!


----------



## rex_sl (22. Januar 2009)

swedishguy schrieb:


> lösch bitte das komplette posting und mach n kniefall vor allen teilnehmern.
> 
> meine aktuelle info lautet das das rennen nicht stattfindet!



jup so schauts aus. das gemeinsame training ist abgesagt


vielen dank nochmal


----------



## swedishguy (23. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## swedishguy (23. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -
sry das mit dem löschen geht net.


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Januar 2009)

möchte auch gern was sagen 
ich finde das es sich gehört einen zivilisierten umgangston auch im netz zu wahren. anspielungen wie mit dem bild weiter oben gehören einfach nicht hierher.es ist auch in keiner weise lustig oder sonst was.ich hoffe auch nich das es eine drohung sein sollte. schließlich sind wir zum rad-fahren da! wenn sich einer entschuldigt weil er aus versehen nen mist verzapft hat ist das in meinen augen immer ok.ihn dann danach aber immer noch für blöd hinzustellen und verbal anzugreifen ist mir unverständlich.ebenso unbegreiflich ist es für mich das hier einige, die den ganzen tag wohl hier rumstöbern ,nix besseres zu tun haben als hier einen auf dicke hose machen müßen.wenn dann geht das auch nur wenn man zu dem gesagten steht und nich hinter einem synomym schutz sucht.weil das kann jeder... 
ich hoffe doch das die leute zu einem einvernehmlichen ende gekommen sind und euer training stattfinden kann.schließlich sollte man doch meinen das biker unter einander eine gewisse kulanz wallten lassen können. 
in dem sinne...ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Januar 2009)

achso...CRC ist da!


----------



## Bierklau (23. Januar 2009)

@ commercial von Toxoholics von heute...


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Januar 2009)

@golzman: das hier hatte ich gemeint,war aber der rücken und nich ds gesicht...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YC7JfjViFH8&eurl=http://www.3essen.de/page/teamfahrer.detail?riderid=11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swedishguy (23. Januar 2009)

hat sich doch alles geklärt.
ich denke die meisten hier wissen wer ich bin, wer nicht der sollte mal scharf nachdenken hinter nem synonym versteck ich mich sicherlich nicht. 
genausowenig wie das ich den ganzen tag im ibc rumcheck. ich hol nur mal die mails ab und da steht drin --> pn erhalten und das interessiert mich dann schon halbwegs...
man kann ausn bild auchn elefanten machen. 
im nach hinein wars auch nicht.
ich habe gerade da gepostet wo das alles noch drin stand.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. Januar 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> Gruß an alle
> 
> Ich stelle mich das nächste mal auch vor! Sitz nur gerade in der Arbeit und hab net ganz so viel ziet! Die meissten von euch kennen mich eh!



da ben... habadere!

seit wann hast´n a flatline? - oder beim big air die Kettenstrebe endlich durch?


----------



## ringo14 (24. Januar 2009)

bin morgen am mehlmeisel oder ochsenkopf snowboarden...is jemand dabei?


----------



## Golzman (25. Januar 2009)

Heute fahr ich nach Emmering in die Tretlager-Halle. Werd Boche in Greding aufsammeln und in München vielleicht auf Jay und seinen Bruder treffen. Ma gucken.. wird bestimmt lustig. Ride on.


----------



## Bierklau (25. Januar 2009)

Utz, Kalle & eins von den DH Mädels sind in dem top secret DH Rennen

Big Al & Karin fahren am Buck...

Ich hab mich zu Family action verpflichtet, weil ich doch die Woche nach Norsk gehe...


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Januar 2009)

so.tach auch.
war auch scheen boarden.spaß hats viel gemacht.au auch.aber wird scho wieder 
wie angesprochen auch kurz in der tretlagerhalle den verrückten jungs mit ihren fliegenden kisten zugesehen. hat auch spaß gemacht.
als denn...


----------



## Ben-Der (25. Januar 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> da ben... habadere!
> 
> seit wann hast´n a flatline? - oder beim big air die Kettenstrebe endlich durch?


 
Hai Fisch, 

also die Kettenstrebe ist noch nicht durch! Aber die Muddy Marry ging net wirklich rein! 
Das war blöd, dann hab ich mir nen Rahmen passend zum Reifen suchen müssen! Da fiel die Wahl aufs Flatline! Find das ding geil.
Werde es halt schön mit totem usw. aufbauen.

Naja, es sollte nun bald kommen..... freu mich da scho a weng arg drauf! 

Hmm, war letzes mal mit der Liz und Kim in osternohe Boarden! Aber bals gehts wieder los! Hoffe ich jedenfalls! Dann mit dem Flatty! 

Hau rein.....


----------



## ringo14 (25. Januar 2009)

dann hättest dir lieber schmalere maxxis gekauft! sorry muste sein...


----------



## Golzman (26. Januar 2009)

Tach Mädels,

Emmering ist doch immerwieder eine Reise wert  Hätte als Denkanstoß den Vorschlag zu unterbreiten, daß die Firma "Eightinch" doch bitte eben solche Rampen bauen und nach Osternohe stellen sollte. Entsprechend haltbar gemacht und mit Dirtlandung wäre das echt eine Maßnahme!! Bin zur Kostenreduzierung gern bereit entsprechende Eigenleistungen mit einzubringen. Übrigens sind die Chainreaktion-Sachen noch bei mir. Müssen wir mal klären, wie und wann ich mich mit den Betroffenen treffe. Vorkasse vorausgesetzt! Bin die Woche in der Spätschicht 

           Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (26. Januar 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> dann hättest dir lieber schmalere maxxis gekauft! sorry muste sein...


 

Da hast du schon recht! 
Aber es ist doch mal was total anderes, nen passenden Rahmen zu seinen Reifen zu kaufen! 
Stell dir vor, die würden sinnlos im Keller rumliegen. 
Weil passende Reifen zum Rahmen kann sich ja jeder kaufen! 
(Ausser ich...... war da wohl zu optimistisch)

Zähl das dann als Lehrgeldzahlen?

Haut rein....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. Januar 2009)

ganz schön "teures" lehrgeld - doofi!

Dann lass mal wenigstens sehen die mühle wenns fetsch is...

achja, des dingens darfst dann aber nimmer so misshandeln wie as Bergamont!


----------



## Jayson213 (26. Januar 2009)




----------



## Ben-Der (27. Januar 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


>


 13. Schatz, dein Rad ist ganz dreckig, ich geh mal in den Keller und putze es! 
14. Klar warte ich daheim bis dein Paket von CNR kommt.
15. Wenn du heute abend nach Hause kommst massier ich dich erstmal.
16. Leg du dich nur auf die Couch, ich räume dein Auto schon aus.
17. Eine Freundin von dir hat angerufen, siwe würde dich gerne heute abend sehen.
18. Heute abend probieren wir mein neues ***spielzeug aus.
19. Bist du dir sicher das dir eine Frau im Bett reicht?
20.
21.
22.
23.

Also sollte jemand Langeweile haben (Ich habe keine) kann er gerne weitermachen!

Gruß Ben


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Januar 2009)

Die nummer 2 is schon sehr geil!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Januar 2009)

@ben-der:wolltest du dich nich vorstellen?weil nach langer grübellei bin nich noch zu keinem zufriedenstellendem ergebnis angekommen was deine identität angeht.hast ja schließlich gesagt das man dich kennt du dich aber noch vorstellst...
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (27. Januar 2009)

hey jay jay alles klar bei dir


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Januar 2009)

@ben-der:wolltest du dich nich vorstellen?weil nach langer grübellei bin nich noch zu keinem zufriedenstellendem ergebnis angekommen was deine identität angeht.hast ja schließlich gesagt das man dich kennt du dich aber noch vorstellst..."]

der da is des...
[URL="http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_phocagallery&view=detail&catid=3&id=34:wallrideii-ben&tmpl=component&Itemid=55"]http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_phocagallery&view=detail&catid=3&id=34:wallrideii-ben&tmpl=component&Itemid=55


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Januar 2009)

ich dacht es mir schon...aber sicher war ich mir nicht!!!

@akira: alles fit,so muß es sein!hoff doch bei dir auch?


----------



## ringo14 (27. Januar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167736/cat/45


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Januar 2009)

fehlt halt nur ein bild und ein paar nützlich info's würde ich als interessent auch nicht schlecht finden.warum willst denn die büchse verkaufen?sag nich du kaufst dir ein giant...dann wander ich aus.


----------



## ringo14 (27. Januar 2009)

hab ich eigentlich ned vor...außer ich bekomm eins günstig...ja werd wenn ich die büchsen und so wida drinn hab mal ein bild machen und nochmal reinstellen...will einfach mal a bisl was anderes und a bisl was längeres


----------



## ringo14 (27. Januar 2009)

santa cruz vp free würd mir gefallen...


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Januar 2009)

danke!
sieht nich schlecht aus.das aktuelle dann oder 08 oder 07?das is aber nur n abgestützter eineglenker oder verwechsel ich da grad was...
verbesser mich:nachdem ich mich grad schlau gemacht habe hat mich wohl das bild etwas verwirrt


----------



## ringo14 (27. Januar 2009)

is doch vpp oda hab ich mich verschaut!?!


----------



## ringo14 (27. Januar 2009)

ne is vpp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (28. Januar 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> @ben-der:wolltest du dich nich vorstellen?weil nach langer grübellei bin nich noch zu keinem zufriedenstellendem ergebnis angekommen was deine identität angeht.hast ja schließlich gesagt das man dich kennt du dich aber noch vorstellst...
> danke


 

Hallo nochmal an alle, 

ich weiß das es jetzt etwas verspätet kommt, aber nun stelle ich mich vor! 

Bin der Ben aus Regensburg! 

KeinNameFrei hat mich ja Quasi mit dem Bild verraten! 
War ja den Sommer fast jedes Wochenende in Osternohe! 
Meistens war ich mit meinem Kumpel dort fahren! (das Zweiergespann, Vorderrad an hinterrad) 

Viele von euch habe ich ja letzte Saison kennen gelernt und die Beschreibung sollte eigentlich auch reichen um jetzt auf mich zu kommen. 

Hoffe das es niemanden stört das ich hier mitlese und auch schreibe! 
(habe mich nur deswegen registriert)


Was soll ich jetzt noch viel über mich erzählen??

Ich hab doch keine ahnung was man(n) in so Foren schreiben soll! 

Haut rein
Ben (der hoffentlich jetzt nichtmehr der "blöde"unbekannte ist)


----------



## Jayson213 (28. Januar 2009)

nee, jetzt isses der "blöde" bekannte 
spaß beiseite.hier kann doch jeder mitschreiben der bock am freeriden,playriden oder sonst wie spaß am radeln hat...hier fahren aber halt die jungs mit den weiten hosen


----------



## Jayson213 (28. Januar 2009)

hmm...etwas anders hab ich mir nen bikeflip schon vorgestellt,aber krass isses trotzdem 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNfVLcFbGR4


----------



## Akira01 (28. Januar 2009)

@ jason213 hab mal ne frage hast lust dieses jahr den Mega Avalance mitzufahren ich wollt nicht allein fahren dachte frage dich mal


----------



## Jayson213 (28. Januar 2009)

@akira:nee,hab ich eigentlich nich vor.hab einiges anderes vor und glaube nich das ich dafür auch noch zeit und geld haben werde.aber danke der nachfrage.wie seiht es denn bei dir wegen zusammen radeln aus?abgesehen von der megavalanche...


----------



## Akira01 (28. Januar 2009)

da müssen wir uns halt mal absprechen wenn du zu mir kommen solltest können wir ja mal an den Lac Blanc fahren schöner bike park und alles dabei wie zb. slopestyle dh und und und


----------



## MX-Bubu (29. Januar 2009)

spät, aber immerhin da!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/896

action wäre übertrieben, nennen wir es: impressionen aus cage´s garten.

die 2. version kommt auch noch


----------



## Jayson213 (29. Januar 2009)

sieht ja echt ganz nett aus. 
das treppen-gap is aber witzig


----------



## Golzman (30. Januar 2009)

Morgäähn... 

ähh, bitte entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber kann mir jemand mal die Fahrer aus dem Video vorstellen? Außer Dirk natürlich, den erkennt man immer ;-) Ich seh schon wir müssen mal wieder öfter zusammen Fahrrad fahren  

@Akira: hoffe das dieses Jahr mal wieder was zusammen geht, jetzt wo du wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz hast..

               MfG Golzman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MX-Bubu (30. Januar 2009)

Der mit dem schwarzen Helm ist keinNAMEfrei, der mit dem weißen bin ich und der mit dem schwarz/grünen ist ein Kumpel von uns, der eigentlich nur mit mir MX fährt.


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Januar 2009)

der eine sah aus wie der santa cruzer...hab ich mich wohl verguckt...
@mx-bubu:sorry,entweder steh i aufm schlauch,oder du könntest mir evtl bitte weiterhelfen zu deiner perönlichkeit 

wegen radeln: den trail würd ich ja glatt auch mal fahren


----------



## ringo14 (30. Januar 2009)

ich glaub ich behalt mein cove noch nd spar auf nächstes jahr
http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/dirt-team/exclusivedriver-8-photos/dirt-1234474.html

haben will...


----------



## ringo14 (30. Januar 2009)

hey mxbubu wie heißt das jecket das die dir heuer geholt hast? taugst was?


----------



## ringo14 (30. Januar 2009)

fahr am sonntag zum mehlmeisel oder ochsenkopf, snowboarden. meine gabel kommt erst KW 7  
...nur mal so zur info...


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Januar 2009)

@ringo14: und wie willste damit endlich 'n X-up oder n tailwhip lernen? 
würde auch gern boarden gehen,muß aber leider arbeiten(sa/so).

wer hat dienstag zeit?ne runde playriden am buck oder so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (30. Januar 2009)

ach ja...eins noch!das mit den bildern von den räder is ja ziemlich an vielen vorbei gegangen!
hab mal meine akualisiert,und man könnte ja auch mal von den schrauberstätten ein pic posten


----------



## ringo14 (30. Januar 2009)

dann halt mit totem...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378937


----------



## ringo14 (30. Januar 2009)

hab ich auch noch gefunden...denk aber ihr kennt das schon
http://wbb3.giant-community.de/wbb/index.php?page=Index


----------



## ringo14 (30. Januar 2009)

hab mich verliebt


----------



## MX-Bubu (30. Januar 2009)

@ jay: denk nicht, dass du mich kennst bzw kenn ich dich eigentlich auch net. ich fahr hauptsächlich mx werd aber ab heuer öfter mal in osternohe sein (zu mindest wenn kein wetter zum mxen ist).

@ringo: etz steh ich aufm schlauch. was meinst du mit jecket?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. Januar 2009)

@´bubu du hast den thread-vater vergessen

@ jay des is neidstein 
ab 6. können wir da mal was ausmachen - von mir aus auch in der früh oder so - je nach dem wie du halt arbeiten musst...


----------



## Akira01 (31. Januar 2009)

@ golzman wenn das wetter mal wieder gut ist werde ich mir bestimmt die muße geben und mal bei euch durch schauen ( bin nen schön wetter fahrer)


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Februar 2009)

passiert ja sonst nich viel hier...
dann nochmal zum kellerthema: ähm...mein schrauberplatz


----------



## Bierklau (3. Februar 2009)

Servus Mädels,

irgendwie sch... langweilig ohne Bike...hab schon alle Filme drei mal hoch und runter geguckt...wie ist das Wetter bei Euch..geht Ihr playriden???

Cheers aus Norway

Big D


----------



## Jayson213 (4. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (4. Februar 2009)

ähm...ja nee.also ich fahr kein rad z.zt.
war am we mal nen klitzekleine runde rollern,aber bin halt doch bissl weich(war kalt).

am sonntag gehts aber wieder mal ab nach emmeringen!!!zu den jungs mit ihren fliegenden kisten auf holz und in schaumstoff nei! 

als denn...


----------



## Jayson213 (4. Februar 2009)

is das ein geiles zitat zu nem flat-drop aus 3m höhe...(youtube)

"**** yeah who needs a trannie when youve got flat ground!!..."


----------



## Jayson213 (5. Februar 2009)

wintersport is scho ziemlich cool

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwJNEU58pIc

erinnert mich irgendwie an nen comic...


----------



## ringo14 (8. Februar 2009)

namnd...hey golz oder jay...die knieschoner die ihr habt welche größen trag ihr da...brauch auch welche aber zum boarden des eine knie is scha wida blau...


----------



## ringo14 (8. Februar 2009)

fahr am do nach scheffau bis so...http://www.haus-kaiserblick.at/Bilder.htm
wenn des ned geil is....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Februar 2009)

jetzt lässt er´s aber krachen...


----------



## Golzman (9. Februar 2009)

Morgäähn.. 

ich will ja nicht unverschämt sein, aber der Bär steppt ja hier nicht gerade in diesem Thread   Also hab ich mal was reingestellt vom vergangenen Wochenende. Haben bei unserem kleinen Playrideausflug auch den "neuen" Downhilltrack am Schmausenbuck entdeckt. Alex hatte den mal erwähnt.. das Bild von mir zeigt den ersten kleinen Step-down auf der Strecke. Ganz nett eigentlich.. und ich weiß..... bitte entschuldigt die Unverfrorenheit mit den Melmen (mehr Mütze als Helm)...  

      Grüße an alle ...... Ride on.


----------



## Golzman (9. Februar 2009)

Ach und noch was... wie auf den Bildern zu sehen sind die Bedingungen durchaus akzeptabel. Hier und da ein wenig Resteis aber 80% der Spots sind fahrbar. Also kein Grund sich irgendwo hin zum Skifahren oder was zu verdrücken  Das Bild, wo ich auf der Shore-Leiter stehe ist für Big Al gedacht. Es zeigt den für mich schönsten Drop am Buck. Lichte Höhe (gemessen!!!) 5m.. Abstand Absprung bis Anfang Landung 10m!!!!  Falls du ihn noch nicht gefunden haben solltest, helfen wir dir gern mal. Wäre auch ein Grund mal wieder zusammen zu fahren 

              Ade.. bleibt scheee..


----------



## stefschiffer (9. Februar 2009)

http://www.mannbinichbreit.de/maenni/alpbachtal.wmv

Freeride in der ursprünglichen Form!
Alpbachtal 08.02.09
Rider Männi, Angel, Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (9. Februar 2009)

@ringo14: wir haben die TroyLee "T-Bone" in größe L
aber warum holst dir nich so einfache volleyball-knieschoner oder so.die gibts viel günstiger...

@rest: das nächste mal hab ich mir ernsthaft vorgenommen nen helm mit an buck zu nehmen


----------



## Jayson213 (9. Februar 2009)

@stefschiffer: sieht mal echt ganz nett aus was ihr da macht!ich glaub ich bleib aber erstmal noch bei meinem snowboard und orientiere mich dann eher richtung park/slopestyle...und beim boarden hat man im tiefschnee mehr auftrieb was, wie ich finde, mir zum fahren dann mehr spaß macht.ihr seid ja fast bis zum knie im schnee.aber wenn man das kann isses bestimmt auch toll


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Februar 2009)

ich will da auch mal fahren... - aber nicht mim playriderad sondern mim "dicken" achja und mit helm und den ganzen protectoren-schnick-schnack...


----------



## MX-Bubu (9. Februar 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## Golzman (10. Februar 2009)

N`Abend,

können uns ja pauschal zum Wochenende verabreden... ob es dann klappt und wer noch kommt werden wir dann sehen ( Bin grad bei schönstem Neuschnee durch die Stadt gayradelt  ) Bei selbst erstrampelter Anreise werde ich wohl bei meiner Bikewahl bleiben. Aber beim nächsten mal mit Helm!!


----------



## Jayson213 (10. Februar 2009)

hätte am wochenende auch interesse! 
muß aber erst sehen wie es wegen der arbeit aussieht.evtl kann ich samstag ne stunde eher raus...  wenn nich würd ich trotzdem dann nach kommen.lohnt zwar nich wirklich,aber besser als heeme abkacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (11. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein Wort.. Wollte der Herr von Brosis nicht heute vorbeikommen?
Anbei mußte ich wieder einmal erleben wie grausam die Wetterlage zurzeit ist.. leck mich am Arsch  Hoffentlich wird es zum We. etwas besser 

Rock on


----------



## kaltverformer (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Riderz

Wollte mal kurz von euch hören, ob wir unsere Donnerstagabend Feierabendrunde mal wieder aufnehmen wollen. Ist leider in den letzten Wochen ein bisschen eingeschlafen. Ich hatte viel um die Ohren und wenig Zeit.
Gebt mal Rückmeldung, ob jemand Lust hat, bzw. bringt eure Lampen auf Vordermann. Es hat frisch geschneit und es sind somit optimale Verhältnisse mal wieder durch den Wald zu shreddern.

Hey Golzman. Die Bilder vom Buck. Nicht schlecht!

Racer Jörg


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Februar 2009)

do´s wär cool... -muss aber vorher meine forke wider "fit" machen -hab die nämlich gestern von 130 auf 300 mm federweg getuned und jetzt haut des mit der geo nimmer hin...


----------



## Jayson213 (11. Februar 2009)

was willst denn damit machen???hast wohl grßes vor 

@golzman:keine antwort auf mail erhalten, und einfach so in fremde heiligtümer geh i a ned! 

sonst: wegen der do-runde: lust hätt ich prinzipiell auch immer,aber geht meist nur wenn i frei hätt, oder wenn nich dann bräucht ich erstmal eine lampe oder (regt euch bitte nich auf) besseres wetter 

best regards


----------



## Jayson213 (11. Februar 2009)

@ringo14: habe im übrigen die cd mit den bildern fertig rumliegen, die ich dir beim letzten stammtisch zugesagt habe 

die für'n utz liegt auch da mit rum...

noch was zum gucken...


----------



## ringo14 (11. Februar 2009)

der muss aber gaaaanz schöööön dringent!!! bin dieses we dann mal weg...erst wida sonntag online...schönes we gruß löhner


----------



## ringo14 (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5579910#post5579910

hab ich mal noch schnell erstellt vielleicht kommt was...


----------



## Golzman (12. Februar 2009)

Urge Kenia.. krasses Ding!! Aber 2 Tage bergauf für 1,17h bergab???  Andersherum würde das Sinn machen, oder?  

Ride on


----------



## Golzman (12. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Beitrag für die scheinbar wachsende Wintersportfangemeinde 
http://www.vttfreeride.com/dossiers/article-318-yannick-imperator-.html


----------



## Jayson213 (12. Februar 2009)

das is ja mal saugeil! 
das hab ich mir bei so manchem fun-park auch schon gedacht das ich mein radel bei haben möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (12. Februar 2009)

geht jetzt eigentlich was am samstag? 
muß ich schon wissen,weil ich da ja gleich mit rad und allem auf arbeit fahren würde...aber nich wenns umsosnt wäre...und ich müßt meinen kollegen noch erzählen das se ohne mich ne weile müßen weil ich radeln will, und das pobwohl qir nich gut besetzt sind.also großen aufwand für nix will ich nich machen...
danke für antworten bis freitag abend...

als denn...


----------



## stefschiffer (12. Februar 2009)

ski heil!
Freitag Abend 17:30 Abfahrt nach Obertauern
super Varianten warten auf uns.
Wer kommt mit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (12. Februar 2009)

FAHRRAD-fahren...


----------



## Golzman (13. Februar 2009)

Ja nee, iss kla nee.. also Samstag radeln. Wo, wann, mit wem, womit  ??


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Februar 2009)

ich glaub ich schnall mir auch das brett unter die füße - des is den winter eh a weng zu kurz kommen...  


...und wenn scho mal schnee da is....


----------



## Jayson213 (13. Februar 2009)

oh man...ich pack ein... 

dann eben nich...sorry golzman,aber zu zweit wieder wäre nett,aber das is diesmal zuviel aufwand für mich als das sich das lohnt.wenn was zamm gegangen wäre mit mehreren hätt ich es gemacht...vielleicht dann im juni oder juli mal...oder... 

als denn...


----------



## Jayson213 (13. Februar 2009)

oder evtl mal ne kurze runde ans k4line...da is nich soweit und da würde es sich auch mit weniger zeit ein bissl lohnen...da kann ich normal bis 15:30 arbeiten und dann evtl rollern...

ride on


anbei ein nettes auto-video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs-jAImScms


----------



## Akira01 (15. Februar 2009)

@jayson kurvenlage is ja schön und gut aber watt der da macht hat damit ja nix mehr zu tun


----------



## Jayson213 (17. Februar 2009)

mittwoch jemand zum boarden in o-no??? 
ich bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Februar 2009)

tach ihr komischen radfahrer....

da die bedingungen zum radfahren immer schlechter werden muss man sich was neues einfallen lassen um die local-mountains zu rocken....

http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/5538308

hab gestern abend a bissl gebastelt... um mitternacht ne kleine testfahrt... jetzt dann verbesserung und nachmittag a gscheider Berch...

aber spaß hat scho die erste testfahrt gemacht! - bilder folgen...

achja, bevor sich jetzt einer frägt, was das hier zu suchen hat -ich hab nen alten mtb-lenker verbaut.


----------



## Golzman (18. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit...

geht am Wochenende was am Buck? Jemand Zeit, Lust und Muße?? Bitte meldet euch rechtzeitig. Sind bis jetzt zu dritt.. Playriden, is kla, nee? 

              Peace


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Februar 2009)

freu mich auf samstag.scheen radeln 

p.s.:irgendwie is rennradfahren ja doch gar nich so langweilig


----------



## ohhmann (20. Februar 2009)

wo trefft ihr euch den da zum radeln? und was fällt bei euch unter "playriden" ?


----------



## Golzman (20. Februar 2009)

Ja servus, wer bist du denn?   Also bis jetzt schaut es so aus, dass wir schon zusammen hinfahren. Deswegen auch playriden.. neuhochdeutsch auch Enduro genannt. Zeit ist also schwer festzulegen. Schätze so ab halb 2 am Buck... bei Interesse meld dich einfach nochmal..

                 Golzman


----------



## ohhmann (20. Februar 2009)

mein hobel is leider zur zeit nich fahrbereit, wahrscheinlich erst wieder nächstes WE 
wo soll den der buck sein???
ich kenn nur den löwensaal, und ne etwas kleinere "downhill" strecke am waldrand.... hatte gehofft mal paar leute kennenzulernen die sich da draußen auskennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (21. Februar 2009)

hallo.
wie hast du dir dann bitte das rad-fahren vorgestellt ohne rad?
der löwensaal is schon am buck.
schmausenbuck heißt der berg am tiegarten und der wird kurz nur buck genannt.also dreht es sich dann um alle spots die da so vorhanden sind...

in dem sinn.bis morgen aufm rad am buck


----------



## Akira01 (21. Februar 2009)

kann mir mal einer sagen warum sowas nicht in deutschland möglich ist scheißdreck               http://de.rofl.to/extrem-mountain-bike-downhill


----------



## ohhmann (21. Februar 2009)

naja ich meinte doch das nächstes WE mein rad wieder fit is 
und dann hätte ich auf jedenfall mal lust mich da draußen bischen umzuschauen.


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Februar 2009)

@akira:warum das nich möglich ist?vielleicht weil es bei uns keine 35000 quadrat-km großen wälder gibt bei denen es nich mal die grizzly's stört wenn du das was baust...

@rest: war ja ganz schön was los heut am buck! 
war so geil das ich mal keine bilder poste.nich das ihr noch anfangt zu weinen weil ihr was anderes gemacht habt


----------



## dorfhansi_2 (21. Februar 2009)

Servus Burschen! 
Ihr seids ja wirklich krass drauf, wollt ihr echt bei dem Sauwetter biken?!? Da bleib ich mal lieber in meiner warmen Halle ;-) .


----------



## Bierklau (25. Februar 2009)

Hi mates,
wünsche Euch einen netten Stammtisch in der Michelmühle....trinkt mal ein für mich mit...liegt bei Euch auch noch Schnee? Hoffe ja, damit Ihr nicht so viel trainieren könnt...bin weiterhin auf Bier- und Bike-entzug hier in Norway...aber das hol ich nach...

rock on

big D


----------



## Jayson213 (26. Februar 2009)

muß man dem noch was hinzufügen?


----------



## Bierklau (26. Februar 2009)

fährt Schiffer Steff jetzt Speiseeis??? Ohhhh, sry war ein Joke..


----------



## ringo14 (26. Februar 2009)

http://www.kv-bleibt.de/index.php?tpl_id=1&content_id=13

mal was ganz anderes finds aber wichtig...


----------



## ringo14 (27. Februar 2009)

hey jungs hof euch gings heut ned so wie mir...scheiß hopfentropf!!! war aber trotzdem ein lustiger amnd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (27. Februar 2009)

lustig wars auf jeden fall!
hab mir fürn nächsten stammtisch auch schon paar gedanken gemacht zwecks lokalität...
es gibt einfach zuviele! 
aber wir werden schon was ausfindig machen mitm herrn nachbarn!


----------



## Akira01 (27. Februar 2009)

Einfach mal anschauen und genießen 
http://freecaster.tv/1000006_1007056


----------



## Jayson213 (28. Februar 2009)

@akira:wohl ein bissl off-topic im freeride-thread 
aber trotzdem nett wie die leutz da so fahrn.

was anderes: "wann wirds mal wieder richtig sommer?" oder endlich!? 
i moch radeln gehn, egal in welcher form...




ach ja...eigene bilder posten is ja eigentlich irgendwie auch komisch ne'!...hmm...egal


----------



## ringo14 (1. März 2009)

http://www.tourist-online.de/Unterkunft-253827.html

find aber ned raus wo des genau is...


----------



## Jayson213 (1. März 2009)

ich kann dir genau sagen wo das is...vielleicht isses ja noch bissl warm von mir!
da waren der chris und ich im letzten jahr in der anlage.die is eigentlich ganz nett mit blick auf berge, meer und tralala...aber die lage is im hinblick aufs biken sehr ungünstig.entweder mitm auto immer fahren oder nachm biken 300hm mit rad den berg rauf!

sorry, aber soviel dazu...


----------



## ringo14 (1. März 2009)

bin noch weiter am gucken und ich hab noch a paar anfragen laufen...werd auch mal noch ins reisebüro...


----------



## Golzman (1. März 2009)

Ja die Unterkunft schaut ja mal toll aus  

nee, da oben war es echt nett.. die Fahrerei war auch das einzigst negative  

Mannn hab ich Bock auf Fahrrad fahren!!


----------



## Bierklau (2. März 2009)

...hab irgendwie gedacht, daß Ihr die Finalebuchung am Stammtisch festnagelt...ist Euch das Hotel zu teuer?...Das es im August teurer ist als im Mai ist ja mal klar wegen Hauptreisezeit...ich bin der Meinung, wenn wir nicht in der nächsten Woche was fix machen, wird es immer schwerer werden, weil mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen jeder Greti und Pleti an seinen Sommerurlaub denkt...also hepp jetzt mal...cheers big D aus f... es schneit schon wieder...


----------



## Jayson213 (2. März 2009)

aufm weg nach finale! is da etwa der löhner mit seinem bus vorn weg gefahren   
es is der san bernadino paß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (2. März 2009)

bin morgen eh im reisebüro und werd da dann nochmal nachfragen. hab heut auch ne mail erhalten für 2 FW für je 4 personen für 590 die woche für 4


----------



## ringo14 (3. März 2009)

also ich hatte nen besseren ausblick als wir da hochgefahren sind...weil vormir war keiner


----------



## Bierklau (3. März 2009)

außerdem war die Schlange länger...und die Wärmeabstrahlung hat die Luft flirren lassen, weil Heizung auf Vollgas und Schiebedach auf...noch ein bißchen länger und der Motor hätte die weiße Fahne gehißt...wär ja nicht die erste Panne gewesen...aber jeder der vorbei gefahren ist hat uns alles Gute gewünscht mit diversen Handzeichen...tss Leute gibts...


----------



## Jayson213 (3. März 2009)

hier nochmal ein vorschlag was man sich ja evtl mal anschauen könnte.
so als lustige truppe vielleicht hinfahren?nur ne idee...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaPdYtRlGMg"]YouTube - Lac blanc bike park 2007[/ame]


----------



## Akira01 (4. März 2009)

das ist mal ne super idee von dir 1200 höhenmeter und ich glaube 5 verschiedene strecken von freeride downhill 4 cross slopestyle  auf jeden fall viel spaß.wenn ihr fahrt sagt bescheid von mir sind es nur 45 min. .....man hat sogar 2 lifte einen zum rad ranhengen und 1 mit geschlossenem abteil. ride on


----------



## Akira01 (4. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pc9DjGrUfE"]YouTube - lac blanc 2008[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (4. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYByOqjvz0M"]YouTube - descente lac blanc[/ame]


----------



## Akira01 (4. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NrvJYw9gaw&feature=related"]YouTube - lac blanc road gap[/ame]


----------



## ringo14 (4. März 2009)

sind halt einfach über 400 km wär aber ne idee vor oder nach finale...


----------



## Bierklau (4. März 2009)

Servus Mädels,

hiermit ganz offiziell - Finale ist gebucht - Shuttle & Hotel - let´s rock...irgendjemand was dagegen mal den ganzen Tag von der Natobase zu heizen? Den Nicolaz Voliouz Trail?

Kann irgendwie...noch nicht dran glauben, das wir mit der ganzen Meute hinfahren...YEAAAHH Rock´n Roll............


----------



## Bierklau (4. März 2009)

wollte schon immer mal ins Elsaß..nicht nur zum Biken...Essen & Wino sollen ja auch ganz cool sein...nicht das das wichtig wäre...


----------



## Jayson213 (4. März 2009)

evtl ergibt sich was im elsaß dies jahr?!...wein trink ich auch ganz gern ab und an mal 

finale: ober-geilomat hey!also wegen den ganzen tag einen trail fahren...da wär ich aber für die poste :kotz:
ja nee' is klar ne, ich bin auch bei 2tage nato-base dabei!!!


----------



## Akira01 (4. März 2009)

lift kost nen zwanni am tag ( 20â¬ )
also nich wirklich viel geld


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. März 2009)

@bierklau

stumpi schon verkauft?

und hört bitte auf so viel von fi.... zu labern! - DANKE


----------



## Bierklau (5. März 2009)

YO, bin Speiseeis frei..war ne schöne Zeit...heul...schluchz, schöne bikes, aber wie alles im Leben ist es halt mal an der Zeit was anderes zu machen...

@keinNamefrei : Finale ist etwas Besonderes, jeder der mal da war, zumindest die die ich kenne, fahren immer wieder hin. Warum? Es ist in meinen Augen das ursprüngliche Freeriden...den ganzen Tag in den Bergen super flowige Trails heizen & abends in der Altstadt oder am Meer abhängen. Die Trails sind auch nicht mit einer DH Strecke oder einem Bikepark vergleichbar...irgendwie anders & schön lang..nicht 2 min sonder 25 min und mehr...Für die, die nicht mitkommen nur so viel, solltet Ihr mal dagewesen sein, beißt Ihr Euch min. einmal in den A.... und fragt Euch dann selbst, warum Ihr das nicht schon früher gemacht habt...bei uns taut es endlich...schön naß, wenn so ein paar Tonnen Schnee wegtauen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. März 2009)

ja man, ich weiß aber irgendwann muss ich halt mal kohlen ranschaffen, ich hab august und September frei und in den ersten 4 wochen darf man normal überhaupt keinen Urlaub nehmen und dann ne ganze woche dat geht leider nicht - aber ich werde in gedanken bei euch sein...

wer hat das stumpi gekauft wie viel? - hätts evtl. für mei oide brauchn können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (5. März 2009)

@namenlos:wer das stumpy hat spielt doch keine rolle.ich kann dir soviel sagen das es in guten händen ist,weil ich den neuen besitzer aus gegebenen gründen sehr gut kenne! 

zum thema FINALE kann ich mich dem herrn bierklau nur anschließen!das ist doch zudem die plattform um sich über anstehende ereignisse bzw planungen dazu auszutauschen.sollte man sich ständig tel melden wenn man ne idee loswerden will oder immer ne ganze mail übern verteiler jagen?hier gehts doch ungestreßter zu.

und nich soviel arbeiten gehn  , ansonsten weißt am ende nimmer wohin mit dem ganzen geld.irgendwann sollte es auch mal für sinnvolle sachen, wie ne ganze woche trails reiten, ausgegeben werden! 

in dem sinn...gruß


----------



## Golzman (5. März 2009)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

also ich werde mich mit Äußerungen zu Finale wohl kaum zurückhalten können.. Als Final`ist der ersten Stunde bin ich einfach zu sehr davon eingenommen. Endlich mit normalen Leuten abhängen und einfach nur Spaß auf dem Bike haben.. Freu mich auf die Zeit mit euch!!! Kann mal bitte jemand die Zeit vordrehen!!!  Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude  

                                             Peace


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. März 2009)

ja, jay! - ich weiß... - deshalb sag ich ja auch nich so viel labern weils mich so ärgert, dass ich nicht mit kann!

ich seh schon ich bis überhaupt nicht mehr informiert...

@ bierklau: was darf den die würdevolle Nachfolge antreten???

@ jay: ach so is das... Kombiniere -Kombiniere...


----------



## Jayson213 (5. März 2009)

@namenlos: bin mir nich sicher ob du es genau nachvollziehen kannst da du die person nicht kennst.is ja auch wurscht, er behandelt es gut und vielleicht verrät es ja einer wer es ja hat.
wegen mitkommen: es war ja lang genug die rede davon wann gefahren wird.und wenn selbst die armen azubis mitfahren können wäre es doch bei dir auch gegangen.irgendwie.aber is deine rechnung und da mußt du es selber wissen.

ich für meinen teil freu mich auf eine woche nato-base heizen!..und mal den exstasy oder wie der lange eben heißt...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. März 2009)

ja, nee, is klar des passt schon ihr dürft ruhig weiter von f.... reden ich bin ja auch nicht sauer oder so... 
ich habe eh nur ein extrem kleines zeitfenster wo ich im sommer ne ganze woche zeit habe... ich werd scho zum fahren kommen den sommer auch mit euch ganzen finalefahrern- mehr denn je...


----------



## Akira01 (5. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/1614285"]Lac Blanc Bikepark on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jayson213 (5. März 2009)

hmm...nettes video...bis auf 3 sachen die mich stören

1. mag ich keine bodenwellen/bremswellen
2. kann der typ nicht fahren
3. mag ich es wenn ein bißchen flow in der strecke zu sehen ist!

wenn ich nur das sehen würde von dem park wäre er glaub ich durchgefallen wenn man die anreise mit bedenkt!...sorry akira


----------



## Akira01 (5. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/1867657"]DH Race Lac Blanc 21.09.2008 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Akira01 (5. März 2009)

ich denke jay das da bestimmt was für dich dabei sein kann du mußt nur mal vorbei kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (5. März 2009)

oder sollen wir für dich alles asphaltieren jay jay


----------



## Jayson213 (5. März 2009)

das hab ich nich gesagt...aber ich mag eben flowige trails und nich so ein rum gestochere wonach ich meine gelenke in die tonne schmeißen kann.unter spaß versteh ich eben was anderes.ich weiß das du solche gaga-strecken liebst, deswegen fährst du auch DH und ich freeride/playride! wobei es sicherlich noch viel schlimmere strecken als das gibt.das geht ja noch, aber wenn man besseres gefahren is will man sich nich freiwillig so einer "behandlung" hingeben.auf den anderen videos sieht es ja auch besser aus.bin nur auf das vorletzte eingegangen, und da sind mir diese vielen fiesen bremslöcher aufgefallen. :kotz:


----------



## MX-Bubu (5. März 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> 1. mag ich keine bodenwellen/bremswellen




das mag jetzt sehr arrogant klingen, soll es aber nicht!

ich kann net wirklich gut radln und komme aus dem mx bereich (da klappts schon besser), aber wenn da jemand so etwas sagt, weiß man gleich, dass der rein gar net moped fahren kann. da trennt sich doch endlich die spreu vom weizen! nix besseres als ne total zerbombte strecke, da ist nicht immer die ideallinie die schnellste.
für mich ist freeriden gleich big mountain und da gehört so was mal dazu. 
mir gefällt die strecke schon ganz gut. es gibt jedenfalls langweiligeres.


----------



## Jayson213 (5. März 2009)

au weia...jetzt hab ich ja was falsches gesagt!

für sowas hat man ja federung (technisch und natürlich).das man sowas fahren KANN is klar, aber wenn man die wahl hat MUß man es ja nicht fahren oder?sicherlich gibt es langweiligeres, das habe ich aber auch bereits erwähnt... 

soll jetzt auch nich arrogant klingen: ich bin schon ne weile aufm rad unterwegs, bin lange und viel 4X gefahren.habe vor einem jahr mit freeriden angefangen und mich fürs erste jahr denk ich nich schlecht gemacht! ich bin es halt ein bissl gewohnt auf flowigen strecken zu fahren auf denen man keine 20cm federweg braucht.für mich steht der flow auch beim freeriden im vodergrund.ich habe meinen federweg damit ich mich ab und an von einem drop werfen kann, ein gap springen kann etc pp
BigMountain?bin ich dabei! ala thomas vanderham bitte, oder wie in der neuen freeride bei trond hansen...apropo: das is ja in norwegen!hallo dirk: können wir nich mal alle eben zu dir kommen?

in dem sinn...immer genug luft unter den reifen


p.s.: ich geb zu das ich auch noch nie in dem sinn moped gefahren bin und es somit nich kann!aber was hat das mit bikepark-trail zu tun?


----------



## Bierklau (6. März 2009)

ja Halfjell Bike Park ist 2h von hier mit dem Auto...kannst schon hinfahren...brauchst allerdings ein board..mit biken wird es noch 1 bis 2 Monate dauern...hab gestern per Zufall das Vid "make it work" gesehen..ist ein Norwegisches Vid..mit ein paar Strecken auch hier in Oslo...macht Lust auf mehr...glaube aber die haben den ganzen Sommer gebraucht für den Dreh, bis die die ganzen schön Wetter Szenen im Kasten hatten..hast aber recht würde mich echt reizen hier mal zu biken...auch mal playriden, geil überall Felsen und Platz und Natur hat es genug...letztes Weekend hab ich zwei DH´ler gesehen die mit Ihren Kisten in die Schlittenpiste am Holmenkollen eigebogen sind...stand mit dem board daneben und mußte spontan an Utz & Löhner denken...warum?...
So Männer, das wars mal wieder aus dem Norden...bis demnächst in ca. 8 Wochen
Big D
@no name : gibt momentan nicht viele Bikes AM/Enduro/Playbike die mich interessieren...Lapierre, Giant, Speiseeis aber Original gefallen die mir alle nicht...hab immer was, was ich anders haben möchte...hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit...


----------



## Akira01 (6. März 2009)

@ Jason Lass mal gut sein ich weiß was du meinst . Immerhin sind wir beide schon lange zeit zusammen auf den bikes gewesen Zum Thema 4X ich finde DUALSLALOM  viel schöner ich sage nur Cottbus - Stollberg vor ein paar Jahren  
Ps. Jason du kannst ja deinen Nickn. ändern in FLOWRIDA:::::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (6. März 2009)

...noch was zum thema ideallinie


----------



## Golzman (7. März 2009)

Mahlzeit,

interessante Diskussion die Ihr hier führt  Also der Park der auf den Videos zu sehen ist, scheint mir doch recht spaßig zu sein. Der Zustand mag jetzt nicht der beste sein, doch sollte man selbst mal eine Strecke bauen und versuchen sie eine komplette Saison über zu pflegen, bevor man Kritik an einer Piste übt. Dann wird man merken, daß es unmöglich ist sie immer in einem perfekten Zustand zu halten. Man muß glaube ich froh sein, mit dem was man bekommt und immer das Beste daraus machen. Ich bin allerdings voll und ganz der Meinung von Jay, was den Streckenverlauf anbelangt.. mehr Flow bedeutet einfach mehr Spaß!!! Egal ob Downhill, 4X , Freeride oder Playride.. Laßt uns einfach Spaß haben..

Rock on


----------



## Jayson213 (7. März 2009)

@golzman: das sollte auch keine direkte kritik an dem bikepark sein!
ich hatte mich ja zudem auch schon posotiv über den park geäußert, zudem würde ich auch nicht umsonst vorschlagen dorthin zu fahren.man will ja schließlich immer das beste für sich.  ich geb auch jedem recht zum thema das man die strecken nich immer 100% in schuß halten kann.aber es gibt welche die bemühen sich, und welche die es schleifen lassen...
noch was: auch strecken die die vom verlauf richtig fetzig sind, mit flow nur so um sich werfen, werden vom spaß her stark getrübt wenn sie mit löchern und bremswellen übersät sind...möchte da an ein paar stellen in leogang erinnern!
um darüber jetzt gleich mal jede kritik weg zu nehmen: ich finde das ist ein super park!

rock and ride


----------



## Jayson213 (7. März 2009)

noch was für die augen...
ab der mitte find ich wirds richtig gut.aber mir gefällt es komplett schon sehr... 

http://www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1006913


----------



## Golzman (8. März 2009)

Wir verstehen uns schon  

Das Video ist ja mal nice!!!  Schön geschnitten, interessante Perspektiven und Ideen, wie die Nachaufnahmen und ziemlich flowige Mucke. Man muß sich halt was einfallen lassen, wenn es so lange dunkel bleibt wie da droben  Echt nicht schlecht.. Respekt.

Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer...  ??

Ride or die


----------



## Jayson213 (8. März 2009)

ich war grad mal am kavierlein bei den dirts gucken


----------



## Jayson213 (8. März 2009)

achso:


----------



## Golzman (8. März 2009)

Hättest ja auch mal bescheid sagen können..  Ich find das auch grad zum  Sperren die jetzt doch schon eher zu oder wie


----------



## Jayson213 (8. März 2009)

war nachm schrauben spontan quasi die probe runde...

es sind im übrigen beide seiten futsch!die vereinsseite sowie die vom patrick! 
ich weiß nich warum das jetzt so zerbombt ist, aber ich hege keine hoffnung das dort noch was aufgeräumt wird im sinne davon das man wieder dirten kann.es wurden radikal einfach ALLE bäume abgesägt und so liegen gelassen wie sie die schwerkraft zu mutter erde gezogen hat... 

wer weiß... hope and ride


----------



## hoschistyle (10. März 2009)

So Servus!
Ich bin grad aus Nürnberg nach 'Schwand gezogen und suche jetzt nen kompetenten Schrauber in Hersbruck oder Umfeld. Ist doch etwas weit zur Fahrradkiste 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (10. März 2009)

wenn du nen g'scheiten laden brauchst -> dann kann man dir zweirad-teuchert empfehlen! ich würd sagen der kann das wirklich


----------



## hoschistyle (10. März 2009)

Mui bien!
Dann werde ich den Laden mal testen...


----------



## ringo14 (11. März 2009)

wie schauts aus mal am donnerstag wida ne tour? brauch ne schnelle antwort!!!


----------



## ringo14 (11. März 2009)

also zu spät...fahr morgen um fünf bei mir weg wer lust hat kommt...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2009)

um fünf hat noch kein mensch zeit... morgen oder feitag vormittag wär besser....*g*


----------



## Jayson213 (13. März 2009)

servus.

K4Line-news:jetzt sind aussnahmslos alle bäume weg( bis auf die wozu man genhemigung braucht) war grad mal da und hab mit nem anwohner geredet der sich bissl auskennt.kann also (nur) seine aussagen wiedergeben...die wollen also nur jetzt schonmal das ganze "gestrüpp" wegmachen, das wenn sie in 2 jahren anfangen zu bauen das nich so groß wird.heute waren auch noch 2 arbeiter da die weiter gefällt haben und angefangen haben klein zu sägen. der anwohner meinte es solle in ca 2 wochen wieder weggeräumt worden sein.die sprünge sehen natürlich aus wie ranzen, aber das bekommt man schon wieder hin mit n bissl spucke 

also wird es evtl doch noch was diesjahr mit rum-hüppeln


----------



## stefschiffer (16. März 2009)

Freeride Frankreich Les Menuires!
Letzte Woche:
Riders: Männi, Angel, Markus, Stefan und Axel mit dem board
www.mannbinichbreit.de/maenni/powderday09


----------



## ringo14 (16. März 2009)

also ich bin am fr dabei kann mich jemand mitnehmen? wenn ned fahr ich halt mitm zug und nachbus und sonntag weis ich none genau. mal schaun was man am fr drüber hört. wie wars gestern am buck?


----------



## Jayson213 (17. März 2009)

tacho.
wer war (vor)gestern am buck? 

immer schön alle allein fahren... 
ich will wohl am sonntag mal ne runde hin,aber mittm mittleren rad.mehr trails lang knattern und spielen als nur dicke dinger machen.wer lust hat kann sich bis dahin ja schonmal gedanken machen...und evtl bescheid geben...

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerguy (18. März 2009)

Ihr vögel der nacht was war am sonntag los, buck fahren natürlich. müsst scho ge. war super lustig. dieses we also dann in .....hahahah ihr wissts ja. ach wegen der dirtsache fürth, ich ruf den bernd (marin) mal an und frag was jetzt sache ist. wer nur immer das macht was der chef sagt wird selbst nie chef.


----------



## Jayson213 (18. März 2009)

ich wußte von letztem sonntag mal ähm....gar nix! 

beim rennen werd ich dann wohl auch nich dabei sein.wenns wetter taugt wie gesagt buck denk ich mal...
bin gespannt was in fürth bei raus kommt...


----------



## Golzman (18. März 2009)

Mahlzeit,

also ich wußte auch nichts vom letzten Sonntagsausflug. Möchte mich aber hiermit für den kommenden anmelden  Obwohl das Wetter ja nicht so toll werden soll  Beim Stammtisch bin ich dabei.. da können wir die Wochenendplanung ja nochmal durchgehen. Ride on.


----------



## ringo14 (19. März 2009)

namnd. könnt mich morgen evtl jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## Bierklau (20. März 2009)

Hi Männer, was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Aktion am Münchner Bombenkrater?
Wenn das Schule macht, könnt Ihr die Uhr danach stellen, wann am Buck was passiert???
Ich find es so sch.... ich kann es echt nicht in Worte fassen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. März 2009)

ich bin dann so zwischen viertel und halbsieben beim JT, stoßen beim obi auf kalle und löhner bist du irendwo an der B14?! -wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (20. März 2009)

bombenkrater:meine meinung dazu: ich könnt :kotz:
sowas in einer nacht und nebel aktion wie beschrieben geht einfach nich! selbst da is diplomatie gefragt...hoffe nich das es die runde macht, aber leider gab es ja vorher schon solche beispiele...
aber bissl weit gehen die naturschutzler schon mit anhalten der biker und photos machen etc...

sonst: is ja mal wieder nette werbung in der neuen rider für osternohe.zwar klein aber immerhin.und das das rider magazin mit richie schley und so und amatueren video machen will zu den stopps der saint demo tour find ich auch nich schlecht 

als denn, bis peter


----------



## Jayson213 (21. März 2009)

was zum thema old-school. oder eine zeitreise in die vergangenheit...is schon krass irgendwie was damals ging....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3585895"]http://vimeo.com/3585895[/ame]


----------



## Golzman (21. März 2009)

Noch ein Beitrag passend zu unserem Thema beim Stammtisch gestern...

www.propain-bikes.com 

Sorry Alex, aber auf die Idee einen Floatlink-VPP Rahmen zu bauen kamen auch schon andere..

Und nettes Video übrigens 

Ride on.


----------



## ringo14 (21. März 2009)

hmm, ich meins aber anders...werd evtl mal a kurze zeichnung machen und dir mailen...aber was soll son bike kosten gefallen mir gut...


----------



## kaltverformer (21. März 2009)

hoschistyle schrieb:


> Mui bien!
> Dann werde ich den Laden mal testen...



Wir sind quasi die die Anlaufstelle für die Jungs vom Freeridestammtisch.
Am besten nach Jörg fragen. Ist selbst Mountainbiker der ersten Stunde
Have fun, Racer Jörg


----------



## kaltverformer (21. März 2009)

Ach ja. In Kürze gibts Bilder vom neuen Freerider. Ich sag nur Reign X mit Totem und viel bling bling
See you
Racer Jörg


----------



## Golzman (22. März 2009)

@Ringo: Findest Infos dazu auch auf der Homepage.. es sind mit Steckachse, Dämpfer und G2 glaub ich 2100 Euro. Was macht dein Konzept denn anders?


----------



## ringo14 (22. März 2009)

@golzman: hättest heut dabei sein sollen...da war ein "natürlicher highroller mit drin...war echt steil


----------



## Jayson213 (22. März 2009)

ja tach auch...Nnabend 

ich glaub so ganz traurig simmer nich das wir "nur" playriden waren!
hat schon so ein bissl spaß gemacht...vor allem die neue flow-line    und diesmal war auch der helm am start


----------



## Golzman (23. März 2009)

Ja Mahlzeit.

da kann ich dem Herrn 213 nur zustimmen. War echt nice. Der Trail macht echt riesig Spaß, dicken Respekt an die, die den angelegt haben  Die Bedingungen waren, von ein paar Matschlöchern mal abgesehen, recht ordentlich und man konnte gut das Gas stehen lassen  Allerdings stellt sich mir dort dann immer die Frage, ob denn die Bikewahl die richtige war 

@Ringo: Wie schauts mit Rennergebnissen aus?  Die Strecke wird ja wohl als solches bestehen bleiben, denk ich.. d.h. einem späteren spaßorientierten Besuch steht nichts im Wege..

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (23. März 2009)

noch ein kleiner nachtrag zu gestern...


----------



## Bierklau (23. März 2009)

Servus Männer,

mann wenn ich sehe, daß Ihr den Schnee los seit könnt ich glatt neidisch werden...man hört ja seltsame Sachen aus O-Nohe??? Mailt oder PM mir mal die echten News...kann sonst nicht glauben, was ich da so höre...
Wie war das Rennen, denke Utz und Löhner sind mitgefahren....
Ich war das Weekend Snowboarden in den Bergen...war echt geil, aber jetzt hab ich endgültig die Nase voll vom Winter...heul
War einer von Euch beim Schippen in O-Nohe? 
Bin ja echt gespannt...


----------



## ringo14 (23. März 2009)

rennen gabs nicht, weil besitzer förster und polizei!!! warn dann no in hetzles ab zwei war aber auch bei uns sehr ned.


----------



## Golzman (24. März 2009)

@Ringo: Wie bitte? Na dann laß mal mehr hören!!

@Bierklau: Was bitte hast du denn gehört?? Will auch nicht dumm sterben  

MfG


----------



## Bierklau (24. März 2009)

@golzman / dachte eigentlich ich erfahre was von Euch...was habt Ihr denn auf dem Stammtisch bequatscht? Wie sieht denn Euer Engagement aus?
Hab gehört es gibt mehrere Personen, die unterschiedliche Projekte verwirklkichen...


----------



## Bierklau (24. März 2009)

Servus Leute,
habe von Euch allen die Anzahlung von Finale erhalten. Danke. 
Sobald ich die Bestätigung habe, geb ich bescheid...

Rock & ride

big D


----------



## Jayson213 (24. März 2009)

termine vom mitteldeutschen 4x cup die interessant sein können...

wilthen: 14.06. 
stollberg: 08./09.08. 

schwalmstadt fällt diesjahr leider aus...

man kann auch im süddeutschen-cup mal schauen...da soll es auch ganz lusitg sein 

ich hab mir wilthen und stollberg vorgenommen!!!

**for racers only* *


----------



## Jayson213 (24. März 2009)

ich sehe grad das stollberg ausfällt...warum wohl???  


fiiinaale oho fiiinaale ohooho... 


dann dafür evtl 25./26.04. Radebeul???

beim süddeutschen wäre großheppach 25./26.07.
                                  aichwald 29./30.08 interessant 
die anderen davon kenn ich nich...müßte man sich im netz mal schlau machen


----------



## ringo14 (24. März 2009)

weiß nicht ob ich das hier alles schreiben darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (26. März 2009)

Schreibs einfach....


----------



## ringo14 (26. März 2009)

nein das bleibt ein geheimnis bis zum nächsten stammtisch und für die ganz neugierigen. erst "besprechung" mit einem waldbesitzer dann muss noch der förster da gewesen sein. angeblich war ausgemacht das wir bis 2 fahren dürfen. doch also wir kurz vor zwei, zum nächsten spot! fahren wollten is die polizei gekommen und hat von einigen leuten die personalien aufgenommen.


----------



## Jayson213 (26. März 2009)

hab ich dazu gefunden


----------



## Bierklau (27. März 2009)

legal, illegal....sch.......
Wer schützt uns eigentlich vor den Umweltschützern? Immer die gleiche Leiher. Die bösen MTB´ler machen den Wald kaputt. Forstfahrzeuge natürlich nicht...schwer  bewaffnete Alkoholiker mit Geländewagen auch nicht...nein, die bösen, bösen Fahrradfahrer...ich glaub ich wander langsam aus...die Pädagogenbesserwisser Öko´s gehen mir total auf den Senkel... f... off


----------



## Golzman (28. März 2009)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen!!  So was kleinkariertes.. Es wird einem auch jeder Spaß verdorben..

Apropos.. wer ändert jetzt eigentlich offiziell den Eröffnungstermin für den Bikepark? Es gibt wohl Leute da draußen, die es kaum noch erwarten können, warum auch immer bei diesen Voraussetzungen  Die Homepage meldet immernoch den 3. April...

MfG


----------



## Jayson213 (29. März 2009)

Nnabend!

bin morgen (montag) am buck n bissl spielen.ab nach dem mittag ca...
evtl hat ja noch jemand zeit und man rollt zusammen.wollts nur als anregung nochmal eben gesagt haben...

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (31. März 2009)

so ab donnerstag gehts wida los. es is wida länger hell und des wetter is ja auch wida gut. also um 6 beim teuchert am laden...bis den!!! utz und ich sind da. wer noch?


----------



## Jayson213 (31. März 2009)

Nnabend.

bin morgen nachmittag in osternohe zum bauen.ab ca. 14uhr.der bagger-mensch ist da und da wollt ich die neue line fertig machen und mit den tables anfangen.

hat noch jemand zeit und muse?ansonsten kann ich freitag und am we halt...is ja noch bissl was zu tun oder?

greetz



achja...runde rollern hört sich gar nich verkehrt an.weiß aber noch nich genau ob ich kommen kann...


----------



## stefschiffer (31. März 2009)

bin morgen ab 16:00 Uhr auch oben und mach mit Kalle
die Blueline fertig!


----------



## Jayson213 (31. März 2009)

und ich hab n rad bei!

dann bis morgen


----------



## Jayson213 (1. April 2009)

_*sonntag nach dem mittag ab ca 14uhr am buck radeln!*_

über zeit könnte man evtl noch mal reden...aber große räder und helm wären cool...bis jetzt simmer zu dritt

golzman, jay und ben-der


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. April 2009)

interessant...


----------



## santacruzer71 (2. April 2009)

Guten morgen Jungs,
wollt nur mal erwähnen das mein Kumpel (HEROBIKES) am Samstag einen neuen Bike-Shop in Weißenburg eröffnet. Es gibt viele tolle Angebote. Also,wer in der nähe ist....


----------



## Bierklau (3. April 2009)

Servus Mädels, anbei mein neues Teil zum playriden...13,5 kg...ich will sofort biken!!! Cheers Wiking D...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. April 2009)

kenn ich... ***ichauchhabenwill***

nur schade dass neben der ganzen pornopimperei kein flinz mehr für anständige pedale über war  ;-)


----------



## Jayson213 (3. April 2009)

ähm...nettes radel!
ich würd nur nen anderen sattel installieren...aber is wohl gayschmackssache 

gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaltverformer (4. April 2009)

Jetzt muß ich als Erbauer aber wenigstens noch die Chance haben, was zu erklären. Die Pedale hab ich schnell drangenagelt, weil ich grade nix anderes auf meiner Werkbank rumliegen hatte und ich noch einen Fahrbericht schuldig bin. Habs bloß noch nicht geschafft. Der Sattel in weiß mußte da dran, weil ein schwarzer Sattel jetzt nicht mehr ins Gesamtbild von dem Bike paßt. In der Hektik sind mir die Pedale beim fotografieren dann auch schon wurscht gewesen.

So denn
Racer Jörg


----------



## Jayson213 (4. April 2009)

sollte ja auch keine kritik an deiner profession der bikebaukunst sein 

ich versteh das schon...aber geschmack is und bleibt immer ein individium...

so what...go out and ride!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. April 2009)

mei jörgi, ich wor doch dabaa wiest as zambaut hast 

see you tomorrow dudes! bender is so nett und bringt mich mit nach nbg.!


----------



## kaltverformer (5. April 2009)

Die Feinheiten machen wir dann, wenn unser "Norweger" wieder da ist. Morgen muß ich erstmal einen Testrun machen und den versprochenen Fahrbericht abliefern.


----------



## kaltverformer (5. April 2009)

Sodala. Und hier das Bike vom "Racer". 15kg feinstes Reign X. Ich mache jetzt aber doch das kleine Kettenblatt und einen Umwerfer mit Schaltbarer Kettenführung dran. Damit fahr ich dann per Achse nach Osternohe. Dann bin ich schon´mal warm für die erste Abfahrt.


----------



## Jayson213 (5. April 2009)

@kaltverformer: warum willst denn noch ein playrad?dachte das soll ein reinrassiger freerider werden?ausserdem hast du doch die beine um ohne kleines kettenblatt nach o-no zu fahren.und in anderen parks brauchst das auch nich...wäre meine sichtweise...aber du darfst es ruhig so machen wie du gern magst  



trotzdem nettes radel


----------



## Golzman (5. April 2009)

Tach Leute.. waren heute mal wieder am Buck rollern. Haben wir uns nach den letzten 2 Tagen Arbeit in O-Nohe auch verdient


----------



## Bierklau (6. April 2009)

@ Santacruzer / hast Du eigentlich schon Deine Hammerschmidt dran? Wenn ja, poste doch mal ein Eindrücke und Bilder?

ride on

big D


----------



## Bierklau (6. April 2009)

@ Jay & Golzman ...wenn ich sehe, daß Ihr mit T-shirt biken geht, ist das glaub ich so, als ob zu Weihnachten der Osterhase (oder heißt der jetzt Osternohehase?) kommt...
War am Wochenende nochmal Boarden...

CU in 4 weeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. April 2009)

schade, scheint toll gewesen zu sein am buck...

wird am we nochmal geschaufelt in o-no? vergangenes war leider schule...


----------



## kaltverformer (6. April 2009)

Naja, ääähhh. Von Hersbruck rüber nach Osternohe gehts tendenziell halt doch eher bergauf. Außerdem muß dann noch die Ausrüstung mit. Die pack ich dann in meinen Singletrailer und ab gehts. Ich weiß, jetzt denken sich alle, daß der Typ ein Rad ab hat. Ihr wißt ja, auffallen um jeden Preis! Außerdem braucht der Racerinstinkt in mir ab und zu auch ordentliches Konditionstraining. Und irgendwann kommt da auch noch mal Nur ein Kettenblatt dran. Ich sag nur "Finale"! Aber wer weiß, vielleicht überkommts mich dann doch mal und ich radel dort auch mal bergauf. Außerdem beschwert ihr auch ja des öfteren, daß ich bergauf zu schnell bin. Ich sag nur "Kalle" mit dem SX und fette Totem vorne drin. Mein 07er Reign hab ich so gut wie verkauft, also hab ich mal spontan auf Anthem X mit 110mm umgeswitcht. Sehr sehr geiles Bike, aber nichts zum playriden! Demnächst greifen wir mal die Mittwoch oder Donnerstagabend Feierabendrunde wieder auf, dann nehme ich halt das Reign X.
Racer Jörg


----------



## ringo14 (6. April 2009)

ja hab mitm utz scha ausgemacht das wir uns am do am laden treffen...


----------



## santacruzer71 (7. April 2009)

@Bierklau:
Hammerschmidt ist schon wieder Geschichte.
Hat auf mein Bike 800gr.draufgehauen und das brauch ich echt nicht an meinem Tourer.
Bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste))

An die Anderen:
schöne Bilder Jungs, weiter so....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. April 2009)

wenn irgendjemanden am donnerstag vormittag langweilig ist bzw lust auf biken(großes rad) hat -> melden!
abends kann ich wieder net...


----------



## Jayson213 (7. April 2009)

ähm...hier...ich  ich...ich...vielleicht...

bis zu welcher uhrzeit?ab wann?wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (8. April 2009)

Servus Jungs, wünsche Euch frohe Ostern & eine geile Bikeparkeröffnung...bin in ca. 3 Wochen wieder beim "playriden" dabei...bis dahin seit ein wenig faul und übt nicht so viel...mach mich gleich auf den Weg zum Flieger, um mal nach meiner Family zu sehen....bin aber Montag schon wieder weg...wünsche Euch ein verletzungfreie Bikesaison & viel Spaß...big D


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. April 2009)

danke bierklau...

 @ jay: ein kleiner ausschnitt davon, was dir gestern entgangen ist... streckenlänge (ca. 1000m)

http://http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1429


----------



## Golzman (10. April 2009)

Sieht echt spaßig aus  Hast dir ja echt ganz schön viel Arbeit gemacht... Weiter so, dann wird nochmal was aus dir 

Ride on....         Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Niederschlesien..


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. April 2009)

haha...
aber der trail ist echt lustig, ich find ihn von mal zu mal schöner, da er sich immer mehr ausfährt und somit schneller bzw.flowiger wird... 
und das schöne: er ist nur 500m von daheim weg...


----------



## stefschiffer (10. April 2009)

Achtung:
Morgen Samstag ab 10:00 Uhr Arbeitseinsatz in Osternohe!
Treffpunkt am Lifthäuschen

Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. April 2009)

ich bin bereit, ich bin in form, ich bin bereit, ganz enorm!
(_zitat: spongebob_)


----------



## ringo14 (13. April 2009)

brauche dirngend ein sram schaltwerk. wer hat eins?


----------



## Golzman (13. April 2009)

Biete gebrauchtes X9 Midcage..


----------



## Jayson213 (14. April 2009)

servus!

hier mal ein kleiner oster-nachtrag...


----------



## Jayson213 (14. April 2009)

achso: was ist eigentlich beim arbeitseinsatz rausgekommen? ist jetzt alles fertig?blue-line?strecken scheen?was sonst?sagt ja von alleene keener wat... 

hatte auch mal gehört das ans ende der downhill die zwei maulwurfs-hügel zu einer landung zusammengeschoben werden sollten und von alex ein holz-speedkicker davor kommen sollte?wird daraus noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (14. April 2009)

lass dich überraschen!!! blue line gestoppt. untere familienabfahrt ein kurzes stück neue line. viele anliga muss nur noch fest werden und dann denk ich macht des echt spaß!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (14. April 2009)

das die blueline gestoppt wurde weiß ich ja, aber ihr wolltet doch unten neu machen irgendwie.donnerstag soll es ja mal naß werden, da könnte man den rüttler anschmeißen und über ein paar rüttel-bedürftige sachen rüber ziehen... 

ansonsten, denk mal das man sich dann am samstag dort treffen wird, wa'!?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. April 2009)

it´s raining men! es wird bis sonntag regen gemeldet...
"ja, 2,3 kleine anlieger..." ;-)

achja, stefschiffer ist der rüttelbeauftragte!


----------



## Jayson213 (15. April 2009)

das sieht nach spaß aus 




->in whistler: angry pirate (single black line) hab ich gelesen...


----------



## P3 Killa (15. April 2009)

Oho das sieht echt verdammt geil aus! Ich werds im juni mal austesten ^^
Hoffentlich hat der Wetterbericht nich recht und es regnet am Samstag nich. Muss mal wieder den Löner sehen


----------



## ringo14 (17. April 2009)

ahm jungs wie siehts aus nächstes we stammtisch...in lauf?


----------



## Jayson213 (17. April 2009)

ich hab zeit! 
-> also dabei!


----------



## Golzman (17. April 2009)

Morgäähhn... also Stammtisch geht immer. Da ist das Wetter ja zum Glück Nebensache.

Ride on.


----------



## Bierklau (17. April 2009)

ich nicht...aber schön zu hören, daß es mal umgedreht ist...hier scheint die Sonne. War gestern mal Kajak fahren. Echt cool bei der geilen Landschaft hier...Nur diese verdammten Dinger sind so wackelig, hatte nicht damit gerechnet, daß die so schnell umkippen...war die erste halbe Stunde etwas unentspannt...hab mich dann aber an die alte Bierbrauerweißheit erinnert...müsst scho gehn....sind auf eine Insel gepaddelt und haben ein Feuerchen gemacht und ein wenig gevespert....Ein- und Aussteigen ist trotzdem recht tricky...God dag from Norge...Kajak D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (17. April 2009)

Mahlzeit
Wie lange fährt man bis Bad Wildbad, bin am überlegen ob ich am So, den 26.4. mal hinfahr. Kommt wer mit? Ist bestimmt so schönes Wetter wie in Osternohe...


----------



## kaltverformer (17. April 2009)

Mahlzeit. Ich bin beim Moped fahren. Drückt mir die Daumen. Saisonauftakt am Lausitzring. Übrigens gibt es auf DSF am 29.4. um 19.45 Uhr was davon zu sehen.
Stammtisch geht daher nicht. Bin im geiste dabei.
Racer Jörg


----------



## Bierklau (17. April 2009)

@ JT / full throttle & no chrash pls

Kann man das als livestream irgendwo anschauen?


----------



## kaltverformer (17. April 2009)

YES! Gibts! Auf idm.de gibts ab Samstag Livetiming. Guckst Du.
Der Test war gut.
Hier ist Wetter nicht gut. Regen ohne Ende. Ausstellung mache ich nicht im Bikepark. Zu viel Wasser und Matsch. Und unser Transporter hat weder Allrad noch Differenzialsperre. Schade. Werde evtl. das Reign X mal testen, aber nur wenn kein Wasser mehr von oben kommt.
So long
Racer Jörg


----------



## ringo14 (17. April 2009)

der utz is online!!! nach ca zwei jahren ich glaub ich spin. er hats geschaft.  des is ja der wahnsinn!!!


----------



## ringo14 (17. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. April 2009)

ich musste auch 2x hinschaun...
aber des mit baden im wilden bad hört sich gut an...
stefan utz, hast du a fahrzeug?


----------



## Stefan Utz (20. April 2009)

Könnte evtl. den Golf organisieren. Ist zwar voll bescheuert in Osternohe eine Jahreskarte zu kaufen und eine Woche später nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren aber wenn jemand mitkommt währ´s mir wurscht. Samstag Abend hin oder Sonntag früh?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. April 2009)

kommt noch wer mit? wer heute abend radeln will: Call (bisher ich und Big Al) achja bergab!

ps: ich ein neues Rad
-->http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2008/05/Naked-Vagina-Bike.jpg


----------



## Jayson213 (22. April 2009)

servus!

also ich werd mich am samstag nach osternohe tun und dort gepflegt ein paar runden drehen.  is sonst noch wer dann dabei?

als denn...


----------



## ringo14 (22. April 2009)

dann werd ich mal mei zeug am fr erledigen und am sa nach osternohe tun...


----------



## ringo14 (22. April 2009)

wegen fr stammtisch hab ich jetz nicht mehr geschrieben weil ich selbst ka zeit hab.


----------



## Golzman (23. April 2009)

Also Samstag bin ich dabei.. 

@Ringo: Noch Bedarf an dem Schaltwerk? Warst am Wochenende leider nicht auffindbar


----------



## ringo14 (23. April 2009)

was willst dafür?


----------



## Bierklau (24. April 2009)

Servus mates, wünsche Euch ein nettes weekend...nur mal so zur Anmerkung...Stammtisch am 07 oder 08. Mai und ich bin auch wieder dabei...nur mal so as Anregung...für die Giant Fans...anbei ein Bild vom 2010 ReignX...http://hagoromo.blogspot.com/2009/04/new-giant-reign-x-2010.html

dieses weekend Abschlußparty in Oslo...Wetter super...freu mich Euch Nasen wieder zu sehen...bring Euch auch ne Norwegische Freeridezeitung mit...in Oslo und Umgebung gibt es laut Zeitung drei Bikeparks...Oslo Skicenter, Kongsberg und Drammen...das wär doch mal einen Sommertrip wert?


----------



## Bierklau (24. April 2009)

biking in Scottland...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (24. April 2009)

@Bierklau: Netter Streifen, hab ihn erst gestern bei der Wahl zum besten "5 Minuten Video" gesehen. Krasser Typ.. so ein Flair an einem Baum  Find das Reign x schon sehr schick, nur schade das sich die Giant Familie damit immer ähnlicher wird und man sie kauum noch unterscheiden kann. Kann zwar die Firmenphilosophie verstehen, doch kann ein bischen mehr Individualität nicht schaden. Das 2010 Glory sieht ja auch aus wie das Reign... Mmh.

@Ringo: nnn Zwanni 

Ride on.


----------



## Jayson213 (24. April 2009)

servus.

hat der löhner heimlich trainiert und is den großen drop gesprungen  ?????
http://www.world-wide-wochenblatt.de/images/stories/Galerien/20080727-Osternohe/pages/IMG_8830.htm

als denn, bis morgen


----------



## dorfhansi_2 (24. April 2009)

Servus Leute, hat am 26.04., ab ca. 9.00 h, jemand Lust eine Freeride-Tour mitzufahren? Mittag beim Igelwirt, nachmittags im Bike-Park? Bei Interesse bitte am Handy anrufen und Bescheid geben.


----------



## ringo14 (24. April 2009)

bring mal mit das ding...ab wann seit ihr da? der fotograph war gut!!!

@kalle: bin ned dabei...kein passendes radl 
bis morgen in osternohe.


----------



## Ben-Der (24. April 2009)

Hallo, 

gibt es eigentlich vom Wochenende nen Zeitungsbericht oder der gleichen?

Also gemeint ist das Eröffnungswochenede mit der Demo Tour! 

Gruß Ben

Bis morgen......


----------



## Jayson213 (25. April 2009)

wir werden so ab 13:30 ca vor ort sein und mal die lage checkern


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. April 2009)

°°°O8OoO°°O8°  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<-- das sind Rauchzeichen für alle, die im "Tal der Ahnungslosen wohnen"* und soll heißen: 
"fahren wir jetzt morgen baden?"

*für alle die es nciht wissen: hirschbach wird im volksmund so genannt, da dort weder mobile telefonie noch dsl etc. verfügbar ist... kanal und fließend wasser haben die aber schon - für beides dient der durch die Ortschaft fließende bach... ;-)


----------



## Bierklau (27. April 2009)

falls Ihr es noch nicht wißt...Kollege Kaltverformer hat zweimal den ersten Platz abgeräumt...das kostet ´ne Runde am nächsten Stammtisch...hoffe die Tabelle sieht am Ende der Saison noch genauso aus...

http://www.teuchert.de/index.cgi?la...ow&c=3461&d=aktuell:::News: Motorrad&i=431&j=


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. April 2009)

glückwunsch Jörgi...

wann kommt der Norweger wieder?

also, am sonntag war ich mim atz in wildbad - ja was soll man sagen... für als anfänger war des schon teilweise echt krass, ich bin zwar größtenteils "schön flüssig" runtergekommen(naja fürn utz war wieder geburtstag und weihnachten) aber osternohe ist dagegen echt cross-country und auch ochsenkopf fand ich weitaus einfacher. aber die liftgeschichte dort ist kacke!!!
aber sonst tolle atmosphäre - zu mittag gabs ne lauwarme Meeresfrüchte-Familienpizza zusammen mit Falco Ruppert (ist das eine coole sau) for free!
und fotografiert wurden wir auch...










vom blitzer(stationär*g*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaltverformer (27. April 2009)

YES! Das war ein perfekter Einstand in die Saison. Und das mit riesen Problemen im Training. Wassertemperatur permanent über 110 Grad. Mein Team hat bis nachts um 2 Uhr geschraubr und ab Sonntag früh lief alles bestens. Übrigens! Am Mittwoch um 19.40 DSF einschalten! Gibt einen 30 Minuten Bericht vom Rennen. Donnerstag abend ab 18.00 Feierabendrunde? Sollten mal wieder in einer größeren Gruppe biken. Hab voll Bock. Die letzten Monate waren nicht leicht und etwas Ablenkung tut gut.
Racer Jörg


----------



## ringo14 (27. April 2009)

also ich werd morgen amnd biken...so um fünf bei mir. weil donnerstag kann ich ned
http://www.elj-kucha.de/
werd aber hof ich am fr in osternohe sein...


----------



## Jayson213 (27. April 2009)

osternohe...

tolle wurst, ich hab n nettes überbleibsel vom samstag dort mitbekommen.wurde von den kleinen fiesen teilen zerstochen und mußte jetzt wegen fetter allergischer reaktion zum doc.sone kacke...da geh ich nimmer hin...bis zum nächsten mal zumindest 

warum war der amir eigentlich nich am samstag schon da?  da hätte man ihm mal was zeigen können


----------



## ringo14 (27. April 2009)

hey jayson bist eigentlich am sa mal abgestiegen? is aber nix pasiert oder? und musst halt protektoren tragen da pasiert dir nix hatte beim buddeln auch rießige batzen.


----------



## Jayson213 (27. April 2009)

hab doch massig protektoren angehabt!weiß nich was es da immer zu meckern gibt 
abgestiegen bin ich...is aber nich sooo schlimm.was einen nich umbringt blabla...


----------



## Bierklau (28. April 2009)

Hi Mädels,

Wiking D ist ab Sonntag wieder da (sofern die Fähre nicht absäuft)...freu mich tierisch aufs biken..hab echt Entzug...

@ Finale / der Ron hat unserer Zimmer ein wenig umgebucht...wir haben jetzt  2 x 3er Zimmer und ein DoppelZ. hoffe das ist in Eurem Sinne...wird vielleicht nochmal billiger...hab übrigens am Sonntag mal ein paar Freeridern zugeschaut...Sprünge und Northshores gibt es selten, aber die Trails sind happig...die Felsen sind Basalt und verdammt glischtig...

@ Osternohe Opening / gibt ja kaum pics von Promis? Waren keine da? hab nur Kabani entdeckt...ach ja und den Ringo....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (28. April 2009)

@ Bierklau: Eröffnung war voriges WE, net dieses  Aber vom Kabbani hab ich paar Bildle geschossen, siehe Osternohe Thread ;] 
(oder hier:
http://dragdim.unreality.de/biken/kabbani.jpg
http://dragdim.unreality.de/biken/kabbani2.jpg )


----------



## nicerguy (28. April 2009)

Kaufen!


----------



## ringo14 (28. April 2009)

so dann kommst ja scha eher heim...


----------



## ringo14 (28. April 2009)

wer hat schon von xO triggern den schaltzug gewechselt? muss ich den ganz zerlegen oder bin ich wirklich zu blöd? mfg alex


----------



## ringo14 (28. April 2009)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Stefan Utz (29. April 2009)

Servus,
erstmal Glückwunsch für´n Jörg, geiler Einstand!
Donnerstag um halb sieben vorm Laden, wer ist dabei?

Übrigens; Bad Wildbad ist voll geil, schön flowig, nicht zu verblockt, geht nicht so aufs Material. Jeder der schon mal da war weiss was ich mein....


----------



## kaltverformer (29. April 2009)

Für den Sram X Schaltzugwechsel nur den flachen Deckel auf der Oberseite entfernen. Geht normalerweise mit der Hand, evtl. mit Spitzzange.
Bikeflüsterer Jörg


----------



## Golzman (29. April 2009)

Ja ja die Sram Trigger.. damit habe ich auch schon die ein oder andere Minute verbracht..  
@ Kaltverformer: hast du ne neue E-Mailadresse? Warte schon länger auf so zwei drei Antworten 

MfG Golzman


----------



## ringo14 (30. April 2009)

ja ja den flachen deckel auf der OBERSTEITE!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. April 2009)

morgen irgendwer im bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (30. April 2009)

Hey,

ich und meine Freundin fahren morgen früh bis Sonntag Abend nach Winterberg! Wir hätten noch 2 Plätze frei wenn bei jemandem Interesse besteht! Na Ringo


----------



## ringo14 (4. Mai 2009)

@ P3 Killa: hatten in kucha ein mehr oder weniger kleines fest...2 tage betrunken sein...
aber danke evtl das nächste mal. 

@ the rest: am we stammtisch?


----------



## Golzman (5. Mai 2009)

Ja hier.. ich  ...bin dabei. An welcher Örtlichkeit?

Die neue Freeride ist nett 

Ride on.          Golzman


----------



## Bierklau (5. Mai 2009)

wäre auch wieder dabei....

Donnerstag bei JT vorm Laden? Versuch es hinzubekommen...
Cheers
big D


----------



## Jayson213 (5. Mai 2009)

stammtisch: ich wäre wohl auch dabei 

radeln fällt leider erstmal bissl aus 
muß ich bis zum abwinken mag's lesen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Mai 2009)

mags lesen, die neue freeride??? aufklärung bitte...


----------



## ringo14 (5. Mai 2009)

also ich geb dann mal freitag in hersbruck an...für die laufer richtung ich würd fahren...ab lauf. lokalität wird noch bekannt gegeben...


----------



## ringo14 (5. Mai 2009)

wohin? vorschläge...


----------



## Jayson213 (5. Mai 2009)

türlich die freeride lesen...und die f***ing MRM
hoff die next wird besser.

lokalität: wo gibts viel und gut zu essen?kenn mich nich aus, weiß nur das es lecker steak bei euch gibt 
und ich bin für freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Mai 2009)

ích bin für samstags....
hab gmeint ob in den heften was besonderes drin is, oder nur wieder so rad-zeugs...


----------



## Jayson213 (5. Mai 2009)

na nee, in der "freeride" waren hauptsächlich bauanleitungen für gartenhäuschen und teichanlagen und in der "rider" waren diesmal viele gebrauchtwagen mit zubehör.ich hab mir gleich ne packung getriebesand knirsch 2000 (der gute blaue), blinkerwasser und auspuff-innenbeleuchtung bestellt!
  
was bitte soll sonst drin stehen???


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Mai 2009)

cooool muss ich gleich mal besorgen heute...


----------



## Golzman (6. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber es war doch die Rede vom Wochenende? Freitag würde bei mir wieder nicht gehen. Also bitte Samstag wenn möglich  Hoffe am Wochenende geht biketechnisch auch wieder was zusammen, denn Donnnerstag ist für mich ja auch passè  Also was geht?

Ride or die


----------



## nicerguy (6. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit also morgen wird literbiergetrunken und kilo gegessen, klar oder. gebiket wird wohl a, aber net zu stressig. die andere gschicht, boykottiert die freeride osternohe?


----------



## Jayson213 (6. Mai 2009)

morgen wird bier gertunken?klingt nich schlecht.wann?wo?
kann sein das ich morgen mal eins trinken muß 

wegen stammtischtermin.wäre natürlich für die nbg-ler sinnvoll zamm zu fahren.könnte mich evtl wohl oder übel auch für samstag einrichten...vlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (6. Mai 2009)

also dann samstag!!!


----------



## ringo14 (6. Mai 2009)

wollen wir wida steak essen? weil dann muss jörgi noch bescheid sagen...wer schreib des noch schnell in seinen e-mail verteiler? hab noch keinen eingerichtet..


----------



## ringo14 (6. Mai 2009)

und des im tucher biergarten is jetz heut oda wie?


----------



## Golzman (7. Mai 2009)

Cool, also Samstag Aber bitte nicht schon wieder Hersbruck.. wenigstens Lauf oder was.. gibt es da nicht was nettes?  

Da können die Nürnberger natürlich auch zusammen fahren 

Bis peter


----------



## Golzman (7. Mai 2009)

Apropos.. kleines Update 






[/URL][/IMG]

Ride on


----------



## Jayson213 (7. Mai 2009)

nett


----------



## Akira01 (8. Mai 2009)

hast du schön gemacht golzman . schöne grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Akira01 (8. Mai 2009)

@ jayson 213 wegen dem was wir letztens über skype hatten mit dem treffen der alten garde ich hab dann mal wieder konntakt zu polly . also man kann es ja mal angehn oder .
Der Herr Golz ist bestimmt mit dabei


----------



## Jayson213 (8. Mai 2009)

mit polly hab ich auch schon ausführlich drüber geredet.
golzman is auch mit am start.boche sicherlich auch.perry auf jeden.tasche auch, aber nur mit cam ohne selber zu biken.deckel bekommen wir auch hin.
die frage is ob man es bei nem spaßrennen beim SDC macht, oder nen bikepark aufsucht.
ich für meinen teil wollte gegen ende der rennsaison sowieso schauen das ich noch so evtl 2 rennen zum spaß mitfahren kann.im sdc, da will polly auch einsteigen als bald stuttgarter 

so denn


----------



## Akira01 (8. Mai 2009)

na gut ich denke bike park ist besser da kann dann jeder fahren oder zusammen weil z.b. ich bei nem dual rennen geht nicht bike zu schwer. du verstehst oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (8. Mai 2009)

Tacho.. 

also ich für meinen Teil wäre auch fürn Bikeparkbesuch, weil es einfach entspannter ist und man auch mehr zum eigentlichen fahren kommt. Und da sollte auch für jeden die passende Disziplin dabei sein 

Grüße an alle


----------



## Jayson213 (8. Mai 2009)

war gard mal am k4line gucken...
bissl was geht wieder 




dann eben bikepark.mir is alles recht was 2räder hat...ausser ein kaputtes auto


----------



## Akira01 (8. Mai 2009)

@ Jayson213 und Golzman 

dann müssen wir nur noch mal planen wann und wo und wer alles und mit der zeit von jedem einzelnen werden wir denk ich ein paar probleme bekommen wir gehen ja auch noch alle arbeiten .aber wenn wir das so auf juli august ansetzen haben wir ein bisschen zeit mit perry kann ich ja mal telefonieren die andern müsst ihr halt klären da habe ich nicht die ganzen konntakte


----------



## Jayson213 (8. Mai 2009)

man kann auch ganz einfach an alle ne email übern verteiler schicken, dann wissen alle das gleiche.und ich würde wenn dann gegen ende august oder gar im sepetember vorschlagen.
je mehr zeit is, desto eher kann man sich einplanen.
es spricht ja nix dagegen sich auch in kleinerer runde vorher schonmal wo zu treffen...


----------



## ringo14 (8. Mai 2009)

STAMMTISCH: am samstag in lauf! um 19:00Uhr! Entweder pizza oder melberzwinger wo es sehr lecker essen gibt. werd jetz noch mal tel und dann nochmal schreiben...bis gleich...


----------



## ringo14 (8. Mai 2009)

so morgen 19:00 Uhr melber zwinger lauf, www.zwinger-melber.de ...hab jetz für ca. 10 personen reserviert. wenns wetter gut is können wir auch raus...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Mai 2009)

tach, ich schaffs heute leider net. trotzdem viel spaß (achja, es kommen wahrscheinlich ein paar "neue") 
war heute wer im bikepark? wie wars(nässe)?


----------



## ringo14 (9. Mai 2009)

ich hof die neuen lesen des noch...stammtisch ist zum dirk verschoben. um 20:00 uhr


----------



## der boche (9. Mai 2009)

guck guck, wer jetzt hier!
wollt nur sagen ich werd mogen mal in osternohe radeln gehen. kommt noch jemand? hoffe das wetter hält?!!
@ golz'n & jay...was geht wegen der alten garde? hab da bisl den anschluss verpasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (10. Mai 2009)

@boche: erzähl ich dir bei nem bier 
komm denn heut wohl mal raus bissl zum knipsen und rumschauen...


----------



## Jayson213 (10. Mai 2009)

wie gestern angekündigt...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Mai 2009)

tour fahren heute?
osternohe is bestimmt schlammschlacht..


----------



## der boche (10. Mai 2009)

alter was das für bild?!!


----------



## More...wood (10. Mai 2009)

Hey! Bin einer von "den neuen" haben es leider nicht zum Stammtisch geschafft da Osternohe einen von uns ins Krankenhaus verfrachtet hat! War aber zum Glück nix schlimmes. Weiß jemand was von der Red Bull Party am Samstag Abend in Osternohe?

Greeetz

vom Fab


----------



## dragon-777 (10. Mai 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> wie gestern angekündigt...



Servus, 

dabei ist aber schon was kaputt gegangen, oder? Kann eine Boxxer echt soweit flexen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (11. Mai 2009)

das war auch schon mal angesprochen...


----------



## Jayson213 (12. Mai 2009)

@golzman & boche


----------



## Jayson213 (12. Mai 2009)

bin irgendwie in bilderlaune... 
noch was zum thema grillen beim biken etc... so gehts auch


----------



## der boche (12. Mai 2009)

hmmmm, wendelstein sieht ja lecker aus...könnte man sich mal wieder angucken...
maxxis wet scream bestellt, hoffe die sind bis zum wochenende noch da, ne maßnahme wär's schon bei dem wetter.....

ride or die!

peaZe


----------



## Golzman (13. Mai 2009)

Da haste war.. echt lecker. Nettes Bild auch auf eightinch.de  Hab gleich nochmal nach nem T-shirt gefragt 
Wer fährt zum Rennen zugucken und anfeuern?

Ride on


----------



## Tabibuschua (13. Mai 2009)

ich auf jeden Fall! allerdings brauch ich noch Kuhglocke oder Fußballhupe! :]


----------



## Bierklau (14. Mai 2009)

Vorankündigung / Bikeausflug am 23.05.2009
Racer Jörg schlägt vor am nächsten Samstag mal einen kleinen Ausflug in einen Bikepark zu machen...Vorschlag Silbersattel in Thüringen...bei halbwegs vernünftigem Wetter...Infos an mich oder JT...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Mai 2009)

ja.


----------



## ringo14 (14. Mai 2009)

bin heut amnd ned dabei...
@keinnamefrei: ja bin angemeldet. und bring mal mit das ding.

ja silbersattel wär auch mal wida lustig.


----------



## Aporider (14. Mai 2009)

sers leutz 
ich war ja aufm letzten stammtisch net anwesend.
wollt fragen ob sich was wegen dem tripp nach winterberg ergeben hat. 
wegen silbersattel naja diesen monat siehts sau schlecht aus. 
mfg Aporider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (14. Mai 2009)

ahja...jetzt hab ich grad geschnallt wer aporider ist! 

silbersattel hätte ich lust.muß aber noch was klären um definitv zusagen zu können.


----------



## Aporider (15. Mai 2009)

oh danke Jayson231
is ja net das es dir aufgefallen is.
nur leider hat nich das in sachen winterberg net weiter gebracht.
wie gesagt diesen monat siehts echt schlecht aus mit silbersattel.

mfg Aporider


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Mai 2009)

wg. winterberg hat sich noch nix festes ergeben.

wg silbersattel: ich bin dabei  
brauch nur jmd bei dem ich mitfahren kann.sogar nur hin.falls es über bamberg zurückgeht auch ein kleines stück mit zurück.

als denn... 4X fetzt


----------



## Jayson213 (17. Mai 2009)

ähm...nette neuigkeiten im slopestyle aus winterberg !  
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
wann fahren wir da nochmal hin?


----------



## More...wood (17. Mai 2009)

Hey waren noch nicht bei euch am Stammtisch aber würden auch gerne nächsten Samstag mit am Silbersattel fahren. Wann fahrt ihr den in der früh los? Dank Sprinter hätten auch noch Platz für Bikes aber leider nichtmehr für Leute.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Mai 2009)

ja, keine ahnung wie sieht des etz eigentlich aus, einigen würd´s sonntags besser passen...

familientag am samstag is eh einfacher mit kindern, da is net überall so viel los...


----------



## Bierklau (18. Mai 2009)

@ Samstags-Ausflug / Locationänderungen wurde von einigen gewünscht...Geiskopf wurde da genannt...bin ich auch dafür..Silbersattel oder GK mir ist es wurscht...von mir aus auch am Sonntag...bin flexibel...wäre vielleicht sogar besser, da Frauchen am Samstag Morgen beim Landkreislauf mitläuft...meldet Euch bei JT oder bei mir PM, sms was auch immer...vielleicht kann JT ja den Transporter nehmen...ich fahr dann noch...dann müßte es schon gehen...
Wir sollten uns nur bis Di auskaspern, sonst wird es wieder nix...
@ kein Name frei / Dienstag oder Mi mal Deinen hometrail rocken...kann mich dunkel an den Vorschlag erinnern...


----------



## Stefan Utz (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab am Sonntag Zeit. Wohin wir fahren ist mir Wurscht, können von mir aus auch in Osternohe biken. Kann ich bei irgendwem mitfahren?


----------



## Bierklau (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Mädels, aktuelle Umfrage Samstag Geißkopf dafür JT, big Al, Kalle, Ringo, Bierklau...Sonntag : Ghostboy & keinNamefrei...keine Meldung bisher von Jayson213 und Golzman sowie von den Neuen...Steff&Santacruzer kommen eh nicht mit...Ausreden beliebig...Von mir nochmal einen Glückwunsch an alle die beim Rennen teilgenommen haben und speziell für Utz, der der schnellste war ohne zu üben...;-))) die Semi Profis von eightinch..kriegen ein extra Lob...besonders die Mädels, Hut ab!!! Mein ich echt ernst...Rock & ride big D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (18. Mai 2009)

auch hier im Thread kurz: Bilder vom Rennen von mir zu finden hier:

http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/


----------



## More...wood (18. Mai 2009)

Also 2 - 3 neue und ich wären auch auf jedenfall dabei. Tag wäre egal da wir sowieso Samstag und Sonntag fahren gehen wollen. Und mir wäre auch der Ochsenkopf lieber, war zwar noch in keinen von beiden, habe aber mehr gutes vom Ochenskopf gehört  Greeetz Fab


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Mai 2009)

es war die rede vom geißkopf! nich ochsenkopf.
 dann is hier meine meldung: kann nix sagen da is höchstens bis 17uhr wohl zeit hätte.weiß noch nich ob sich da bei mir noch was ändert...würd mich aber schon a weng ärgern wenn mal was mit vielen geht und ich kann nich mit... *this sucks*

meld mir nochma


----------



## More...wood (18. Mai 2009)

sorry meine natürlich Geißkopf


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Mai 2009)

hab dann vllt. noch a special - wenn alles so hinhaut wie ich denke, und es gewünscht ist.

des wär dann a lockerer aber langer trail nach BM runter, den wir dann fahren, nachdem wir am abend nach ablegen der protectoren und der letzten bergfahrt von einem lockal(falls der zeit hat) gezeigt wird. und das bierchen halt dann in BM schlürfen...


----------



## Bierklau (18. Mai 2009)

unn nochemal...es läuft jetzt of den Geiskopf hinaus...Ochsenkopf ist für den ganzen Tag etwas langweilig...Geiskopf deshalb, weil wir gehört haben, daß angeblich viel gemacht wurde...also net lang schnacken, bike einpacken...Freitag bei JT Abends treffen und die Bikes abladen...einer von den Neuen hat doch was von einem Transporter geschrieben oder???...schickt mir halt mal eine PM mit Namen und mobile no. und ich nehm Euch in den SMS Verteiler mit auf...Meiner Meinung nach lohnt der O-Kopf gar nicht im Vergleich zum Silbersattel und GK...sry liebe Lettenbrüder, nicht gleich beleidigt sein...fahr auch gerne am O-Kopf...find die anderen aber abwechslungsreicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (18. Mai 2009)

hmm...bin am planen...kann sein das ich allein fahre.zumindest zurück.weil eigentlich will ich am abend in die entgegengesetzte richtung fahren... sprich ->dahin wo der silbersattel ist


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Mai 2009)

was vergessen: stimmen die öffnungszeiten auf der hp bis 16:30???dacht wir wären letztes jahr länger unterwegs gewesen...sollte es so sein.werd ich wohl da sein...


----------



## More...wood (18. Mai 2009)

Meine Nummer ist schon in der Adressenliste drin - Fabian Frank, oder? Fahre auf jedenfall am Samstag mitm Sprinter. Wenn ich noch Bikes mitnehmen soll schreibt mir und dann komme ich Freitag Abend beim JT vorbei, bin ja auch aus Hersbruck. Greetz Fab




Bierklau schrieb:


> unn nochemal...es läuft jetzt of den Geiskopf hinaus...Ochsenkopf ist für den ganzen Tag etwas langweilig...Geiskopf deshalb, weil wir gehört haben, daß angeblich viel gemacht wurde...also net lang schnacken, bike einpacken...Freitag bei JT Abends treffen und die Bikes abladen...einer von den Neuen hat doch was von einem Transporter geschrieben oder???...schickt mir halt mal eine PM mit Namen und mobile no. und ich nehm Euch in den SMS Verteiler mit auf...Meiner Meinung nach lohnt der O-Kopf gar nicht im Vergleich zum Silbersattel und GK...sry liebe Lettenbrüder, nicht gleich beleidigt sein...fahr auch gerne am O-Kopf...find die anderen aber abwechslungsreicher...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Mai 2009)

joa, äm samstag oder sonntag jetzt?

ich hock hinten rechts...

@bierklau und wens sonst noch interessiert: morgen hometrail?

hier nochmal für alle dies interessiert:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1429


----------



## Golzman (18. Mai 2009)

Also.. melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort .. Bin auf jeden dabei, egal wohin es geht. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir eigentlich auch Wurscht.. aber eine Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre schön (nicht zwingend) Grüße.

Ride on.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Mai 2009)

diese wochenende bin ich leider nicht am gk so wies aus guckt. 
grüsse vom nordic walker  super rennen am sonntag


----------



## Akira01 (18. Mai 2009)

@Golzman hallo herr golz wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich am wochenende aus dem schwarzwald zu euch stoße und eure truppe um 1 bike erweitern tu . aber dazu müsstest du mal mit dir reden lassen gruß der dörry wenn du mich noch kennst


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Mai 2009)

von mir aus auch samstag, in der hoffnung dass net so viel los ist...


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Mai 2009)

samstag wird wohl weniger los sein als sonntag...
also ich möchte auch dahin.wenn ein transporter da ist, kann der mein radel auf m weg zurück mitnehmen?weil ich nach liftende gleich weiter müßte...so kann i mir a bisserl zeit sparen...


----------



## Bierklau (19. Mai 2009)

sollte möglich sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (19. Mai 2009)

ich freu mir aufs heizen am samstag! 
denkt an die wichtigen sachen...gell


----------



## ringo14 (19. Mai 2009)

so ******* kann am sa doch ned mit...hätte jemand am fr zeit für ochsenkopf oder so?


----------



## ringo14 (19. Mai 2009)

des is ja gut der macht die sternchen automatisch


----------



## Golzman (19. Mai 2009)

Nettes Bild Jayson. Da müssen wir wohl so um die 60 km/h drauf gehabt haben, was?   und natürlich denk ich an den Helm und das immer genug Luft in den Reifen ist! 

Gehabt euch wohl...


----------



## Golzman (19. Mai 2009)

Update: 
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/359945]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Mai 2009)

ja, man! genau des fährt schon seit einiger zeit in meinen Kopf rum...
tollo man, da hat man 1x ne idee und da golz hat sie schon wieder realisiert...

gefällt mir echt sau gut fotofier doch mal mehrere ansichten...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Mai 2009)

noch was, was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns am freitag nach verladen ein paar teller chickenwings in da seeterasse(all you can eat) ins gsicht haun - so als stärkung für samstag?


----------



## Bierklau (20. Mai 2009)

Hi mates, hier mein Vorschlag...am Freitag Abend bei Jt vor dem Laden, so gegen 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr....dann verladen wir den Summs und diskutieren, wer mit wem fährt etc. ppppp...das mit den chickenwings wäre ein super Idee, all U can futter war schon immer was geiles...


----------



## Bierklau (20. Mai 2009)

Hersbrucker Zeitung aktuell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (20. Mai 2009)

es gibt sachen die dürfen einfach nich sein!!!
wer macht sowas und warum??? 
will es euch nich vorenthalten



is eine ebay-auktion gewesen...tststs


----------



## MX-Bubu (20. Mai 2009)

da gabs mal auf pro 7 nen tollen test mit nem tüv prüfer, der hat ne manitou auch sorum eingebaut und gemeint es wäre das aldi-bike besser gewesen!!!


----------



## Golzman (20. Mai 2009)

So vielleicht  ?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Mai 2009)

warte nur golz, ich krieg schon raus wo du wohnst...

sorry, -ich hab freitag abend danach doch keine zeit mehr...

wer ist jetzt alles dabei???

die hier sicher, oder?

jay
golz
jörgi(dei dad hat am sonntag gmeint wir kriegen a eis...)
dirk
die neuen(1x nicolai, 1x moorwud, noch einer?)
meine wenigkeit

was is mim nicerguy?


----------



## nicerguy (20. Mai 2009)

sorry muss wohl nach leogang zum training. da hamma wohl noch nen ritt offen!! viel spaß euch. und dran denken bierschaum macht auch schnell und gibt große titten.....


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Mai 2009)

schade eigentlich...
warum sind es letztendlich wohl leider immer nur so wenige die dann da sind?
wann werden mal alle dabei sein?ausser in osternohe, da geht öfter was zamm...
hoffentlich sind in winterberg dann ordentlich leute am start.
was jetzt aber nich heißen soll das es am GK langweilig wird, sind ja schon ein paar leut...

*i freu mi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (20. Mai 2009)

also ich weiß none sicher ob samstag geht. würd freitag am ochsenkopf fahren. hätte evtl nochjemand lust. wenn nochjemand dabei wär auch gern woanders hin...


----------



## Golzman (20. Mai 2009)

Für alle, die für Samstag wieder irgendwelche Ausreden haben  Sonntag Osternohe?!?

Ride or die


----------



## santacruzer71 (20. Mai 2009)

Hi,
gibts noch nen freien Platz zum GK?
Könnte in NM zusteigen.
Danke R. (die Nr.1)


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Mai 2009)

würd sonntag gern.aber naja...
aber hab dem boche schon empfohlen dazu zu stoßen...da sind es schonmal 3...
will auch


----------



## kaltverformer (20. Mai 2009)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibts noch nen freien Platz zum GK?
> Könnte in NM zusteigen.
> Danke R. (die Nr.1)



In meinem Sprinter wäre noch Platz für Bike und Equipment. Da der Rest mit PKW fährt, kann ich auch noch eine Person mitnehmen. Hab nur 3 Sitzplätze.
Mein Vorschlag als Treffpunkt wäre dann der Autohof direkt neben der Ausfahrt Neumarkt. Will nicht zu lange von der Autobahn runter. Abfahrt in Hersbruck ist für 7.30 geplant.
Racer Jörg


----------



## Akira01 (20. Mai 2009)

@ golzman ich bin dann wohl dabei freu mich schon total endlich mal wieder mit euch zu radeln bis freitag


----------



## santacruzer71 (20. Mai 2009)

kaltverformer schrieb:


> In meinem Sprinter wäre noch Platz für Bike und Equipment. Da der Rest mit PKW fährt, kann ich auch noch eine Person mitnehmen. Hab nur 3 Sitzplätze.
> Mein Vorschlag als Treffpunkt wäre dann der Autohof direkt neben der Ausfahrt Neumarkt. Will nicht zu lange von der Autobahn runter. Abfahrt in Hersbruck ist für 7.30 geplant.
> Racer Jörg



Das wäre super, dann müsste ich so gegen 8.00 am Autohof NM sein.
Brauch aber ne 100%ige Zusage, nicht das ich dann da steh und keiner hat Platz.


----------



## Akira01 (20. Mai 2009)

@ jay wieviel sind es denn insgesamt am samstag kann mir das mal einer sagen


----------



## kaltverformer (20. Mai 2009)

nicerguy schrieb:


> sorry muss wohl nach leogang zum training. da hamma wohl noch nen ritt offen!! viel spaß euch. und dran denken bierschaum macht auch schnell und gibt große titten.....



Der Alex hat schon wieder Schiss oder was? Nur weil ich in Oschersleben wieder 2 mal gewonnen habe. Ts ts. Ich seh schon, mir bleibt jetzt noch mehr Zeit zur Vorbereitung und dann aber Vollgas Rock´n Roll
Racer Jörg


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Mai 2009)

@akira: mit dir sind es bis jetzt definitiv 9!
is schon n lustig netter, größerer haufen.ich denk wir werden ordentlich auf unsere kosten kommen und bissl die strecke glatt bügeln 

@kaltverformer: das wußte ich noch nich mit den siegen.na dann mal dicken herzlichen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Mai 2009)

> @kaltverformer: das wußte ich noch nich mit den siegen.na dann mal dicken herzlichen!!!



deshalb doch des eis...

ab wann kann jetzt bierklau(da war doch noch was...)
kommen die "neuen" jetzt auch mit???


----------



## More...wood (21. Mai 2009)

Moing, sind natürlich auch dabei!! Sind 3 oder 4 Leute also hätte noch 1 oder 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Chicken Wings am Freitag würden sich auch gut anhören  Greetz Fab


----------



## santacruzer71 (21. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand nen 216mm Fox DHX Stahlfeder Dämpfer, denn er mir fürs WE ausleihen kann?
Oder verkauft.
Bei wem fahr ich jetzt mit?


----------



## Akira01 (21. Mai 2009)

kann mir einer sagen wie das wetter bei euch ist bei bei mir regnet es seit gestern nacht wie aus eimern


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. Mai 2009)

bewölkt...

wie war das am GK nochmal mitn lift? da muss man doch sattel einhängen!? funktioniert des mit I-BEAM (kein plan mehr wie des war)???


----------



## More...wood (21. Mai 2009)

Heute Osternohe!


----------



## Golzman (21. Mai 2009)

@keinNAMEfrei: Das geht natürlich auch mit i-beam Stütze. Allerdings ist es ungünstig wenn der Sattel zu weit nach hinten geneigt ist. Darauf mußt du achten, sonst funzt das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Mai 2009)

@akira: schaust du bei wetter.de und wetter.com und dann weißt es ziemlich gut.das eine is bissl optimistisch und das andere realistisch/bissl negativ.
für samstag is am gk gutes wetter angesagt...

in dem sinn...heut nich zu tief ins glas schauen


----------



## ringo14 (21. Mai 2009)

also ich fahr morgen am ok. will jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (21. Mai 2009)

@ wer ständig trainiert ist eine Streber...war gestern mit Utz ein wenig Playriden...haben uns ein wenig im H-bachtal gebatled...Status Utz : Schrammen und eine Kaffetasse im Rahmen verkeilt..kein Scheiß / Status big D : nen saftigen 8ter im Hinterrad...aber müßt scho gehen...;-)))


----------



## ringo14 (21. Mai 2009)

da kann euch auch keiner helfen...


----------



## ringo14 (21. Mai 2009)

des playriden solld ma hald denen überlasn dies köna. hat ma ja von manche scha auf bilder gsehn


----------



## dragon-777 (21. Mai 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ wer ständig trainiert ist eine Streber...war gestern mit Utz ein wenig Playriden...haben uns ein wenig im H-bachtal gebatled...Status Utz : Schrammen und eine Kaffetasse im Rahmen verkeilt..kein Scheiß / Status big D : nen saftigen 8ter im Hinterrad...aber müßt scho gehen...;-)))



Eine Kaffeetasse im Rahmen?? Bild bitte.


----------



## Aporider (21. Mai 2009)

sers leutz
also ich halt des we die stellung in O und naja wir werden sehen wer dan alles kommt.
hoff das ich dan nächsten monat mit nach winterberg kann.
hoff des vorhaben steht noch.

lass krachen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. Mai 2009)

Kaffetasse im rahmen...

...war da schiffer wieder unterwegs, ha?

@ringo, morsche wird´s resche gebe - ich wills dir net versaun, aber dir macht des ja eh nix aus!

ich bin morgen abend am geburtstag, kann also höchstwahrsch. net mit zum fressn,
falls es aber mehr werden, sollte morgen vormittag reserviert werden, um sicherzustelln dass genug wings da sind...

also dann, noch 2x schlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefschiffer (22. Mai 2009)

Diesmal bin ich unschuldig!




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Kaffetasse im rahmen...
> 
> ...war da schiffer wieder unterwegs, ha?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Mai 2009)

heute war ein scheener tag   

an die gestürzten natürlich gut besserung 
ansonsten is hier mal ein kleiner optischer beitrag...
@golzman: jetzt brauchst du mir im übrigen nich mehr ankommen mit "dafür bin ich zu alt!" 









in dem sinn...


----------



## Golzman (23. Mai 2009)

Ach Jay, auf dich ist immer Verlass  Danke fürs einstellen. Nette Bilder von nem netten Tag 

Ride on.


----------



## Bierklau (24. Mai 2009)

@ GK am weekend..war doch ein geiler Tag gestern, komm grad aus dem KKH is nix gebrochen, nur Prellungen an der Hüfte, Wirbelsäule und Steiß... Bike hat fast nix abgekriegt...kleiner Tipp an Fab wegen der gebrochenen Zehe, Ibuprofen und Herschi wirken Wunder...Pain is temporary, Glory is forever..rock and ride big D...ach ja und nochmal Respekt an SantaCruzer...sehr sauber die Doubles in der DH abgezockt...Du brauchst doch echt keinen Downhiller für den GK, oder?
PS II : hoffe Akira ist auch wieder online??? und gute Besserung an alle anderen Verletzten


----------



## Jayson213 (24. Mai 2009)

weils so schön war noch was aufs/für auge 









wie war heut osternohe? wäre ja auch gern bei dem wetter ne runde rollern gegangen...


----------



## kaltverformer (24. Mai 2009)

War heute früh mal locker 60 km Rennradfahren. Dann Mittagessen und dann ab nach Osternohe. War perfekt heute. Im Vergleich zu Geiskopf ist natürlich der relativ schnelle Lift mal erwähnenswert. In einer Stunde schaffst da wenigstens mal was weg. Die Warterei am GK hat scho a weng generft. Der große Drop ist seit heute als abgehakt zu werten. Der Kalle hat mich mal drübergezogen und schon war ich unten. War übrigens die ganze Zeit mit dem Kalle auf der Piste. War sehr spassig! Die DH Strecke ist gut ausgefahren, aber immer noch OK. Die Freeride auch, aber im Vergleich zu GK so weit OK. Das mit den leichten Blessuren am GK war natürlich nicht so der Brüller. OK, kann passieren. Ich denke, mit ein bisschen Trainingslager für Fahrtechnik könnte man vielleicht ein paar Blessuren vermeiden. Sollen wir mal was ins Auge fassen? Samstag Nachmittags mal ein paar Basis Übungen in Osternohe? Aber erst die Wunden ausheilen lassen.
Racer Jörg


----------



## Golzman (24. Mai 2009)

Ja war sehr nett heute. Boche und Dörry mit am Start zu haben ist echt schon ne geile Sache. Die etwas ausgefahrenen Strecken wurden durch das Hammerwetter und die gute Stimmung ausgeglichen. Habe leider keine Bilder geschossen, weil wir so gestoked vom fahren waren und irgendwie nicht dazu kamen. Der Dörry hat ordentlich das Haus gerockt und hat mit anschließendem Lob über den Park nicht gegeizt  Seit langem mal wieder ein sehr feines Wochenende, daß auf jeden möglichst bald wiederholt werden sollte. In diesem Sinne... Love, Peace, Freeride 

@Bierklau: Gute Besserung von hier aus

               MfG Golzman


----------



## santacruzer71 (24. Mai 2009)

WE wie immer schmerzfrei überstanden. 
So wünscht man sichs.....;-)
Danke Bierklau und gute besserung.


----------



## More...wood (25. Mai 2009)

So jetzt geht mein Internet auch endlich mal wieder. Danke Bierklau für den Ibu-Bier-Cocktail Tipp... aber nur Abends. Hab mir gestern früh eine Ibu reingezogen und bin gleich wieder eingepennt. Verdammtes Zeugs... jetzt nurnoch am Abends. Etz muss ich mir erstmal Schuhe kaufen gehen wo der Zeh reinpasst  
Aber war auf jedenfall ziemlich geil am Geißkopf! Danke für die zahlreichen Fahrtipps und danke Jörg für den direkten Biketransport zu mir, haben mich in der Notaufnahme mal wieder drei Stunden warten lassen. Und für weitere Fahrtechniktipps oder ein kleinen Training wäre ich sehr dankbar. Hab am Weekend mal wieder gemerkt das es noch einiges zu lernen gibts. Auf jedenfall denke ich das ich bis Winterberg wieder Fit sein werde... bis dahin nur heizen im Wald. Mit Bike vorrankommen funktioniert noch immer besser als zu Fuss oder mit dem Auto, zum Glück . 

Greeetz vom Fab

und gute Besserung @ Bierklau


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Mai 2009)

jo, da geb ich jörgi recht, das rauf-/ runterfahrverhältnis stimmt in osternohe auf jeden fall. und das "mit kalle fahrn" find ich auch sehr harmonisch nur bis auf das, dass er die dh ne halbe sekunde früher unten ist, dass bei ihm immer alles scho geh müsste u.s.w. CRAZY OLD MAN halt... 

an alle mit aua - gute besserung!

achso @ jörg+dirk
bei den bildern vom 2010er reign x steht aber auf der wippe 6.7 --> ca. 170mm!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (25. Mai 2009)

Da wenn man mal nicht dabei ist liegen alle im Krankenhaus.
An alle gute Besserung!
Geht am Donnerstag was mit Tour? Könnt um 1/2sieben beim Jörg sein. Fährt wer mit?


----------



## Bierklau (25. Mai 2009)

@ Tour am Donnerstag / kann ich in den Kinderanhänger???


----------



## Bierklau (25. Mai 2009)

@ utz / guckst Du...http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/188123


----------



## kaltverformer (25. Mai 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Tour am Donnerstag / kann ich in den Kinderanhänger???



Ich bin am Nürburgring ab Mittwoch Nacht. Donnerstag früh einmal um die Nordschleife mit MTB. Mußt nur jemanden finden, der dich zieht. Ich scheide schon mal aus. Vielleicht der Big Alex?


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Mai 2009)

servus. 

ich hätte zeit und muse mal wieder donnerstag die runde mit zu rollern.kann aber leider keinen im anhänger mitnehmen weil...ähm...keine kondition!?
aber muß ja mal wieder werden


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Mai 2009)

will am do auch mit...

für alle kranken:

da gibts nette vids http://www.goldsteinproductions.ca
hab erst das on the line 1 geguckt - aber sehr geil!


----------



## More...wood (25. Mai 2009)

Danke, jetzt bin ich noch deprimierter... aber schon allein der Trailer schaut ja ziemlich genial aus! Werd ihn mir heute Abend mal mit ner Ibu und nen Bierchen anschauen. Und hab heute nen Tipp mit ner Aluplatte im Schuh vom Jörg bekommen den werd ich dann mal in 2 Wochen ausprobieren und dann klappts vielleicht auch wieder mitm Bikepark


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Mai 2009)

jawoll,pack die springer ausm schrank aus!damit kannst ordentlich radeln 
hast auch zu fuß ordentlich grip im matsch und waldboden


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Mai 2009)

hmm...einen beitrag gepostet...2 sind erschienen... 
da schreib ich glatt was anderes in den 2. rein...

is osternohe am pfingstmontag offen?hätte frei und tät mich über ne runde radeln in heimischen gefilden freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (26. Mai 2009)

Jayson du bist mein Held!! Warum bin ich nicht selber drauf gekommen... Sicherheitsschuhe mit Stahlkappe und schon steht dem Biken und Rock im Park nichtsmehr im Weg... yeha


----------



## Akira01 (26. Mai 2009)

Also noch mal zum letzten wochenende ich danke auf jeden Fall mal dem Golzman dem Jayson und dem Boche es war super geil und freu mich auf das nächste mal 


Und an den rest des Bikeparks in Osternohe eine fetten respekt sehr gelungen euer Park werde ihn auf jeden fall weiter empfehlen bis zum nächsten mal in osternohe


----------



## ringo14 (26. Mai 2009)

hätt noch a paar alte stifel rumliegen...


----------



## ringo14 (26. Mai 2009)

also donnerstag um sechs beim jörg. halb sieben abfahrt!!!


----------



## nicerguy (26. Mai 2009)

so jungs jetzt hört das gejammer auf und wir tun mal so am we, mit oder ohne schuhe, dafür mit big d und seinem durst und meinem hunger. fahrtechnik kann ich auch a bisserl, runterkommen geht auch noch und durst hab ich auch immer. also wie wo was?


----------



## ringo14 (26. Mai 2009)

montag ochsenkopf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (27. Mai 2009)

Jo, Montag Ochenkopf!!!!!!!!!

Donnerstag bin ich auf Abend Geburtstag, wenn ich die Tour mitfahre wird es zu spät.
Fahr dann mit Bike zu Arbeit, dann passt das auch.


----------



## Stefan Utz (27. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand ein vernünftiges All Mountain Bike (so 130 - 150 mm Federweg) für so um die 1000-1200 Euro gebraucht zu verkaufen? Körpergröße gute 1,90.


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Mai 2009)

*betreff winterberg:*
jungs, was haltet ihr von dem we 4.-5.07. oder 11.-12.07?da hat man jetzt noch zeit bis hin das man sich einplanen kann.ich wäre dafür 
so ein netter stammtischausflug wie letztes jahr nach leogang war doch echt sehr nett!


----------



## More...wood (27. Mai 2009)

Perfekt, da darf ich "offiziell" wieder den Gips abnehmen. Wäre dabei


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Mai 2009)

@utz: ghost fr - du kennst es...

@ jay: 2 weeks later...(hab ab 11. 6 prüfungen und die woche drauf noch 2!)


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Mai 2009)

@ no-name: habe auch Prfg..ich seh es als effiziente Lernpause um den Kopf frei zu bekommen, und um nicht im Lernsumpf zu versickern.Habe vom 30.6 bis 2.07. Prfg und dann am 20.07 wieder. Trotzdem will ich radeln.Man lebt schließlich nur einmal und da muß man PRIORITÄTEN setzen...ich hab meine  


*fliegste' quer, siehste' mehr!"


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Mai 2009)

ich schreib halt z.B. von 11. -16. jeden tag eine und an einen tag 2. zudem sind diese prüfungen nicht mit denen einer ausbildung (muss man halt anwesend sein und iwas reinschreiben - bei meiner zumindest) zu vergleichen!
mal osternohe - ja! aber 2 Tage nöb.


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Mai 2009)

naja, das meine ausbildung jetzt kinderkram is kann ich nicht sagen...zumal es ja abschlußpfrg sind.aber das steht jetzt nich zur debatte...

es war halt mal ein terminlicher vorschlag meiner seite wo es passen würde.ansonsten hat sich bis jetzt schließlich noch keiner richtig gerührt.wir werden sehen was bei rum kommt...ich weiß aber was ich da dann machen werde


----------



## Bierklau (28. Mai 2009)

@ Ausflüge....habe gestern mal mit unserem Schwitzer telefoniert...er wohnt jetzt in Thun...da ist es nicht weit nach Verbier...da würde ich auch gerne mal fahren...wir können ja auf der Rückfahrt mal in Thun stoppen, ist dann kein so gr0ßer Umweg
@Finale...denke so langsam sollten wir uns mal um einen Bus für die Bikes und Klamotten kümmern, sonst fahren wir mit sehr vielen Autos da runter...irgendwelche Vorschläge???
@Alpines Biken...big Al hat mal vorgeschlagen im Ötztal zu fahren...so ein mit dem Lifthoch Sinlge Trail play riden in den Alpen...da hätte ich auch echt mal Bock drauf...er war am Weekend auf dem Wildkogel Trial und war schier begeistert...PS der Trail heißt auch Rob J supertrail wurde in einer der letzten Bike mal vorgestellt...Sers´n big D


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Mai 2009)

@Alpines Biken goil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (28. Mai 2009)

@ AM Bike / ein neuer Stammtischler trennt sich bereits wieder von seinem Reign X1...ist ein 2009er grau, mit Fox Stahlfederelementen...alles orginal mit Shimano DX Pedalen...falls einer Interesse hat, steht bei JT im Laden...Größe M nur 4x Osternohe...Preis VB 2 KEuro (hab ich mir sagen lassen)...


----------



## Bierklau (28. Mai 2009)

http://wildkogel-events.at/cms/upload/SOMMER_bike_paradies/revier_guide.pdf

hier die Infos für den Wildkogel...ich will da mal hin...

Sersn big D


----------



## Golzman (28. Mai 2009)

Also an mir soll es nicht scheitern!! Mir sind beide Termine für Winterbergrecht. Arbeite auch an einer Lösung für ein Finale Shuttle. Ist aber noch nicht spruchreif. Es wäre trotzdem kein Fehler weiterhin über Alternativen nachzudenken.


----------



## Bierklau (28. Mai 2009)

@ Protektoren...war gestern nochmal im KKH zur Nachuntersuchung, der Doc meinte das ich ziemliches Glück hatte und mich der Rückenprotektor wohl vor Schlimmeren bewahrt hat...will ja jetzt nicht den Langweiler raushängen lassen und die meißten fallen wahrscheinlich auch geschmeidiger als die Freeride-Opas, aber schaden tut so ein Safetyjacket auch nicht...denkt mal drüber nach...im T-shirt hätte ich gute Chancen auf den Rolli gehabt, das hat der Gute ernst gemeint, denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Mai 2009)

da hast auf jeden fall recht, problem ist halt aber auch dass es bei der ganz normalen tour wie heute abend(weiß noch nicht, ob ichs schaff) mal schnell was schief gehen kann... aber daran denken wir an dieser stelle mal nicht

@kogel- sehr toll. an sowas denk ich, wenn ich i-wann mal mei ghost durch a reign+lyric ersetzn will...


----------



## Tabibuschua (28. Mai 2009)

@ Bierklau: gute Besserung ! Jau, ich würde auch NIE WIEDER, egal wie luschig oder langsam ich fahre, ohne Jacket bzw. Rückenprotektor los. Mir hat`s ja auch die Rippen angeknackst als es mich bei langsamer Fahrt mim Rücken aufn Waldboden gezimmert hat. Sowas kann blöd ausgehen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Mai 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1876

noch mal ein andenken von samstag...


----------



## Jayson213 (28. Mai 2009)

an alle weicheier da draußen! 
nass, kalt, wind, matsch...aber spaß hatten wir trotzdem!


----------



## Stefan Utz (29. Mai 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> an alle weicheier da draußen!
> nass, kalt, wind, matsch...aber spaß hatten wir trotzdem!




Ich auch!
Hab mich nur auf dem Weg zum Geburtstag im Wald verfahren und bin 
anschließend auf die Fresse geflogen, aber sonst wars geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (30. Mai 2009)

@ NEWS IN BRIEF...
Herzliche Einladung an alle Stammtischler zum Bikepark Osternohe Helferfest...
Werner hat heute Morgen angerufen, am 20.Juno findet nach dem Liftbetrieb ein Helferfest für alle Bikeparkpark-Supporter statt...BBQ & Beer...mit anschließendem Sonnenwendfeuer...


----------



## Bierklau (30. Mai 2009)

@ NEWS IN BRIEF II...
Werner will demnächst die Familienabfahrt erneuern & nach Möglichkeit verbessern...schaut Euch den Streckenverlauf im unteren Bereich in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen mal an und macht Euch Gedanken dazu...Werner will möglichst viele Ideen sammeln...wäre super, wenn zahlreiche Leute zum Helfen kommen würden...


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Mai 2009)

mahlzeit!

ich will montag mal raus nach osternohe...die neuen skills testen  (gell golzman  )

ansonsten denk ich schon das ich mich überreden lassen kann zu bbq und bier bei schönen wetter! 
denk auch das ich mal ne helfende hand abgeben kann wenn renovierungsarbeiten bzw neuerungen anstehen.man kann ja über alles reden.

OT: schmausenbuck is doch echt mal zur abwechslung ne kleine reise wert!hat heut viel spaß gemacht, auch wenn es wieder nur ein kleiner trupp an leuten war...

als denn...

*fliegste quer, siehtste mehr!*


----------



## Golzman (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, doch.. war eigentlich ganz nett am Buck. Schade das es nicht mehr Leute waren. Osternohe wird natürlich im Hinterkopf behalten, zwecks bauen, feiern und natürlich riden!! Aber was ich hier ein wenig vermisse sind die Zusagen und Vorfreudebekundungen zum Thema Stammtischausflug nach Winterberg am 11.-12.07.2009  Da geht doch schon was zusammen, oder? Ich mag den Park nämlich so ein bißchen  und freu mich schon drauf. Alsdenn..bis vielleicht morgen.

MfG Golzman    Ride on


----------



## ringo14 (31. Mai 2009)

1. BBQ in osternohe kann ich leider ned das ich um diese uhrzeit wenn ihr grillt den ersten cocktail in thailand am strand trinken werde!!!!!!!!!!!!
2. Winterberg kann ich leider auch ned da wir da Kirwa hom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3. Bauarbeiten osternohe-wie schauts aus wenn ma die kurven evtl aus holz machen? aber da wird wida des problem mit nässse sein. 
4. will morgen noch jemand mit am bullhead mountain?


----------



## Stefan Utz (3. Juni 2009)

Wer kommt Do. alles zum JÃ¶rg biken?

Winterberg kann ich zu 90% mitfahren, sag allerdings erst zu wenn ich es sicher weiÃ.
Kurzfristige Absagen sind immer so bescheuert...

Brauch unbedingt ne DH Gabel bis max. 500â¬, kann auch ne gute gebauchte sein. Am besten eine Boxxer. WeiÃ irgendwer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaltverformer (3. Juni 2009)

Kann zum 12.7. noch nichts genaues sagen. Hab da evtl einen anderen Termin.
Donnerstag biken bin ich natürlich dabei. Danach evtl. ne Pizza reinschaufeln?
Heute abend 19.45 DSF gucken. Jörgi´s Siegesfahrt!
Am kommenden Weekend werde ich mal wieder am Schloßberg Freeriden. Der große Drop klappt ja nun. Nur am Style muß ich noch arbeiten. 
So denn
Racer Jörg


----------



## Jayson213 (3. Juni 2009)

servus.

donnerstag bin ich nich dabei. ;(
will aber freitag ne runde nach o-no wenns alles passt.muß am we mal wieder malochen und da werd ich meinen freien nachmittag am freitag nutzen...

so what?...


----------



## nicerguy (3. Juni 2009)

Änderung des BBQ Termins Osternohe: 27.6.09 da am 20.06 Pommelsbrunn ist.


----------



## kaltverformer (4. Juni 2009)

Erinnerung: Heute abend biken. Treffpunkt vorm Laden ab 18.00 Uhr
Wer kommt? Wetter ist heute noch mal gut und danach ne Pizza reinschaufeln?

Racer Jörg


----------



## Jayson213 (4. Juni 2009)

morgen jemand lust und zeit zum radeln?
o-no?buck? whatever?...
hab ab mittag zeit


----------



## Jayson213 (5. Juni 2009)

war heut sehr geil! 
schön leer, schön wetter, schön...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbYiL_fSGdA"]YouTube - Bikepark Osternohe[/ame]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Juni 2009)

geil alter, geil!

das stück "fourcrossstrecke" kommt im vid sau geil rüber...

mehr, mehr...

achja, guter fahrer - wer war das nochmal??? *g*


----------



## santacruzer71 (6. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön gemachtes Video.Daumen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Juni 2009)

wie wars jetzt am oko???

verschieben wir donnerstag?


----------



## der boche (8. Juni 2009)

mmmhhh, sehr schönes video...glei ma 5*, echt chick....

@ jay schreib ma sms oda so wenn du wieder rollen gehst, guck hier irgendwie so selten rein...

peaZe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (8. Juni 2009)

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/results-de/rdc-07-06-2009-klassement-ochsenkopf/

was hat er den da gemacht??? hat da jemand kann bock mehr gehabt?


----------



## Stefan Utz (9. Juni 2009)

Ist am Feiertag wer in Osternohe?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Juni 2009)

vermisse da einige, die mitfahrn wollten...





> hat da jemand kann bock mehr gehabt?


----------



## nicerguy (9. Juni 2009)

Lest mal den Artikel von Ixs auf deren Seite, da wirts schön erklärt. Ich hatte keine Klamotten mehr, kein Bier, keine Lust und die anderen sollten auch mal ne Chance kriegen. Dauerregen ist nigs mehr für mich, da mach ich lieber Moderator. War ja alles ganz lustig aber eben nur lustig und nicht witzig......


----------



## Jayson213 (9. Juni 2009)

@nicerguy: das kommt ja auch ma dekadent wenn man als führender das rad gegen mikro tauscht  ich finds abgefahren


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Juni 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> vermisse da einige, die mitfahrn wollten...



meinte eigentlich ringo + utz


----------



## ringo14 (9. Juni 2009)

mich hats letzte woche ziemlich zerlegt und nur um zu fahren tabletten zu fressen hatte ich kein bock. und utz wolte ned alleine fahren...gut...


----------



## ringo14 (9. Juni 2009)

am donnerstag beim jörg??? a bisl eher villeichd?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Juni 2009)

aso... wo hats dich denn gstanglt?

hab do kei zeit, bin grad gfahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (11. Juni 2009)

@keinnamefrei: am oko

@nicerguy: wollt ja nur nen günstgen  rahmen haben kostet ürigens so um 1800...


----------



## der boche (12. Juni 2009)

fährt sonntag jemand nach osternohe?


----------



## Golzman (12. Juni 2009)

Ähh.. ich


----------



## ringo14 (12. Juni 2009)

also war heut mal bei ner autovermietung. die hätten sonen rießen sprinter. kostet aber 796,5 wenn wir auf ne firma laufen lassen können...is halt schon viel.


----------



## der boche (13. Juni 2009)

hm, sehr schön! dann sehen wir uns da!!!


----------



## Akira01 (13. Juni 2009)

@ golzman und boche wenn ihr morgen hundert pro im park seit komm ich auch ihr könnt euch ja noch mal bei mir melden per handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (14. Juni 2009)

hab des ding mal rausgesucht...http://mbks2.mercedes-benz.com/VanK...atasheet/90673513xxxxxxxxm0c2z042d003xxxx.pdf


----------



## Bierklau (15. Juni 2009)

Hi mates,

big D is back on bike...gestern erster Einsatz in Högen auf dem Haasi Trail...sehr fein, hast Du feeeeeiiiiinnnnn gemacht...
Am Donnerstag play riden bei JT vorm Laden...
Schaut Euch mal meine PM wegen dem Transporter an...wir quatschen am Do...
Rock and ride


----------



## Akira01 (15. Juni 2009)

so habe fertig war gestern ein schöner tag danke  und hier noch ein paar sekunden musik und bewekte bilder [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfrkhWGdapw"]YouTube - Osternohe Bikepark[/ame]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Juni 2009)

den ben sieht man auch mal wieder


----------



## Ben-Der (16. Juni 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> den ben sieht man auch mal wieder


 


Du bist scho so einer! 
Du bist ja nie da wenn ich da bin! 

Hab schon das gefühl das ich oft da bin in letzter zeit.

Gruß Ben


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Juni 2009)

stimmt, aber ich net. wird scho wieder...


----------



## ringo14 (16. Juni 2009)

bei der autovermietung in lauf ist der sprinter schon ausgebucht...was hält der rest jetz eigentlich davon...?


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Juni 2009)

ich hab mich schon für den sprinter ausgesprochen!
lustiger is auf jeden fall als pkw...günstiger kann man diskutieren... 

wegen donnerstag: werde diesmal denk ich mal wieder dabei sein! 
also nix zu anstrengendes vorüberlegen...


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Juni 2009)

achja...  
und am we würd ich gern mal ne runde osternohe rollern!
noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Golzman (16. Juni 2009)

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, aber ich bin nicht so überzeugt von der Idee... mmh.. kann aber zur Zeit auch keine Alternative anbieten  

@Akira: nettes Video 

Ride or die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (16. Juni 2009)

Oh.. grad erst gesehen... ich.. ähh..  hätt schon Lust.


----------



## Jayson213 (16. Juni 2009)

habe mich auch für den sprinter ausgesprochen da leider bis dato keine alternativen aufm tisch liegen und es recht leichtsinnig wäre bis zum letzten pups zu warten...
hätte auch nix gegen anderweitig zu fahren...hauptsache in finale sein und den guide mit der klingel nerven


----------



## stefschiffer (17. Juni 2009)

Achtung:

Helferessen wurde vom 27.06.09 auf 11.07.09 verschoben!


----------



## ringo14 (18. Juni 2009)

also ich hob dau kirwa und da rest wollte soweit ich weiß nach winterberg...


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Juni 2009)

...immer nur verschieben... 

ich werd denk ich wenn alles gut läuft da nach winterberg fahren...das steht schon länger da


----------



## der boche (18. Juni 2009)

morgähn....
am wochenende wollt ich auch wieder nach osternohe...weis nur noch nicht ob samstag oder sonntag, würd spontan aber auf sonntag tippen. wie sieht's bei euch aus...?
winterberg sieht bei mir schlecht aus, bin zu dem termin (11.-12.7.) leider noch im urlaub in good old east-germany.  fall's es änderungen gibt lasst es mich wissen...

bei meinem myspace gibt's übrigens paar bilder vom letzten sonntag in osternohe...www.myspace.com/der_boche


----------



## Ben-Der (18. Juni 2009)

Moing, 

also ich bin (sollte es das Wetter zulassen) auch wieder in O-Nohe! 
A weng blödsinn machen...... 
schätze fast das es Samstag nachmttag bis Sonntag abend wird! 
Samstag abend grillen usw....
Wennst Wetter besch***** ist, erschieße ich den WetterFrosch.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Akira01 (18. Juni 2009)

wenn es bei mir klappt komm ich auch nach winterberg zum rollenwann reist ihr denn dan an freitag abend oder schon Fr. früh gruß ihr Atzen


----------



## Ben-Der (18. Juni 2009)

Hmm, 

etz komm ich halt echt ins grübeln, 
weil in Wiberg war ich noch net! 
Und mit ein paar schnellen Dudes macht des bestimmt doppelt spaß! 
Wennst Wetter passt (so einigermassen) wäre ich auch dabei! 

Da ich ja an die Umwelt denke und Bus fahre, hätte ich auch platz für mitfahrer! 
Hab ja sechs Sitzplätze und nen Fahrradträger für 3 große Räder.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (18. Juni 2009)

HAAALLOOOOOO ben-der!
 ich bin für ne mitfahrgelegenheit genau der richtige 
da müßen wir drüber reden...so durch die leute geteilt wirds ja fast billig.
dann überleg es dir gut mit winterberg.es ist nich umsonst der bestgewählte park...


----------



## Ben-Der (18. Juni 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> HAAALLOOOOOO ben-der!
> ich bin für ne mitfahrgelegenheit genau der richtige
> da müßen wir drüber reden...so durch die leute geteilt wirds ja fast billig.
> dann überleg es dir gut mit winterberg.es ist nich umsonst der bestgewählte park...


 
Sehen wir uns des Wochenende?

Gruß


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Juni 2009)

ich habe vor in o-no rum zu rollern...
und da wo es gaygrilltes gibt werd ich denk ich mal auch nich weit weg sein


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Juni 2009)

@ben
war da in bezug auf bikepark nicht mal die rede von o-a-gau!?


----------



## Ben-Der (18. Juni 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> @ben
> war da in bezug auf bikepark nicht mal die rede von o-a-gau!?


 

Des wochenede gibt der mario am sonntag so a schwules fahrtechnik Training
Ich will aber da dann schön schredden! Also a ander mal quasi! 
Oder bring ich grad was durcheinander und wir haben am 11. 12.07 davon gesprochen?

Äh, da ich gerade stehe kann ich nicht auf der Leitung sitzen!!!

Bahnhof......

Gruß


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Juni 2009)

@ben-der:...nix da...wir reden mal am we scheen über winterberg und da gibts nix anderes...
wollten andere nich lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der boche (19. Juni 2009)

moin...also ich bin sonntag in osternohe am start, so gegen mittag.
die cam pack ich natürlich auch wieder ein, vielleicht haben wir da dieses mal lust bewegte bilder einzufangen


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Juni 2009)

ich will samstag!
da scheinen alle wetterprognosen doch recht nett zu sein im gegensatz zu sonntag.weil auf matsche hab ich dann doch keine lust...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Juni 2009)

nee, ich meinte nur irgendwann in den nächsten monaten mal (ich hab in nächster zeit eh kei zeit/Rad) - wollt halt nur das thema mal in raum werfen bzw. auch mitreden 
und falls der bikepark wirklich nächstes jahr nimmer existieren soll wär das doch schade nie dort gewsen zu sein...


----------



## Ben-Der (19. Juni 2009)

der boche schrieb:


> moin...also ich bin sonntag in osternohe am start, so gegen mittag.
> die cam pack ich natürlich auch wieder ein, vielleicht haben wir da dieses mal lust bewegte bilder einzufangen


 

Hmm, lass uns alle nackt um nen Baum tanzen und singen, vielleicht ist das Wetter dann an beiden Tagen schön! 

Du Boche, kannst du irgendwie die Bilder mitbringen? Akira´s und mein PC laufen seit gestern abend, aber iwie hat die Datenübertragung (Skype) net so ganz hin! 
Würd dann einfach meinen PC mitnehmen und die Sachen direkt draufziehen.
Also nur wenn es keine Umstände macht! 

Oleg, in Regensburg is heute so a sch**** Promi Biathlon.
Werde da in Hautengen Radhosen auftauchen! Das beste ist aber, ich hab noch nie geschossen...... 
Aber auf den Vorschlag hin, einfach alle Strafrunden zu fahren ist niemand eingegangen! ****Zefix*****
Ich brech jetzt schon ab wenn ich daran denke!
Werd mal a paar Fotos fürs Familienalbum machen....

@ No Name.... Werden wir das schaffen, Jo wir schaffen das.... Also Radfahren in Ogau. Ich möcht halt mit dem Mario starten, der kennt den Park doch ganz gut, dann können wir die lila schwulen Räder a weng fliegen lassen. Ja, dein Glory darf auch mit......


Mit dem Jay werde ich dann mal bei nem Steak (bei schönem Wetter)
W-Berg besprechen. Hab beschlossen das ich da hin will. Ohne wenn und aber. Mit Bus und viel spaß.......

Was weiteres sinnloses fällt mir grad net ein! 

Also dann, tanzen..... nackt.......

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Golzman (19. Juni 2009)

@Ben: Also zum Thema Winterberg...  sorry, kann mir da das Vorfreudegrinsen nicht verkneifen  kann ich nur sagen, dass der Park auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert ist!! Laß uns da gemeinsam hindüsen und richtig Spaß haben, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Natürlich nur wenn noch ein Plätzchen in deinem Bus frei ist  ?

@the others: Werd wahrscheinlich Samstag nach Osternohe fahren, weil das Wetter doch schöner angesagt ist und sich auch mehr Leute angesagt haben. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was und alles kommt ganz anders (Regentanz)

P.S. Wer kommt noch???


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Juni 2009)

ich   Samstag
weil sonntag schlechteres wetter


----------



## santacruzer71 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich sowieso


----------



## der boche (20. Juni 2009)

ey , von wegen, sonntag wird top wetter, werd schon sehen 
ich pack die pic's ma auf'n stick und bring's mit!


----------



## Akira01 (20. Juni 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei fÃ¼r die die mich kennen bin grad am stÃ¶bern wegen Whistler also man kann schon recht gÃ¼nstig da rÃ¼ber kommen so ab 400â¬ fÃ¼r flug hin und rÃ¼ck .
unterkÃ¼nfte bekommt man auch recht gÃ¼nstig somit 70 canadischen scheinen ca. 40â¬ mann sollte doch mal irgend wann mal dieses planen weil da will ja jeder mal hin aber man brauch zeit zum planen . war nur mal so . ;-)


----------



## der boche (21. Juni 2009)

ähhhblllääggghhh, bier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (21. Juni 2009)

Servus,
ich bin  jedenfalls die nächsten zwei Wochen außer Gefächt.
Schwellung im Zahnfleisch, Weisheitszähne raus, Antibiotikum, kein Sport, kein Bier, 
u.s.w.
Voll Beschissen!!!!
Wenn ich wieder fit bin, Stammtisch bei mir im Gartenhaus und zuvor Osternohe? Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Juni 2009)

@utz: na da biste ja pünktlich für winterberg wieder fit  

achja.bin auch grad dran das der popel mitkommt mim akira!  doppel


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Juni 2009)

hat das nackt tanzen doch was gebracht...der wettergott scheint uns zu mögen 







http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/392882]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## nicerguy (22. Juni 2009)

Schön solche Luftsprünge, davon wirds bald noch mehr geben, hab ich zumindestens gehört. Wohl noch mal 4 Dirtramps auf der unteren wiese zum austoben!!!!!!!


----------



## teatimetom (22. Juni 2009)

fein fein .. ähm ... ich hatte gestern kontakt mit dem tom - bach , aber da fahr ich nimmer durch.... holpert auch so sehr  

p.s.: an die programmierer der aightinchraicing homepage:
cooles plugin das tiltview


----------



## Bierklau (22. Juni 2009)

Servus mates,

nochmal einen Gruß von Werner Raum...er ist gewillt den Helfergrill/Freibierabend am 11.07.2009 beginn 18.00 CET an der Liftstation durchzuziehen...ähhmm. Er meinte es wäre ganz nett, wenn wir ihm durchgeben, wer kommt...


----------



## Bierklau (22. Juni 2009)

@ weekend / Bierklau geht wieder biken

Servus nochmal, hab das kommende Weekend komplett family free...hätte voll Bock mal nach Spicak oder O-Gau zu fahren...Wer kommt mit..Utz/krank, Löhner/Urlaub, JT/verletzt, Big Al/racing tja das wirds ja langsam eng oder?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Juni 2009)

@Bierklau: dass du die immer zur falschen zeit wegschickst... ich bind rat äh radlos...
menno grad da wo ich scho immer mal hinwollte...

was hat jörgi gmacht? - schlimmer?



nicerguy schrieb:


> Schön solche Luftsprünge...



die können doch das nur weil die rampen von dir sind...


----------



## santacruzer71 (22. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei. Hast n Plätzchen frei für mich?
Spicak ist echt ne Reise wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Juni 2009)

und der komische rainer hat immer zeit rad gesundheit und keine familie das ist soooo gemein....


----------



## Jayson213 (22. Juni 2009)

servus.
bin nicht dabei!
muß andere sachen machen die grad wichtig sind 
werd wenn dann einen nachmittag an buck fahren oder nach osternohe...kommt spontan auf wetter und lust an.

als denn...


----------



## Stefan Utz (22. Juni 2009)

Wie ist das jetzt mit den Rock Shox Federn?
Welche Farbe für welches Fahrergewicht, welche ist standard drin?
Hat wer einen Vorbau für Direktmontage übrig?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Juni 2009)

hast du ne neue gabel?

gelb ist glaub ich weich oder so...


----------



## More...wood (22. Juni 2009)

So in 2 Wochen darf ich auch wieder aufs Bike also meld ich mich gleich mal zu Wort wegen Winterberg!
Wer fährt den jetzt alles mit? Und wie wollen wir das mit der Fahrzeugaufteilung machen? 
Schlafen am Zeltplatz? Oder überhaupt? In Winterberg´s Bars kann man es ganz gut krachen lasse xD
Da ich mit nem Sprinter fahre hätte ich noch haufen Platz für Bikes. Für Personen weiß ich noch nicht, da ich noch nicht sicher weiß wer von meinen Bekannten mitfahren will.

Greeetz


----------



## santacruzer71 (22. Juni 2009)

Jetzt hat der Utz ne Boxxer, Oder was?
Hab eine weiche Feder übrig. Aber du brauchst schon die Harte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (22. Juni 2009)

Winterberg: Golzman, Jay, Ben-Der, evtl akira? evtl popel. utz hat sich noch nich genauer geäußert.dirk auch nich, jörg auch nich.
ben-der wollt mit bus fahren in dem golzman, jay und ben-der fahren.
pennen dort aufm park/zeltplatz weil wetter is ja eh geilomat


----------



## Stefan Utz (22. Juni 2009)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Utz ne Boxxer, Oder was?
> Hab eine weiche Feder übrig. Aber du brauchst schon die Harte


 
Hab ne Boxxer mit der Standardfeder drin. Dabei ist noch eine blaue und eine gelbe. Wie war das mit den Farben nochmal ?


----------



## Stefan Utz (22. Juni 2009)

Achja, Winterberg.
Höchstwahrscheinlich kann ich mit!! Muß!!!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (22. Juni 2009)

ausgayzeichnet!!! guter mann  wird ja ne lustige truppe 

die anderen können sich ruhig auch noch zum thema melden...


----------



## santacruzer71 (22. Juni 2009)

Utz,
Blau sollte die Harte sei. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Juni 2009)

ne 2010er? race?
die will ich nämlich auch...


----------



## Golzman (23. Juni 2009)

@nicerguy: Werner hatte uns am vergangenen Wochenende angesprochen und seinem Unmut zum Thema "unfahrbare Doubleline" Luft gemacht. Wir haben ihm dann den Vorschlag gemacht, die existierenden Hügel platt zu machen und zu drei ebenerdigen Landungen zusammen zu schieben. Dann werden drei "EIGHTINCH"-Rampen in entsprechender Größe (nicht so groß wie oben) aufgestellt und wir haben ein schönes Set-Up. Ich hoffe Werner überlegt sich das und setzt sich mir dir in Verbindung. Ob und wie das Ganze umgesetzt wird, wird sich dann zeigen, aber eine Lösung mußte her. Und Werner schien nicht abgeneigt zu sein. Ich für meinen Teil wäre natürlich gern bereit zu helfen und die Baumaßnahmen zu unterstützen.

@Utz: Wäre echt cool, wenn du dabei wärst. Mußt mir doch wieder zeigen, wie man den großen Drop springt  Gute Besserung bis dahin.

@Bierklau: Wegen dem kommenden Wochenende muß ich vorsichtig sein, was Planungen anbelangt.. habe momentan keinen Steuersatz im SX, weil ich ihn eingeschickt habe. Und ohne lenkt es sich so schlecht 

@all: Sorry, aber am angesagten Helferfesttermin werde ich nicht zugegen sein, weil wir, wie schon erwähnt, nach Winterberg fahren und der Termin schon länger feststand. 


Ride on                   Der Golzman


P.S. kann mal jemand den Sommer anstellen ,bitte!!


----------



## Bierklau (23. Juni 2009)

@ Winterberg / weiß noch nicht so recht...da der Bus schon voll ist, muß ich eh allein fahren...ich entscheid das dann spontan..

@ Helferfest / macht das wirklich Sinn am 11.07.???...falls ich auch noch nach Winterberg mitfahre und ich geh mal davon aus das Haasi und Löhner dann auch mitkommen...wer zur Hölle macht dann noch das Fest mit??? Kalle, Rainer und Steff???

@ weekend / weg fahren macht aber auch wirklich nur Sinn, wenn das Wetter sich ändert...nehm Dich gerne mit Rainer...ich ruf Dich am Freitag Nachmittag mal an...

@ Finale / Kalle fragt heute nochmal bei MB Nutzfahrzeuge und ich telefonier eine Liste durch...aber fast alle sind schon verliehen, weil mitten in den Sommerferien...sieht nicht so toll aus...


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Juni 2009)

@golzman und wen's interessiert: ansbach scheint so langsam mal wieder ne reise wert zu sein! 
wird alles neu gemacht heißt es




@bieklau: evtl wäre es doch ganz cool wenn du mit dem utz zusammen fährst?


----------



## Stefan Utz (23. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Winterberg Bus schon voll ist brauch ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Wer fährt noch so hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Juni 2009)

@utz:
< 63 kg Silber
63-72 kg Gelb
72-81 kg Rot (Standard)
81-90 kg Blau
> 99 kg Schwarz

an den Winterberg - tag schreib ich prüfung...


----------



## More...wood (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe evtl. noch einen Platz frei. Bis jetzt fährt der Timo sicher mit und am Freitag entscheidet sich ob der Benni noch mitfährt oder nicht. Ich sag bescheid! Soll ich eigentlich noch Bikes mitnehmen. Dafür wäre noch nen haufen Platz

@Bus: Wann wollt ihr circa losfahren?


----------



## Ben-Der (23. Juni 2009)

More...wood schrieb:


> Ich habe evtl. noch einen Platz frei. Bis jetzt fährt der Timo sicher mit und am Freitag entscheidet sich ob der Benni noch mitfährt oder nicht. Ich sag bescheid! Soll ich eigentlich noch Bikes mitnehmen. Dafür wäre noch nen haufen Platz
> 
> @Bus: Wann wollt ihr circa losfahren?


 


Ja also, 
Ich hätte ja 6 sitzpläte! Das heißt, wenn wir nen Material/bike Bus machen (deiner) hab ich naturlich platz für mitfahrer! (personenbus)

Plan ist, das wir Freitag in aller ruhe ca. 18.00 in nbg losfahren! 

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Aporider (23. Juni 2009)

sers leutz
ich wollt etz mal fragen ob wohl irgendwer nen ca plan hat was der trip nach winterberg wohl kostet.
weil ich ja mal wieder nen neuen arbeitzplatz hab und den erst am 15. angetreten hab bekomm ich nächsten monat nur nen halben lohn und bin von daher am existens minimum.
also wenn jemand ca ne ahnung hat bitte schreiben.

@ben-der: vergiss bitte net die kettenführung in den buss zu werfen das du die dabei hast wenn wir uns des nächste mal sehen.

Mfg Stef S

Lass krachen


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Juni 2009)

also sprit wird ja mal wie es aussieht durch paar leute geteilt.
hin-und rÃ¼ckfahrt grob 800km-> 150â¬ (?) pro bus = 300â¬ / ca 8 leute = 35-40â¬ sprit
liften fÃ¼r ne 2tageskarte nen 45er â¬
essen von zuhause-> quasi steaks etc...also fÃ¼rs we ca 100â¬ (?)
widerspricht mir einer?


----------



## More...wood (23. Juni 2009)

Klingt gut! Grillen darf man doch bestimmt am Zeltplatz?!? Dann bring ich den Grill mit


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Juni 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> bin irgendwie in bilderlaune...
> noch was zum thema grillen beim biken etc... so gehts auch



das war letztes jahr in wibe...soviel dazu 
nur diesmal nen g'scheiten grill fÃ¼r 8â¬ holen...den â¬ wird ja bestimmt jeder locker machen kÃ¶nnen 

p.s. -> das war urspÃ¼nglich ein einweggrill


----------



## More...wood (23. Juni 2009)

Mh jetzt wo ich den selbstgebauten sehe find ich den noch cooler xD... haben des letzte mal Einweggrills verwendet... bäh... hat irgendwie nach Autoreifen geschmeckt!


----------



## MX-Bubu (23. Juni 2009)

für alle 4xer und dirter:

www.dual-slalom.de

is in der nähe von hof.
dirt park schaut ganz gut aus, ne menge lines und ne foam pit.
4x geht durch nen mx-track, wird momentan dran gebastelt.
beides liegt so nen kilometer auseinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der boche (24. Juni 2009)

na das ding in hof sieht doch gut aus...gehen wir zum 4X an start?
ansbach wirkt natürlich auch sehr lecker, sollte man sich mal angucken. zu nem ausflug nach wendelstein hät ich auch nich, mal wieder das kleine blaue auspacken...

und jetzt das neuste update:

@ jayson, ben-der und alle anderen: wieder ein kleiner feiner clip aus osternohe, ganz fresh bei youtube

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYoZmbD-KE8"]YouTube - Bikepark Osternohe DeLuxe[/ame]


----------



## Stefan Utz (24. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute, 
******* is!!!
Hab völlig verplant dass meine Mutter am 11.Juli den 50. Geb. ganz groß
bei uns feiert. 
Hab mich echt schon gefreut, das währ genau das richtige, so kurz vor Finale!!


----------



## Ben-Der (24. Juni 2009)

Stefan Utz schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ******* is!!!
> Hab völlig verplant dass meine Mutter am 11.Juli den 50. Geb. ganz groß
> bei uns feiert.
> Hab mich echt schon gefreut, das währ genau das richtige, so kurz vor Finale!!


 

Soll das jetzt ne entschuldigung sein? 
Heißt das du, bist nicht dabei?

Hmm, wer ist denn jetzt alles Fest dabei?

Ben-Der (Busfahrer)
Jay-Jay (erster)
Golz-Mann (der uns am Lift vorlassen muss)

Grill (Ben-Der) 

Gruß
Ben-der


----------



## Bierklau (24. Juni 2009)

@ donnerstag Abend playriden / fährt irgend einer am Do Abend???

Wie sieht´s aus mit den Neuen???


----------



## Golzman (24. Juni 2009)

@Boche: Sehr geiles Video!!!!  Vorallem die kleine Story vor der Action gefällt. Weiter so! 

@Utz: Du machst doch nur Spaß, oder? Kannst du dich da nicht wegschleichen  ?

@Bierklau: Hab leider Spätschicht, sorry.


----------



## Stefan Utz (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn´s kein runder Geb. währ, währ´s mir *******gal. Aber so is es zu assig wenn ich abhau, bin schon sonst nie daheim. Ich hab schon immer das Glück!!
Hoffe wir sehen uns danach in Osternohe mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (24. Juni 2009)

@donnerstag: ich bin nicht dabei!

@winterberg:schade utz!!! akira will versuchen zu kommen, die neuen  sind sicher 2-3. dann der ben-der bus 3. bierklau.aporider...    -->dann wären es 8-9 leute. nett 
was ist mit santa-cruzer etc pp?

@boche: video gefällt mir auch ausgezeichnet! welchen award möchtest du dafür haben?


----------



## Bierklau (24. Juni 2009)

Servus Riderz,

good news and thx to Kalle...

Wir haben einen Bus mit 8 Sitzplätzen und Anhängerkupplung dank Kalles Beziehungen.

635 Euro und 2.000 Km inklusive / SB konnte er mir nicht nennen.

Der Bus ist fix gebucht.

Finale wir kommen...

ride or die

big D


----------



## More...wood (24. Juni 2009)

@donnerstag würde gerne mitfahren aber hab diese Woche noch zu viel für die Schule zu tuhen, ist ja bald Notenschluss. Aber ab nächste Woche muss ich echt mal mit!! Komm ich da von der Kondi hinterher? 

Suchen noch nen Bikeurlaub für die Sommerferien aber wollten auch mal was anderes als Gardasee. Habt ihr nen Tipp??


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Juni 2009)

nööö, bin morgen andrerseits radtechnisch unterwegs...


----------



## kaltverformer (25. Juni 2009)

Die nächsten zwei Wochen muß ich mit Playriden, Bikepark fahren odern ähnlichem ein bisschen langsam machen. Schlüsselbein rechts gebrochen. Ist aber nicht so schlimm. Keine OP, kein Rucksackverband nötig. Kann jedenfalls trotzdem Moped fahren. Nächste Woche am Salzburgring gehts zum nächsten Rennen. Sch..ße. Wollte davor noch mal in Leogang Freeriden.
Racer Jörg


----------



## Stefan Utz (25. Juni 2009)

kaltverformer schrieb:


> Die nächsten zwei Wochen muß ich mit Playriden, Bikepark fahren odern ähnlichem ein bisschen langsam machen. Schlüsselbein rechts gebrochen. Ist aber nicht so schlimm. Keine OP, kein Rucksackverband nötig. Kann jedenfalls trotzdem Moped fahren. Nächste Woche am Salzburgring gehts zum nächsten Rennen. Sch..ße. Wollte davor noch mal in Leogang Freeriden.
> Racer Jörg


 
Also doch gebrochen. 
Wünsch dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Bierklau (25. Juni 2009)

@ Materialtest / für Technik Freaks wie mich echt 
interessant...Lenkertest bei Syntace...DH Lenker aus Carbon im Test...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naKNnwWcY0o"]YouTube - Syntace VR-3 Test Machine[/ame]


----------



## Bierklau (25. Juni 2009)

@ Blue Line...so wie in dem Teaser würd ich mir eine blue line wünschen...ja verdammt ähnlich zu Finale, ich weiß deshalb fahren wir ja auch da hin...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5214356?pg=embed&sec="]Rilor Wilderness on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bierklau (25. Juni 2009)

@ Biken, or what? ...war jetzt 3h allein auf dem Trail nur playriden...sitz grad mit´nem Bier vor dem Rechner und fand den Teaser sehr geil...

http://www.rip.tv/video/view/5599/Radical-Films--The-Cackle-Factor--Kranked-7-teaser


----------



## More...wood (25. Juni 2009)

oh man der Teaser ist ja mal hammer gedreht, und der Trail erst *träum* muss in Bikeurlaub! Und Jörgi, gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Juni 2009)

joa, ich bin grad dirtbike gefahren...
...da gabs doch mal so´n 8" shirt - wie hieß das nochmal???

nee, schmarn is scho lustig, aber wenn man dann wieder so vid sieht wie oben, wo im wahrsten sinne des wortes "gefahrn" wird ruft das schon ganz andere Gefühle hervor...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Juni 2009)

ich mein matürlich das 1. von den beiden - aber warum springen die das RG am schluss nicht????


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Juni 2009)

nettes video das erste! 

passt ein bissl zur we-planung.
wollt einen nachmittag mal an buck bissl die flow-line fahren und spaßig rollern!weiß noch nich ob samstag oder sonntag.hängt evtl vom wetter ab.
hat noch wer lust?zeit?interesse?muse?antrieb?bock...etc pp 

in dem sinn...


----------



## Bierklau (26. Juni 2009)

@ Jayson...auf jeden Fall melden...will jede freie Minute aufs Bike...für den Flowtrail...Freerider oder Playrider???


----------



## Golzman (26. Juni 2009)

@ Jayson: Wäre dabei.. hab aber leider nur die SX Sparvariante zu Verfügung  Gepimtes Giant müßte aber auch gehen, müssen wir halt die ganz großen Sachen weglassen 

@ Bierklau: Finde das Trailvideo auch sehr nett, wobei die Jungs echt was drauf haben  Respekt.

@Kaltverformer: Na dann mal gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## Jayson213 (26. Juni 2009)

dann sind wir ja schonmal 3 leute!
noch wer?
freu mich

achso: ich will mit großem rad hin


----------



## Jayson213 (26. Juni 2009)

wetter soll ja erst nich der brüller werden 
kann mir aber vorstellen das der boden recht aufnahmefähig ist.
evtl dann morgen nachmittag rollen gehen, weil is ja lange hell und ab nach-dem mittag gegen nachmittag zum abend solls wetter gut sein 
sonntag soll das schlechtere wetter kommen von den we-tagen





http://urner.homeip.net/


----------



## More...wood (27. Juni 2009)

Also unser dritter Fahrer (Butter) ist auch in Winterberg dabei! Aber leider weiß ich noch nicht ob wir auch schon Freitag Abend mitfahren können oder erst Samstag früh. Hängt davon ab ab wann ich den Sprinter haben kann. Aber wenn dann würden wir schon Samstag früh um 5er losfahren.


----------



## Bierklau (28. Juni 2009)

@ Arbeitseinsatz im Bikepark Osternohe....

Servus mates, big Al lädt uns zum Arbeitseinsatz nächstes Wochenende Freitag und Samstag ein. Was, wie und wo wird er Euch dann selbst sagen...also nix vornehmen, die Hacken und Spaten ölen und antreten zum Trailbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (28. Juni 2009)

sers leutz 
also ich denk für nen huni kann ich mir son we schon leisten.
jetzt is nur noch die frage ob wohl noch mitfahr gelegenheiten frei sind oder wie des etz ablaufen soll mit winterberg.

lass krachen


----------



## Jayson213 (28. Juni 2009)

hier: falls interesse -> steht zum verkauf!!!


----------



## Stefan Utz (29. Juni 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> hier: falls interesse -> steht zum verkauf!!!


 
Ham die da die Feder hinten vergessen??!!?


----------



## nicerguy (29. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs und Mädels, wie bereits angekündigt (Big D) wird es am 3.07-04.07.09 im Bikepark Osternohe zu gewollten Veränderungen kommen. Es wird in diesen beiden Tagen eine zusätzliche Freeridestrecke angelegt, also mit schönen Kurven und viel Flow. Die Strecke ist bereits festgelegt und erhält am Freitag und Samstag den Feinschliff. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ein paar Leute Zeit und Lust hätten und mit anpacken wollen. Start ist am Freitag ab 11 Uhr und Samstag ab 9 Uhr. Als nächstes wird die Dirtline auf der unteren Wiese verändert und zwar werden 3-4 Holzrampen als Absprung dienen (etwas kleiner als oben!!) um mehr Trainingsmöglichkeiten für Dirter und Freerider zu schaffen.


----------



## Tabibuschua (29. Juni 2009)

muss leider Fr lang arbeiten, aber Samstag bin ich am Start !


----------



## Bierklau (29. Juni 2009)

@ Nordic walking und Freeride paßt einfach perfekt zusammen...siehe 1:10....

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2175


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (30. Juni 2009)

@ niceguy: also ich denk am Fr bin ich dabei und Sa weis ich noch net. 
das klingt ja voll geil wenn da ne neue strecke ansteht.
is dieses mal auch genehmigt? 

lass krachen


----------



## Bierklau (30. Juni 2009)

Termine / habe gerade mit Werner´s Frau gesprochen da Werner grad mit Steff Ausbesserungsarbeiten an der Strecke durchführt, der 11.07. für das Helferfest ist nicht mehr verschiebbar, da insgesamt 70 Leute kommen. Ich frag mich nur, wer die alle sind??? Aber egal...die eigthinch Truppe sowie Tino Beutel und Co. können ja an dem Termin auch nicht...


----------



## Bierklau (30. Juni 2009)

Termine II / versuche grad einen geeigneten Termine für den nächsten Stammtisch zu finden...hab mit Kalle mal den Kalender durchgestöbert...unser Vorschlag Donnerstag der 16.07.2009....das wäre ja dann auch das besagte Sommerfest mit Späneferkel. Was meint Ihr? Gebt mal Feedback...am besten per SMS, email oder PM...


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Juni 2009)

@stammtisch: TOP  hab nämlich freitag frei 


@rest: plan zu winterberg festigen?hoff das bei mir alles klappt dazu...


----------



## More...wood (30. Juni 2009)

@Stammtisch: Bin ich auf jedenfall dabei. Wollte sowieso aufs Sommerfest ein wenig meinen Geburtstag feiern  und danach werd ich mir auch am folgenden Tag frei nehmen !müssen!  

@Winterberg: Also hab die Woche nochmal mit den anderen beiden gesprochen. Das klappt auch alles soweit. Muss jetzt nurnoch abwarten ob wir schon Freitag mitfahren können oder erst Samstag früh gegen 5. Und ob ich morgen endlich den Gips abnehmen darf. Denke aber mal schon.


----------



## chris15 (30. Juni 2009)

wie teuer ist denn das rote bergamont????????


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Juni 2009)

welch präzise frage!!! 
schau mal bei http://http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-bikes.html die haben für bergamont immer gute preise


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Juli 2009)

_aufs sommerfest_ und so... reden da evtl. einige aneinander vorbei?

naja, jedenfalls gaaaaaaanz schlecht der Termin eine Woche später???
(schreib Freitag Bauelemente- und Schaltungstechnik- Prüfung und Spansau ohne bier - bäääh - dao hau i mir doch lieber d´fotzn ans Discheck hie!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAczsjKtLcE&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvideo%2Egoogle%2Ede%2Fvideosearch%3Fhl%3Dde%26q%3Djoe%2520waschl%26um%3D1%26ie%3DUTF%2D8%26sa%3DN%26tab%3Dwv&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Stefan Utz (1. Juli 2009)

Stammtisch Do, 16.07. find ich OK.

Wochenende währe besser, aber die meisten haben vor Finale keinen Termin mehr frei. Würd vorschlagen die Donnerstagsrunde zu biken und danach zum Kratzer´s Biergarten zu gehen. Das ist für unter der Woche der geringste Aufwand!

Stammitsch mit Spansau oder grillen bei mir im Gartenhaus ist so 1. oder 2. Septemberwochenende bestimmt noch schönes Wetter.


----------



## Ben-Der (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

hier der Plan für Winterberg:

Der Jay Gay, Golzman und der Ben-Der werden sich am Freitag den 10.07.2009 so gegen 18.00 irgendwo bei Nürnberg treffen. (Wo genau weiß der Ben-Der nicht) Nachdem dann Ben-Der´s Bus mit lauter tollen Sachen vollgestopft ist (Grill, Steaks, Zelt, a paar alte Radeln usw.) werden die drei sich gemütlich auf den Weg nach Winterberg machen.
Der Jay G. und der Golzmann werden in nem Zelt schlafen welches einer von den beiden mitbringt. Ben-Der schläft in seinem Bus. Ich nehme an die drei werden sich untereinander noch absprechen wer was mitnimmt.

Wer wie was sonst noch so ansteht wissen die drei auch nicht so genau! 

Cool wäre jedoch, wenn der zweite Bus auch schon abends mitfahren würde. Dann könnten wir nämlich nen Personenbus (6 Sitzplätze einschl. Fahrer) und nen Materialbus (Bikes und Ausrüstung) machen. 
Wir hätten dann die Möglichkeit mehrere Personen unter zu bringen. 
Wenn jedoch zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten gefahren wird, erübrigt sich das ganze. Zum Schluss stehen die jungs mit dem ersten Bus in Winterberg ohne Bikes 

Ach ja, ich bin dieses Wochenede nicht in Osternohe oder irgendwo in Nbg. Hab mich spontan dazu entschlossen ins Kleinwalsertal zu fahren.
Werde dort mit dem Mario a weng Radeln gehen. Die Gondeln nehmen uns dieses Wochenende mit auf den Berg! Wird bestimmt auch spassig.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (1. Juli 2009)

Morgen  also wann wir losfahren können ist leider noch nicht sicher, aber wenn ihr jemand aus der Gegend Hersbruck abholen müsst, dann könntet ihr die Bikes vorbeibringen und ich würde diese dann in Samstag früh mitnehmen. Fahren ja dann schon um 5er los sodass wir um spätestens 9er in Winterberg sind.


----------



## Jayson213 (1. Juli 2009)

@ben-der: mein vorschlag wäre, du würdest gleich zu golzman oder mir kommen.dies ist einfach zu finden und die zu bewältigende distanz der 2 gerade genannten perosonen ist recht gering mit geschätzen 300m!also wäre aus dieser sicht der dinge ein geringerer arbeitsaufwand zu erwarten!

in dem sinn...


----------



## Ben-Der (1. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> @ben-der: mein vorschlag wäre, du würdest gleich zu golzman oder mir kommen.dies ist einfach zu finden und die zu bewältigende distanz der 2 gerade genannten perosonen ist recht gering mit geschätzen 300m!also wäre aus dieser sicht der dinge ein geringerer arbeitsaufwand zu erwarten!
> 
> in dem sinn...


 

So machen wir das! Werde dieses Wochenende schon den Heckträger montieren lassen! Meine neuen Reifen (die Fürn Bus) sind auch da. Die soll mein Kumpel auch gleich montieren! Ich bin ja nicht da! 
Für mein Bike bekomme ich dann am Freitag so nen schwulen Lila "new school" Lenker der eigenlich viel zu breit ist! Freu mich schon so den zu kürzen! ;-)

Hab grad noch ein paar tolle Sachen erfahren! 
So wie es aussieht reicht da ein Grill nicht aus! Sind dann doch a paar mehr leute! Zu geil.......
Könnten ja auch auch ein Schwein mitnehmen und das dann Grillen oder so.

Ben-Der


----------



## Jayson213 (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## Jayson213 (1. Juli 2009)

aber nich mich! 



Ben-Der schrieb:


> schwulen Lila "new school" Lenker der eigenlich viel zu breit ist!
> Ben-Der


 gibbet zu breit?ich denk nich...wie "new" isser denn?schon down-rise...


----------



## Ben-Der (1. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> aber nich mich!!!
> 
> An dir is ja nix dran!
> 
> ...


----------



## MX-Bubu (1. Juli 2009)

chris15 schrieb:


> wie teuer ist denn das rote bergamont????????



wenn du speziell meines meinst? naja, schlecht zu sagen, aber schon a bissl mehr als serie (das stevens war teurer!). steht übrigens zum verkauf (komplett oder teile).


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Juli 2009)

verkaufst du jetzt alles???


----------



## Golzman (1. Juli 2009)

Also Stammtisch am 16. wäre ok, wobei ein Termin am Wochenende schon schöner wäre 

Dieses Wochenende kann ich nur Samstag zum bauen kommen. Bin schon gespannt auf die neue Strecke. 

Freu mich auf Winterberg, egel wieviele Rider es nun werden.. 


Rock on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MX-Bubu (1. Juli 2009)

am liebsten alles bis auf gabel, bremsen, schaltung und evtl räder


----------



## Bierklau (1. Juli 2009)

@ Playriden am Donneratag / morgen 18:00 Uhr bei Racer Jörg vor dem Laden..los geht´s spätestens um 18:30 Uhr
rock & ride

big D


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Juli 2009)

servus!
mal ne kleine abwechslung zum "touren"fahren am donnerstag! 
man könnte ja auch mal dort ne runde drehen, dann aber halt mit den playride-rädern oder womit man halt berge hoch kommt 







in dem sinn...bis morgen


----------



## Stefan Utz (3. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> servus!
> mal ne kleine abwechslung zum "touren"fahren am donnerstag!
> man könnte ja auch mal dort ne runde drehen, dann aber halt mit den playride-rädern oder womit man halt berge hoch kommt
> 
> ...


 
Wie immer, echt geile Fotos!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (3. Juli 2009)

blueline is fertig geworden!gleich mal eingefahren.
ich find es gibt 2 ecken die gewöhnungsbedürftig sind wenn man schneller fahren will, aber lassmer erstmal einfahren.-->macht aber scho spaß 
wiese si auch wieder schicke...

*der sensenmann* 


hatte im übrigen "nur" 3 zecken an/in mir !!!!


----------



## Golzman (3. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit...

wenn die Blueline schon steht, was geht dann morgen? Wetter ist ja nicht so dolle angesagt, wa? Wer ist noch da?

@Jayson: ich seh aus wie ein Streuselkuchen.. ich glaube gestern waren alle Mucken dieser Welt am Buck!!  Check mal auf Intensecycles.com das blaue Uzzi VP..  Thats it!

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (3. Juli 2009)

hmm...sehr nettes radel!!!  

vom gestrigen streuselkuchen hab ich im übrigen auch nen netten teil ab bekommen.und heut wieder ein teil 

morgen geht schon noch was.das wollten die obersten heut abend bei grill etc bereden.evtl sagt ja heut noch einer was.hab nur gehört das es morgen gegen 10uhr wieder los gehen soll...


----------



## rockme (4. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> morgen geht schon noch was.das wollten die obersten heut abend bei grill etc bereden.evtl sagt ja heut noch einer was.hab nur gehört das es morgen gegen 10uhr wieder los gehen soll...


 
Hallo zusammen. Muss das nächste mal auch hier die Posts lesen, war heute um 9 da, weil im Bikepark Osternohe Forum nur was von 9 Uhr stand .


----------



## Stefan Utz (4. Juli 2009)

Servus Leute,
wenn einer ne Boxxer oder Dirt Jumper braucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=190318840633

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Dirt-Jumper-100-mm-Federweg_W0QQitemZ190318843340QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2c4fe315cc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1229%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Juli 2009)

zeig doch mal a buidl va dein Radl!
wie tut die gabel so?


----------



## Bierklau (4. Juli 2009)

@ riderz & rockers / ist am Sonntag einer O-Nohe??? Falls nicht noch ein paar Wolkenbrüche runtergehen, wollt ich mal wieder mein Goldstück in den Dreck schmeißen...anybody riding out there???

http://www.rip.tv/video/view/2758?em=1


----------



## santacruzer71 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dabei, muß doch mein neues Baby testen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Juli 2009)

was hat denn der rainer scho wieder???
gibs zu - du wechselst dei radl öfter als dei unterhose!


----------



## santacruzer71 (4. Juli 2009)

und auch die Frauen;-)))))


----------



## Jayson213 (4. Juli 2009)

@winterberg: gibts nen notfallplan fürs we? ausser nach emmeringen in die halle fahren?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Juli 2009)

und dann noch ne woche später und ich komm auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Juli 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> und auch die Frauen;-)))))


nee, die frauen gehen von selbst, weil du ja deine unterhosen nicht wechselst


----------



## santacruzer71 (5. Juli 2009)

hohoho,
bis gleich.


----------



## Golzman (5. Juli 2009)

@Jayson: Wie Notfallplan?? Meinst du nur weil der Wetterdienst mal wieder (schätzungsweise das 5.mal in der letzten halben Stunde) die Vorhersage für das geplante Wochenende zum negativen hin geändert hat?  Ich dreh noch durch.. Wie war das mit dem Regentanz? 

Ride on.


----------



## More...wood (5. Juli 2009)

Also hab ab Freitag den Sprinter. Was soll ich jetzt alles mitnehmen und wo und wann?


----------



## Ben-Der (6. Juli 2009)

So, 

bin wieder in D-Land. 
Wochenende im Kleinwalsertal war genial......

Ähm, 
der Heckträger fürs kommende Wochenende ist montiert! 
Den Grill hab ich vergessen.

Der Jay muss jetzt schnell heilen. 

Mein Cousi´n ist bei mir mit am Start. 

Evtl kommen auch noch zwei jungs von mir mit! 
Die müssen aber beim fahren nicht berücksichtigt werden.
Kümmern sich selbst um alles! 

@ Jay und Golz, an unserem Plan hat sich ja bis jetzt nichts geändert, oder???

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Jayson213 (6. Juli 2009)

bin ungern negativ eingestellt.hat ma evtl schon an dem ein oder anderen tag gemerkt als ich gesagt hab "das wird schon nich regnen!" 
-> aber wenn die wettervorhersagen nich anders werden muß ich für mich nach nem ausweich suchen.weil wenn ich schon evtl mit einschränkungen fahre, will ich kein modder und regen am we! 

so what? pissed off...


----------



## Ben-Der (6. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> bin ungern negativ eingestellt.hat ma evtl schon an dem ein oder anderen tag gemerkt als ich gesagt hab "das wird schon nich regnen!"
> -> aber wenn die wettervorhersagen nich anders werden muß ich für mich nach nem ausweich suchen.weil wenn ich schon evtl mit einschränkungen fahre, will ich kein modder und regen am we!
> 
> so what? pissed off...


 
Hmm, also das schlechte Wetter habe ich heuer gebucht! 
Es ist aber wahrlich net toll so weit zu fahren und dann nur im schlamm zu fahren und net die möglichkiet zu haben alles zu "fahren/Droppen/Springen"

Was denken die anderen darüber?

Ben-Der


----------



## More...wood (6. Juli 2009)

Ne Schmodder sollte nicht sein. Was gibt es den für Ausweichmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Ben-Der (6. Juli 2009)

More...wood schrieb:


> Ne Schmodder sollte nicht sein. Was gibt es den für Ausweichmöglichkeiten?


 

Geißkopf und der Tschechenpark! k.a.wie man den schreibt! 

Also evtl.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (6. Juli 2009)

Meinst du den hier? http://sumava.spicak.cz/?lang=de . Wenn ja, die haben auf jedenfall gute Preise. Die zweitage Karte kostet gerade mal 19 EUR. Und übernachtung in den Hütten ab 6 EUR die Nacht. Nicht uninteressant...


----------



## Jayson213 (6. Juli 2009)

spicàk 
das wären optionen!muß man wegen wetter schauen.
geißkopf wär cool weil i da noch ne 2/3 volle karte habe  und man kann an einem tag hin, wäre für spontanes besser.
ich für mich (auch wenn ich dann buh-mann bin), habe es ben-der schon gesagt, bin für wibe eigentlich raus.weils auch zum nassen noch schöne 12-14grad oder so haben soll  soll aber nich bedeuten das die anderen die wollen, nich doch fahren können/müßen/sollen/wollen or what... 
und da gibbet wie schon gesagt (leider) anderes was nich 400km weg liegt (von nbg)...

*pissed off*


----------



## Aporider (6. Juli 2009)

sers leutz. 
also ich hab nix gegen gk. des kommt billiger und naja und selbst wenns nur ein tag is wäre des schon genial. 
weil hatte aus finanz gründen schon drüber nachgedacht ob ich überhaupt mit nach winterberg fahren kann. der park reitzt mich scho aber wenn ich an so nem we auf jeden cent schauen muss dan langweilt mich des auch.


lass krachen


----------



## Stefan Utz (6. Juli 2009)

Servus Leute, 
will ungern nerven, aber können wir den Stammtisch noch ne Woche 
auf den 23.07. verschieben. Hab heut erfahren dass wir Betriebsausflug
haben (des dauert länger, Brauereibesichtigung).


----------



## Jayson213 (6. Juli 2009)

@stammtisch: am 23.07 habe ich wohl keine zeit da ich bis 19uhr arbeiten bin und frühestens 20 uhr wo sein kann.was wieder uncool is wenn man am next day früschicht hat


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Juli 2009)

dann halt am 24. !? 

haben wir nicht mal von Lakejump geredet?
(big al hat doch noch wo ne rampe rumgammeln...)

gut kombinierbar übrigens mit Chickenwings all you can eat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe echt die Schnauze voll von diesem Sommer!!  Bin heut zweimal bei strömendem Regen mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen.. Und zu wissen, dass das kommende Wochenende auf das man sich so lang gefreut hat, auch ins Wasser fällt, macht die Sache nicht angenehmer. Sorry, aber bei der Wetterlage werde ich nicht mit nach Winterberg fahren. Alternativen werden gern angenommen, wobei das Wetter die Auswahl doch stark einschränkt. Stammtisch verschieben ist auch nicht optimal, habe die Woche Spätschicht  Brauch bald mal wieder nen Lichtblick, sonst dreh ich noch durch... Will nicht jemand nen Fourcrosser kaufen??

**** off


----------



## Ben-Der (7. Juli 2009)

@ winterberg..... 

Das was die Smileys da machen, machen die Wolken in Winterberg.

Verdammt......

Also ich fahr da auch net hin. 

Aber Geiskopf und Spicak wären doch ne Alternative! 
Das Wetter soll dort jedenfalls besser sein! 

Wäre schon toll wenn sich ne Gruppe fürs Wochenende finden würde.

Grillen usw sollte nämlich schon auch sein.

Für weitere Alternativen bin ich auch noch jederzeit offen! 

Gruß Ben-Der

Ich wenn am wochenende net in nem Park bin schrei ich ganz laut.....


----------



## MX-Bubu (7. Juli 2009)

also chicken wings gibts nicht mehr...
 ...will wer ein big air kaufen?!?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Juli 2009)

und mit was fährst du?
nimmts da hias net?


----------



## MX-Bubu (7. Juli 2009)

fusion whiplash, fehlen aber noch n paar teile.
ham noch nicht drüber geredet. will aber die gabel und bremse behalten, ergo brauch ich dann was, wenn ichs komplett verkaufen will, achja und ne 240s 20mm nabe brauch ich auch, also wer was weiß...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Juli 2009)

boah, - du stricher wo hast den kauft? ebay oder forum? hast den scho? lass sehen...

ich hätte evtl. ne gabel wennst dei bergamont kompl. verkaufen willst...


----------



## MX-Bubu (7. Juli 2009)

sag bescheid, wenns fertig is. 
hab auch scho an deine gedacht. muss mer halt mal mitm hirs drüber reden, wenns er will.hätt ja noch ne oro k24 in teilen rumliegen, mal schaun ob ich den shit wieder entlüftet bekomm. nie wieder formula...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Juli 2009)

ich sag schon seit 2 jahren:

Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-Avid-


----------



## rockme (7. Juli 2009)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> sag bescheid, wenns fertig is.
> hab auch scho an deine gedacht. muss mer halt mal mitm hirs drüber reden, wenns er will.hätt ja noch ne oro k24 in teilen rumliegen, mal schaun ob ich den shit wieder entlüftet bekomm. nie wieder formula...


 
Echt ? Habe auch die K24 an meinem Bike. Seit letztem Jahr schon und bin da äußerst zufrieden damit, jetzt wird es allerdings langsam Zeit für neue Bremsbeläge, sind dann aber auch die ersten seit Einbau. Und ich fahre nicht wenig. Entweder hab ich Glück, oder Du Pech .


----------



## MX-Bubu (7. Juli 2009)

wenn du sie nie entlüften musst taugen sie schon, aber wehe wenn. ich kenn da einige, die daran fast verzweifelt wären. 

ich sag ja:
MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA - MAGURA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (7. Juli 2009)

grad woanders gefunden!
-> ja nee,is klaa ne! warum nich gleich 3er drehen mim moped 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUXhenrncj8"]YouTube - x games 14 whip contest[/ame]


----------



## Golzman (8. Juli 2009)

@MX-Bubu: Sorry, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten.. wir kennen uns ja auch nicht... Aber was bitte ist beim entlüften einer Formula schwierig?? 

@Jayson: Mal wieder ein nettes Video, dass du da aufgetrieben hast  Werd das physikalisch nie verstehen.. mit den Whip`s 

Ride on


----------



## Bierklau (8. Juli 2009)

@ Winterberg & schlechtes Wetter...falls Ihr jetzt doch nicht fahrt...was spricht eigentlich dagegen in O-Nohe zu fahren und sich anschließend auf dem Helferfest abzuschädeln? Müßtet Ihr halt schnell noch dem Werner Bescheid sagen, damit Euch noch einplanen kann...kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, daß es am GK oder in Spicak besseres Wetter hat als bei uns...kann mich nur schwer mit dem Gedanken anfreunden ein paar hundert Km zu fahren, um dann im Sapp zu fahren...
@ Golzman / ich will auch den Sommer zurück...kann es kaum abwarten nach Finale zu kommen
@ Playriden / wer ist denn diesen Donnerstag dabei???
@ Stammtischtermin / bin auch nicht wirklich dafür schon wieder zu verschieben...

rock & ride

big D


----------



## Bierklau (8. Juli 2009)

@ Formular entlüften / hab selbst ich hingekriegt, kann demnach wirklich nicht sehr schwierig sein...;-)


----------



## More...wood (8. Juli 2009)

@Winterberg - Also mir wäre auch Osternohe lieber als Gk, alleine wegen der Warte- und Fahrzeit am Gk. Aber Spicak wäre für irgendwann mal ziemlich geil!!!
@Playriden - Wäre dabei wenn es nicht gerade in strömen Regnet, wie lange fahrt ihr eigentlich ungefähr?


----------



## nicerguy (8. Juli 2009)

Hersbrucker Bierfahrerin!!


----------



## Bierklau (8. Juli 2009)

@ playriden last Donnerstag....


----------



## Jayson213 (8. Juli 2009)

servus.
ja zum helferfest sind wir dann natürlich auch dabei! BBQ kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen 
und rollern ist auch gut wenn es keine rutschpartie werden sollte 

und freitag evtl bauen?bigAl will es noch abklären ob was geht...


----------



## MX-Bubu (8. Juli 2009)

naja, erstmal war das set zum entlüften von cosmic net dicht und wie soll man dann nen unterdruck erzeugen?!? 
vielleicht hab ich da auch was falsch verstanden, in der anleitung, aber ich kenn noch 3 andere, die damit fast ausgerastet wären.
@ dirk: soviel ich weiß, is die one wesentlich einfacher zu entlüften, aber vielleicht kannst dus mir ja mal bei gelegenheit erklären
@ whip: muss sagen mitm moped is des gar net mal so schwer, wenn mans mal raus hat (aber halt net sooo extended wie die jungs im vid). is alles nur ne sache der technik! lässt sich übrigens pysikalisch erklären mit massenträgheit und impulsen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (8. Juli 2009)

so meld mich dann auch mal wida zurück...

werd erst nächste wo wida dabei sein weil wir KIRWA hom des wochnend! also wer am so bock auf ne bergkirchwa wie hansgögl hat kann ja nach kucha am keilberg kommen. dirk und kalle wissen wo des is. auch mit dem mtb ned dort. evtl bis den oda danach


----------



## ringo14 (8. Juli 2009)

es gibt auch liter bier oda wie war des...???


----------



## Bierklau (10. Juli 2009)

@ Schmuddelwetter / Events
Servus Leute, aufgrund der suboptimalen Wetterbedingungen fühle ich mich stark an den Herbst erinnert...Ihr wißt schon, Dunkelheit, die Bikeparks haben geschlossen etc. pp. Hier mein Antidepressivavorschlag, einen Shuttle organisieren und dann im dunkeln (mit Lampe versteht sich) den Haasi Trail rocken?! Irgendwie könnte man das ja mit dem schon seit langer, langer, langer Zeit angebotenem Burgergrillen kombinieren...watt meint Ihr???
@ MX-Bubu / die One hab ich noch nicht belästigt, aber an einer K18 und einer Oro Bianco hab ich schon rumgefummelt...
rock and ride

big D


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Juli 2009)

vom mir aus in 2 wochen... wenn ich bis dahin wieder ne forke hab...


----------



## Bierklau (10. Juli 2009)

@ Samstag Osternohe / geht irgendjemand morgen in Easter-Nohe rollern???


----------



## Jayson213 (10. Juli 2009)

ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (10. Juli 2009)

@ Sonntach...am Sonntag morgen wäre eine kleine Runde Playriden angesagt...und zwar rein zufällig zum Keilberg...weil da nämlich KeilbergKirwa ist und unser allseits bekannter Ringo14 sich die letzten Gehirnzellen zerstört....


----------



## Bierklau (10. Juli 2009)

ich krieg noch die Kriese in Norwegen ist es Sommer & hier nur Herbst

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3836918"]Days of Thunder 2009 Teaser on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Golzman (10. Juli 2009)

@Bierklau: Also ich komm auch , da Winterberg ausfällt und am Abend das Helferfest steigt macht das Sinn... bis denne.

Ride on.


----------



## rockme (11. Juli 2009)

Das Lied aus dem Video ist nicht zufällig von Wolfmother oder ? Vielleicht weis das jemand von euch, finds nämlich nicht schlecht .


----------



## Bierklau (11. Juli 2009)

@ News in brief / Lapierre 2010...sehr lecker...

es sieht zwar schon wieder nach Regen aus...aber ich geh jetzt ein wenig rollern in Osternohe

http://www.bike-tv.cc/2009/07/09/lapierre-2010-neuigkeiten-und-modellpflege/


----------



## Bierklau (12. Juli 2009)

@ Rumspinnen...wie sieht für Euch das ideale Bike aus...hab gestern Abend irgendwie nach der Diskussion mit Golzman dran denken müssen und bin ins grübeln gekommen...

hier mal meine Wunschvorstellung: 
mein derzeitiges ReignX kommt meiner Vorstellung vom idealen FR bike schon recht nahe, ABER es ginge noch besser...das gleiche Bike bei gleichem Gewicht, aber 200 mmm, ähh eight inch Federweg, mit Stahlfederelementen, die so leicht sind wie Luftfedern, Reifen die so gut Grippen wie die Maxxis & gleichzeitig so leicht rollen wie die Schwalbe, super leicht sind und niemals platt gehen & einer Doppelbrücke...mag ich eigentlich nicht, aber rein technisch ist es einfach besser und stabiler...so wie das Bild hier aber mit einer 2010er Boxxer...


----------



## Bierklau (12. Juli 2009)

oder das hier mit Bos Teilen, auch ganz nett...


----------



## Bierklau (12. Juli 2009)

@@@@ VOLLGASPARTY @@@@@ 1 JAHR EIGHTINCH + Birthdayparty von M-Power

WO / Happurg kleiner Baggersee
WANN / Morgen Montag den 13.07.2009
Start / 19.00 Uhr

Motto / Porno, Bierdusche & lakejump...wird nicht so zivil, wie die Helferparty...

Wissenswertes : Bier ist vorhanden, Wechselklamotten sinnvoll, was zum sitzen, Grill ist da, Grillzeug oder Gemüse selbst mitbringen...

rock & ride

PS: den Stuss hab ich in Auftrag von Herrn Nicerguy hier reingeschrieben...da der Kollege grad erst von der Helferparty aufgestanden ist...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Juli 2009)

morgen?????
na suuuper!













morgen abend kommt voll das unwetter, wenn nicht sogar schnee oder ein tornado, lawine, erdrutsch, hochwasser, Rennradfahrer, weltuntergang oder doch nur einfach nordic-walker...

jedenfalls würd´s _*ich*_ verschieben...


----------



## Jayson213 (13. Juli 2009)

ich hör hier immer nur verschieben...verschieben...verschieben...
ich kann leider auch nich 

aber dann donnerstag bin ich mit im sattel, und da gibts da danach ja evtl auch noch eins oder so 

in dem sinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (14. Juli 2009)

@ Vollgasparty / sehr sehr geil...hoffe es gibt ein paar brauchbare Bilder aus der Digi_Knipse...ich sag nur, Bierdusche mit Vollgasschwur, Polizeieinsatz und der Oberknaller brennenden Grill im Bus transportiert...Rock´n Roll...fühl mich wieder wie 18....

BIG THX an Big Al....


----------



## Aporider (14. Juli 2009)

sers leutz
ja vollgasparty war total geil.
man im letzten bier muss ein rausch gewesen sein.
so manche szene fehlt in meinem gedächtniss.
bin wohl ein paar km mehr heim gefahren.
achja ich fühl mich wie 60.

also lassts krachen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Juli 2009)

schade, dass ich diesem, sicherlich aufregenden ereignis nicht beiwohnen konnte...

bilder erwünscht...


----------



## Bierklau (14. Juli 2009)

@ DONNERSTAGS-PLAYRIDE RUNDE

Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr bei Herrn Teuchert´s nettem Zweiradladen...dran denken anschließend ist Stammtisch...Wo : sehr wahrscheinlich auf der Edelweißhütte...Ausleihlampen werden verteilt he, he oder Ihr fahrt halt den Schotterweg nach Herschietown runter, geht auch im dunkeln ;-)

Denkt Euch mal ´ne Schleife aus mit min zwei Abfahrten, die dan rein zufällig an der Edelweißhütte endet...net murren...

So ich relax jetzt mal ne runde, hab noch ein bißchen Nachwirkungen von gester
@ Aporider / wie bist Du rausgekommen / ich war im 7 noch halb tot ???


----------



## nicerguy (14. Juli 2009)

Verdammt geil wars, besonders der "Michelinjumpintome" Kontest muss wiederholt werden. Irre!!! Beim nächsten Treffen, Lakejump!!!!!!! Also wieder weitermachen und auf Donnerstag freuen.


----------



## sonnychiba (14. Juli 2009)

geile party :0) wegen vorübergehendem virenbefall war ich leider außer gefecht gesetzt und somit ein minuskumpel :0( aber das wird nachgeholt - BALD - versprochen :0) und wo bleiben die bilder und videos?! der michelinmännchen/weibchenkontest war irre lustig - hoffe carmen hat es wirklich gut überstanden - und wo bleibt die anmeldung m-power???? bis donnerstag :0)


----------



## Jayson213 (14. Juli 2009)

donnerstag isser auch mit dabei!brauch nur g'scheites licht 


als denn, bis denn
in dem sinn...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Juli 2009)

für donnerstag möchte ich meine abwesenheit anmelden.
aber a woche drauf jibbets mich wieder und dann hoffe ich doch sehr, dass wir zeitnahe mal ordentlich Liachtnegg rock´n und uns danach protectoren an die hüften bauen(vorausgesetzt die co(s)mic - stinger kümmern sich mal um meine Vorderradaufhängung um weiter zu entscheiden)...

@bierdieb
steht oagau noch? - hab nämlich voll unterrad...

what issn M-power???

also denne, viel spass am do und immer schön *Sattel hoch!*


----------



## Stefan Utz (15. Juli 2009)

nicerguy schrieb:


> Verdammt geil wars, besonders der "Michelinjumpintome" Kontest muss wiederholt werden. Irre!!! Beim nächsten Treffen, Lakejump!!!!!!! Also wieder weitermachen und auf Donnerstag freuen.




Ja voll geil!!! 
Erst 5 Liter "5,0" reingesoffen für mehr Gewicht nach vorne und anschließen mit Anlauf zusammenkrachen. 
Nette Party, genau das richtige für einen ganz normalen Montag .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (15. Juli 2009)

sers leutz
also ich bin dabei morgen leider mit schewerem grät hab ja mein stevens zerstört letzte woche.
is aber net schlimm bins ja gewöhnt.
die bilder von meinem klingelphon werd ich morgen an bierklau weiter geben.

@bierklau: naja aufstehen hat geklappt arbeiten auch. nur glaub auto fahren hätt ich noch net dürfen.

@utz:ja da geb ich dir recht. es war brutal geil nur des nächste mal bitte net an nem montag.


lassts krachen


----------



## Bierklau (15. Juli 2009)

@ Donnerstag Playriden + Stammtisch

Hab die Edelweißhütte/Deckersberg für 20:30 reserviert für 7 bis 8 Personen
Treffpunkt bei Racer Jörg vor dem Laden...für die Weibchen 18:00 Uhr für die Pünktlichen 18:30 Uhr.

Ja hab denen schon gesagt, wir könnten dreckig sein...

Hab noch eine Stirnlampe, will die jemand ausleihen???


----------



## Bierklau (15. Juli 2009)

@ Finale Ligurie

ich fang die Tage mal eine Ersatzteilliste an und stell die hier rein als word Vorlage...da könnt Ihr Eure Ideen mit reinschreiben und dann müssen wir mal schauen, wer was mitbringt...Werkzeug würde höchstwahrscheinlich ein Satz reichen...so wegen Platz im Bus he, he, he...möchte übrigens gleich am Anfang den Fahrer mimen, dann kann ich in Ruhe pennen und ab Genua Bier trinken...    ;-)


----------



## Bierklau (15. Juli 2009)

@ Finale Info II

Gruß und Vorschlag vom Ron aus Heidelberg...
"Hi,

Ich wollte noch sagen dass gerade ein Kumpel von mir gerade 3 Monate Guide in Finale macht!!! Cooler Typ!. Könntest du Silvia anmailen und fragen ob wir ihn bekommen könnten. Sein Name is Tobias Döring. Das wär halt super weil der weis welche Trails uns gefallen

Gruß Ron


----------



## More...wood (16. Juli 2009)

Würden heute auch noch zu dritt auf den Stammtisch kommen. Ist noch Platz?


----------



## Bierklau (16. Juli 2009)

@ more wood / LOGO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (16. Juli 2009)

sach aber etz scho das ich ziemlich früh verschwinden muss weil ich morgen noch früher aufstehen muss. aber auf ein oder zwei radler geh ich scho mit.


also bis später


----------



## Bierklau (16. Juli 2009)

@ FINALE Ligurie / Herrn Lenzen rockt die Trails in Finale...zwecks Vorfreude

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...t-team-rider-mario-lenzen-finale-ligure-italy


----------



## More...wood (16. Juli 2009)

Ok super dann sind wir auch bis halb 9 oben. Können leider nicht mitfahren da wir bis acht Uhr noch essen sind. Bis später!


----------



## Jayson213 (17. Juli 2009)

servus.

war ja gestern noch ganz nett, bis auf den kleinen extra-ausflug 
und erstaunlich was der jörgi jetzt so alles als restposten raushaut...


----------



## Ben-Der (17. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> servus.
> 
> war ja gestern noch ganz nett, bis auf den kleinen extra-ausflug
> und erstaunlich was der jörgi jetzt so alles als restposten raushaut...


 
Hmm, der hat aber ein komisches Schlafzimmer! 
Sieht alles iwie steril aus?

Wer ist das denn?

Gruß Ben-Der

Ach ja, was geht am Wochenende? Hab diesmal keinen anderen Termin drin.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Juli 2009)

dirk! eieiei was hat er denn gmacht? 

darf man da fotografiern?

naja, jedenfalls gute besserung...


Ps: Schienbeinschoner, leute,  ich sags doch, schienbeinschoner...


----------



## kaltverformer (17. Juli 2009)

........... endlich mal normale Leute! Ein Mann ohne Narben ist kein echter Mann. So schauts aus.
Racer Jörg


----------



## Bierklau (17. Juli 2009)

@ Playriden / Vielen Dank für die Hilfe mit dem Verband und dem Shuttle ins KKH...
...das Bild ist natürlich ein wenig getürkt, aber so lang man im OP noch jokes machen kann, ist ja alles klar...mein Idol aus den wild times fährt auch wieder...Palmer is back, excellent. Ist der nicht so alt wie ich???


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Juli 2009)

für alle die bei dem wetter nicht raus wollen - oder verletzt sind... *g*


http://www.austria.com/mtb09/download


----------



## Bierklau (20. Juli 2009)

@ RESPECT / Am letzten Samstag waren die 111 Meilen von Steinach (12h DH Rennen) die Jungs und Mädels von eigthinch-racing waren mit zwei TEAMS am Start. Einem Girly Team und einem bloke Team...Super Ergebnis für die Girls bestehend aus den Schwemmer sisters, Karin und Anna mit dem 1. Platz in der Damenwertung und immerhin 10. in der Gesamtwertung. Dabei wurden immerhin 5 weitere Männerteams gebügelt. Respect!!! Die anderen sind aufgrund eines Wechselfehlers in den letzten Minuten nur Zweite geworden...angesicht der Wetterverhältnisse sind in meinen Augen alle Gewinner....weitere Infos & auch Bilder findet Ihr demnächst auf w3.eightinch.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerguy (20. Juli 2009)

Und an ALLE, bitte Herrn "Oldguy" Bierklau zum Geburtstag gratulieren!!!!!!!


----------



## Bierklau (22. Juli 2009)

@ Dreams come true ...propably my new bike for season 2010??? 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4181281"]951 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bierklau (22. Juli 2009)

@ Donnerstag Playriden / Diesen Donnerstag wieder spätestens 18:30 Uhr bei JT vor dem Laden...ähhm ich komm dann nur zum carbo loading...rock & ride  big D


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Juli 2009)

dafür  fahr ich mit...

carbo loading zzzzzzzz....


----------



## Jayson213 (22. Juli 2009)

ich könnt mir auch vorstellen ne runde mit rollen zu gehen.
hab unerwarteter weise frühschicht morgen und habe dementsprechend abend doch zeit...

als denn, bis denn


----------



## santacruzer71 (22. Juli 2009)

Sonja und ich sind nicht mit dabei.
Sind heut am Gaißkopf gewesen und morgen ist Spicak angesagt.
Gruß......


----------



## Jayson213 (22. Juli 2009)

wie war das mit dem hafjell-bikepark?wann fahrn wir da hin?
sieht nett aus! 






frei nach dem motto : "go big, or go home!"


----------



## ringo14 (22. Juli 2009)

bis morgen...


----------



## Jayson213 (23. Juli 2009)

tolles wetter ->da ich geh heut doch nicht zum schwimm-unterricht 
bei dem wetter bleib ich daham und guck radeln im tv...

als denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (23. Juli 2009)

weichei!!! war echt ganz lustig...


----------



## kaltverformer (24. Juli 2009)

Bin Samstag Nachmittag in Osternohe. Vollgas!! Schlüsselbein ist wieder gut. Wer kommt mit ....... ?


----------



## Golzman (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin dann mal.. ähh.. Zigaretten holen  Also, bis die Tage. Ich denk an euch wenn ich in der Sonne liege 

MfG Golzman


----------



## Bierklau (25. Juli 2009)

@ NEWS im Forum / hab grad entdeckt, daÃ das Red Bull Road race am 10. Oktober am Moritzberg stattfindet....hmmm??? Bin da zwar noch niemals die StraÃe runter, aber hÃ¶rt sich nach einer ziemlich abgefahrenen Aktion an...Wer macht mit? Gestartet wird wie beim 4X zu viert...Onkel Jay??? Ich glaub ich mach da mit...was zieht man denn da fÃ¼r Reifen auf??? Bitte um Tipps...

Beat the Street: Sichere dir deinen Startplatz bei Red Bull Road Rage 


Mountainbiker oder Radrenner, Profi oder Amateur â wer schieÃt den Moritzberg bei NÃ¼rnberg am schnellsten runter? Diese Frage 
beantworten 150 MÃ¤nner und Frauen am 10. Oktober, wenn sie den besten Downhill-Biker Deutschlands unter sich ausmachen. Als Preisgeld winken 5.000 Euro. 
Mitmachen kann jedermann und jedefrau ab 16 Jahren. Nur ein Bike, 
SchutzausrÃ¼stung und eine Portion Mut sind Pflicht. Anmeldungen unter 
www.redbull.de 



Kalifornien, Italien, Schweiz, nun Franken: Jetzt kommt die Street-Downhill-Extravaganza nach Deutschland. Das erste deutsche Red Bull Road Rage findet am Moritzberg in RÃ¶thenbach/Leinburg, dem Hausberg der NÃ¼rnberger, statt. Auf einer 2,1 Kilometer langen Strecke mit 188 Metern HÃ¶hendifferenz geht es Runde fÃ¼r Runde durch elf Links- und Rechtskurven â zu viert im Boarder-Cross-Stil wohlgemerkt. 32 MÃ¤nner und 16 Frauen qualifizieren sich am Vormittag (9 bis 13 Uhr) Ã¼ber VorlÃ¤ufe fÃ¼r den Hauptevent, der von 15.30 bis 18 Uhr stattfindet. WÃ¤hrend dort die zwei Schnelleren pro Heat in die nÃ¤chste Runde aufsteigen, heiÃt es fÃ¼r die anderen beiden: Ende GelÃ¤nde! Zum Schluss bleiben vier MÃ¤nner und vier Frauen Ã¼brig, die den Sieg jeweils im groÃen Finale unter sich ausfahren



Asphaltiert, schmal und tricky. Die Strecke des Red Bull Road Rage am Moritzberg wird technisch anspruchsvoller und vielfÃ¤ltiger sein als bei allen vorangegangenen. 

Bisher ging es auf breiten PassstraÃen rasant abwÃ¤rts. âZahn um Zahn, Rad um Radâ, lautete dort das Motto. Erwartet werden darf am Moritzberg indes keine breite Autobahn, sondern Spitzkehren und Steilkurven. Taktik statt nur MÃ¶rdertempo ist also gefragt: Wo kann ich Ã¼berholen? Wie lange nutze ich den Windschatten? Wann schere ich aus, um eine Attacke zu starten? Wie spÃ¤t kann ich den Bremspunkt setzen? Fragen, die jeder Teilnehmer fÃ¼r sich gut beantworten muss.

So wird auch das Starterfeld beim deutschen Red Bull Road Rage bunter sein als bei allen anderen Bike-Events: Amateure und Pros aus allen Lagern (StraÃe, Downhill, Cross Country, 4X), Damen und Herren, Jung und Alt kÃ¶nnen sich dem Berg stellen. Einzige Bedingungen: 
Eine SchutzausrÃ¼stung muss Ã¼bergestreift werden (vor Ort zu leihen) und das Bike muss eine RadgrÃ¶Ãe von mindestens 26 Zoll haben. Am 10. Oktober wird sich dann entscheiden, aus welchem Lager der schnellste Downhill-Biker Deutschlands kommt. 

Keine Zeit verlieren heiÃt es also fÃ¼r enthusiastische Rad-Raketen, Anmeldungen werden unter www.redbull.de angenommen. Das Startgeld betrÃ¤gt 20 Euro und enthÃ¤lt neben dem Recht der Teilnahme Verpflegung und ein Shirt vom Wettkampf.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Juli 2009)

ja, doch, interessant

was nimmt man den da fürn rad?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Juli 2009)

apropo rad,  wisst ihr eigentlich wie geil die fusion hinterbauten funktionieren?
bei 180mm ! sowas von antriebsneutral(im wiegetritt reingestemmt, was die müden beine hergaben-kaum wippen)und alles ohne plattform und gleichzeitig sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten...

achja mx bubu seins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MX-Bubu (25. Juli 2009)

sozusagen floatlink beats vpp?

denk mal ein kleines hardtail, 80mm gabel fürs gröbere, aber ziemlich straffes setup mit schwalbe big apple liteskin bereifung (kenn den belag net so gut aber vermutlich nicht der beste und sauberste.

apropos setup: hat jemand so shims zuhause bzw bekommt man die irgendwo her?


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Juli 2009)

was ich aus den letzten jahren kenne_ rennread + dh-lenker = sieger!

den fischbach hats letztes jahr völlig zerbröselt bei dem rennen...
is aber ganz lustig.aber auf jeden fall hardtail und streetreifen aufziehen für sowas.

zum zugucken kann ich mich denk ich begeistern, aber selber fahren werd ich wohl nich...


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2009)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> apropos setup: hat jemand so shims zuhause



Ja.



MX-Bubu schrieb:


> bzw bekommt man die irgendwo her?



Ich hab meine von http://www.s-tech-racing.de/

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bierklau (25. Juli 2009)

@ Red Bull Road Race / Was für ein Bike..rein aus Überzeugung ein Freerider und Reifen???? Irgendwas ohne Stollen..Vielleicht hat Jayson ja noch ein paar Dirt Reifen rumliegen...sind die Weich genug? Ach ja und Herr Kaltverformer kann doch sicher Reifenwärmer besorgen...das ist doch erlaubt, oder????


----------



## Bierklau (25. Juli 2009)

@ 2010er bikes / hier mal die neuen Norcos für 2010 inclusive Fahrbericht...ich find das Shore 1 sehr geil & das TEAM DH ist ja mal der Oberhammer...

http://nsmb.com/3191-norco-bling-for-2010/


----------



## Bierklau (25. Juli 2009)

@ Float link beats VPP / rein funktional ist das float link eines der besten Systeme auf dem Markt, da es im Sitzen wie im Stehen wippfrei und dennoch sehr soft agiert...leider brechen die Fusions recht gern an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme...hört man so hier und da...passiert Dir hoffentlich nicht...falls doch bist ja ein begnadeter Schweißer


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Juli 2009)

hab noch n paar maxxis holyroller rumliegen die ich gern für so ein event zur verfügung stelle!
in der breiten 2,4" variante..."aber müßt scho geh...!"


----------



## ringo14 (25. Juli 2009)

hmm rennen naja bräucht ma nen moped kombie oda wie weil nur die normalen shorts auf teer???...


war heut o nohe sehr geil...der bisl regen macht gar nix...bis auf zwei pfütschen auf der dh im unteren teil...


----------



## speedy_j (25. Juli 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Red Bull Road Race / Was für ein Bike..rein aus Überzeugung ein Freerider und Reifen????



starrbike + straßenschlitzer mit weicher gummimischung

soweit ich das einschätzen kann, gibt es nur 3 stellen, die man hart anbremsen muss. felgenbremse reicht also völlig.


----------



## Bierklau (27. Juli 2009)

@ local hero...Kim im Interview bei den 111 Meilen von Steinach und seit gestern frisch gebackene Deutsche Meisterin...Glückwunsch

http://www.tollesthueringen.de/eintrag/nachrichten-sport/tollkuehne-springer-auf-drahteseln/6008/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (28. Juli 2009)

denk auch zum zusehen is des red bull ROAD RAGE ne geile sache


----------



## Stefan Utz (29. Juli 2009)

Deutsche Meisterin, voll geil. Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wer kommt am Do. alles zur Tour?


----------



## Bierklau (29. Juli 2009)

@ Playriden / wie immer bei Racer Jörg vorm Laden Abflug am 18:30 CET - bin um 17:30 beim Doc zum Fäden ziehen...ist die Wunde halbwegs zu bin ich dabei...ansonsten wiederum beim Carboloading Kratzer???


----------



## Bierklau (29. Juli 2009)

@ Red Bull Road Race...

http://www.redbull.de/#page=ArticlePage.1248701297166-1864633406.2


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. Juli 2009)

wenn ich vor 18,15 uhr arbeit aus hab...


----------



## MX-Bubu (29. Juli 2009)

Kleine Korrektur am Rande: CEST, nicht CET, sonst kommen noch welche ne Stunde zu spät!
Bin evtl auch dabei.


----------



## ringo14 (30. Juli 2009)

na dann bis glei...


----------



## Bierklau (31. Juli 2009)

@ endlich normale Leute...mal was anderes als immer nur Fahrrad...

http://www.evisor.tv/tv/werkstatt/roadster-oder-supermoto-franzo-6329.htm


----------



## MX-Bubu (31. Juli 2009)

habs gestern nimmer gschafft, bin aber zur zeit recht viel haas`schen trail unterwegs, wenn also mal wer lust und zeit hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (1. August 2009)

Mahlzeit,

bin wieder im Lande. Geht morgen was zusammen? Donnerstag wäre ich gern dabei, habe die Tage noch frei..  Freu mich auf die kommende Zeit.

MfG Golzman


----------



## Jayson213 (3. August 2009)

servus.

ich denke es wird zum biken nicht das schlechteste wetter werden/sein! 
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=IT0LI0057


----------



## ringo14 (3. August 2009)

des wäre ja perfekt...aber wenn die so genau sin wir für uns hier na dann...


für freitag. hätte gesagt wir treffen uns um sechs am laden...oda wie???


----------



## Jayson213 (3. August 2009)

und dann ab nach NBG die jungs abholen....

im übrigen is wetter.com ziemlich zuverlässig


----------



## Bierklau (4. August 2009)

@ Finale News / JT fällt leider mit gebrochener Hand aus...somit nur noch 7 Hansel / der Bus ist klar und wird Freitag um 14.00 Uhr geholt und nach Hersbruck gebracht / beladen Bikes und Material Datum und Uhrzeit müssen wir noch abstimmen; es wäre das einfachste bis Donnerstag alles zu JT zu schaffen / Verpflegung übernimmt jeder selbst / Werkzeug und Kleinteile Golzman & Utz / Ersatzbike Golzman oder JT / Ron kommt zwischen 3 und 4 am Freitag Nachmittag zu mir / Abfahrt Freitag 20.oo Uhr bei JT vor dem Laden dann sammeln wir die Nürnberger auf / Foto & Video prodcution Jay & Golzman / Wetter gut? Es sind Regenschauer für So bis Mittwoch vorhergesagt??? / Let´s rock...big D


----------



## Bierklau (4. August 2009)

@ bike buddy Christian aus Zürich...dieses Jahr war Chris in Scottland..checkt mal die Bilder und Filmchen...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/album.php?aid=2021026&id=1205946442


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (4. August 2009)

wetter schwankt mal wieder 

jetzt wieder evtl schauer bis dienstag...ich glaub nich dran...

als denn...


----------



## Bierklau (4. August 2009)

@ Finale / Wäre es denn den Nürnbergern möglich Ihre Bikes am Do mit nach Herschi Town zu bringen? Wäre es weiterhin möglich, daß wir mit Bus und Anhänger nicht in die Stadt gondeln müssen, sondern uns auf einem Autobahnparkplatz treffen?


----------



## Jayson213 (4. August 2009)

ähm...stadt is nicht schlimm.wohnen ja ganz schön nah am stadtring.
von meiner seite aus, wäre es mir lieb und recht wenn der trott uns holen könnte.
zumal ich donnerstag auch wohl nicht bei der runde dabei sein werde...

Dito herr golzman! (beitrag unter mir)

das mit jörg find ich sehr schade im übrigen


----------



## Golzman (4. August 2009)

Mmh.. ich für meinen Teil würde es auch bevorzugen, wenn ihr uns in Nbg. mit Kind und Kegel abholt. Da ich ja vorhabe 2 Bikes mitzunehmen und Werkzeug sowie E-Teile dabei habe, müßten wir am Donnerstag, bzw. Freitagabend extra mit 2 Autos losfahren. Das find ich doch ein wenig umständlich, von der Packerei mal ganz zu schweigen. Und der Fahrweg verlängert sich für euch nur unwesentlich, bzw. ist durch die Nähe zum Ring, bzw. der A6 kaum ein großer Zeitverlust zu erwarten. Ist meine Meinung.. 


Ach.. und was mir noch einfällt. Könnte jemand ein großes Schloß zum zusätzlichen sichern der Bikes organisieren?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. August 2009)

wenn hier mal noch ne frage außerhalb fi.... gestellt werden darf:?

unter euch sind doch einige treue anhänger der five ten pantoletten - wie fallen die aus?

hat zufällig jemand die Größe 11?

Danke.


----------



## MX-Bubu (4. August 2009)

ne schmie, die hab ich schon vor die zum beobachten gehabt. die will ich


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. August 2009)

nüx


----------



## Bierklau (5. August 2009)

@ 5/10 Schuhe sind echt gut, fahr sie seit zwei Jahren bei jedem Wetter. Beim Freeriden aber auch auf Tour...sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen / Größen gibt es wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur ganze Größen d.h. keine 9,5 / einziger Kritikpunkt meiner seits ist, daß die Schnürsenkel ungeschützt rumhängen, aber das ist mit dem neuen Modell auch passe´


----------



## Bierklau (5. August 2009)

@ music for freeride / rules of metal...ja nö, ich fands witzig

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1154901/eds_furry_****ing_guide_to_metal/


----------



## Golzman (6. August 2009)

Morgäähn...

da sich noch niemand zum Thema Bikesicherung vorort/ Schloß geäußert hat, werd ich heut mal die Fahrradkiste aufsuchen und mir was passendes zulegen. Es wäre trotzdem von Vorteil, wenn jeder zusätzlich ein vorhandenes Fahrradschloß mitbringt, denn umso mehr Systeme wir verwenden (Bügel-,Seil-,Vorhängeschlößer, etc.), desto sicherer wird das ganze am Ende.

Alsdenn          Golzman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonnychiba (6. August 2009)

wünsch den finale gängern einen schönen urlaub, 
lasst es krachen 
und jörg ne gute besserung


----------



## Jayson213 (6. August 2009)

so....

das lassen wir!




und das machen wir!


----------



## Bierklau (6. August 2009)

@ last words...for Finale...ich weiß langsam reichts
@ replacement racer / Mpower fährt für Kaltverformer
@ großes Schloß besorgt Onkel Utz...eins zwei mehr können nicht schaden
@ playriden HEUTE findet statt 18:00 treffen 18:30 Uhr Abfahrt...bitte heut nur rechts Kurven hab eine steifes Genick...ja Genick...


----------



## Bierklau (6. August 2009)

@ 1st official giant´s long travel only...

http://nsmb.com/3210-preview-giant-2010-long-travel-bikes/


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. August 2009)

also jungs...

ich wünsche euch viel spass und dass alles gut geht
(außer natürlich das ein oder andere, mehr oder weniger kleine vorkommniss über dass dann zuhause am stammtisch gelacht werden kann - aber utz und ringo sind ja dabei...)!

ich bleib meiner rad-abstinenz treu(kriegs einfach nicht auf die reihe ein rad für´s grobe zu haben) tourenfahren schaff ich heut auch net - bin ausnahmsweise verletzt...

das Leben ist sooo ungerecht - ihr habt die schönste woche des jahres vor euch und ich eine woche voll mit depri´s.


----------



## ringo14 (6. August 2009)

finale oho finale ohoheo!!!!!!! jungs UND mädels bis morgen!!!!!! hof bekomm mei paket no..........................


----------



## More...wood (7. August 2009)

So bin auch wieder im Lande. Viel Spaß in Finale und an die restlichen, ist jemand am Weekend in Osternohe anzutreffen???


----------



## Aporider (12. August 2009)

sers leutz also der rest der noch im lande is.
wollt blos anfragen wies morgen aussieht wegen Do radeln.
also ich hätte zeit.

lass krachen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. August 2009)

wenn ich ein rad hab... bin morgen in ingolstadt wohnung anschauen... aber vllt. auch nicht??????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. August 2009)

osternohe: gerne wenn ich ein fahrbares radl hab...


----------



## Ben-Der (12. August 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> osternohe: gerne wenn ich ein fahrbares radl hab...


 

Du jammerst fei scho gscheid rum!!!!!


----------



## MX-Bubu (12. August 2009)

freitag nachmittag evtl osternohe?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. August 2009)

nööö ich jammer net!

was steht bei dir am we an? herr ben

warst du jetzt schon mal in oagau?


----------



## Ben-Der (12. August 2009)

Iwie war ich zu faul auf Ogau zu fahren! Das letzte mal hätte ich dann alleine fahren müssen! Darauf hatte ich keine rechte lust! 
Naja, ich hab etz dann 2 wochen urlaub! Da werde ich sicher mein Unwesen treiben! 
We evtl osternohe!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. August 2009)

ja, dann lass mal wissen was du so treibst...
ich wandere in den nächsten paar wochen so auf den grad zwischen urlaub und nicht urlaub!
kanns mir da aber scho einrichten dass es passt!

mx-bubu is auch noch im uralub und gewillt zu radeln, vllt. lässt sich ja die ein oder andere action starten...

aber falls meine karre fetsch is auf jeden osternohe und iwie ziehts mich a a weng am silbersattel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (16. August 2009)

moin moin...

habe meine käse-boller irgendwie versielt 
hat ihn jemand?

ach ja, schee wars!

ein paar bilder werden nach dem wieder-erwachen kommen...


----------



## Bierklau (16. August 2009)

@ Käseboller / check ich gleich aus..muß mich nur erst durch die ganzen Bierdosen wühlen....an alle, die nicht in Finale waren..beißt Euch in den Arsch....hier mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung frei nach MPower...geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,geil,


----------



## Jayson213 (16. August 2009)

@bierklau: word! 

















in dem sinn...
der mutlimediabeauftragte


----------



## Bierklau (18. August 2009)

@ Playriden...diesen Donnerstag wie immer bei Herrn Kaltverformer vor dem Laden...es wird ein wenig girly diese Woche...bringe einen Kumpel aus Norwegen mit...glaube nicht, daß der schon mal biken war...Utz ist im Urlaub und Herr Kaltverformer gewinnt die IDM Meisterschaft vorzeitig (Daumen drück!!!!!!!!!!!) Wer kommt sonst so???
@ mal wieder schlafen / geht es Euch auch so? Ich könnt andauernd nur pennen...woran das wohl liegt???


----------



## Jayson213 (18. August 2009)

ähm...*räusper-räusper*

video is fertig 
nach 3tagen schneiden, sortieren, nerven verlieren und rum-motzen endlich...
hab noch keine dia-show mit angehängt.soll ich?

falls es einer haben will, evtl bescheid sagen, oder soll ich gleich für alle finalisten machen?kleine fehler müßen übersehen werden.

so what...check it out!


----------



## kaltverformer (18. August 2009)

Will auch Video haben. War ja nicht dabei und will wenigstens wissen, was ich versäumt habe. Daumen drücken fürs Wochenende wäre erwünscht. Evtl. gibts ja nächste Woche was zum feiern.


----------



## Akira01 (18. August 2009)

Na herzlichen glückwunsch zum fertigstellen . Ich will auch bitte sehen .und next year möcht ich auch mit .?


----------



## Aporider (18. August 2009)

sers leutz
ich denk ich bin am Do dabei.
war ja letzten Do ziemlich allein unterwegs im gewitter.
es is ein scheis job aber einer muss ihn ja machen.


----------



## Golzman (19. August 2009)

ja hier ich,... bescheid  Hätte auch gern eine Diashow mit dabei, bitte. Kann mir der Multimediabeauftragte das Produkt auch in den Briefkasten schmeißen  ??

Golzman


----------



## More...wood (19. August 2009)

Würde auch gern das Video sehen und euch beneiden  Denke ich bin am Donnerstag auch mal dabei.

@kaltverformer: Viel Glück am Weekend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (19. August 2009)

jayson, ja, Video sehen will! lads doch bei youtube hoch :]


----------



## Bierklau (19. August 2009)

@ > 25.000 visits ANNIVERSARY / hey männers, ist Euch eigentlich mal aufgefallen, daß wir bereits mehr als 25.000 visits auf unserer FRED haben??? das müssen wir feiern !!!

@ Finale Vid / also ich will das Video mit Diashow und allem pimp & punk

@ Playriding / bin dabei und bring noch ein Greenhorn mit...also Entspannungsrunde


----------



## M-Power (19. August 2009)

jaaaaa! ich wills auch unbedingt haben.
war ja auch ein sehr lustiger urlaub. 
schmeiss mich heut noch weg vor lachen 

sonne, strand, meer, banana joe... und vor allem fooorodfoan!

ciao amigos,
p****


----------



## Bierklau (19. August 2009)

@ Banana-Joe & fooorodfoan wird glaub ich ein running-gag...


----------



## M-Power (19. August 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Banana-Joe & fooorodfoan wird glaub ich ein running-gag...


 

...und das "bumbumbum, yeahhh, babababa, huiiiiii, jaaaa, uuund bam ba bam, bababababa...boa geiiil" wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Jayson213 (19. August 2009)

puuupsiiiiiiiiie!!!
-> du hier  

video wird nich hochgeladen, das würde mich nochmehr nerven kosten.ist zu groß als das ich das will. ohne dia-show geschmeidige 15:30min!!!

als denn, bin noch am basteln


----------



## More...wood (19. August 2009)

wie wäre es mit rapidshare?


----------



## ringo14 (19. August 2009)

dann sollten wir bald nen stammtisch machen und es gemeinsam anschaun oda wie war des geplant? wird des veröffentlicht?


----------



## Jayson213 (19. August 2009)

jeder der anwesenden bzw die mitwollten bekommen eine copy des films.
die nürnberger behalt/verteil ich, den rest der leute ausm wald oder sonst woher verteilt gevatter streßbeauftragter bigD 

als denn...muß ja nich jeder öffentlich sehen was wir fürn käse machen wenn man uns allein raus lässt!

in dem sinn, muß noch weiter basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (20. August 2009)

@ Finale Vid / gestern Sneak Preview, hab rein zufällig den Herrn Multimediabeauftragten am See getroffen...nach gemeinsamen Schwitzen haben wir uns zu einem spontan BBQ entschieden uuuuuuuuuuuund eine Sneak Preview des Vid´s gesehen...ich fands so geil, ich habs mir in Nacht noch ca. 10x reingezogen...noch ein paar kleine Corrrections und dann wird es verteilt...oder wollen wir einen Premieren Veranstaltung am nächsten Stammtisch machen???
@ Freeridestammtisch Sommerfest / Bitte um Terminvorschläge ich sag mal 18. oder 19. September???? Bitte um Feedback...besonders vom Sicherheitsbeauftragten


----------



## M-Power (20. August 2009)

an alle beauftragten,

gemeinsamer kinoabend wäre cool  bin dabei!
hol mir die cd aber trotzdem vorher ab, hehe ))


----------



## Bierklau (20. August 2009)

@ Hi mates, bin fürs biken heut abend entschuldigt fahr nämlich jetzt schon los...fürs Apres Biken bin ich aber wieder dabei kratzer??? 1/2 9 Uhr ???


----------



## Jayson213 (20. August 2009)

also wegen dem termin für nen stammtisch.
das mit dem 18.09 oder 19.09. find ich jetzt nicht so gut, weil ich da ähm...aufm weg nach ähm...*räusper*...finale bin 

evtl das we vorher, da bin ich zwar arbeiten, aber wäre ja nich das erstmal stammtisch mit anschließendem frühdienst :kotz:


----------



## More...wood (20. August 2009)

Keiner heute Lust gehabt zum biken? Naja der Biergarten ruft xD


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. August 2009)

lust häid ich zu gaoer dumm vül


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (21. August 2009)

Mahlzeit..

also als Stammtischtermin würde der 19. bei mir passen. 
diesen Samstag Videopremiere  bin ich dabei. Obwohl es wohl für den ein oder anderen nicht das erste Mal sein wird 

Sonntag Osternohe?


----------



## Jayson213 (21. August 2009)

sonntag arbeiten 
aber dann!ich hab ab donnerstag frei und da wollt ich mal an buck und nach osternohe schauen, muß aber erst noch das radel scheene machen...


----------



## More...wood (21. August 2009)

Stammtisch würde am 19ten gehen und am nächsten Tag ist ja schon die IAA  Sonntag denke ich bin ich auch am start. 

@golzman: Brauchst du noch die schwarzen Bänder fürs Bike?


----------



## Golzman (21. August 2009)

@ Morewood: Cool das du da noch dran gedacht hast. Würd ich gern mal probieren..  Kannst du den Kram Sonntag mit nach Osternohe bringen? Thanx.

Ride on


----------



## More...wood (21. August 2009)

Klar bring ich dir mit! Kann man hier irgendwie seinen Namen ändern??


----------



## ringo14 (21. August 2009)

so ich geh jetz nach onohe und gemeinsame premiere fänd ich echt cool...aber jetz hats ja eh scha die hälfte gesehen. wenn der muldimediabeaufdragde da ka zeit müssen wir wohl verschieben...bis heut amnd bei jbo!!! mal wida bisl airtime...


----------



## ringo14 (21. August 2009)

und wir sin gestern gefahren sind genau 1 oder 2 nach halb sieben los...waren aber leider nur zu zweit.


----------



## More...wood (21. August 2009)

Mh okay bis 18 Uhr ist keiner gekommen und dann bin ich kurz nach 6er wieder gefahren. Na ich hoff mal heut Abend wirds bei Jbo nicht verregnet... oder gibts wieder nen Zelt?


----------



## Bierklau (22. August 2009)

@ Bike Tour am Donnerstag...Ergebnis Schulter ausgekugelt, Schlüsselbein gebrochen, verschiedene Prellungen und Hautabschürfungen...aber er kann schon wieder lachen...


----------



## Jayson213 (22. August 2009)

wer bitte ist das?
würd mal sagen: gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (23. August 2009)

@ FETTE GRATULATION !!! Kollege Kaltverformer hat sich mit zwei dritten Plätzen in Holland vorzeitig den Titel gesichert...an dieser Stelle bietet sich an Herr Peat zu zitieren "**** you young guys"....www.idm.de

IDM SUPERBIKE - TT Circuit Assen, Bericht Rennen 2 
Jörg Teuchert steht als neuer Meister fest  
Jörg Teuchert (Hersbruck/Yamaha) sicherte sich mit Platz drei den Meistertitel in der Klasse IDM Superbike hinter Martin Bauer (Honda), der ein starkes Comeback nach langer Verletzungspause feierte, und Andy Meklau (beide AUT/Suzuki). Vom Start weg kämpften Bauer und Teuchert und setzten sich zunächst vom Rest des Feldes ab, bevor sich Andy Meklau zurück an die Streithähne heran kämpfte. In einer spannenden letzten Runde konnte Meklau Teuchert noch überholen und sich den zweiten Platz sichern. 
Hinter der Spitzengruppe fuhr der Sieger aus dem ersten Lauf, Matej Smrz (CZE/Honda), auf Rang vier vor Kai-Borre Anderesen (NOR/KTM) und Gareth Jones (AUS/Yamaha). 

Clemens Schreiter, idm.de


----------



## Bierklau (26. August 2009)

@ HELP WANTED / Hi mates, bin jetzt den dritten Tag allein am schuften...bin ja auch fast fertig, nur so langsam zeigen sich erste Verschleißerscheinungen...also wenn Euch langweilig ist...ich könnte ein wenig Hilfe beim Schippen vertragen...Thx


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. August 2009)

was machst du denn?


----------



## Jayson213 (26. August 2009)

nette erinnerung...kam mir grad so


----------



## Bierklau (27. August 2009)

@ last words to Finale / Finale 2010 im September so ab week 33 & Frage nummer due : evtl. 2 Wochen oder 10 Tage fahren? Eine Woche ist doch recht kurz, oder?

@ BAD NEWS / Markus R.´s Vater ist letzte Woche im Alter von 60 Jahren nach einem Schlaganfall verstorben, Markus war einer der ersten am FR Stammtisch..ich besorg mal eine Beileidskarte...


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

draufklicken, finden, zuschlagen, melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...75#post6273675


----------



## Bierklau (27. August 2009)

@ my next plans...Stale hat bereits seinen Humor wiedergefunden und ist schon ganz heiß drauf sich ein bike zu kaufen...big D 666


----------



## More...wood (27. August 2009)

bei mir wird es heut leider doch nichts mir biken... Amsterdam


----------



## Bierklau (28. August 2009)

@ new products and bikes 2010 interessant für die Giant Fans, das Reign SX richtig gelesen aber leider nur in Canada und USA erhältlich sowie erste Bilder vom Glory 1 und Faith 1 was meiner Meinung nach die geilere Farben hat...aber gaygeschmacksache...

http://www.nsmb.com/3251-new-product-crankworx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (28. August 2009)

vom donnerstag ein nachtrag...


----------



## Golzman (29. August 2009)

Mahlzeit,

wäre am Donnerstag ja auch gern mirgefahren, nur leider ist mein Reign noch nicht wieder ganz komplett. ( Teilespender in Finale ;-)) Naja, was solls...

Hab eigentlich auch ein ganz anderes Anliegen.. fährt denn jemand mit zur Eurobike? Und wenn ja, wann genau und wie lange?

                     MfG Golzman


----------



## stefschiffer (29. August 2009)

wenn einer fährt bitte melden!


----------



## Bierklau (30. August 2009)

@ Eurobike / Jörg fährt...aber er bleibt 2 Tage und fährt anschließend mit Big Al und Eightinch nach Todtnau zum heizen...bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich fahre aber wahrscheinlich nicht, da ich keinen geschäftlichen Termin am Bodensee hinbekomme und mir ein Tag Urlaub dafür zu schade ist...


----------



## Bierklau (30. August 2009)

@ Geiskoopf DH Rennen / bin definitiv nicht dabei, da meine Tochter am Sa Geburtstag hat und ich am 13. nach Hockenheim zum Saisonabschluß von Herrn Teuchert fahre...wer Bock hat, hab noch Plätze frei


----------



## Akira01 (30. August 2009)

kennt einer von euch jemand der ne manitou x vert carbon zu verkaufen hat danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (31. August 2009)

Servus,
etwas kurzfristig, aber vielleicht hat noch wer Zeit.
Heute Abend um halb sieben Tour fahren. Treffpunkt bei mir in Hirschbach.
Danach FAS!!


----------



## kaltverformer (31. August 2009)

Ich fahre am Donnerstag abend mit Wohnmobil nach Friedrichshafen. Bin somit Freitag und Samstag auf der Eurobike. Samstag wahrscheinlich aber nich zu lange. Danach gehts weiter nach Todtnau. Sonntag Bikepark mit Big Al.
Racer Jörg


----------



## Golzman (1. September 2009)

@ Kaltverformer: Vielleicht noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im Wohnmobil frei? Würde Donnerstagabend selbst anreisen und Freitag nach Feierabend wieder zurück fahren. Hast du da schon vorbestellt bzw. ein Händlernachweis für mich? Oder fährt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## Bierklau (1. September 2009)

@ NEW GIANT Faith / ausführliche Vorstellung und Fahrbericht in Colorada Giant Faith 2010...und es ist keine Lyrik sondern einen Totem Solo Air...

http://nsmb.com/3260-first-look-2010-giant-faith/


----------



## kaltverformer (1. September 2009)

Golzman
Klar, kein Problem. Im Womo ist noch Platz. Karten sind schon da
Racer Jörg #1


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. September 2009)

@ bierklau:

ich sagte doch es war das faith mit den um die 17kg, da wird das glory dh schon noch ne ecke schwerer sein....


achja 3. okt. ist schlecht, da sind doch schon eh immer so viele sachen...


----------



## Bierklau (1. September 2009)

@ Playriden am Donnerstag / sind wohl nicht allzuviele beim Eurobike fever...wer ist denn dabei???

@ Eurobike / Werner Raum sucht auch noch jemanden der fährt...wer noch einen Platz frei hat kann sich ja bei Rainer melden...ach ja und Kollege Schiffer hätte gerne mal ein Rotwild Prospekt mitgebracht, wäre schön wenn einer dran denkt...für mich bitte Fotos von Lapierre, Speiseeis, Giant, Norco, Intense, Mavic, DT Swiss, Sram, RS und Formular bitte schön...ach ja und von dem Hotti auf dem Cosmic Stand ein gerahmtes...


----------



## Tabibuschua (1. September 2009)

auch hier mal die Frage in die Runde:

ich brauch mal eure fachkundigen Meinungen: is das ein Haarriss , ja oder nein:
http://dragdim.unreality.de/img_2301.jpg
Ich kann dazu nix sagen, muss das mal in der Kiste ankucken lassen.


----------



## Stefan Utz (2. September 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> auch hier mal die Frage in die Runde:
> 
> ich brauch mal eure fachkundigen Meinungen: is das ein Haarriss , ja oder nein:
> http://dragdim.unreality.de/img_2301.jpg
> Ich kann dazu nix sagen, muss das mal in der Kiste ankucken lassen.


 
Musst mal mit Nitroverdünnung die Schadenstelle gründlich saubermachen, dann erkennst du besser ob das nur Dreck ist oder Riss.
Das Nitro aber nur an die Schadenstelle auftragen, es kann den Lack angreifen!


----------



## Bierklau (2. September 2009)

@ Riß oder nicht...die korrekte Art das festzustellen nennt sich Oberflächenrißprüfung...da gibt es 2 mir bekannte Verfahren, von denen Du das 2. benutzen solltest. Das Farbeindringverfahren. Ist total simple. Die Stelle wird gereinigt und mit einem rotem Pulver aus der Dose besprüht...anschließend die Entwicklungszeit beachten..ca 10 bis 20 min...dann wird das Zeug abgewaschen und ein weißes Pulver aufgespüht...nach weiteren Minuten entsteht überall da, wo ein Riß ist eine rote Ader sog. Anzeichen...tritt das auf hast Du einen Riß, punktförmige Anzeigen sind meißtens unbedeutend. Du kannst bei fast jedem Werkzeugbau oder Maschinenbau nachfragen...die leihen Dir das Zeug bestimmt...die Methode ist relativ eindeutig Zeitaufwand ca. 1h...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. September 2009)

lässt sich auf fotos schlecht beurteilen... die stelle ist aber gut geeignet für haarrisse!

@ Eurobike: und für mich das ein oder andere bike und diverse Parts


----------



## Tabibuschua (2. September 2009)

ok, danke schonmal für die Tipps!


----------



## Golzman (2. September 2009)

Hat wer die Handynummer vom Reiner? Also ich habe wie gesagt vor von Donnerstag auf Freitag zu fahren und die Nacht bei Jörg im WoMo zu verbringen. Wer sich anschließen kann/möchte soll sich bei mir melden. Fotos sind kein Problem.. aber Bikes mitbringen wird schwierig  Und ich glaube auch nicht das viele Hotties da sein werden, zumindest bei Cosmic/Marzocchi. Die haben das offiziell aufgegeben 

Bis denni

MfG Golzman


----------



## kaltverformer (2. September 2009)

Golzman.
Bitte ein paar DVD´s mitnehmen. Donnerstag abend und Freitag abend Filmabend bei mir im Womo. Nur Bier trinken ist ja langweilig

Racer Jörg


----------



## kaltverformer (2. September 2009)

Hat noch jemand Lust, mit nach Todtnau mitzufahren. Würde Samstag nach Messebesuch dahin fahren. Sonntag Bikepark und dann wieder nach Hause.
Big Al kann leider nicht und somit suche ich noch einen Mitstreiter

Racer Jörg


----------



## ringo14 (2. September 2009)

weiß noch nicht ob ich kann morgen kann...


----------



## ringo14 (2. September 2009)

hätte jemand bock am so nach todtnau oder geißkopf?


----------



## Stefan Utz (3. September 2009)

Sonntag hätt ich evtl. Zeit. Wie lange fährt man nach Todnau?
Wenn der Jörg schon dort ist könnten wir uns ja treffen. Muss halt die Gabel noch einen Tag länger herhalten......
Gruß, Sicherheitsbeauftragter


----------



## kaltverformer (3. September 2009)

Stefan Utz schrieb:


> Sonntag hätt ich evtl. Zeit. Wie lange fährt man nach Todnau?
> Wenn der Jörg schon dort ist könnten wir uns ja treffen. Muss halt die Gabel noch einen Tag länger herhalten......
> Gruß, Sicherheitsbeauftragter



Sind 415km von Hirschbach bis Todtnau
Also stramme 3,5h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MX-Bubu (3. September 2009)

@ riss: in der regel beginnt ein riss bei einem kantigen hohlprofil eher selten in der mitte, die schwachstelle ist doch die kante, außerdem wird da das material beim schweißen auch am meisten geschwächt.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. September 2009)

jetzt dann tour? 
wer ist alles dabei?
würde jemand ne 

Fox RC2 von 08 in gutem zust. brauchen?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. September 2009)

@bubu
stimmt da hast recht, des is ja mitten drin... aber an der Naht
weißt schon was von dem quelle-typ??? brauch unbedingt a Not-buk


----------



## MX-Bubu (3. September 2009)

am we weiß ich vll mehr. wie schautn der hieng-trail aus? änderungen?

@gabel. tauschen würd ich da auf jeden fall mal, evtl kannst ja noch a paar eus rausholen


----------



## ringo14 (3. September 2009)

ja dann is die frage geklääärt-geißkopf...


----------



## Jayson213 (3. September 2009)

so freunde...

da ich malochen muß am we, werd ich nach feierabend am sonntag ne gemütliche session in osternohe machen.wetter soll ja passen...
sonst noch wer dort am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefschiffer (3. September 2009)

evtl, bin ich am Start!

Hat jemand einen 50 mm Vorbau rumliegen,
ich bräuchte einen!


----------



## ringo14 (4. September 2009)

utz und ich fahren am so am geißkopf...


----------



## Bierklau (4. September 2009)

@ bin Krank und auch noch weg mit der Familie...wollte eigentlich nach Spicac darf aber keinen Sport machen da angehende Lungenentzündung & das allerschlimmste ich darf nix trinken....:-(((


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. September 2009)

war ne tolle tour gestern...

näxte wokke schpitzack???

wann is race am gk? glaub an den tag is in schpitzack sehr angenehm zu radeln...?!


----------



## Jayson213 (5. September 2009)

das is doch mal nette eightinch werbung 
vom netten monster-park heute in veitsbronn


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. September 2009)

look at this:

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1009239/boxxer-world-championships


----------



## Jayson213 (6. September 2009)

falls mal einer bock auf photo-session hat...
->die jungs können das echt!!!  http://www.freak-legion.de/

p.s.:mal unter "special-photos" weiter unten gucken...


----------



## M-Power (9. September 2009)

sehr witzig  aber als medienbeauftragten haben wir ja dich!!!
und modell bist du jetzt auch noch - cooool


----------



## ringo14 (9. September 2009)

nach einem bikefreiem we möchte ich dieses mal wida gas geben. hätte jemand lust irgendwo mithin zu fahren? evtl auch 2 tage...bis morgen...


----------



## More...wood (10. September 2009)

kommt jemand am Samstag mit nach Osternohe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (10. September 2009)

fette kacke...
heute 2mal riesen dusel!
1. ich darf endlich mein wissen upgraden an höheren schulen.
2. der oberhammer: ich geh bald zur kranked 8 europa-premiere!

danke!


----------



## ringo14 (10. September 2009)

silbersattel hätte von 10 30 UHR bis 17 00 uhr offen...wer is dabei am samstag??? und morgen osternohe


----------



## ringo14 (10. September 2009)

und jetz krembl pagn und ab nach heb zum biken


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. September 2009)

joa, wenn wir ein firmenauto ala Q7 des we bekommen sind wir in winterberg, wenn nicht wäre silbersattel ne fette sache...

morewood was sagst du zu silbersattel? - hast doch ne karre mit viel platzangebot!?


----------



## More...wood (10. September 2009)

Klingt gut! Hab mit Max und Timo schon Osternohe ausgemacht aber ich kann se morgen mal versuchen umzustimmen. Wenn es klappt hab ich auf jedenfall noch genügend Platz im Sprinter für Bikes.

Greetz


----------



## More...wood (11. September 2009)

Alles klar, sind in Steinach dabei! Wann wollen wir abfahren und welche Bikes soll ich mitnehmen???


----------



## ringo14 (11. September 2009)

muss morgen noch arbeiten und werd so um zehn spätestens halb elf nach steinach fahren...bis morgen


----------



## Bierklau (12. September 2009)

@ Summer / Autum Stammtisch party / fast alle können ja anscheinend am 03. Oktober...wir feiern bei Utz im Hirschbachtal...ich brauche von jedem der mitmachen will ein email oder eine PM...denn ich will das Spanferkel bestellen...also hepp mal Sonntag and Gombuder setzen und fleißig sein...
@ fahre übrigens morgen früh mit Kalle nach Hockenheim, Herrn Kaltverformers letztes Rennen anschauen...hab noch zwei Plätze frei...wer mit will bitte melden...


----------



## More...wood (12. September 2009)

Silbersattel war richtig geil heute!! Kommt jemand morgen mit nach Osternohe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. September 2009)

@ bierklau:

_da am 3. Oktober jeder zeit hat...._

ignorant!


----------



## ringo14 (14. September 2009)

hier nochmal bilder vom unfall vom samstag...wir waren bei der heimfahrt als ersthelfer dort...http://www.frankenpost.de/bilder/nachrichten/galerie/cme8228,0.html


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. September 2009)

nicht schön das ganze...


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. September 2009)

gar nich toll


----------



## Bierklau (16. September 2009)

Servus Mates,

nach langem Hin & Her möchte ich Euch recht herzlich zur Freeridestammtisch Sommerparty einladen....

Bitte sagt es auch allen, die nicht ständig ins Forum schauen oder Ihre Emails checken.

Leute, die in unseren Haufen mal reinschnuppern wollen sind auch willkommen.

Wo : Bei Utz im Gartenhaus in Hirschbach

Was : Spanferkel essen / bereits bestellt

Programm: Los geht´s um 14:00 Uhr mit einer Runde Playriden im schönen Hirschbachtal...mal wieder den Himmel runterrocken

Um 17:30 gibt es dann das Späneferkel...

Mitbringen : Gute Laune und Kartoffelsalat...

Meldet Euch bitte bei mir oder Utz....

rock & ride

big D


----------



## More...wood (16. September 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (17. September 2009)

sers bierklau.
also ich bin am stammtisch dabei und unser alter freund dave hat sich auch bei mir angemeldet. hoff das is kein problem.
heut abend muss ich noch aussetzen mit playriden aber nächste woche bin ich wiederdabei.

lass krachen!!


----------



## ringo14 (17. September 2009)

weis none ob ichs heut scha wartet ned auf mich...bis den


----------



## ringo14 (18. September 2009)

crank brother gap ole ole ole

übrigens kein sommerfest sondern oktoberfest;-)


----------



## M-Power (23. September 2009)

juhuu leute,
wird es denn morgen ne tour geben?
ich wäre dabei!


----------



## M-Power (23. September 2009)

ach noch was...
hat zufällig jemand eine steckachse einer boxxer world cup 2009 rumliegen?
fragt mich nicht warum, aber irgendwie löst sich das gewinde 

und so kann ich ja nicht fahrn..und am wochendende soll ja schönes wetter...und ich könnte dann doch...und überhaupt...ohwehhh...


----------



## MX-Bubu (23. September 2009)

Loctite!!!


----------



## Bierklau (24. September 2009)

M-Power schrieb:


> juhuu leute,
> wird es denn morgen ne tour geben?
> ich wäre dabei!



falls Du Deine XC Pelle suchts, die liegt seit Finale immer noch bei mir...


----------



## nicerguy (24. September 2009)

Ich machs ab sofort wie unser MX-Bubu und befestige alle meine Steckachsen mit Loctite, hält auf ewig und macht Sinn. Falls man sich mal einen Platten fährt kann man dann gleich die Gabel mit tauschen!!


----------



## MX-Bubu (24. September 2009)

wir reden doch von einer ganz normalen steckachse, bei der auf beiden seiten eine schraube drin ist, keine maxle, oder?
man muss ja keine hochfeste nehmen, da reicht ja eine niedrigfeste.
außerdem soll eine schraubensicherung wie der name schon sagt sichern und nicht auf immer und ewig verkleben!


----------



## nicerguy (24. September 2009)

Aufklärung, die Boxxer Reihe hat von 2006-2009 ein Boxxer Maxle System das an alle Gabeln passt, eben ein Maxel System keine beidseitige Verschraubung wie es die alten 888 hatten. Daher macht dein Vorschlag keinen Sinn. Und mit Gewinde lösen war gemeint, dass Ding löst sich in seine Einzelteile auf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (25. September 2009)

die frau hat ein technisches problem und der mann dreibd sich in da weld rumm...ob des wos wird...


----------



## ringo14 (25. September 2009)

zum oktoberfest. ham gestern überlegt ob wir ned knidla machn...wer auch ka großer aufwand? und wird fandens zu spansau und sos besser...


----------



## M-Power (25. September 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> die frau hat ein technisches problem und der mann dreibd sich in da weld rumm...ob des wos wird...


 

naja...daraus folgt, ich fahr heut mal wieder mit dem cube in osternohe.
damit hab ich angefangen also widrds jetzt auch noch gehen?!?!?
vielleicht sollte ich nur manche sprünge auslassen 

gnidla find ich übrigens subba


----------



## ringo14 (25. September 2009)

dann bis glei...


----------



## Bierklau (25. September 2009)

@ sag mal arbeitet denn hier überhaupt noch einer was???

@ Oktoberfest / gnidla sind für mich o.k.....


----------



## M-Power (25. September 2009)

manchmal reichts wenn der mann schufften geht 

aber komm doch später auch einfach vorbei.
ich werde spätestens gegen 4 am parkplatz sein.

...na komm schon, du hasts doch net weit, hehe..


----------



## Bierklau (26. September 2009)

@ it´s not biking, but I´d like that ****´n song...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4an3rpucSos&feature=related"]YouTube - tenacious d - Tribute (official music video)[/nomedia]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNfiLSv_BeA"]YouTube - Paperboys - Lonesome Traveller (Official Video)[/ame]

thx blond devil

rock´n ride 

big D


----------



## Golzman (27. September 2009)

Mahlzeit..,

also ich muß hier nochmal mein Lob aussprechen.. Ich war am gestrigen Tage wieder in Veitsbronn und hatte richtig Spaß! Ist echt ein Hammerspot geworden. Die Pros, wie auch die Kids geben ordentlich Gas und bringen amtliche Tricks zu Stande  Also nochmal dickes Lob an unseren Schaufelkönig 

@Stammtisch: Wie war das jetzt mit dem Schweinchen? Wer zahlt was, bzw. wer bringt was mit? Freu mich schon drauf 

Hab auch endlich meine Forke zurück und konnte heut mal wieder Osternohe rocken!! Was ein Wochenende...

Alsdenn..   Ride on.

                  Golzman


----------



## Jayson213 (27. September 2009)

servus miteinander! 

ich seh schon, ich bin dann wohl mal ab vom schuß was so bikemäßig anstand.vielleicht bekomm ich ja bald wieder anschluß...
veitsbronn muß ich die woche auch mal hin.und am we gibts buck und osternohe auf die ohren...
dann kann ich vielleicht auch wieder ruhig schlafen 

als denn...

finale war übrigens sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. September 2009)

nun ist es in der tat so, wie ich befürchtete, dass am 3. okt so ziemlich jede veranstaltung stattfindet, die in naher zukunft ansteht...
hab aber natürlich trotzdem vor, mal habedieehre zu sagen!


----------



## Bierklau (28. September 2009)

@ Oktoberfest / Späneferkel muß nur abgeholt werden, es gibt Gnidla (Ringo14), zwei Faß Bier (Kalle) und am Ende wird durch die Anwesenden geteilt...olles klor???
@ Playriden / Bin leider diese Woche nich dabei...muß beruflich vereisen...


----------



## M-Power (28. September 2009)

@ Playriden / Bin leider diese Woche nich dabei...muß beruflich vereisen...[/quote]


beruflich vereisen? 
das ist bestimmt ganz schön kalt 

... was die sich in den firmen mit ihren mitarbeitern heutzutage alles erlauben...tststs....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. September 2009)

hier gibts zwar keine berge, aber 420 hp fühlen sich schon auch sehr geil an... !


----------



## *blondie* (28. September 2009)

HILFE!!!!
mein pitch comp 2008 (blau) wurde am 26.9 auf dem DH Rennen in Thale gestohlen

es hatte eigentlich komplett originalaustattung bis auf die pedale (wellgo), Griffe (Spank), vorderrad (mavic)-> befestigung für bremsscheiben fehlt auch eine schraube.., reifen nobby nic

ich bin damit ein Jahr downhill gefahren, der rahmen und die gabel sind dementsprechend mit Dellen und Kratzer versehen

ich hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann

vielen dank
liz


----------



## Jayson213 (29. September 2009)

mal was lustiges.oder doch eher typisch frau? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVxDhiRD8Xw&feature=related"]YouTube - GrÃ¼ndliche AutowÃ¤sche einer Frau!!![/ame]

werd die augen und ohren auch nach dem radel offen halten.hoff du bekommst es wieder oder wenigstens viel kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (29. September 2009)

@ Oktoberfest / er ist jetzt alles organisiert...wir haben das Späneferkel aufgestockt auf 20 Personen 14 sind bis jetzt fix, keine Rückmeldung bisher von Golzman und Herr Kaltverformer weiß noch nicht, ob er rechtzeitig aus dem Urlaub zurück ist...Onkel Jay bringt auch noch ein paar Kumpels mit...da sind wir rein zur Sicherheit auf 20 Personen gegangen, dazu gibt es auf vielfachen Wunsch Gnidla, die Kollege ringo14 besorgt und auch kocht (ich bin gespannt)...Bier haben wir 2 Fässer und 2 Kästen als Backup. Chips und Softdrinks besorgt Utz. Alles wird nach dem Essen ungerecht aufgeteilt...wie immer ;-))))

Schedule:

Treffpunkt 14:00 CET bei Herrn Utz
ca. 2h Playriden
dann die Fässer anstechen 
um 18:00 Uhr ist die Sau abholbereit...
der Rest rock´n roll


----------



## More...wood (29. September 2009)

Klingt gut! Wo ist den genau der "Treffpunkt 14:00 CET bei Herrn Utz"???


----------



## Golzman (30. September 2009)

Wie, was, wieso keine Rückmeldung?  Also nochmal offiziell, ich werde auch zugegen sein!!  Bis dann. Golzman


----------



## stefschiffer (30. September 2009)

Stadler - Fürth
Riesen-Umbau mit 
Totalräumung 

Sehr verehrte Kunden !

Ab Donnerstag, den 1.Oktober 2009 bis Samstag den 24. Oktober 2009   räumen wir unserer Haus mit einmaligen, sensationellen,  Sonderpreisen bis zu 50% . 


Um dann Anfang Februar 2010         schöner, größer, attraktiver, 
wieder für Sie da zu sein.

In der Zeit von November 2009 - Januar 2010 
bleibt unser Haus in Fürth geschlossen. 
Die genauen Daten entnehmen Sie bitte unseren Inseraten in den Zeitungen.

Zweirad-Center Stadler GmbH
	  Fürth-Bislohe				                                      Fürth, 29.Sept. 2009     	Gründlacher Str. 248


----------



## Bierklau (1. Oktober 2009)

More...wood schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Wo ist den genau der "Treffpunkt 14:00 CET bei Herrn Utz"???



in Hirschbach Ortsmitte links von Herschi kommend


----------



## santacruzer71 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
kann mal jemand ne genaue Adresse rüber geben,
so das mein Navi euch am Sa.findet.
Danke....


----------



## *blondie* (1. Oktober 2009)

guten tag allemitteinander....
die kimi udn ich wollten auch mal bescheid sagen dass wir kommen....mit sven und timo im schlepptau....
sollen wir noch was mitbringen?
kuchen? nachspeise...etc..?

bis dennsen


----------



## ringo14 (1. Oktober 2009)

ortmitte??? UNTERHISCHBACH HA HA hilft euch des weiter?


----------



## ringo14 (1. Oktober 2009)

reicht des Bier??? ;-)


----------



## ringo14 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich denk es kann jeder kommen der hinfindet hi hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (2. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit!!!!!!
Ihr fahrt nach Hirschbach, ca. 200mtr. nach dem Ortschild ist links das Gasthaus zur Mittelbergwand. Links daneben ist "Gasthaus Utz" (Talstr. 9)

Tour ist angesetzt von 14:00 Uhr bis ca. 16:30 Uhr.

Irgendjemand muss um 18:00 Uhr nach Velden fahren und die Sau abholen. Löhner und ich kümmern uns um Knödel. Der wichtigste Mann ist natürlich der Kalle, ich hab nämlich jetzt schon Durst!!!!!
Kuchen und so nen Scheiß hab ich nicht, es gibt schließlich ne Sau.

Bis Samstag


----------



## santacruzer71 (2. Oktober 2009)

Überhaubt nicht, gibts nicht.
Genaue Daten bitte.
Danke


----------



## Bierklau (2. Oktober 2009)

@ Wegbeschreibung...1. oder 2. links siehste schon...

@ Big Al kommt mit dem Bus, da sollte die Sau schon reingehen...fahr freiwillig mit zum helfen...Teller & Besteck??? Gläser vielleicht nicht so ganz unwichtig???

@ Utz / was kostet die Sau denn jetzt insgesammt...wäre schon wichtig wegen Knete mitnehmen

C U

PS / ****in Weinprobe gestern...brauch unbedingt mal wieder ein Herschi


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Oktober 2009)

in hirschbach einfach fragen... der is doch bekannt wie a bunter hund!

@multimediabeauftragter: kannst du mir eine kopie der finale cd mitbringen?
 bzw. dem big al geben? danke!!!


----------



## Bierklau (4. Oktober 2009)

@ impressions of Biketoberfest / Alles Gute für die beiden gecrashten & danke an alle, die geholfen haben...Dickes Danke an Werner vom Bikepark für seinen Besuch...


----------



## Bierklau (4. Oktober 2009)

part II


----------



## More...wood (4. Oktober 2009)

So hier sind die Bilder vom Oktoberfest!! Schee woars 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22514

@nicerguy. Ich finde diesen Cromat Lenker net!!! Wie schreibt man den?


----------



## Jayson213 (5. Oktober 2009)

servus.

@keinName: ich denke die cd wird bestimmt auch jeder andere der sie hat vervielfältigen können der sie schon hat.dann brauch ich mich da nich mehr kümmern 
@rest: wär auch gern da gewesen, die bilder sehen ja so aus als wäre es ganz lustig gewesen, aber ich habe einen netten abend in der laufer notaufnahme doch vorgezogen um meine praktischen heilkenntnisse zu vertiefen 

@more...wood:"cromag" -> mit g am ende

in dem sinn...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Oktober 2009)

mir doch egal, irgend einer halt...

oder kann es jemand online stellen(also irgendwo zum download, net als stream!)?

ich seh doch hier immer so wenig bekannte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (6. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand bock dann zu biken? so um 2?


----------



## Bierklau (6. Oktober 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> hat jemand bock dann zu biken? so um 2?


Jo mit Hardtail auf dem Moritzberg...kommst auf einen Rutsch vorbei...gestern mit dem Reign lief es noch nich so rund....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Oktober 2009)

der Grad zwischen schnell zu sein und abflug ist auf der strecke glaub ich echt sehr schmal, zu mal man ja bei sowas nicht wirklich routiniert ist bzw. mit halb improvisierten  bike fährt, dass man nicht so gut kennt...
viel erfolg jedenfalls! und tu dir nix...


----------



## Bierklau (7. Oktober 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> der Grad zwischen schnell zu sein und abflug ist auf der strecke glaub ich echt sehr schmal, zu mal man ja bei sowas nicht wirklich routiniert ist bzw. mit halb improvisierten  bike fährt, dass man nicht so gut kennt...
> viel erfolg jedenfalls! und tu dir nix...



Der Tipp kam dann wohl zu spät...bin in Kurve 5 satt abgeflogen mit dem f**´*ín XC Schlappen (Semislick) und dem Hardtail...Knie und Hand offen und das Handgelenk ist dudeldick...sobald ich die Hand wieder belasten kann probier ich es nochmal mit dem Reign und Dirt Reifen...wird es naß kann man slicks und Rennradreifen vergessen zumindest im oberen Teil...da trocknet es nicht so schnell und die Bäume tragen Ihren Teil dazu bei...war trotzdem deutlich schneller als mit dem Reign..trotz Abflug satte 10 sec....das erste mal unter 3 min / 2:56 min da geht noch was...cheers big D


----------



## santacruzer71 (7. Oktober 2009)

Unglaublich,
im Training schon kaputt gemacht. )))
Trotzdem euch viel Spaß.
Werden nicht anwesend sein.
Cu


----------



## S*P*J (8. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin heut mit 23er RR reifen runter, no way sobald es feucht ist hast nen Bremsweg vor der Kurve von 70m, hehe daher Hardtail nette Schlappen und  ne RR Kurbel...bis denn gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (8. Oktober 2009)

mal ne kleine optische abwechslung...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## ringo14 (9. Oktober 2009)

so waren heut mal bei einer rundtour am moritzberg. da gehn manche ganz schön ab. war ein sehr netter tag heut und super wetter!!


----------



## More...wood (9. Oktober 2009)

Klingt gut! Geht jemand morgen hin und hat jemand morgen Lust ne Runde irgendwo vor oder nach dem Rennen zu drehen???


----------



## Bierklau (11. Oktober 2009)

@ das war mal echt was Anderes...hat voll fetz gemacht...leider kam der Regen 1h zu spät...wat solls / Thx an Lil´Al und big AL for support...

@ schon mal eine Vorankündigung / diese Jahr gibt es einen X-MAS Downhill...mehr wird noch nicht veraten


----------



## Bierklau (11. Oktober 2009)

@ Red Bull Road Rage / Impressionen


----------



## Bierklau (11. Oktober 2009)

@ RBRG / Part II


----------



## Bierklau (11. Oktober 2009)

@ RBRR / part III


----------



## Bierklau (11. Oktober 2009)

@ RBRR / Finaly


----------



## More...wood (11. Oktober 2009)

Hätte auch noch ein paar Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22722


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. Oktober 2009)

hab n paar Bilder nachmittags geschossen, siehe unter meiner Gallerie.
Ich find Fully mit Slicks echt derb ^^ 
fetten Respekt an euch Racer, ich hätt mich das bei dem Pisswetter nicht getraut ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (11. Oktober 2009)

Sers, 
kann Do. Abend nicht mit Touren.
Hat jemand Bock die Woche mal zu fahren, hab abend ab 17:00 Zeit (ausser Do.)
Also Hepp


----------



## More...wood (11. Oktober 2009)

Dienstag Abend hätte ich Zeit! Willst von Hirschbach oder Heb starten?


----------



## Aporider (12. Oktober 2009)

sers 
jo ich wäre Di abend auch dabei denk ich.
muss bloß wissen ob von heb oder hirsch aus.
nur etwas früher würd ich zu dir kommen hab da ne schaltung für dich.


----------



## Stefan Utz (13. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt mal ganz was anderes, 
weiss jemand einen Benzintank für Polo 86C. Bei mir läuft das scheiss Ding aus, nervt voll.


----------



## More...wood (14. Oktober 2009)

Warst schon aufn Schrottplatz in Speikern???


----------



## Golzman (14. Oktober 2009)

Servus Utz,

ich möchte nicht unverschämt sein und bezweifle auch nicht deine Kompetenz.. aber bist du dir sicher, dass es der Tank selbst ist und nicht ne angescheuerte Kraftstoffleitung oder was? Oder ist er mechanisch beschädigt? Falls es doch der Tank ist, kann ich mich mal umhören..

MfG Golzman


----------



## ringo14 (14. Oktober 2009)

weis none ob ichs morgen schaf...wer is dabei?


----------



## ringo14 (14. Oktober 2009)

is ja ein lustiger eintrag auf der startseite...das böse internet!!!


----------



## zuspät (14. Oktober 2009)

evtl mal fragen ob mers schweißen kann fürn kasten bier sollt sich da einer finden lassen, solang des teil net aus plastik is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (14. Oktober 2009)

Schweißen ist bestimmt ne gute Idee........

Golzman: Welche Leitung kann das denn sein, da läuft nämlich noch irgendwie Öl mit raus. Sieht man das auf der Hebebühne oder muß ich das scheiß Ding vorher ausbauen?


----------



## More...wood (15. Oktober 2009)

bin heut Abend dabei!


----------



## Golzman (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Utz: Also Öl sollte da eigentlich nirgendwo sein  mmh. Ich hatte auch mal n Polo 86C.. da gab es mal so ne Geschichte das die Tanks am Flansch undicht werden. Da sind sie verlötet worden und korrodieren sehr stark. Dann hilft aber nur ein neuer (gebrauchter) Tank. Das mußt du halt checken, geht auch ohne Hebebühne. Ansonsten Zu- und Rücklaufleitung kontrollieren. Am Tankgeber direkt auf der Oberseite des Tanks. Schweißen würd ich nicht. Ist erstens schwierig wegen dem zumeist sehr dünnen Material, welches auch noch verrostet ist und zweitens ist es auch noch gefährlich. Es gibt auch Kunststofftanks für das Gefährt 

MfG Golzman


----------



## Bierklau (16. Oktober 2009)

@ falls Ihr morgen noch nichts vorhabt, meldet Euch mal bei mir....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Oktober 2009)

ich! bin aber in i-stadt warum? terasse noch nicht fetsch?

geht we drauf was mit biken?


----------



## More...wood (16. Oktober 2009)

Will auch das Wochenende fahren aber Osternohe hat ja zu  Will jemand einfach so ne Runde drehen? Oder wie wäre es Sonntag Nachmittag mit Shuttlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (18. Oktober 2009)

moin
na wie siehts aus mit shuttlen heut nachmittag?
für normale tour bin ich einfach zu platt.
war ne lange nacht.

lass krachen


----------



## More...wood (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich geh etz ne Runde fahren, zum shuttlen bin ich glaub ich noch zu voll!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Oktober 2009)

na jungs? wie siehts nexts we aus?


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Oktober 2009)

was anderes...

hat schonmal jemand das rückseitige cover der neuen MTB-Rider genau angeschaut?
interessant 

cheers


----------



## ringo14 (19. Oktober 2009)

was is da!!!


----------



## Bierklau (19. Oktober 2009)

http://www.nsmb.com/team/3335

have fun...Ian Nelson is rockin whistler BC


----------



## Bierklau (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Playriden am Donnerstag / kann leider nicht bin schon wieder beruflich unterwegs...erst Vienna dann Hamburg...C U on weekend


----------



## Stefan Utz (20. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit, 
wie schauts Donnerstag aus,
geht was?


----------



## More...wood (20. Oktober 2009)

Bin mit am Start!


----------



## kaltverformer (20. Oktober 2009)

Sollte nichts dazwischen kommen. Ich fahre. Treffpunkt wie immer. Auskehrschwung auch wie immer!?
Racer Jörg



Stefan Utz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> wie schauts Donnerstag aus,
> geht was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (20. Oktober 2009)

jou bis donnerstag...und ochsenkopf oda so braucht ma heuer glaube a nimmer...


----------



## More...wood (20. Oktober 2009)

Oh man vorhin is meine Bremse ausgelaufen, macht ihr auch Formula entüftung Jörg???


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Oktober 2009)

ja geht jetzt am we was mit bigbike?

ja, der macht a a formula - jörgi kann alles außer langsam...


----------



## More...wood (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok super dann geh ich moing gleich mal hin. Kann leider net, bin des ganze Weekend in Istanbul... leider ohne Bike. Aber ich hoffe das danach des Wetter noch für Bikepark taugt!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Oktober 2009)

what the Vücg machst du da?

warum leider? sei froh dassd es nicht bei hast...


----------



## More...wood (20. Oktober 2009)

Mh naja... Kostenloser Urlaub  Ob die was mit DH Bikes anfangen können??


----------



## kaltverformer (21. Oktober 2009)

More...wood schrieb:


> Oh man vorhin is meine Bremse ausgelaufen, macht ihr auch Formula entüftung Jörg???



Klar. Kein Problem.


----------



## M-Power (21. Oktober 2009)

Juhuu,
kann mir jemand sagen welche bikeparks in wärmeren gefilden den winter über zu befahren sind?
zum beispiel in spanien, südafrika, oder wo auch immer???
danke, M


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. Oktober 2009)

aha. nix besseres zu tun?

-ich komm mit.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (21. Oktober 2009)

so osternohe wenns wetter passt. des woander glaube liegt ja scha schnee.


----------



## ringo14 (21. Oktober 2009)

oh ich glaub da gibts viele so wie australien glaube oda so...

bin a dabei...


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (22. Oktober 2009)

M-Power schrieb:


> Juhuu,
> kann mir jemand sagen welche bikeparks in wärmeren gefilden den winter über zu befahren sind?
> zum beispiel in spanien, südafrika, oder wo auch immer???
> danke, M



Jeder Bikepark auf der Südhalbkugel


----------



## M-Power (22. Oktober 2009)

habt ihr auch links oder namen der bikeparks auf der südhalbkugel???


----------



## kletteraffe (22. Oktober 2009)

La Palma sollte im Winter richtig fetzen.
Werd ich im Januar mal probieren.


----------



## stefschiffer (22. Oktober 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> La Palma sollte im Winter richtig fetzen.
> Werd ich im Januar mal probieren.



Wenn Du auf La Palma bist Taxi nehmen und auf den 2500 Meter hohen
Roques Mo. bringen lassen, von dort aus gibt es einen Trail bis zum Meer!
Schon gemacht - einfach super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (22. Oktober 2009)

so für alle nicht weicheier! fahren heut trotzdem!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Oktober 2009)

wer hat lust heute nachmittag zu biken? so ab 2 oder so???

--> call...


----------



## Bierklau (23. Oktober 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wer hat lust heute nachmittag zu biken? so ab 2 oder so???
> 
> --> call...



hier ich, aber net in Högen....


----------



## Bierklau (23. Oktober 2009)

Falls jemand am Wochenende noch nichts vor hat und ein wenig Sonne tanken möchte...here the place to go...checked mal die Seite von finale auf facebook ist ein nettes Foto von Gee Atherton...


----------



## Bierklau (23. Oktober 2009)

@ heute Nachmittag biken...bin widererwarten doch das Wochenende da...bin dabei in Lauf???

@ forum / wäre ganz nett wenn Ihr Euch auch bei facebook anmelden würdet...das Forum finde ich mitlerweile besser als MTB news und man hat mehr Media Möglichkeiten checked es mal aus


----------



## ringo14 (23. Oktober 2009)

hallo! wir treffen uns um halb drei beim jörg zum forrodforn!!!


----------



## Bierklau (23. Oktober 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> hallo! wir treffen uns um halb drei beim jörg zum forrodforn!!!




bin dabei


----------



## M-Power (23. Oktober 2009)

und morgen gehts zum buck!
treffpunkt um 12 am parkplatz (oben).
wer kommt mit?
M


----------



## santacruzer71 (23. Oktober 2009)

Was ist am Buck geplant?
Tour oder Hüpfen?
Halbschale oder Vollvisier? 
Wenn Nohe offen hat werde ich das aber vorziehen, den Buck gibts ja auch noch bei Schlechtwetter.


----------



## M-Power (23. Oktober 2009)

hüpfen mit vollvisier!
wobei ich schon zu meherern spots dort fahren würde.
dabei dann ein paar coole single trails mitnehmen, und dann ist das ja schon irgendwie so ne art tour ?!?! zumindest für meinen geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Oktober 2009)

joa, das ist er: (wie gesagt kein guter aber irgendwie sind die szenen teilwiese recht lustig gestaltet)

http://www.movie2k.com/movie-65864-Extreme+Movie.html


----------



## Bierklau (24. Oktober 2009)

@ Sunndoch...kann heute leider nicht...muß noch einiges erledigen, war ja die ganze Week nicht da...am Sonntag geht was...mein Vorschlag bei gleichbleibendem Sch...wetter gehen wir nochmal playriden, wenns besser wird können wir ja zum Buck...glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das der Bikepark Osternohe aufmacht...pls reply


----------



## ringo14 (24. Oktober 2009)

also ich werd jetz no onohe fahr...hat ja offen...und ich hab nur bis halb 3 zeit- viel spaß


----------



## Bierklau (25. Oktober 2009)

@ grad einen Anruf von Utz erhalten...er will eine tour ähh playriden fahren, weil Bernhard auch mit will...wir treffen uns um 13:15 Uhr bei mir, weil Bernhard auch nur bis 15:00 uhr Zeit hat....wir könnten ja nach der Tour noch mal einen Blick auf einen anderen Singletrail auf der gegenüberliegenden Bergseite machen...möchte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören...also wer Bock hat...Regenklamotten sind angebracht...


----------



## Bierklau (25. Oktober 2009)

@ giant glory 2010 - test ride U.K.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9DuyDsf_4o"]YouTube - Giant Glory 2010 (higher quality edit)[/ame]


----------



## Bierklau (26. Oktober 2009)

Vorankündigung....X-MAS Downhill / Spaßdownhill mit anschließender Party...

Terminvorschläge : 05er oder 12er Dezember...Bitte mal um Feedback...ab 14:00 Uhr Samstags

@ BigAl / kannst Du eine Zeitmessung organisieren???


----------



## Jayson213 (26. Oktober 2009)

@all: hat wer morgen nachmittag zeit und lust ne runde am buck zu drehen?
so ne runde playriden -> quasi halbschale und spaß dabei 

cheers


----------



## Bierklau (26. Oktober 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> @all: hat wer morgen nachmittag zeit und lust ne runde am buck zu drehen?
> so ne runde playriden -> quasi halbschale und spaß dabei
> 
> cheers



Sry, bin in Schwerin...ansonsten gerne....


----------



## stefschiffer (26. Oktober 2009)

sersn,
brächte eine Dämpferfeder 450 oder 500 x 2,8 für Fox van!
Hat jemand eine übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. Oktober 2009)

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010326/fascinated-trailer

könnte ein guter streifen werden...


----------



## Golzman (30. Oktober 2009)

@alle: Am kommenden Wochenende nochmal jemand in Osternohe zugegen?


----------



## Bierklau (30. Oktober 2009)

Golzman schrieb:


> @alle: Am kommenden Wochenende nochmal jemand in Osternohe zugegen?



Sry, bin leider nicht da...Sonntag siehe email


----------



## Bierklau (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Termine, Termine, Termine...so hier die Zusammenfassung Eures Feedback´s

@ 06.11 - 08.11 / Freeride in Bozen Italy

@ 08.11. - siehe email -

@ 21.11. - Hasi trail rocken mit anschließendem Burgergrillen - Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr in Högen - Fab shuttled

@ Weihnachtsdownhill & anschließende Weihnachtsfeier - 05.12.2009 : 14:00 Uhr Ort wird per email oder PM noch bekannt gegeben...-Shuttle fehlt leider noch, Fab ist in London / Freiwillige vor....

@ Board- & Ski weekend steht noch nicht fest....

@ Donnerstag Nite ride bleibt bei 18:30 Uhr und findet jede Woche statt...IMMER, bei jedem Wetter...war übrigens witzig gestern...sollten vielleicht mal ein Filmchen machen...


----------



## ringo14 (30. Oktober 2009)

@golz morgen!!! 
@all siehe mail: bin dabei!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. Oktober 2009)

will auch mal schauen dass ich des we noch zum radeln kommmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (31. Oktober 2009)

also bis glei in onohe


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. Oktober 2009)

ja, werd so ab mittag aufkreuzen..... bis zum amd


----------



## More...wood (2. November 2009)

Net schlecht


----------



## Jayson213 (2. November 2009)

wer hat einen artikel für mich?


----------



## More...wood (2. November 2009)

Kannst meinen haben


----------



## M-Power (2. November 2009)

cooler artikel & danke für die blumen 
auch wenn ich noch nicht kontinuierlich euer niveau halten kann,
geb ich nicht auf!!!
und wenn ich nicht gerade doubles knutsch (so wie gestern, aua ) dann kleb ich euch zumindest am hinterrad, heheh...

p.s. ich wusste gar nicht, dass der wiesensprung so sanft sein kann, wenn man gut in die landung kommt...bin ich froh, dass das klappt...
dank alex, sven und offener bremsen


----------



## Golzman (2. November 2009)

Schöner Artikel!  Wann wurde das denn veröffentlicht? Gruß an alle.


----------



## More...wood (2. November 2009)

von Samstag


----------



## Bierklau (3. November 2009)

@ Bozen / Italy / Wettervorhersage excellent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wer will mit...bisher Fab, big D, Pupsi, big Al no wer??? Bitte melden damit wir uns fahrtechnisch abstimmen können...PS / PM / Email / SMS oder facebook....

@ Artikel / ja kaum schreibt man den vor drei Monaten wurde er auch schon veröffentlicht...aber besser spät als nie...DANKE an Kollege Kaltverformer, ohne Ihn würde das wohl nicht laufen....


----------



## Stefan Utz (3. November 2009)

stefschiffer schrieb:


> sersn,
> brächte eine Dämpferfeder 450 oder 500 x 2,8 für Fox van!
> Hat jemand eine übrig?



Hab ne 550er. Kannst die auch brauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (3. November 2009)

@ Vorbau / hat noch wer einen Vorbau 31,8 mm alles ab 55mm und kleiner??? Nach Möglichkeit SW...bitte melden...sollte schon was Genaues sein...kein BBB oder so´n Zeug...


----------



## kaltverformer (3. November 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Vorbau / hat noch wer einen Vorbau 31,8 mm alles ab 55mm und kleiner??? Nach Möglichkeit SW...bitte melden...sollte schon was Genaues sein...kein BBB oder so´n Zeug...



Race Face Evolve AM 60mm hätte ich da. Leider nix kürzeres da.


----------



## stefschiffer (3. November 2009)

Stefan Utz schrieb:


> Hab ne 550er. Kannst die auch brauchen?


zu hart, aber Danke!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. November 2009)

du brauchst 1 1/8 vorbau oder?


----------



## ringo14 (3. November 2009)

nur weil ne billige marke is mus se ned schlecht sein...fahr bbb pedale schon sein jahren!!!


----------



## Bierklau (4. November 2009)

@ Sonntag / Wünsche allen Ridern ein schönes Race, kein Materialschaden, keine Verletzung und viel Erfolg...bisher dabei, Ringo14, Kaltverformer & Utz

@ Bozen / alle Infos findet Ihr auf facebook / Adresse / link / Abfahrt Freitag 13:00 Uhr bei FAB in Hersbruck....rock´n roll


----------



## Jayson213 (4. November 2009)

@sonntag: wielang geht der spaß?
komm erst nachm mittag wieder.würd aber evtl nachmittag nochma aufn herschi rüber kommen  aber nur wenn es sich n bissl lohnt...auch zwecks um der desozialisation vorzubeugen...

cheers


----------



## kaltverformer (6. November 2009)

@ Ersatz für Bozen / Sers´n Leute, wegen schlechtem Wetter fällt die Bozen Tour leider leider leider aus...Ersatz morgen früh Treffpunkt in Hersbruck bei FAB 11:00 Uhr wir shuttlen diverse Trails an / Bike DH oder Freeride / Guide Big AL / weitere Infos bei Big Al oder bei mir....Sonntag is eh klar, oder???


----------



## saint79 (6. November 2009)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und komme aus dem Raum Weiden i. d. Opf. Such e Kontakt,m oder besser noch Unterstützung, da ich gerne einen bikepark in meiner Heimat bauen möchte. Lift wäre vorhanden und die ersten Steine wurden schon ins Rollen gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. November 2009)

cool in der oberpfalz!
wo denn genau?

wie wie weit seid ihr denn?

na, wie war die shutle-"tour" hoffe sowas gibts mal wieder - hätt mich so in Oasch beissn können...


----------



## saint79 (7. November 2009)

hinter weiden Richtung Tirschenreuth.


----------



## Jayson213 (8. November 2009)

@saint:seid ihr die, die dazu schon mal nen eigenen thread aufgemacht hatten?das verlief sich doch relativ schnell wieder...

@rest: evtl dann bis nahcher mal in o-no...mal sehen ob ich s schaff bzw lust hab...

cheers


----------



## saint79 (8. November 2009)

ne und hab kein bock mehr auf die Stadt weiden weil da heists ja immer ja dann nein dann ja. Versuch es in Eigenregie. Hab schon bei paar Händlern als Sponsoren nachgefragt und beim Vorstand des Skiverbandes denen der lieft gehört und die Resonanz ist positiv.


----------



## Bierklau (9. November 2009)

@ Unfall ohne bike...

Hi Leute, ein fettes Danke an alle die mir in den letzten Tage geholfen haben, Sachen vorbei gebracht oder einfach nur Grüße gesandt haben...das baut auf....bin überaschenderweise heute doch noch heim gekommen nachdem ich ja eigentlich morgen früh unter das Messer sollte...jetzt geht es erst am kommenden Donnerstag weiter....aber ich bin ja Optimist, kann jederzeit noch schlimmer werden ;-)))


----------



## Akira01 (11. November 2009)

Servus zusammen Hier mal was für die jenigen die auch spaß im Winter haben http://freecaster.tv/autosports/1010454/ken-block-s-trax-sti-car


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (11. November 2009)

gibts die ergebnise online?


----------



## Bierklau (11. November 2009)

Servus Leute,

wollte Euch nochmal an nächsten Samstag erinneren. Treffen 14:00 Uhr in Högen am Ortseingang (Scheune) Fab stellt den Shuttle.

Anschließend Burgergrillen bei Hasi. Denke Hasi organisiert den Grill, Kohle, Pappteller.

Den Rest, Burgerzutaten und Bier solltet Ihr Euch untereinander abstimmen.

Ich versuche da zu sein, aber rechnet aus bekannten Gründen nicht mit mir.

Ich meld mich sobald ich über den Berg bin.

Viel Spaß & laßt es krachen

Big D


----------



## ringo14 (11. November 2009)

also ich sag mal bescheid das ich leider nicht dabei bin...


----------



## More...wood (11. November 2009)

Bin beim Shutteln leider auch net dabei, muss leider früher nach London


----------



## Jayson213 (11. November 2009)

hab früh noch zu tun, aber denn gegen abend hätt ich nix gegen bissl fleisch im burgerbrötchen  

als denn, cheers


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. November 2009)

wer nicht mitfährt kriegt auch nix zessn!!!!


----------



## Tabibuschua (12. November 2009)

kann am WE nicht! mist muh! aber so leicht werdet ihr mich nicht los!


----------



## Golzman (12. November 2009)

Sorry Leude, bin auch nicht dabei.. fahre in die alte Heimat  Viel Spaß allen die mitmachen können, laßt es krachen.

Golzman


----------



## Jayson213 (12. November 2009)

warum ist eigentlich von diesem we die rede?
ich denke hasi-trail und bruger essen ist am 21.11?????? 

wenn es diesen sein sollte, sach ich ab...


----------



## Bierklau (12. November 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> warum ist eigentlich von diesem we die rede?
> ich denke hasi-trail und bruger essen ist am 21.11??????
> 
> wenn es diesen sein sollte, sach ich ab...



Nöööööööööö, bleibt beim 21.11.2009....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (12. November 2009)

@ Geburtstag Ringo14 / nett vergessen Bob der Baumeister hat morgen Butzeltag...also alle schön anrufen oder den Kollegen direkt um Bier anbetteln...he, he


----------



## Bierklau (12. November 2009)

@ Red Bull Road Rage...aktuelle Ausgabe BIKE MAG...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. November 2009)

More...wood schrieb:


> Bin beim Shutteln leider auch net dabei, muss leider früher nach London




tja, dann gibt´s wohl a shuttle-prob.oder wir schieben oder fahren tour


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. November 2009)

alles gute ringobingo!

was geht heute?


----------



## More...wood (14. November 2009)

Osternohe war heut nochmal richtig geil! Kommt jemand mit in Pubmheimer später??


----------



## ringo14 (17. November 2009)

is jetz am sa burgergrillen?


----------



## Aporider (17. November 2009)

also ich denke und ich hoffe schon noch.
freu mich schon etwas länger drauf.
hab doch extra mein bike gepimpt und geputzt.

lassts krachen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. November 2009)

achja, alle vorher bitte setup einstellen


----------



## Ben-Der (18. November 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> achja, alle vorher bitte setup einstellen



Bitte so......


Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. November 2009)

ooh! toll...

aber lustig ists trotzdem....

jetzt check´s ich erst... den wollte ich ja einstellen -  hab den link kopiert und vergessen einzufügen

naja, zum glück gibts immer wen der aufpassst


----------



## Bierklau (18. November 2009)

@ mit Glück komm ich Freitag raus...da komm ich auf ein Bierchen vorbei


----------



## Aporider (18. November 2009)

wow big D das wäre ja ne geile sache.
@ keinNAMEfrei: ich stelle nie an meinem setup rum und werd evtl mit nem fremden dämpfer fahren. aber gut wir werden sehen.

lassts krachen


----------



## nicerguy (19. November 2009)

Macht mal bitte ne liste wer sich um was kümmert für samstag, oder wer etwas mitbringt. danke


----------



## Bierklau (19. November 2009)

@ Finale Ligurie / sicher kennen die meißten diese Szenen schon aus facebook oder von der NWD10 DVD...ich find es trotzdem geil, wenn Gee meine Lieblingstrails in Finale rockt....nächstes Jahr, wann???????????????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy2pC09q0Y0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- gee atherton nwd10[/ame]

...ach ja der Typ mit der grauen Hose ist nicht Utz...Späßli g´macht


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. November 2009)

also, irgendwie....

die liste gibt´s schon...

aber igendwie sind wir bisher zum fahren zu 3. jay u. karin kommen danach und utz und big D. evtl auch...

was is nu mit ringo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (19. November 2009)

also gut nachdem ich keine antwort hab wieviele kommen und ob ich mich nu ums hackfleisch kümmern soll werd ich etz mal nix besorgen ich leg mir ja net 2kg hack in die gefriertruhe.
lohnt sich dan des fahern überhaupt wenn wir bloß drei man sind?
weil o nohe hat der lift sicher auch offen und ohne shuttel is ja auch doof.
also lasst mal was hören.
per mail forum oder facebook is mir egal.

lassts krachen


----------



## Jayson213 (19. November 2009)

nnabend.
ich komm definitiv erst wenn es dann dunkel ist.
soll sich dann quasi jetzt jeder sein zeug selber mitbringen oder wie oder was oder wer?
getränkefrage?auch selbst? 

vielleicht gibts ja morgen dann doch noch nen plan...

cheers


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. November 2009)

ich sag mal so wir sind definitv 3 zum fahren...(später kämen noch karin jay. dirk und utz vllt.) 

dann hängts vom kloin alex ab ob wir shutteln können oder nicht...
hab heute versucht den großen alex mal noch zu erreichen - ging aber nicht...

aber ich sag mal so zu 3. zum tour fahren wenn und dann die andern zum grillen noch extra hinterkarren???

wäre es vllt. klüger dann (je nachdem ob sich der kleine alex glecih für sein neues rad entscheidet, oder erst nochmal testen will) am sa. eine Session in o-nohe zu machen, danach noch lustigen spass evtl. auch iwo. grillung???

und das event bei mir auf einen anderen tag mit shuttle umzulegen - nur so als vorschlag... denn playriden können wir den winter noch genug wnns siffig wird...

deshalb wars auch schwierig zwecks dem fleisch was konkretes zu sagen.


----------



## M-Power (20. November 2009)

da hast du recht!
also treffen wir uns morgen in onohe und verschieben das event auf demnächst.
und wenn wir nach onohe alle gemeinsam hunger haben, können wir ja auch irgendwo in ne kneipe gehen...

freu mich auf morgen,
M


----------



## Golzman (20. November 2009)

Servus,

also wie jetzt? Ich würde mich anschließen und mit nach Osternohe fahren und danach noch grillen oder wo einkehren. Wär mir gleich. Will nur wieder mal raus und unter normale Leute 

          MfG Golzman


----------



## Golzman (20. November 2009)

Servus,

also wie jetzt? Ich würde mich anschließen und mit nach Osternohe fahren und danach noch grillen oder wo einkehren. Wär mir gleich. Will nur wieder mal raus und unter normale Leute 

          MfG Golzman


----------



## Bierklau (20. November 2009)

@ War grad bei Onkel Kaltverformer im Laden...morgen fahren alle in Osternohe, danach wird gemeinsam Essen gegangen...schau vielleicht mal vorbei....


----------



## ringo14 (20. November 2009)

jou bis morgen in onohe...


----------



## Aporider (20. November 2009)

ok ich komm auch nach onohe.
weiß blos noch net wann aber ich komm dazu.
bis morgen

lassts krachen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. November 2009)

ich komm heute doch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dori_84 (21. November 2009)

Hi ihr lieben, kenn mich hier null aus, komm aber aus Hersbruck und hab wohl seit kurzem n Reign X0 mit viel bling bling....
Lg
Dori


----------



## Aporider (21. November 2009)

jo dan komm doch am Do abend mal bis spätestens halb sieben zu jörgi am laden zum touren fahren. oder so.
wäre doch ein guter anfang um dein Reign XO gassi zu fahren.


lassts krachen


----------



## ringo14 (22. November 2009)

glory 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. November 2009)

wer hat´s schon am freitag gewusst???



musste gestern leider arbeiten. wär gerne dabei gewesen - schade.


----------



## ringo14 (22. November 2009)

was war am freitag?


----------



## Aporider (22. November 2009)

@ keinNAMEfrei:ja was den?
@ringo14: lässt dir etz so ein geschoss raus?
war übrugens echt geil gestern.

lassts krachen


----------



## ringo14 (22. November 2009)

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-NZ/bikes/model/glory.1/6218/40990/

wär schon neTTT!!!


----------



## Bierklau (22. November 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-NZ/bikes/model/glory.1/6218/40990/
> 
> wär schon neTTT!!!



Definitiv die bessere Wahl, als YT-Geschmarre...


----------



## Bierklau (22. November 2009)

Freeride-Stammtisch X-Mas Party
Date : 2009-12-05 ab 13:00 Uhr
Location : wird erst kurz vorher bekannt gegeben - es wird geshuttled
Bike : FR/DH
Programm : "Pedal to the medal - Dual Downhill (fun-) Race"
13:00 Uhr Treffen - Vorglühen mit Glühwein
14:00 Uhr Racing - gestartet wird im Dual Modus - der schnellere kommt weiter - Paarungen werden ausgelost - 
Überambitionierte disqualifiziert
16:00 Uhr - Finish Glühwein

Umzug in bekanntes Lokal mit Abendessen und anschließender Siegerehrung...

Optional DVD oder Diashow....

Rest des Abends oder Morgens je nach Wunsch...wie immer halt...

Bitte auch an alle Freunde des Stammtisches weiterleiten...auch an die Leute ohne email (Dave) denken

C U

Strecke und Lokal werden nächster Woche bekannt gegeben...

Bitte mailt mir zurück, damit ich weiß wieviel Leute wir sein werden...

Rock & Ride

big D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (22. November 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> Freeride-Stammtisch X-Mas Party
> Date : 2009-12-05 ab 13:00 Uhr
> Location : wird erst kurz vorher bekannt gegeben - es wird geshuttled
> Bike : FR/DH
> ...



 darf man da auch theoretisch kommen wenn man noch nie beim Stammtisch dabei war??

mfg Rob


----------



## Aporider (22. November 2009)

@ringo14: mit wem soll ich den dan faheren wenn du so ne waffe hast?
ich glaub ich hör auf damit bloß noch schach spielen oder ka was sonst.
@Bierklau: ich bin am 5.12 dabei freu mich schon drauf wie blöd.
du selber wirst aber net an den start gehen oder? also wills dir ja net streitig machen aber ich meine aus bekannten gründen.

lassts krachen


----------



## Bierklau (22. November 2009)

Aporider schrieb:


> @ringo14: mit wem soll ich den dan faheren wenn du so ne waffe hast?
> ich glaub ich hör auf damit bloß noch schach spielen oder ka was sonst.
> @Bierklau: ich bin am 5.12 dabei freu mich schon drauf wie blöd.
> du selber wirst aber net an den start gehen oder? also wills dir ja net streitig machen aber ich meine aus bekannten gründen.
> ...



ja sagt mein Verstand auch...aber der Rest???


----------



## Aporider (22. November 2009)

hey man mir solls recht sein wenn du mitfährst aber mach kein scheiß.
wir beide könnten uns auch wenn ich dan ausm rennen geflogen bin mit glühwein betrinken oder zumindest warm trinken.


----------



## kaltverformer (22. November 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> ja sagt mein Verstand auch...aber der Rest???


Ich bin an dem Tag leider schon anderweitig Unterwegs )Ich sag nur! Scheiß Weihnachtsstreß)
Wollte aber evtl. für den 13.12. Sonntag noch ne kleine Ausfahrt so ab 13.00 vorschlagen. Kleine Runde, dann Edelweißhütte (Alternativvorschläge?) Wäre halt ideal, weils danach nur noch bergab geht. Kaffee trinkern Kuchen essen und dann mit flowiger Abfahrt wieder runter nach Herschitown. Gesamtzeit ca. 3 Stunden. Dann gehts ohne Lampen. So quasi als kleiner Abschluß der Saison. Danach gehts bei mir nicht mehr, da ich dann mal Skifahren bin.
Racer Jörg


----------



## M-Power (22. November 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> crank brother gap ole ole ole
> 
> ;-)


 

dito 
danke kalle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (22. November 2009)

@m-power: respekt 

@05.12.: werd mein bestes geben und hoff auch dabei sein zu können!

gestern war im übrigen nochmal sehr nett! so osternohe bissl rollern


----------



## Stefan Utz (23. November 2009)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> darf man da auch theoretisch kommen wenn man noch nie beim Stammtisch dabei war??
> 
> mfg Rob



Na logisch!
Mehr Leute = mehr Spaß


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. November 2009)

ja, am freitag hab ich gesagt du brauchst das glory net testen, weil du dich da schon verliebt hattest und eh das 1er kaufst...

man man man, die blöd-gebiketen jungs nicht mal mehr von mittags bis 12 denken können...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. November 2009)

@ rennen bin ich dabei. ist da jetzt in osternohe auch was...


ich hoff aber, dass man da auch noch a weng radln kann wenn man raus ist... - ich bin heiss!


----------



## Bierklau (23. November 2009)

Na deshalb machen wir es ja, weil halt in O-Nohe nix geht...und unsere Idee auch mal was anderes ist...




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> @ rennen bin ich dabei. ist da jetzt in osternohe auch was...
> 
> 
> ich hoff aber, dass man da auch noch a weng radln kann wenn man raus ist... - ich bin heiss!


----------



## Bierklau (24. November 2009)

Status bisher:

1 Absage
16 Zusagen zum Feiern
12 (von den 16 falls wieder einer fragt)zum biken

CU



Bierklau schrieb:


> Freeride-Stammtisch X-Mas Party
> Date : 2009-12-05 ab 13:00 Uhr
> Location : wird erst kurz vorher bekannt gegeben - es wird geshuttled
> Bike : FR/DH
> ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. November 2009)

cool brauchen wir nur noch nutten und drogen 

rock´n roll macht ringo...


----------



## Bierklau (24. November 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> cool brauchen wir nur noch nutten und drogen
> 
> rock´n roll macht ringo...



hätte auch von mir sein können....


----------



## S*P*J (24. November 2009)

Nutten und Drogen gibts erst am 6ten...hehe

...aber darf ich am 5 mitfahren


----------



## Aporider (24. November 2009)

da hast du recht wollt etz bloß nix sagen.
hätt übrigens auch nix dagegen wenn du des noch organisierst ;-)
aber gut ich komm auch ohne die drogen aus.


lassts krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. November 2009)

bier ist auch drogen, nutten brauch ma dann eh nimmer aber R´n Roll wär echt net schlecht...


----------



## Bierklau (25. November 2009)

@ X-Mas FUN RACE & PARTY...anbei schon mal die Aufteilung..denke wir werden max 20 Fahrer sein...Shuttle scheint klar zu gehen...auf der letzten Seite sind die Jungs die mitfahren/mitfeiern...vom Stammtisch fehlt mir noch Rückmeldung von Kollege Schiffer und Dave & nochmal an unsere Reichsbedenkenträger soll ein Spaßevent werden...nicht so bierernst nehmen...ich fahr auch mit nach 5 Woche Auszeit...also hepp...ach ja und haut mir einer mal den Dave an...mit der Word Liste gibts Probleme ich schick Sie per email


----------



## ringo14 (25. November 2009)

@m-power: wohin fährst du nochmal?


----------



## M-Power (25. November 2009)

du meinst über weihnachten & silvester?
nach teneriffa 
die haben einen recht großen bikepark, viele natürliche dh trails, 20°, sonne, strand und meer!
anbei der link zum park: http://www.bikeparktenerife.com
auf youtube gibts auch ein paar coole videos u.a. mit cedric gracia.

am 19ten gehts los...ich werde mich dann schon mal zwischendurch melden und berichten.

bis zum 5ten aber erst mal,
M


----------



## ringo14 (25. November 2009)

hab schon in die seite reingeschaut...glaube is ganz schön heftig....


----------



## kaltverformer (25. November 2009)

M-Power schrieb:


> du meinst über weihnachten & silvester?
> nach teneriffa
> die haben einen recht großen bikepark, viele natürliche dh trails, 20°, sonne, strand und meer!
> anbei der link zum park: http://www.bikeparktenerife.com
> ...


M- Power. Du bist soooo gemein! Teneriffa. So so! Werd ich mir merken. Die zwei Downhillküken aus Osternohe kriegen ab sofort extra Stunden vom Ex Weltmeister! Weil, der ist schnell! So schauts aus!


----------



## Bierklau (25. November 2009)

@ X_mas party starts at....
05.12.2009 Ristorante Pizzeria Biserni / Hersbruck Pragerstraße 12 / ab 19:00 Uhr für 20 Personen / Code : my name


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. November 2009)

und nochmal für alle langsamen.....!?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. November 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> hab schon in die seite reingeschaut...glaube is ganz schön heftig....



schaut doch nach lustigen spass aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaltverformer (25. November 2009)

Morgen abend biken! Danach Weihnachtsmarkt und schon mal für Weihnachten vorglühen? Der Weihnachtsmarkt hat ab morgen geöffnet. Könnte man ja da was essen und TRINKEN!
Racer Jörg


----------



## Bierklau (26. November 2009)

fahr zwar noch nicht mit, aber auf einen Kinderpunsch komm ich mal vorbei 1/2 9 Uhr???



kaltverformer schrieb:


> Morgen abend biken! Danach Weihnachtsmarkt und schon mal für Weihnachten vorglühen? Der Weihnachtsmarkt hat ab morgen geöffnet. Könnte man ja da was essen und TRINKEN!
> Racer Jörg


----------



## Stefan Utz (26. November 2009)

na dann, bis heut abend.....


----------



## nicerguy (26. November 2009)

Eine Bitte an alleeeeeeeee. Auf M-Powers Fotoseite fehlen noch Kommentare. Bitte alle einen Bericht abgeben, sie ist etwas traurig, dass sich dafür keiner interessiert. Danke


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. November 2009)

welche foto-seite???


----------



## Bierklau (27. November 2009)

@ Liste geschlossen / X-MAS DH Dual Eleminator 05.12.2009 Beginn 13:00 Uhr Riders Meeting

Servus Riderz, gestern haben sich noch ein paar Fahrer angemeldet. Es sind jetzt 22 Fahrer und 25 Partypeople. Ein Wort an Palmer und Rob aus Sob. Ihr seit auf der Liste, bitte kurze PM oder Email an mich, ob Ihr definitiv dabei seid. Genauer Ort wird nur per Email mitgeteilt. Keine Email, keine Teilnahme...anbei die Liste...bei Fragen ebenso...

In eigener Sache/ das soll ein FUN Race sein...also laßt es locker angehen...da die Fahrer ausgelost werden, nehmt Rücksicht auf die Neuen und die Beginner...die Strecke ist einfach, aber schnell...fahrt nicht schneller, als Ihr es auch könnt. Wir wollen doch der Bergwacht keinen Weihnachtseinsatz bescheren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Power (27. November 2009)

Jungs, Ihr seid die Besten!
Das muss einfach mal gesagt sein


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. November 2009)

cool, der ben is doch dabei - wie sieht´s aus mit fahrgemeinschaft???


----------



## santacruzer71 (27. November 2009)

Na das ist ja mal ne Fette EIGTHINCH Werbung auf dem Cover des MTB Rider Product Spezial 2010.
Was das wieder an Schmiergeld gekostet hat ;-)))))


----------



## Bierklau (27. November 2009)

Wir wissen es, hören es aber trotzdem gerne...;-))))))))))))




M-Power schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr seid die Besten!
> Das muss einfach mal gesagt sein


----------



## Jayson213 (28. November 2009)

@golzman: jetzt haben wir ne alternative zu emmeringen...oder die qual der wahl wohin 

http://www.3essen.de/page/teamfahrer.detail?riderid=19


----------



## M-Power (29. November 2009)

...nochmal ein DANKE an Kalle!
Kleiner Zielsprung 
M


----------



## Jayson213 (29. November 2009)

@m-power:was soll ich dazu noch sagen... 

ich hoffe das mich dann nächstes jahr auch jemand über eure ganzen krassen sachen drüber zieht!!! 

cheers


----------



## M-Power (29. November 2009)

haha, das sagt der, der das ganze zeug mit nem x-up ohne flossen auf den pedalen und nem winke winke in die kamera, springt


----------



## Bierklau (30. November 2009)

anstatt zu biken, hättet Ihr ja auch ein bißchen helfen können...tss Egoisten




M-Power schrieb:


> ...nochmal ein DANKE an Kalle!
> Kleiner Zielsprung
> M


----------



## Bierklau (30. November 2009)

@ X-MAS TRAIL IS READY...jetzt hoffen wir nur, daß die Offiziellen Bedenkenträger unseren Trail nicht noch vor dem Rennen zerstören...weitere Info gibt es per Email....DANKE!!! AN APORIDER & UTZ der Rest soll sich schämen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Power (30. November 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> anstatt zu biken, hättet Ihr ja auch ein bißchen helfen können...tss Egoisten


 
wofür schämen?
bis jetzt weiss ja noch keiner wo das ganze überhaupt stattfinden soll.
dass ihr da was vorbereitet auch nicht ?!!?
außer ich habs verpasst...

somit fällt helfen auch a weng schwer 
sonst jederzeit gerne...


----------



## Jayson213 (30. November 2009)

@bier'chen: und es war montag auch gesagt...und nun sitz ich da, auf gepackten koffern und langweil mir n loch in rücken... tztz... wollt mir doch auch n trainingsvorteil verschaffen um mir eine chance auf den kuchen zu halten...

naja, bis die tage


----------



## Bierklau (30. November 2009)

bevor Du weinst komm halt raus....wir rechen ein bißchen Laub weg....lassen uns noch ein paar Gemeinheiten einfallen und rollern ein wenig runter...hinterher gibt´s auch ´nen Keks...




Jayson213 schrieb:


> @bier'chen: und es war montag auch gesagt...und nun sitz ich da, auf gepackten koffern und langweil mir n loch in rücken... tztz... wollt mir doch auch n trainingsvorteil verschaffen um mir eine chance auf den kuchen zu halten...
> 
> naja, bis die tage


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. November 2009)

tzzz...

wie siehts aus? gibt´s ein shuttle?

fahren wir am samstag dann auch a bissl oder is nach dem spass dann schon aus?

können ja noch ein paar alt-bekannte abfahren anpilgern oder so!?

achja, bei dem was man bisher so sieht, ist man ja fast mit nem tuorenbike besser beraten?!


----------



## Aporider (30. November 2009)

verdammt der ganze mist steht noch auf meiner liste.
habs einfach net so mitn fliegen.
aber ich hoff das es dann nächstes jahr klappt.

lassts krachen


----------



## MX-Bubu (30. November 2009)

wer noch nicht den Haas´schen Trail genossen hat, hier ein paar Impression. Leider war kein vernünftiger Fahrer, nur ein Foto und kein Kameramann verfügbar.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3652/h

PS: Hab Do und Fr frei, also wenn noch was am Track zu machen is, einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## Aporider (30. November 2009)

@keinNAMEfrei: das is aber net sinn und zweck der übung mitn touren bike.
der einzige is ringo14 der hat ne sondererlaubniss.


----------



## Golzman (30. November 2009)

Wieso hat er denn genau ne Sondererlaubnis?


----------



## Aporider (30. November 2009)

weil er sein cove nimmer einsauen soll-will zwecks verkauf.
mir solls ja egal sein wer mit was kommt.
kann mir nur vorstellen das es mit nem freerider oder nem downhiller viel lustiger is.
bevor es hier jetzt zoff gibt tun wir einfach so als hätte der Aporider garnix gesagt.


lassts krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (1. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, war eigentlich ne rhetorische Frage..  War mal gespannt was da kommt  Steck doch in der selben Situation.. nur ich bekomme keine Sondererlaubnis 

Ride on...


----------



## Bierklau (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Sondererlaubnis vom Presi / gute Fahrer, wie golzman oder uncle Jay dürfen per Sondererlaubnis mit dem dirtbike fahren...aber nur mit Slicks und ohne Vorderradbremse...




Golzman schrieb:


> Sorry, war eigentlich ne rhetorische Frage..  War mal gespannt was da kommt  Steck doch in der selben Situation.. nur ich bekomme keine Sondererlaubnis
> 
> Ride on...


----------



## Bierklau (1. Dezember 2009)

stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr habt so viele bikes und wißt nicht welches Ihr nehmen sollt???? It´s a hard hard life...



Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Sondererlaubnis vom Presi / gute Fahrer, wie golzman oder uncle Jay dürfen per Sondererlaubnis mit dem dirtbike fahren...aber nur mit Slicks und ohne Vorderradbremse...


----------



## Jayson213 (1. Dezember 2009)

@presi-bier'chen:ich hab weder dirtbike, noch freerider   am ende fahr ich lapierre oder dein giant


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Dezember 2009)

@mx bubu der trail is doch nicht lichtenegg zzzzzz -- da hast dich:
"vertan",sprach der hahn und stieg von der ente...


----------



## Stefan Utz (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fahr mim Ghost.
Das steht in der Garage und will unbedingt bewegt werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (2. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr mit ´nem Giant...




Stefan Utz schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mim Ghost.
> Das steht in der Garage und will unbedingt bewegt werden....


----------



## Bierklau (4. Dezember 2009)

X-MAS DUAL DOWNHILL ELEMINATOR RACE / 1 DAY TO GO / TRAIL STILL READY... Sers´n mates, der trail ist noch intakt hab ihn gestern besichtigt...unsere Jungs bei gestrigen Niteride mit den Tour...ähhhh Playride bikes drüber und es hat jedem Spaß gemacht...Treffpunkt : 13:00 Uhr / Location per email....


----------



## Bierklau (4. Dezember 2009)

@ RIDERS LIST / hoffentlich letzte Ausgabe...

Preise

1. Platz / 15l Herschi
2. Platz / Goodi von Zweirad Teuchert
3. Platz / legendärer Schokokuchen von Foggy
4. bis 6. Platz / Eightinch T-shirt

Trostpreis für letzten Platz, dümmsten Sturz oder ähnliches eine Stadtwurst...


----------



## digger235 (4. Dezember 2009)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> wer noch nicht den Haas´schen Trail genossen hat, hier ein paar Impression. Leider war kein vernünftiger Fahrer, nur ein Foto und kein Kameramann verfügbar.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3652/h
> 
> PS: Hab Do und Fr frei, also wenn noch was am Track zu machen is, einfach bescheid geben.



Wenn des dei Hometrail is - Neid.
Hätt i glei widder Bock, mal widder is Rad einzupacken um draussen widder aweng zu biken.  
Naa - werd nern ned suchen - is euer Trail.
Weis ja selber wies is wenn die Hometrails überrannt werden. siehe Schmausers.
Bin halt ab und zu an der Förrenbachhütte - Hohler Fels - Zankelstein - oberes Staubecken  unterwegs. Des reicht eh scho.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Dezember 2009)

location per email???


----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Dezember 2009)

geil war`s ! Bilder folgen bald :]
war echt ne riesen Gaudi, bis auf des Pisswetter und die frühe Dunkelheit ^^ 
Danke nochmal an Dirk fürs organisieren. es ist übrigens noch Schokokuchen da, falls jemand will, vorbeischauen! ^^


----------



## Golzman (6. Dezember 2009)

Sehr sehr geiler Event gestern  Nochmal vielen Dank an alle die das möglich gemacht haben. Wiederholen wir auf jeden mal wieder. Geile Sache!!
Schönes Wochenende noch...

Ride on...........       der Golzman


----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Dezember 2009)

So, Bilder von gestern:

http://picasaweb.google.com/dragdim/XmasDHRaceHersbruckDezember200902?feat=directlink

viel Spaß damit!
hab erstmal nichts gelöscht (außer die leeren unscharfen) / bearbeitet, alles in Rohform und voller Größe, damit ihr mit den Bildern machen könnt, wonach euch ist :]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Dezember 2009)

puh ganz schön heftig noch gestern...

bei bild 95 mal aufs gesicht zoomen - sehr lustig!


----------



## Bierklau (6. Dezember 2009)

@ ERGEBNISLISTE X-MAS DUAL DOWNHILL ELEMINATOR

1. Platz / TIMO
1. Platz / BEN DER
3. PLATZ / GOLZMAN
4. PLATZ / SCHMITTI
5. PLATZ / JAY & BIG AL
6. PLATZ / UTZ
7. PLATZ / SCHLEIMI
9. PLATZ / SVEN

der Preis für den miesesten Sturz ging an Peggy...dicht gefolgt von BEN mit dem schnellsten Ausstieg aus dem Shuttle...

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Dezember 2009)

der Chef beißt beim Steilstück :]


----------



## Bierklau (6. Dezember 2009)

DANKSAGUNG

An alle Fahrer für Ihre Fairness, die relaxte Atmosphäre...
Zweirad Teuchert für den Shuttle und die Goodies...
Den verständnisvollen Förster...
Foggy für Kuchen und Pics...
Die Zuschauer...
Der Rocklaube für die Live Band...
und fast vergessen die Shuttle Fahrerin...Sry

Partyende war so gegen 1/2 4....


----------



## Aporider (6. Dezember 2009)

moin leutz
geil wars spaß hats gmacht.
@Bierklau: sory das wir gestern so schnell wech waren, musste aber sein.
auf meiner urkunde steht aber der 8.

lassts krachen


----------



## Bierklau (6. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt sehr relaxt....




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> puh ganz schön heftig noch gestern...
> 
> bei bild 95 mal aufs gesicht zoomen - sehr lustig!


----------



## Jayson213 (6. Dezember 2009)

moin!

dann möchte ich hiermit auch noch mein lob an die gestrige veranstaltung aussprechen!
war echt fääd 
danke an die orga vom papa
danke an die bilder vom foggy...und den koung 
und den rest der s möglich gemacht hat, VOR ALLEM auch an die nette shuttle-fahrerin!!!! 

spaß hats gemacht
cheers


----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Dezember 2009)

bitte bitte gern. 
Auch von mir nochmal dicken Dank an all die entspannten Leut, die Shuttlerin, den Orga-D und die nette Kellnerin im Restaurant 
Der Begriff "Sexbombe" wurde neu definiert ^^
Falls jemand ne CD mit allen Bildern will, bescheid geben.
Ansonsten können die Exemplare in der Galerie mittels "Download Bild" in voller Quali runtergeladen werden.


----------



## Bierklau (6. Dezember 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/Lunalari/1XMASDualDHRace#5412100518581793570

http://picasaweb.google.com/Lunalari/1XMASDualDHRace#5412100339607748306


----------



## Stefan Utz (8. Dezember 2009)

Oh mann, da säufst mal ein paar Wochen gar nix und dann die Vollbombe!!!
Aber lustig wars.........


----------



## Bierklau (8. Dezember 2009)

@ nächster Stammtisch / Vorschlag von Kalle und Jörg..Kart racing + Burger schnapulieren in Nännberch??? Wann & Wer????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (8. Dezember 2009)

@ Ski- & Board Neujahr / hab mit Markus (Thun CH) ausgemacht, daß wir Ihn mal besuchen...wahrscheinlich vom 03. zum 06.01.2010 bißchen Boarden & Ski fahren in der schönen Schwizz....Utz fährt mit...noch wer Böcke???


----------



## Jayson213 (8. Dezember 2009)

@stammtisch: da bin ich dabei, das is prima...viva nemberchia! oder so ähnlich. 
nicht grad um weihnachten und die ganzen feiertage da ringsrum.


----------



## M-Power (8. Dezember 2009)

suuuper! da kann ich heimlaufen 
bin dabei!

p.s. nürnberg nicht schweiz...


----------



## More...wood (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leutz, schöne Grüße aus dem flachen London! Ist ja beneidenswert was bei euch so Abgeht! Aber nurnoch vier Wochen, dann ist Schluss mit Weihnachtsmusik und Glühwein! Denke ich komm am 3. oder 4. heim vllt kann ich ja mit Boarden gehen, sag nochmal bescheid xD Greetz in die Heimat!!!


----------



## kaltverformer (9. Dezember 2009)

Am Sonntag den 13.12. wollen wir mit euch eine kleine Saisonabschlussfahrt auf dem MTB durchführen. Treffpunkt ist um 12.15 Uhr auf dem Plärrer in Hersbruck. Für die von Außerhalb! Direkt vor unserem Geschäft ist der Plärrer ausgeschildert. Wir wollen dann um 12.30 gemeinsam starten. Die Runde ist für alle Mountainbiker leicht zu schaffen und es wird in der Gruppe ein gemäßigtes Tempo angeschlagen. Die Tour verläuft erst mal zum warm werden auf der Teerstraße leicht bergauf nach Ellenbach. Dann geht es weiter auf dem Kirchenweg nach Happurg. Wir umrunden den Happurger Stausee und zweigen dann ab nach Kainsbach. Von dort geht es hinauf nach Hartenberg. Der knackige Anstieg auf der Teerstraße macht uns schon mal lecker Appetit auf  Kaffee und Kuchen. Über Deckersberg geht es dann auf einem schönen Singletrail Richtung Oberbecken. Dort haben wir auch eine kleine Überraschung eingebaut! Wir umrunden das Oberbecken und folgen einem schönen Singletrail durch den Wald. Als krönende
 n Abschluß gibt es eine sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt hinunter zum Happurger Stausee. Dort wollen wir uns erst mal mit Kaffee und Kuchen stärken! Nach der Stärkung geht es wieder zurück nach Hersbruck. Wer will, kann sich ja noch ein wenig mit den örtlichen Spezialitäten auf dem Hersbrucker Weihnachtsmarkt vertraut machen......
Die Tour bis zum Kaffee trinken wird ca. 1,5 Stunden dauern und beträgt ca. 20 km. Rückfahrt bis Hersbruck beträgt 4 km.

Das Team Zweirad Teuchert freut sich auf euch

Zwecks ungefährer Planung würden wir uns über eine Zu- oder Absage freuen.
Rückmeldung bitte an [email protected]


----------



## Tabibuschua (9. Dezember 2009)

klingt verlockend, aber ich bin am WE leider nicht zugegen :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (9. Dezember 2009)

bin dabei...Kalle kommt auch (mit dem SX trail)...




kaltverformer schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den 13.12. wollen wir mit euch eine kleine Saisonabschlussfahrt auf dem MTB durchführen. Treffpunkt ist um 12.15 Uhr auf dem Plärrer in Hersbruck. Für die von Außerhalb! Direkt vor unserem Geschäft ist der Plärrer ausgeschildert. Wir wollen dann um 12.30 gemeinsam starten. Die Runde ist für alle Mountainbiker leicht zu schaffen und es wird in der Gruppe ein gemäßigtes Tempo angeschlagen. Die Tour verläuft erst mal zum warm werden auf der Teerstraße leicht bergauf nach Ellenbach. Dann geht es weiter auf dem Kirchenweg nach Happurg. Wir umrunden den Happurger Stausee und zweigen dann ab nach Kainsbach. Von dort geht es hinauf nach Hartenberg. Der knackige Anstieg auf der Teerstraße macht uns schon mal lecker Appetit auf  Kaffee und Kuchen. Über Deckersberg geht es dann auf einem schönen Singletrail Richtung Oberbecken. Dort haben wir auch eine kleine Überraschung eingebaut! Wir umrunden das Oberbecken und folgen einem schönen Singletrail durch den Wald. Als krönende
> n Abschluß gibt es eine sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt hinunter zum Happurger Stausee. Dort wollen wir uns erst mal mit Kaffee und Kuchen stärken! Nach der Stärkung geht es wieder zurück nach Hersbruck. Wer will, kann sich ja noch ein wenig mit den örtlichen Spezialitäten auf dem Hersbrucker Weihnachtsmarkt vertraut machen......
> Die Tour bis zum Kaffee trinken wird ca. 1,5 Stunden dauern und beträgt ca. 20 km. Rückfahrt bis Hersbruck beträgt 4 km.
> 
> ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Dezember 2009)

wenn heute schon jemand lust hat zu biken(mit den großen rädern) --> melden...


----------



## Bierklau (13. Dezember 2009)

@ Jörgies X-Mas Ausfahrt wird ja richtig Weihnachtlich...also Winterreifen aufziehen ist angesagt...I frei mi...12:15Uhr am Plärrer in Hersbruck....mit Koung


----------



## Jayson213 (13. Dezember 2009)

servus!

ja nett war es heute wollt ich mal sagen, und gleichzeitig meinem leidvollen job als medienbeauftragtem nachkommen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Dezember 2009)

schade ich hab´s verplant, bin voll von 1,5h später ausgangen und hab´s erst 10 nach 12 gemerkt...


----------



## Bierklau (15. Dezember 2009)

@ next Events...so langsam verabschieden sich die Leute in den Weihnachtsurlaub oder sonst wohin...es gibt aber noch ein paar Events...

Donnerstag Nite Ride, wie immer um 1/2 6 bei Jörgi vor dem Laden - Markus aus CH ist im Lande und fährt mit...

Freitag / Kalle öffnet sein selbstgebrautes bei Sigmar in Osternohe

Sonntag ab 16:00 Uhr / kleine Weihnachtsfeier bei Kalle im Gartenhäuschen mit Glühwein...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Dezember 2009)

toll an allen terminen im "schönen" i-stadt...

hab da ma wat.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3858


----------



## MX-Bubu (15. Dezember 2009)

sauber! 
wenn ich nur wüsste, wo man so schön nen berg hoch schieben kann!!!


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2009)

@ Merry X-Mas and a happy New Year

Am Jahresende möchte sich der Freeride Stammtisch Hersbruck bei allen Leuten und Firmen bedanken, ohne die eine erfolgreiche Saison nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Dank an

Zweirad-Teuchert/Hersbruck, Eightinch/Hersbruck, Bikeactivities/Nürnberg, Bikepark Osternohe und nicht zu vergessen die vielen Helfer.

Wir wünschen allen Mitgliedern, Freuden und Förderern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr sowie eine erfolgreiche und verletzungsfreie Saison 2010


----------



## Aporider (16. Dezember 2009)

auch einen fetten dank an dich Bierklau ohne dich wäre der stammtisch echt arm dran.
danke für deine veranstalltungen und die enrgie die du in den stammtisch steckst.
und auch dir eine verletzungsfrei saison 10. ;-)

lassts krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmidtti (17. Dezember 2009)

@all: war eine super Veranstaltung am 05.12., schreit nach wiederholung, vielen Dank an alle die zum gelingen beigetragen haben

yoah..., die Abendveranstaltung war auch nicht ohne und danke fürs Nachtlager 


wenn ihr in Nbg. zugegen seit, kurze Info per Mail dann komm ich mit, Nachtlager kann z. Vfg. gestellt werden


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Dezember 2009)

servus.
damit es jeder sehen kann auch hier noch der link 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylHPg6SIyM0"]YouTube- Osternohe onboard[/ame]


----------



## More...wood (18. Dezember 2009)

Da plagt einen doch das Heimweh!!! Bestes Osternohe Video für mich


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Dezember 2009)

@all: M-Power und ich, wir fahren anfang september nach finale!!!wer kommt mit???


----------



## More...wood (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei!!! Hab bis 13-ten Ferien.


----------



## Stefan Utz (19. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jayson, sehr geil!!!!
Wir könnten so ein Ding mal an die Freeride schicken...


----------



## Bierklau (20. Dezember 2009)

@ HEUTE / Irgenjemand Bock am Bullhead zu boarden oder ´ne Runde zu biken...anschließend zu Kalle zum Glühwein gluckern???


----------



## Aporider (20. Dezember 2009)

sorry big D aber mei mutter hat heute geburtstag kann leider net mit zum boarden:-(

lassts krachen


----------



## Bierklau (22. Dezember 2009)

@ latest news...Leute die Zukunft ist gesichert...es gibt Nachwuchs...

http://downhillteam-engelthal.de.tl/Hoffi.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (22. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte bereits das vergnügen mit dem fahrer.
kann aber was werden wenn man ihm bisi unter die arme greift und er mal ne richtige kiste hat.

lassts krachen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Dezember 2009)

**** sind die krass,,,,


----------



## M-Power (26. Dezember 2009)

Hola und ein kleines lebenszeichen von der insel!

24º, Sonne, Strand, Meer, super nette Leute plus 2 tage sightseeing...

und was das biken angeht?
ganz cooler Bikepark mit 6 abwechslungsreichen strecken, mini baby huepfern bis mega jumps.
die anderen lokalen dh trails sind auch nicht ohne.
es gibt einige krasse trails die es nur noch scheppern lassen weil man sich ne halbe stunde ueber loses geroell und vieeele viele steine retten muss. erinnert mich an wildbad nur laenger und kurviger 
man lernt: nie langsam fahren sonst bleibt man stecken, naja und das bremsen muss man auch gut timen, hehehe...blaue flecken bleiben da nicht aus.
ansonsonsten auch flowige abschnitte durch lavasand (sehr lustig...wie im schnee...) und fichtenwaelder.

mal schaun was die restliche zeit noch so bringt...
bilder kommen nach.

hasta luego,
M


----------



## Bierklau (27. Dezember 2009)

@ war gestern einer von Euch racen in W.??? Wie wars??? Wieder mit Bullen???

Bin ab Dienstag wieder im Lande...biken???


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Dezember 2009)

super, racen - und keiner hat was gesagt... :-(


----------



## santacruzer71 (31. Dezember 2009)

Rutscht alle gut rüber .......
Bis denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (31. Dezember 2009)

@ racen und keiner sagt Bescheid...hab es eigentlich allen per email gesandt...Utz ist 10. geworden...RESPEKT!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. Dezember 2009)

nicht allen!






aber allen: "viel spaß beim Rutschen" - (zitat meines thailändischen WG-mitbewohners)


----------



## Stefan Utz (31. Dezember 2009)

Servus,
wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch!!!!

Hab im Neujahr ein paar Tage frei und voll Bock auf Buck. Wenn jemand dort ist, einfach mal melden.


----------



## ringo14 (1. Januar 2010)

wünsch alles ein gesundes neues jahr 

und vielleicht kennt jemand jemanden ders will oda braucht

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/108128


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Januar 2010)

@UTZ meld dich doch mal....


----------



## Bierklau (2. Januar 2010)

@ Sonntag Nachmittag treffen sich ein paar beim Utz zum playriden...da können wir alles weitere besprechen...Uhrzeit sag ich noch


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Januar 2010)

interessant, aber wenns so weiter schneit dann können wir eher schlittenfahren...

für LK AS gibts heute vom wetterdienst sogar (schnee-)sturmwarnung...


----------



## Bierklau (2. Januar 2010)

als ob uns sowas aufhält.....können ja hinterher einen Glühwein trinken...den Himmel runter im Neuschnee ist bestimmt witzig...

sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus...
http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Bavaria/Hirschbach~6556618/




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> interessant, aber wenns so weiter schneit dann können wir eher schlittenfahren...
> 
> für LK AS gibts heute vom wetterdienst sogar (schnee-)sturmwarnung...


----------



## Aporider (6. Januar 2010)

sers leutz wie sieht das aus geht morgen was zam wegen fahren?
bitte antworten.
danke


----------



## Bierklau (7. Januar 2010)

@ Nite ride 2day / es geht wieder weida....heute 18:30 CET bei JT vor dem Laden...der Afgahne ist auch wieder da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (8. Januar 2010)

@ Sonntag...gestern Abend kam die Idee auf, am Sonntag mal den Hasi Trail zu rocken...wer hätte denn Bock mal im Schnee zu freeriden...
PS/Fab könntest Du shuttlen???
das ist der hier....
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3858


----------



## Bierklau (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/julien-dupont-berlin-innenstad-11046.htm


----------



## More...wood (8. Januar 2010)

Na klar bin dabei!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Januar 2010)

die strecke ist teils vereist und hat mit schnee bedeckten laub ihre ein oder andere Tücke...
aber müsst schon gehn...


----------



## Stefan Utz (9. Januar 2010)

Ich komm auch, mein Ghost langweilt sich...
Ich mach mit Fab den Shuttle aus und schreib heut Abend ne Uhrzeit.
Wer kommt alles mit, Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Januar 2010)

ich geb heute abend nochmal den schneestand durch....


----------



## More...wood (9. Januar 2010)

Hab grad mitm Utz ausgemacht, Treffpunkt morgen um 10er bei mir. 

Greetz!


----------



## Bierklau (9. Januar 2010)

kann erst ab ca. 12 Uhr, mei Bucklige geht Langlaufen...



More...wood schrieb:


> Hab grad mitm Utz ausgemacht, Treffpunkt morgen um 10er bei mir.
> 
> Greetz!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Januar 2010)

streckeninfo:

teilweise ca. 6" schnee... 
und teilweise ganz schön vereist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Januar 2010)

also @utz und alle anderen "frühen"

ihr könnt ja dann schon mal schee räumen - bis zum feld weg habs ich und mx-bubu schon gemacht und seit heute abend is aber schon wieder ca. 5cm neuschnee!


----------



## Bierklau (10. Januar 2010)

ein geiler event, coole Leute...geiler trail Hasi...rock´n roll




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> also @utz und alle anderen "frühen"
> 
> ihr könnt ja dann schon mal schee räumen - bis zum feld weg habs ich und mx-bubu schon gemacht und seit heute abend is aber schon wieder ca. 5cm neuschnee!


----------



## M-Power (10. Januar 2010)

halli hallo,
alex und ich gehen morgen (mo) ab 3 nach osternohe zum skifahren 
wer kommt mit?
grüße,
M


----------



## Bierklau (11. Januar 2010)

@ Ideen...ob es nur am Schnee gelegen hat weiß ich nicht, aber es sind ein paar Ideen für die nächsten Stammtische gekommen...Sülzenstammtisch, Wintergrillen, Ski-foan, Kegeln...den Rest hab ich vergessen...mailt mir mal Eure Meinung und die Termine...

ach ja, diese Woche anstatt biken mal in Osternohe Boarden oder Ski foan??? Oder lieber im Fichtel???


----------



## stefschiffer (11. Januar 2010)

M-Power schrieb:


> halli hallo,
> alex und ich gehen morgen (mo) ab 3 nach osternohe zum skifahren
> wer kommt mit?
> grüße,
> M



Das wenn ich gewußt hätte, bin um 15:00 Uhr heimgefahren!
Die Spuhr unterm Lift war von mir 125 Schwüng!


----------



## stefschiffer (11. Januar 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Ideen...ob es nur am Schnee gelegen hat weiß ich nicht, aber es sind ein paar Ideen für die nächsten Stammtische gekommen...Sülzenstammtisch, Wintergrillen, Ski-foan, Kegeln...den Rest hab ich vergessen...mailt mir mal Eure Meinung und die Termine...
> 
> ach ja, diese Woche anstatt biken mal in Osternohe Boarden oder Ski foan??? Oder lieber im Fichtel???


Osternohe, bin ich dabei!
Wann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (11. Januar 2010)

sers
also ich wäre fürs fichtel aber vom grundprinzip is es mir egal.
hoff es geht was zamm weil am we melden se wieder plus temperaturen:-(
macht halt noch mal ansage was wan wie wo.


----------



## More...wood (12. Januar 2010)

Also Stammtisch Ideen find ich alle Klasse! Hauptsache er wird gemacht  Und Donnerstag wäre ich eher für Biken... nen Donnerstag ohne Biken???? Wie wäre es Freitag oder am Weekend mit Boarden oder Skifahren?


----------



## Bierklau (12. Januar 2010)

@ Diese Woche anstatt nite ride, in Osternohe a weng ski foan oder boarden...wer hat Bock...bis jetzt, Schiffer, Aporider, me, Kaltverformer...Löhner (ich weiß no net)...wer noch...

18:00 Uhr am Lifthäuschen...???

Argument: Biken kann man immer, Ski foan nur selten hier in der Gegend...

@ Morewood / Am Freitag oder Weekend mal Ski foan...bin ich dabei

Rock and snow


----------



## Jayson213 (12. Januar 2010)

@boarden:wäre gern dabei, aber darf dann doch zu nem geburtstag 

muß wohl ein ander mal...
am we geht nich, weil da emmering angesagt ist


----------



## More...wood (12. Januar 2010)

Na ok dann am Donnerstag Boarden, oder erstmal lernen xD. Wann wollma los?


----------



## Tabibuschua (12. Januar 2010)

hab ka Ski und ka Board, gebt mir ne Aldi Tüte und ich bin dabei! xD
Samstag Red Bull Ice Race in München, denkt dran!
Big Al kommt ausm Süden hoch, Kumpel und ich fahren runter.
Event ist 18 - 20 Uhr , kostenloser Eintritt. Danach wollt mer (Kumpel + i) in die Rofa Augsburg :]
wer hat noch Bock? Plätze sind noch frei! Bier, M-Power ?!?


----------



## Bierklau (12. Januar 2010)

mein kleiner hat ´nen Boppo Rutscher...den kannst haben...

Wegen Sa schreib ich Dir ´ne PM. Thx.



Tabibuschua schrieb:


> hab ka Ski und ka Board, gebt mir ne Aldi Tüte und ich bin dabei! xD
> Samstag Red Bull Ice Race in München, denkt dran!
> Big Al kommt ausm Süden hoch, Kumpel und ich fahren runter.
> Event ist 18 - 20 Uhr , kostenloser Eintritt. Danach wollt mer in die Rofa Augsburg :]
> wer hat noch Bock? Plätze sind noch frei! Bier, M-Power ?!?


----------



## Aporider (12. Januar 2010)

also gut dan o-no zum boarden.
was is mitz utz?
am we melden se wärmer da macht des boarden  bestimmt keinnen spaß mehr.
könnt ja mal was schreiben wenn am we was geht.

lassts krachen


----------



## MX-Bubu (12. Januar 2010)

komm evtl auch am do mit der schaltafel.
am we könnte man ja die fortsetzung zum letzten mal bilden


----------



## ringo14 (12. Januar 2010)

bin am do dabei...bis den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (13. Januar 2010)

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010889/freecastertv-extremecom-teaser

greetings from Enrico aus Finale....seinem Knie geht es besser...er scheint gut drauf zu sein...letzter Eintrag...ich zitiere F*** soccer, go biking...

also denn bis Do in Osternohe...Steff, JT, FAB, Bierklau, Utz (wenn die Ski fertig sind), Aporider, Ringo, hab ich wen vergessen??? Big Al, M-Power?


----------



## Bierklau (13. Januar 2010)

Sonntag nochmal Hasi Trail rocken...das könnte klappen...wer hat denn Lust...ich bin mal spontan dabei...diesmal mit pics???




MX-Bubu schrieb:


> komm evtl auch am do mit der schaltafel.
> am we könnte man ja die fortsetzung zum letzten mal bilden


----------



## More...wood (13. Januar 2010)

Hasi Trail und nochmal Spiegelei??? Fand ich ziemlich geil! Bin auf jedenfall dabei, Sprinter geht auch in Ordnung


----------



## M-Power (13. Januar 2010)

hallo,
ich werds am do nicht schaffen...evtl am we...
viel spass euch & bleibt bitte heil !!!
M


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Januar 2010)

@we
in ingoldorf ists auch schön...
(muss lernen, dann bleib ich gleich da...)


----------



## MX-Bubu (13. Januar 2010)

wir werden an dich denken und evtl andenken in bits und bytes festhalten


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Januar 2010)

hast was fürn helm bastelt?


----------



## MX-Bubu (13. Januar 2010)

nee, null zeit im moment, kommt aber noch


----------



## ringo14 (13. Januar 2010)

bin da auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (13. Januar 2010)

watt echt??? kein Spazierengehen & Kaffeetrinken???



ringo14 schrieb:


> bin da auch dabei...


----------



## ringo14 (13. Januar 2010)

kannst mir ja auch mal a we hamburg schenken dann kuschel ich auch noch mir dir!!!


----------



## Aporider (13. Januar 2010)

bin dabei freu mich und mein bike macht auch schon luftsprünge das langweilt sich grad brutal.
bis den dann.
achja und bis morgen

lassts krachen


----------



## MX-Bubu (13. Januar 2010)

hat jemand nen dämpfer mit 222mm EBL, notfalls auch 216mm rumliegen und kann ihn mir fürs WE leihen?


----------



## Jayson213 (13. Januar 2010)

an alle die es noch nicht wissen...


----------



## Bierklau (14. Januar 2010)

schön so einen kreativen Multimediabeauftragten zu haben...



Jayson213 schrieb:


> an alle die es noch nicht wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Januar 2010)

is schon toll, bestimmt hat´s einige anläufe gedauert ums so hinzubekommen, aber langweilig is dir schon, oder?


----------



## Jayson213 (15. Januar 2010)

@nameless:langeweile würd ich es nicht nennen, nur spaß am hobby 

und es war der 2.versuch...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Januar 2010)

respect....

hobby: taschenlampenbilder


----------



## Jayson213 (15. Januar 2010)

hmmm...


----------



## Stefan Utz (15. Januar 2010)

Bin Sonntag dabei.
Treffpunkt wann und wo?


----------



## Aporider (15. Januar 2010)

bin am So auch dabei.
möcht nur gern wissen was und wo.
lasst mal was hören.
war geil gestern!!!!!!!!!!!

lassts krachen


----------



## More...wood (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr wollt können wir uns ja wieder um 10er bei mir treffen?! Oder auch früher. Will heute jemand mit Boarden gehen???

Greetz


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Januar 2010)

wer fährt jetzt heute alles nach münchen?


----------



## ringo14 (16. Januar 2010)

also dann morgen um zehn bei dir! bis den...


----------



## Aporider (16. Januar 2010)

jo ok um zehn bei dir aber was wird den gemacht?
sorry heute is nix mit boarden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Januar 2010)

die antwort entnimmst du bitte deiner einladung von big D. auf facebook das muss hier "öffentlich" nicht so breit getreten werden!!!!

viel spass euch allen am so.


----------



## Bierklau (16. Januar 2010)

ich kann erst ab 12 oder 13 Uhr / ganz klar biken auf dem Hasi trail...die anderen können sich ja bei Fab treffen....ansonsten auf den Shuttle warten...bin dabei



More...wood schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt können wir uns ja wieder um 10er bei mir treffen?! Oder auch früher. Will heute jemand mit Boarden gehen???
> 
> Greetz


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Januar 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> die antwort entnimmst du bitte deiner einladung von big D. auf facebook das muss hier "öffentlich" nicht so breit getreten werden!!!!
> 
> viel spass euch allen am so.


----------



## Bierklau (16. Januar 2010)

besser so???


keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


>


----------



## Bierklau (16. Januar 2010)

F***** XC oder the beauty and the champ / ride the polar bear race


----------



## Aporider (16. Januar 2010)

danke bierklau jetzt weis ich endlich worum es geht.
keineNAMEfrei: keine angst ich sags net weiter *lach mich wech*
also gut bis den dann.


----------



## More...wood (16. Januar 2010)

LOL, bis moing!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Januar 2010)

ja, Danke...

des geht nicht ums weitersagen, hier kann jeder mitlesen, aber das ist ja egal - ihr hattet euren spaß!!!

wenns probleme gibt (jetzt nciht am so, aber je mehr/öfter da gefahren wird desto größer die wahrscheinlichkeit), bin der blöde - da könnte ich mich an deiner stelle auch "*wech lachen*" 

außerdem könnte man mit erhaltenen informationen zufrieden sein, und erst nachdenken und dann schreiben oder einfach mal ganz die "speißeöffnung" halten


----------



## Aporider (17. Januar 2010)

ach großer sei doch nich gleich beleidigt:-(
was ich wan wen frag geht dich meines erachtens nix an.
und 95% der DH fahrer die hier mitlesen wissen netmal wo högen is.
von daher mach dir keinen kopf.


lassts krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Januar 2010)

allein aufgrund der vid´s hab ich schon einige PM´s erhalten mit der frage ob das denn in der nähe von hersbruck ist und wie man dann da hinkäme....

wie war´s denn nun?

achja und die 95% gehören dann genauso wenig zur intellektuellen elite dass sie keine landkarte lesen können....???

und jetzt machs raus ich will halt einfach nicht, dass des in dem zusammenhang da drin steht!


----------



## Aporider (17. Januar 2010)

also war ok der trail is im sommer bzw ohne schnee bestimmt sau gut.
aber hat spaß gemacht.
etz wennst ma noch sagst was ich raus machen soll denk ich evtl drüber nach.
achja wenn dich jemand fragt sag doch nix dazu.
geht ja schlieslich keinen was an.


----------



## ringo14 (17. Januar 2010)

jetz jammert doch beide ned so rummm! isn cooler tail heut bei dem wetter wäre eh keiner ge kommen und des nächste mal fals des gibt...dann halt ganz einfach per e-mail! man oh man


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Januar 2010)

es gibt einfach gewisse regeln wenn man wo zu "gast" ist, und sollte nicht den gleichen S C H E I S S , wegen dem alles begonnen hat gleich wieder machen!!! so einfach ist des - aber manche checkens einfach nicht...


----------



## More...wood (17. Januar 2010)

Geiler Tag gestern!


----------



## Stefan Utz (18. Januar 2010)

More...wood schrieb:


> Geiler Tag gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (18. Januar 2010)

jup der tag war sau geil da muss ich euch recht geben war mal was anderes.
und ich bin mir sicher das niemand das geheiligte land findet.
machts das nächste mal wie ihr wollt is mir ziemlich banane aber dan bleibts auch bein dem thermien und der aktivität dan entsehen keine missverständnisse keiner muss nachfragen und son blödsinn.
aber das haben ja nur die wenigsten mitbekommen das es kurzzeitig eine planänderung gab weswegen ich nochmal nachgefragt hab was jetzt eigendlich gemacht wird.
also bis den dann.


----------



## Bierklau (19. Januar 2010)

@ Stammtisch mal wieder??? Was haltet Ihr davon mal wieder einen Stammtisch zu machen??? Seit Weihnachten ging ja nichts mehr....ich schlage jetzt mal Freitag den 12.02.2010??? Was machen wir Wintergrillen, Sülzenstammtisch oder was??? Bitte um Vorschläge...wir wollten doch auch mal Kartfahren und Burgerfuttern?


----------



## More...wood (19. Januar 2010)

Klar Wintergrillen!  Termin is bei mir in Ordnung.


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Januar 2010)

@stammtisch: termin is in ordnung.
kann mich nur nich zwischen wintergrillen und kartfahren+burger entscheiden!obwohl das wenigstens mal in stadtnähe wäre 

cheers


----------



## Tabibuschua (19. Januar 2010)

jau da wär ich auch mit am Start! ^^


----------



## Bierklau (19. Januar 2010)

@ Foto Modell / denke Sie wird mich killen für den post...

MPower ist doch tatsächlich IBC bike modell geworden...da staunter watt???


----------



## Aporider (19. Januar 2010)

joa also ich finde den thermien gut. ich fände eigendlich alles geil bis auf das sülzen essen.
grillen wäre streß frei das finde ich gut.
kart fahren find ich alerdings auch geil und is gut für dir stoderer.
 wer is eigendlich am Do dabei?


----------



## More...wood (19. Januar 2010)

Hoffe ich kann am Donnerstag mitfahren! Das Boarden hat einer Rippe von mir net so ganz gutgetan... wenns bis Donnerstag net besser is schau ich halt mal zum Arzt und sonst bin ich auf jedenfall dabei!!


----------



## Golzman (19. Januar 2010)

Termin wäre suboptimal für mich, weil Spätschicht in der Woche


----------



## ringo14 (19. Januar 2010)

ich brech zammmm!!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_oeSJpRhb0"]YouTube- Acid Martini by Wodka-Fabrik.com[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (19. Januar 2010)

****.... da war ich voll xD Gibts aber noch schlimmere auf Youtube...


----------



## M-Power (19. Januar 2010)

ich kill dich wenn du dieses schreckliche bild nicht löscht!!!
weg, weg, weg, weg, weg 
(und dimb nicht ibc...)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Januar 2010)

du solltest ins fernsehen - aber betrunken, da wirkst du irgendwie seriöser...
is des bei dir?


----------



## Stefan Utz (20. Januar 2010)

Sers, hab nen Stammtischvorschlag:
Termin einen Tag später, Samstag 13.02. Golzman, hast du da auch Schicht?

Ich stell die Gartenhütte zur Verfügung, besorg Getränke (machen wir halt ne Kasse) und schür den Grill an. Grillfleisch mit Zubehör bringt jeder für sich selber mit, kann ja auch Burger sein.
Kartfahren können wir beim nächsten Stammtisch wenn das Wetter schöner ist. Aussen fahren ist doch viel geiler!! Danach dann in Nürnberg!

Wie schauts aus, ist das so OK???


----------



## Stefan Utz (20. Januar 2010)

Fährt jetzt Donnerstag wer mit, Spiegelei geht doch immer?
Aporider, ich könnte dich kurz nach sechs abholen.


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Januar 2010)

servus.

ich sprech jetzt mal für die nürnberger: und muß sagen, dass wir terminlich am 13.02. anderweitig eingebunden sind!
das habt ihr ja wieder prima eingefädelt um uns auszuschließen!könnt ruhig sagen wenn unsere anwesenheit unerwünscht ist


----------



## Tabibuschua (20. Januar 2010)

ach komm M-Power! Das Bild is sooo süüüüß *kicher* ;]
ES TAUT! Onohe ist also hoffentlich bald wieder befahrbar ! ^^ ;]


----------



## More...wood (20. Januar 2010)

Weiß noch immer net genau ob ich morgen mitfahren soll, ich hock mich moing mal aufs Rad und fahr aweng, dann seh ich scho ob es geht  Denk aber müsst scho gehn!

@keinNamefrei... besoffen seriöser? Na dann lass ich das mal mitm trinken xD Aso yop is meine Hausbar


----------



## More...wood (20. Januar 2010)

Aso Termin ist mir eigentlich fast jeder recht wenns um den Stammtisch geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Januar 2010)

hausbar? - ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......... wohin soll man den die ganzen stammtische legen?*g*


----------



## Stefan Utz (20. Januar 2010)

Stammtisch Samstag ne Woche später. 
Wie siehts da aus?


----------



## Golzman (20. Januar 2010)

Besser


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Januar 2010)

@stammtisch:also 20.02 wäre vorbehaltlos akzeptiert!


----------



## Jayson213 (20. Januar 2010)

ich fahr am 30.01.2010 definitiv nochmal hin!kommt nich wer mit???

"Um allen Flüsterpostboten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen gibt es hiermit folgende Bekanntgabe: 

Die Tretlager-Halle wir gegen Ende März geschlossen. 

Schöner Mist aber das ist nun mal auch das Schicksaal, mit welchem wir seit nunmehr 4 jahren die Halle nutzen. 
Die Halle wird verkauft und unser Vereinsleben kann in die Interessen den Käufers nicht integriert werden. 

Ein Ersatz für die Emmeringer Halle ist nicht in Aussicht 

andi kräftner - 2. präsident"


----------



## Bierklau (21. Januar 2010)

@ Freeridestammtisch Wintergrillen / als Bike Opa und Presi sach ich jetz ma 20.02.2010 bei Onkel Utz im Sommerhaus Thema Wintergrillen / Jeder bringt sein Meat oder was auch immer selbst mit..Bier besorgt Utz...Grill stellt Utz, gehe davon aus, daß wir vorher noch ´ne Runde biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (21. Januar 2010)

@Jay: was für ne Halle? wo wie wer? Info!!! :] 
weng dirten in ner Halle oder wie? mmhhhh *grübel*

@Bier: ich komm "nur" zum Fressen und Partyyyn, zum Strampeln bin ich noch zu fett, der scheiss Winterspeck drückt zu doll bergauf/-ab! bin grad dran den zu F*CKEN, den Drecksranzen!


----------



## More...wood (21. Januar 2010)

Heute Abend bin ich nicht dabei, werd die Rippen fürs Weekend schonen


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Januar 2010)

@ tabi: ja ne halle zum indoor-dirten auf holzrampen mit allem schickimicki wie resipit und foampit.pool, spine und alle spielereien für die verrückten jungs...

soll wohl schon in ca. 2wochen mit dem rückbau begonnen werden, und da MUß ich die letzte chance nutzen da nochmal hin zu kommen!!!

und da war halt jetzt die frage, ob man wie letzten samstag wieder ne lustige truppe zamm bekommt.

also ich bin dann mal dort, am 30.01.


----------



## Golzman (21. Januar 2010)

@Jay: Ach du Sch... jetzt hatte ich so einen schönen Tag und dann so eine Nachricht!!  Werde aber auf jeden Fall versuchen noch einmal mit am Start zu sein. Checke noch eben den Terminplaner und geb später bescheid...

@all: Stammtischtermin ist gespeichert. See you... "endlich normale Leute.." 
Peace

P.S. Netter Avatar Jay.. also vielmehr der Text darunter..


----------



## Bierklau (24. Januar 2010)

RIP for Hasi Trail....

bad news, Hasi trail closed to environmental complaints from wood owners & hunters....reason last sundays training under muddy/snow/rain conditions...sry Kramer


----------



## More...wood (25. Januar 2010)

Gehen Samstag aweng in Osternohe Snowboarden und wollen danach bei mir Grillen, Guitar Hero zocken und aweng feiern. Wer kommen mag soll kommen  Aso Fleisch und paar Getränke mitbringen wäre super. Grill stellt BigAl.

Greetz


----------



## Aporider (25. Januar 2010)

ja öhm die idee is ja gut aber an der ausführung scheiterts.


----------



## More...wood (25. Januar 2010)

Häh warum das?


----------



## Aporider (25. Januar 2010)

naja ich muss mal sehen was sich kohlen technisch tut sonst siehts eher finster aus.
aber ich weis es noch nicht genau.


----------



## More...wood (26. Januar 2010)

Ach wenn der eine oder andere nichts mitbringen kann wird auch nicht die Welt untergehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (26. Januar 2010)

pass mal obacht;-)
also ich wäre dabei denk ich.
wann soll den das boarden statt finden?
und der dave wird dan später nachkommen wenns dir recht is also zu dir.
der is auch mal wieder im lande.
wer is den eigendlich am DO alles dabei? 
geht da überhaupt was zam?


----------



## Jayson213 (26. Januar 2010)

@ wer lust hat: sonntag emmering! halle! fahren!wer kommt noch mit?
golzman: klappt es bei dir?wenn nicht bitte rechtzeitig bescheid geben, dann evtl samstag fahren...

hoffentlich geht was


----------



## More...wood (26. Januar 2010)

Na klar kann der Dave kommen, ich weiß nochnet genau wann ich zum Boarden komme da ich davor noch in Nbg ne Klausur nachschreiben muss und danach noch nen kleinen Umzug in Schwabach... denk so bis 2/3er müsst ich es nach Onohe schaffen. Also Donnerstag bin ich dabei, hab ma heut mei Reign abgeholt


----------



## Aporider (26. Januar 2010)

sach mal was wird den jetzt eigendlich gemacht?
ich hab ne einladeung auf facebook bekommen die allerdings nix mit boarden zu tun hat.
naja ich komm aus der nähe von BT runter also bei mir kanns etwas später werden mit o-no.


----------



## More...wood (26. Januar 2010)

Naja so wie es aussieht, BigAl, BigD usw. gehen Snowdownhillen, ich geh (leider) Boarden (habs leider schon versprochen)... bis hierhin erstmal egal. 

--> Und danach halt bei mir Grillen, Trinken und Guitar Hero zocken. Bloß ne Zeit haben wir noch garnet...


----------



## Stefan Utz (27. Januar 2010)

Donnerstag geht was, ich hab schon nen Plan. Abfahrt wie gewohnt halb sieben bei JT-Laden.
@Aporider: Ich kann dich um kurz nach sechs abholen

Samstag kann ich nicht. Bin Arbeiten und danach auf Geburtstag eingeladen.


----------



## Bierklau (27. Januar 2010)

so um 6 bei Dir??? Utz kann nicht...hab zwei 15liter Fässer bei Kalle geordert



More...wood schrieb:


> Naja so wie es aussieht, BigAl, BigD usw. gehen Snowdownhillen, ich geh (leider) Boarden (habs leider schon versprochen)... bis hierhin erstmal egal.
> 
> --> Und danach halt bei mir Grillen, Trinken und Guitar Hero zocken. Bloß ne Zeit haben wir noch garnet...


----------



## Bierklau (27. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei...glaub aber nicht, daß es überhaupt geht



Stefan Utz schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht was, ich hab schon nen Plan. Abfahrt wie gewohnt halb sieben bei JT-Laden.
> @Aporider: Ich kann dich um kurz nach sechs abholen
> 
> Samstag kann ich nicht. Bin Arbeiten und danach auf Geburtstag eingeladen.


----------



## More...wood (27. Januar 2010)

6er steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (2. Februar 2010)

@ NITERIDE / nachdem der letzte Donnerstag ja schon mehr schieben als fahren war, treffen wir uns diesen Donnerstag in Osternohe zum Ski & boarden...bitte dran denken am 20.02.2010 Winterstammtisch bei Utz mit BBQ


----------



## More...wood (2. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, steht! Wann willst den circa starten?


----------



## Tabibuschua (2. Februar 2010)

Winterstammtisch ist schon lang vermerkt, Do wird leider nix! Hoffentlich hält Utzes Bude ordentlich was aus! ^^ Partyyyy ^^


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Februar 2010)

mir ist grad ne alte zeitschrift über den weg gekommen....

hätte da da jemand mal interesse sowas mit den "kleinen" radln zu fahren? (bes. der suldentrail hört sich interessant an...)

www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/reise/FR_3_08_BayTrails.pdf


----------



## More...wood (3. Februar 2010)

Geil, hab se auch wieder ausgegraben  Gib mir nen Termin und ich bin dabei!


----------



## Aporider (3. Februar 2010)

also ich bin in o-no dabei bring den dave mit.
@bierklau hoff unser kleines handgemänge am Sa is schon vergessen hab mir echt nen kopf gemacht.
also bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (3. Februar 2010)

hey und wenn sich an o-no was ändert sprich mehlmeisel dan sag mir doch bitte jemad bescheid.
wobei ich jetzt schon der meinung bin das es wohl die bessere entscheidung is.
den ich denke das wetter wird nicht besser.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Februar 2010)

an einen brestimmten termin hab ich da noch gar nicht gedacht...
könnte aber mal vllt. ganz gut geeignet sein, wenns rauswärts geht und die bikeparks noch geschlossen haben und am berg der schnee größtenteils weg ist oder so!


----------



## Stefan Utz (6. Februar 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> mir ist grad ne alte zeitschrift über den weg gekommen....
> 
> hätte da da jemand mal interesse sowas mit den "kleinen" radln zu fahren? (bes. der suldentrail hört sich interessant an...)
> 
> www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/reise/FR_3_08_BayTrails.pdf


 
Das schaut echt gut aus und ist auch nicht so irre weit weg. Können wir mal ins Auge fassen, sprichs halt am Stammtisch mal an und bring die Zeitschrift mit.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Februar 2010)

ins auge fassen? - der finger steckt bereits drin!

stimmts fab???


----------



## More...wood (7. Februar 2010)

Absolut, wäre das Wetter net so beschissen wäre ich scho da!! Wann kommt den nur das Biketaugliche Wetter zurück???


----------



## More...wood (7. Februar 2010)

Wer ist dabei???


----------



## Jayson213 (7. Februar 2010)

servus.

@golzman: war heut mal schauen was da so geht.eine line is schee fahrbar mit ner art trick-booter am ende (flache weiche landung)
schaufeln sind da, und geshapped wird auch 
man hätte sogar heut dort rollen können!


----------



## santacruzer71 (7. Februar 2010)

Kavierlein?


----------



## Jayson213 (7. Februar 2010)

jupps 

wie es weiter geht weiß ich allerdings leider nicht.
hatte letztes jahr gehört das es bis jetzt eigentlich schon weg sein solle...aber????


----------



## M-Power (8. Februar 2010)

Halli Hallo,
wer braucht einen neuen helm?
ich habe mir den zebra TSG in größe S bestellt,
er fällt aber so groß aus, dass er mir nicht passt.
für M köpfpe jedoch perfekt & sehr, sehr stylisch 
100 euro kostet das gute stück. 
also, schlagt zu!
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (9. Februar 2010)

@ Donnerstag Abend / Biken oder Ski foan ???

ich wär ja schwer dafür nochmal ins Fichtel zum ski foan...was meint Ihr???


----------



## More...wood (9. Februar 2010)

Bin Donnerstag Abend scho in der Rofa am feiern. Aber wie wäre es morgen mit Onohe???


----------



## Bierklau (12. Februar 2010)

an alle Freerider/Stammtischler...am Samstag morgen zieht Lil´Al von Lauf nach Kucha...wir werden Ihm ein wenig helfen...Samstag 10:00 Uhr bei Löhner...wer da nicht kann heute Nachmittag ab 16:00 Uhr geht auch...rock on bigD


----------



## Bierklau (12. Februar 2010)

@ heute Abend in Osternohe Ski foan ??? bis 24:00 Uhr und a weng feiern???


----------



## ringo14 (12. Februar 2010)

@ bierklau: DANKE!!!


----------



## Bierklau (12. Februar 2010)

ringo14 schrieb:


> @ bierklau: DANKE!!!



da werden Sie geholfen...bisher dabei...Foggy, Big Al, Utz, Schleimi and myself...we will continue


----------



## More...wood (12. Februar 2010)

Samstag kann ich auch helfen. Brauchts ihr nen Sprinter??? Ah ab wann heute Onohe??


----------



## kaltverformer (12. Februar 2010)

More...wood schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich auch helfen. Brauchts ihr nen Sprinter??? Ah ab wann heute Onohe??



JETZT!!!! Skifoan! Vollgaaaas


----------



## ringo14 (19. Februar 2010)

hey wollt mich für samstag nochmal bei den helfern bedanken...war echt super auch wenn ich ned so fit war...bis morgen!!! vollgas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (19. Februar 2010)

Party startet morgen 17:00 Uhr...260 Euro gestern in der Metro



ringo14 schrieb:


> hey wollt mich für samstag nochmal bei den helfern bedanken...war echt super auch wenn ich ned so fit war...bis morgen!!! vollgas


----------



## Tabibuschua (19. Februar 2010)

yeeehaaaaw! ^^ Ich vergess deine Garnelen morgen auch nur , wenn du meinen Feigenlikör vergisst! :]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Februar 2010)

delikat....

 irgend eine "spaßaktion" für davor geplant? biken is ja nich!?


----------



## More...wood (25. Februar 2010)

Heute Abend Playriden? Berge schon befahrbar?


----------



## Bierklau (25. Februar 2010)

heute Abend kann ich leider nicht...aber morgen Nachmittag schon...Bock???



More...wood schrieb:


> Heute Abend Playriden? Berge schon befahrbar?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Februar 2010)

nein keinen bock - noch keinen! aber bald....   ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (28. Februar 2010)

@ 2010 Niteride / es geht wieder los...jeden Donnerstag Abend 18:30 Uhr bei Zweirad Teuchert vor dem Laden...zugegeben es ist noch nicht optimal, aber müßt schon geh´n..CU


----------



## More...wood (28. Februar 2010)

Danke, endlich ist es wieder so weit!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Februar 2010)

seid ihr heute gefahren?
 ich konnte nicht es wollte jemand mein ghost anschauen....


----------



## MX-Bubu (28. Februar 2010)

Ob das wohl der einzige Grund war?!?


----------



## Aporider (28. Februar 2010)

bin Do wieder dabei. 
kanns schon garnimmer erwarten.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. März 2010)

war er - ich hab den rausch doch im happyrock lassn!


----------



## Bierklau (5. März 2010)

@ Niteride...scheint ja vielen von Euch, wie mir zu gehen...8 Leute bei den Temperaturen...RESPEKT...Danke an alle C U next week

PS / Sonntag DH fahren ???


----------



## Aporider (6. März 2010)

so war der plan mit So aber obs noch steht das weis ich net.
ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei.

bis den dann


----------



## Bierklau (9. März 2010)

@ bikepark Osternohe opening / Arbeitseinsatz...demnächst geht es wieder los mit dem Schaufeln...es soll ein paar Veränderungen geben...einige haben es ja schon mitgekriegt...Arbeitseinsatz wird ausschließlich von big Al koordiniert...er wird sich sicher im Forum oder direkt bei Euch melden...es soll ein Entlohnungskonzept geben...bitte informiert Euch bei Al oder bei Werner darüber und entscheidet selbst, was Ihr macht...


----------



## Bierklau (11. März 2010)

@ NITERIDE II-DAY / wie immer 18:15 bei Jörgi vor dem Laden....

PS / Ich muß in den Süden sonst dreh ich komplett durch...laßt uns am Weekend mal quatschen...Tessin wäre ja auch mal nett oder Bozen...aber momentan ist es selbst in Valencia nur 9 Grad...grrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (11. März 2010)

Muss heut passen, bin länger auf Arbeit. Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## ringo14 (11. März 2010)

muss heut nochmals auf die bank...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2010)

bin noch nicht ready to race! :-(


----------



## Bierklau (11. März 2010)

SRY  NITERIDE fällt heut leider aus...keiner hat anscheinend Zeit...




Bierklau schrieb:


> @ NITERIDE II-DAY / wie immer 18:15 bei Jörgi vor dem Laden....
> 
> PS / Ich muß in den Süden sonst dreh ich komplett durch...laßt uns am Weekend mal quatschen...Tessin wäre ja auch mal nett oder Bozen...aber momentan ist es selbst in Valencia nur 9 Grad...grrrrr


----------



## Bierklau (16. März 2010)

@ Winterdepression..aus der aktuellen Winterdepression hat sich die Idee eines kurzfristigen Finalebesuchs rauskristallisiert...wir machen einen Ausflug am 29.04. bis 03.05.2010 Mittwoch Nacht bis Montag...mit drei Tagen Vollgas...irgendwer Bock mitzukommen sind bisher 4 Nasen...Shuttle für 4 ist bereits reserviert...


----------



## ringo14 (16. März 2010)

wie schauts am do aus? geht was?


----------



## Jayson213 (17. März 2010)

@finale: ist leider für meinen geldbeutel etwas zu kurzfristig 
aber es geht ja im september ne ganze woche hin


----------



## More...wood (17. März 2010)

FINNAALLLEE!!! Donnerstag 18:30???


----------



## ringo14 (17. März 2010)

jou...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. März 2010)

wenn ich alles hab bis dahin.... bin ich dabei!


----------



## Bierklau (17. März 2010)

bin leider in Hamburg...viel Spaß



ringo14 schrieb:


> wie schauts am do aus? geht was?


----------



## Aporider (17. März 2010)

Bierklau wenn das der finale thermin für dieses jahr is solleten wir uns nochmal drüber unterhalten hätt schon bock mit zu fahren aber wie gesagt hätt vorher nochmal gern drüber gesprochen.


----------



## Jayson213 (17. März 2010)

@Finale:
falls es wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat: es fahren auch noch ein paar jungs und pupsie im september!!!!!da werden auch demnächst die feinheiten geplant.11.-18.09.


----------



## M-Power (18. März 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Winterdepression..aus der aktuellen Winterdepression hat sich die Idee eines kurzfristigen Finalebesuchs rauskristallisiert...wir machen einen Ausflug am 29.04. bis 03.05.2010 Mittwoch Nacht bis Montag...mit drei Tagen Vollgas...irgendwer Bock mitzukommen sind bisher 4 Nasen...Shuttle für 4 ist bereits reserviert...


 

juhuu, ich bin grad noch am checken ob ich weg kann. evtl bin ich dabei, falls dann noch ein plätzchen frei ist...bis wann braucht ihr bescheid?
ansonsten fahr ich ja auf jedenfall im september ))


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. März 2010)

wie siehts am we aus? geht was mit "playriden"? ich hätte da was zum entjungfern... vorausgesetzt der ganze ramsch passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (20. März 2010)

so da bin ich also nicht der Einzige, der durchdreht...Shuttle und Hotel ist gebucht für 7 Leute...mit dabei sind Schleimi, Pupsi, Kalle + Sohn, big Al, FAb und meine Wenigkeit...hab mal um Enrico als Guide gebeten...ähmm




Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Winterdepression..aus der aktuellen Winterdepression hat sich die Idee eines kurzfristigen Finalebesuchs rauskristallisiert...wir machen einen Ausflug am 29.04. bis 03.05.2010 Mittwoch Nacht bis Montag...mit drei Tagen Vollgas...irgendwer Bock mitzukommen sind bisher 4 Nasen...Shuttle für 4 ist bereits reserviert...


----------



## Bierklau (20. März 2010)

@ ...es gibt einen neuen Trail in unserer Gegend...eine Stelle ist noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sonst funzt es schon...am besten mal g´scheit einfahren...da braucht man weniger rechen und Schaufel...im dunkeln besser erst mal nicht...und das Beste man könnte auch Shuttlen


----------



## More...wood (20. März 2010)

Sprinter geht klar für Finale  Morgen wird der neue Trail erstmal wieder aweng gefurcht


----------



## Bierklau (20. März 2010)

Nachmittags könnte ich mitfahren....



More...wood schrieb:


> Sprinter geht klar für Finale  Morgen wird der neue Trail erstmal wieder aweng gefurcht


----------



## More...wood (20. März 2010)

Alles klar, will jeden freie Minute fahren!


----------



## Golzman (21. März 2010)

Servus zusammen,

wollte mich nur mal zum Thema Finale äußern. Finde es sehr schade, daß wir trotz ausreichend langer Vorbereitungszeit, nicht im Stande sind einen gemeinsamen Ausflug zum Saisonende zu organisieren. Um so mehr bin ich verwundert, daß es jetzt so kurzfristig doch für so viele von euch klappt. Ich gönne es euch und wünsch euch viel Spaß, aber leider kann ich diesen frühen Termin nicht wahrnehmen. Ich hoffe aber, daß ihr euch dann ebenso zahlreich und spontan zu einem Bikeparkwochenende, z.B. Winterberg, in der kommenden/laufenden Saison von mir überreden laßt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber da muß auch mal wieder was zusammen gehen. Bis dann.

Ride on.              Der Golzman


----------



## Akira01 (21. März 2010)

@ Jason und Golzman .  

seit ihr zufälliger weise zum dirtmaster´s festival in winterberg würde mich freuen euch da zusehen . und jay gib mir mal bitte noch die daten deines kontos zwecks der überweisung .

eins noch wenn jemand noch ne Gabel los werden will die für den DH bereich geeignet ist bitte melden brauch dringend eine . danke see you .


----------



## More...wood (21. März 2010)

Treff mich moing mitm Utz um halb 4 am Buck mit den Downhillern. Jemand Bock? Oder hat jemand nen paar Gps Daten von Spots?

Greetz


----------



## Bierklau (21. März 2010)

das Eine schließt, daß andere nicht aus



Golzman schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich nur mal zum Thema Finale äußern. Finde es sehr schade, daß wir trotz ausreichend langer Vorbereitungszeit, nicht im Stande sind einen gemeinsamen Ausflug zum Saisonende zu organisieren. Um so mehr bin ich verwundert, daß es jetzt so kurzfristig doch für so viele von euch klappt. Ich gönne es euch und wünsch euch viel Spaß, aber leider kann ich diesen frühen Termin nicht wahrnehmen. Ich hoffe aber, daß ihr euch dann ebenso zahlreich und spontan zu einem Bikeparkwochenende, z.B. Winterberg, in der kommenden/laufenden Saison von mir überreden laßt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber da muß auch mal wieder was zusammen gehen. Bis dann.
> 
> Ride on.              Der Golzman


----------



## Stefan Utz (21. März 2010)

Akira01: Bei mir liegt noch eine Marzocchi Drop off rum. Weiss ja nicht welche Preisklasse du dir vorstellst, aber das Ding kannst du für nen 100er haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (21. März 2010)

Stefan Utz schrieb:


> Akira01: Bei mir liegt noch eine Marzocchi Drop off rum. Weiss ja nicht welche Preisklasse du dir vorstellst, aber das Ding kannst du für nen 100er haben.



danke für das angebot aber ne drop off is ja nu nich das was ich brauch muß schon ne doppelbrücke mit 200mm federweg sein . sonst sieht mein bike irgendwie komisch aus .


----------



## M-Power (21. März 2010)

@ Golzman:bin dabei!
evtl ist ja ende april schon offen ?!?! 17/18ter wäre cool


----------



## TINOB. (22. März 2010)

schaut mal auf www.rc50-erlangen.de !!! Die Anmeldung für die Bayerische DH-Meisterschaft ist offen !!!
Weitersagen !!!


----------



## Jayson213 (22. März 2010)

@all die zeit haben: wollt morgen mittag mal ne runde am buck drehen und schauen wie es so aussieht.jemand zeit und lust?


----------



## More...wood (22. März 2010)

Lust schon aber leider keine Zeit. Aber des nächste mal, wohn ja etz unter der Woche in Nbg


----------



## Akira01 (23. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81wkfvJLFs0"]YouTube- MACAFRAMA KEO[/ame]


----------



## Stefan Utz (24. März 2010)

Also Leute, 
den Donnerstag geht mal wieder was!!!!
Wer kommt alles?


----------



## Aporider (24. März 2010)

ich werde da sein vorraussichtlich mit anhang.


----------



## More...wood (25. März 2010)

Normal bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. März 2010)

ich hab vorlesung.....   neiiiiin...


----------



## ringo14 (25. März 2010)

wens die arbeit zulässt


----------



## Bierklau (25. März 2010)

geht mir ähnlich bitte warten versuche alles dabei zu sein




ringo14 schrieb:


> wens die arbeit zulässt


----------



## santacruzer71 (25. März 2010)

Na,
wenn das nicht Pupsi ist: 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5161


----------



## Jayson213 (25. März 2010)

ja stimmt 

is mir bei dem kleinen bild auf der startseite gar nicht aufgefallen!
aber nich lieb wie die kichern...hauen sollte man die


----------



## Golzman (25. März 2010)

@akira01: Wie kommst du denn zu solchen Videos? Gefällt mir außerordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Power (26. März 2010)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Na,
> wenn das nicht Pupsi ist:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5161


 

hihi, das war mein erstes mal... im bikepark  
wir sollten mal ein damals / heute video drehen, ich hoffe man sieht nen unterschied ???

p.s. blöd, dass einen manche leute sogar mit helm erkennen, grrrh


----------



## santacruzer71 (26. März 2010)

Deine Kleidung hat dich verraten.
Nicht die Fahrweise.


----------



## M-Power (26. März 2010)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Deine Kleidung hat dich verraten.
> Nicht die Fahrweise.


 
ich kauf mir gleich heute neue klamotten, hehe...ein guter grund shoppen zu gehen 

das video ist aber sehr cool, und es ist lustig sich selbst im vergleich zu sehen!!!


----------



## M-Power (26. März 2010)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> ja stimmt
> 
> is mir bei dem kleinen bild auf der startseite gar nicht aufgefallen!
> aber nich lieb wie die kichern...hauen sollte man die


 

daaanke, wobei ich musste ja selbst so lachen  ...vorallem bin ich da sonst wo runtergefahren...war da eigentlich ne strecke? ich glaub mich haben big al und svendahäm einfach mal runtergeschickt...euch glaub ich noch mal was , haha...


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. März 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei und melde mich zu Wort auch mit der Gefahr hier niedergemacht zu werden 

Ich hab das Todtnau Video verbrochen...hab mir auch beim schneiden überlegt ob das Gelache raus muß oder nicht...hab das aber so harmlos gefunden dass ichs drin gelassen hab...

aber was persönliches...denk Dir nichts bei dem Gelache...der Typ, der diese Szene gefilmt hat, schafft kein DH Rennen ins Ziel. Das sind immer die Besten, die Ihre Klappe dann noch aufreissen.

Von meiner Seite aus Respekt...auch wenn Du einen neuen Chicken Way darunter gefunden hast ist das immernoch megasteil. Viele 'Männer' trauen sich diese Stelle nicht runter und fahren außen rum den Forstweg.
Und der Rest, der an dieser Stelle gefilmt wurde gehört mit zum besten was der deutsche DH Sport zu bieten hat ...

Also bitte weitermachen  Wenn Du jetzt schon deutlich besser bist wie damals is das doch schonmal super !!!

Ride on...


----------



## M-Power (26. März 2010)

kein problem...hier macht dich sicher niemand nieder! 


nett, dass du dich gemeldet hast und danke für dein lob, wobei sooo megasteil ist es ja auch nicht.
ich war am anfang einfach sau langsam  
hat sich natürlich geändert, somit lass ich wahrscheinlich jetzt deinen kumpel stehen, wenn der nie ins ziel kommt? hehe...

drück mir mal die daumen für den german IXS cup hobby class, habe mich vorhin angemeldet und habe vor zu gewinnen  

cheers, M


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. März 2010)

ja wenn du das für nicht steil hälst hast echt große fortschritte gemacht...das is steil ;-)

meinen kumpel würdest du wahrscheinlich auch stehen lassen wenn er ins ziel kommen würde... ;-)

ixs german cup hobbyklasse oder rookies cup ? bei ersteren sind doch paar starke fahrerinnnen dabei  dennoch toi toi toi ;-)


----------



## santacruzer71 (26. März 2010)

Carmen, da geht noch was


----------



## M-Power (26. März 2010)

hmmm, kann mich da nicht mehr so sehr daran erinnern 

ich werde den ixs german cup mitfahren, evtl den rookies in steinach und am oko. ende mai ist erst mal die bayrische in osternohe...

schau ma mal...

todtnau muss aber auch mal wieder sein!


----------



## misterdisaster (30. März 2010)

Hi,  ich wollte am 17ten mal in Osternohe vorbeischauen. Ich muss nach Erlangen und dachte ich könnte den Besuch mit ner Runde Bikepark verbinden. Wisst ihr denn schon ob der Bikepark da schon offen hat??
Danke
Gruß aus dem Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. April 2010)

heute noch jemand bock auf ne runde playriden?


----------



## Bierklau (2. April 2010)

habe was von nächstem Freitag 09.04 gehört...check aber immer die homepage




misterdisaster schrieb:


> Hi,  ich wollte am 17ten mal in Osternohe vorbeischauen. Ich muss nach Erlangen und dachte ich könnte den Besuch mit ner Runde Bikepark verbinden. Wisst ihr denn schon ob der Bikepark da schon offen hat??
> Danke
> Gruß aus dem Süden


----------



## misterdisaster (2. April 2010)

O.K.  danke.  Dachte mir nur dass ihr bestimmt schon mehr wisst als auf der Homepage steht.


----------



## Akira01 (2. April 2010)

Golzman schrieb:


> @akira01: Wie kommst du denn zu solchen Videos? Gefällt mir außerordentlich



indem man im netz zuviel zeit verbringt aber jetzt ist das wetter wieder scheen und wir rocken  wieder die Trails . in diesem sinne Ride With No Brakes .
Nach Osternohe komm ich dieses Jahr auch wieder spaß haben mit euch also bis bald .


----------



## Bierklau (9. April 2010)

so Besuch jetzt gleich mal den Utz im KKH...irgendwelche Grüße??? Dann bei mir aufs Handy...C U


----------



## More...wood (12. April 2010)

Hat irgendjemand noch nen altes Fahrrad daheim? Brauch was um in die Schule zu fahren. Wollt höchstens nen fuffi ausgeben  Und Ion oder Reign will ich net vor der Schule abstellen. 

Greetz


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. April 2010)

ja, ich hab was rumstehen.... - brauch ich aber im herbst wahrscheinlich wieder....


----------



## More...wood (12. April 2010)

Asou.... na wollt des Ding schon noch aweng pimpen xD


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. April 2010)

ne, des teil würde nur der fortbewegung dienen das klaut keiner....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (13. April 2010)

@ Bozen im JUNI / wer hat Bock am 3.6. bis 6.6 mit nach Bozen zu fahren...ein bißchen heizen...Preise und Info von Fab


----------



## More...wood (13. April 2010)

Übernachtung mit richtig geilen Frühstück 25 EUR. Gondeltransfer circa 20 EUR pro Tag...


----------



## Bierklau (14. April 2010)

@ NEW Shirt / Was is nun mit dem neuen eightinch shirt??? schöne bitch mit shut up and ride..ich nehm eins in L SW


----------



## More...wood (14. April 2010)

Genau ab der nächsten Woche wieder geiles Wetter, dazu brauchen ma noch nen geiles Shirt, brauche unbedingt auch eins in M SW


----------



## Bierklau (15. April 2010)

2days niteride / sers´n Leute, bin heut nicht dabei...hab dafür gestern schon eins im Zentral getrunken...rock and ride...weekend weiß ich noch nicht was ich mach???


----------



## Tabibuschua (16. April 2010)

So kommen Mary und ich raus nach Onohe zum Biken, will mir mal n Demo untern Hintern schnallen lassen, kucken ob Speiseeis was reißen kann ;]
außerdem muss ich mich doch endlich mal an die DH Strecke rantrauen, also: wer nimmt mich ans Patschehändchen und führt mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (16. April 2010)

Bin Sonntag in Onohe! Kommst aaa??


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. April 2010)

ja, man!

jut foggy, dann stell dich so auf SM ein.... *g*


----------



## Jayson213 (17. April 2010)

bin auch heute und morgen in osternohe!
das wetter'chen muß man einfach nutzen


----------



## Tabibuschua (18. April 2010)

Hasi, du Biatch! sei sanft du mir, ich bin noch Jungfrau! *räusper* 
freu mich drauf die ganze Horde wieder zu sehen :] bis später! ^^


----------



## Jayson213 (20. April 2010)

auch nett sein rad mal so zu bewegen! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB5JOVvOybc"]YouTube- Pumptrack[/nomedia]

ich hatte spaß


----------



## puenktchen (21. April 2010)

Heya ihr,

Bin ja nen Frischling hier unter euch und hab noch kein eigenes Bike. Ich probiere daher so viele wie möglich durch, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen und mir dann nen halbwegs gescheites Anfängerbike zu holen 
Dazu mal ne Frage in die Runde... 
Mich würds mal interessieren, wie sich so ein Kona Minxy fährt... kennt ihr zufällig ne Dame die so eins hat, und mal jemanden ne Runde drauf drehen lassen würde?! ^^


LG,
mary


----------



## Aporider (21. April 2010)

ne sorry leider nicht tut mir leid.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. April 2010)

hmmmm... wenns ein "mädchenradel" sein muss, funktioniert ein norco vixa glaub ich besser... - wobei männerräder in der entsprechenden größe auch genauso gut für frauen passen!


----------



## puenktchen (22. April 2010)

Nene, des muss kein "Mädchenrad" sein.. die anderen waren auch alle "männlich" die ich mir angeguckt habe.. ich habs nur beim Internet stöbern gefunden und fand des ganz nett ^^


----------



## Jayson213 (22. April 2010)

servus leute!

ich werd am sonntag bissl im park rum eiern...
kommt noch wer mit, oder ist dann auch da?

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (23. April 2010)

@ wollte Sa den Weslers beim Umzug helfen und danch a weng in Osternohe rocken...dann...weiß ich noch nich so genau


----------



## Bierklau (26. April 2010)

Nur noch 2 Tabe bis Finale...yeahh


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. April 2010)

viel spaß euch allen... wie wirds wetter? - bei uns solls ja nicht so doll werden...


----------



## M-Power (26. April 2010)

21° und sonnenschein 
i freu mi !!!
M


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. April 2010)

was machen die daheimgebliebenen so am we?


----------



## Tabibuschua (29. April 2010)

Hasiii, wenns net schifft, Onohe. oder blabts der Moffbüffl daham? ^^


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. April 2010)

what he said???

egal ich ziehe es durchaus in erwägung radzufahren.....

wann is etz eigentlich des zeug in Kucha???


----------



## ringo14 (30. April 2010)

heuut und morgen!!!


----------



## Bierklau (3. Mai 2010)

@ Finale ...war sehr sehr geil...alle heil geblieben...Räder sind total am Ende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Mai 2010)

bildbeweise...


----------



## More...wood (4. Mai 2010)

Versuche grad ein paar bei Facebook hochzuladen... kann ein wenig dauern... hab nur umts inet hier!


----------



## More...wood (6. Mai 2010)

Bilder sind online! Geht heute Abend was mit Playriden zusammen? Wenn nicht dann geh ich heute Nachmittag ne Runde fahren, noch jemand bock?


----------



## M-Power (26. Mai 2010)

halli hallo,
bin am we mal in bad wildbad freunde besuchen!
wer noch lust hat den ganz speziellen flow zu testen kann sich gerne anschließen 
bis eventuell vor ort,
M


----------



## fox2000 (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Biker,
hab ein wunderschönes UMF Freddy zu verkaufen. Hat jemand Lust drauf?
Könnt Ihr ansehen unter http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/umf-freddy-one-freerider/7524099
Der Rahmen ist funkelnagelneu (nicht ein einziger Kratzer), der Dämpfer ebenfalls. Preis ist verhandelbar.
Grüsse an Euch alle
fox2000
Mom eines Downhillers ;-)

P.S. Bin selten "on" deswegen am Besten anrufen 01785308511 oder 01785308530


----------



## Jayson213 (3. Juni 2010)

hier is ja voll eingeschlafen...

mal was aus osternohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Juni 2010)

hübsch....


----------



## M-Power (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wer will oder wer kennt jemanden der mein Specialized SX Trail kaufen will? Ich trenne mich echt ungern von dem guten Stück, aber ihr wisst ja...ich und Touren... 

Hier der Link zu mehr Infos!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=278030

Bis bald,
Karin


----------



## Bierklau (7. Juni 2010)

@ NEWS oder was / hoffe Ihr alle hattet Spaß am Rad am Weekend und seit verletztungfrei....wird Zeit, daß wir hier mal wieder ein wenig Action reinbringen...anscheinend sind alle nur noch bei facebook unterwegs...hier mal die NEWS

1. kommenden Freitag Stammtisch bei Fab mit Pumptrack fahren / Spendensammeln für Foggy, der den Pumptrack bisher allein bezahlt hat
2. an dieser Stelle wollte ich nochmal an unsere Donnerstagsausfahrt erinnern...Playriden bei Jörgi 18:30, wie immer (weiß aber selbst nicht, ob ich es schaffe)
3. Wir kriegen ein neues Gelände für einen richtig großen Pumptrack mitten in Hersbruck/ JT erzählt Euch mehr dazu am Freitag (Pumptrack, Jumpline, Übungsareal)
4. mal wieder alle zusammen in den Bikepark fahren wär doch mal wieder ganz nett...bin für den Geiskopf oder Silbersattel...any other options???

Rock and ride

big D


----------



## puenktchen (7. Juni 2010)

re...
1.: Freu mich schon 
3.: GEIL!
4.: ...is da auch anfängertaugliches Gelände?! 

LG, mary


----------



## Tabibuschua (7. Juni 2010)

pro Steinach / Geisskopf ! ich hab Bock auf rausfahren und Tapetenwechsel!


----------



## M-Power (7. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,

sven und ich fahren kommenden sa/so wieder nach wildbad!
wer sich anschließen will, einfach melden...

ciao ciao,
M


----------



## Bierklau (7. Juni 2010)

klar die DH...



puenktchen schrieb:


> re...
> 1.: Freu mich schon
> 3.: GEIL!
> 4.: ...is da auch anfängertaugliches Gelände?!
> ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Juni 2010)

man könnte mal wieder shutteln....  MI abend???


----------



## Bierklau (8. Juni 2010)

@ Mittwoch Abend / treffe mich mit Utz in Hirschbach / Programm : den Himmel rocken / Start : 18:30 Uhr / Wer Bock hat Treffpunkt in der Ortsmitte links neben der Kneipe 
PS : shuttlen hätte ich auch mehr Bock, aber Fab ist krank und big Al in Landsberg...any other options???


----------



## puenktchen (8. Juni 2010)

Buck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Juni 2010)

passt doch wenn Fab krank ist - dann haben wir schon mal nen fahrer.... HAHAHAHAHAHA

Himmel-rocken.... ....OK!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Juni 2010)

OH sorry... Himmel natürlich


----------



## stefschiffer (8. Juni 2010)

Wie am Samstag Nachmittag ja bestimmt bemerkt wurde war ein Kameramann vom Bayerischen Rundfunk bei uns im Park.
Am kommenden Donnerstag, den 10.06 kommt ein Übertragungswagen vom BR und macht eine Live- Sendung die auch am selben Tag um 17:30 in der Abendschau Franken noch ausgestrahlt wird!
Der Lift wird von 14:00 Uhr bis ca. 18:00 Uhr laufen.
Aufruf an alle die Lust und Zeit haben vorbeizukommen!


----------



## Bierklau (9. Juni 2010)

Sry, aber das ist mitten im Arbeitstag...viel Spaß




stefschiffer schrieb:


> Wie am Samstag Nachmittag ja bestimmt bemerkt wurde war ein Kameramann vom Bayerischen Rundfunk bei uns im Park.
> Am kommenden Donnerstag, den 10.06 kommt ein Übertragungswagen vom BR und macht eine Live- Sendung die auch am selben Tag um 17:30 in der Abendschau Franken noch ausgestrahlt wird!
> Der Lift wird von 14:00 Uhr bis ca. 18:00 Uhr laufen.
> Aufruf an alle die Lust und Zeit haben vorbeizukommen!


----------



## Jayson213 (9. Juni 2010)




----------



## Bierklau (9. Juni 2010)

da schau ich mit den Kids mal vorbei...



Jayson213 schrieb:


>


----------



## Bierklau (9. Juni 2010)

@ Ben Der / kommst Du am Freitag mit Deinem Monster? Nein nicht Ann, ich mein das Auto...was hälst Du denn von der Idee vor dem Grillen und Bierchen ein paar Hometrails zu shuttlen...??? Sach ma an...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Juni 2010)

Wo ist jetzt heute abend der treffpunkt? warum nicht beim UTZ???
Ortsmitte und kneipe ist in hirschbach relativ.....!
Oberhirschbach - Unterhirschbach - Mitte???? - oder is des die kneipe beim utz???


----------



## Bierklau (9. Juni 2010)

ja beim Utz, kann aber leider nicht, da ich Norbert helfen muß...der Arme hat sich die Patellasehne gerissen...



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt heute abend der treffpunkt? warum nicht beim UTZ???
> Ortsmitte und kneipe ist in hirschbach relativ.....!
> Oberhirschbach - Unterhirschbach - Mitte???? - oder is des die kneipe beim utz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Juni 2010)

beim fußballen oder was?

wer ist sonst dabei


----------



## Jayson213 (10. Juni 2010)

tach zusammen!

am 22.-23.06. gehts ab nach winterberg!
golzman, jay und wohl der boche sind dann am start.

hätte sonst noch wer lust, zeit und muse sich die zeit da zu vertreiben?


----------



## Jayson213 (15. Juni 2010)

auf wunsch habe ich jetzt hier nochmal eine kleine auswahl von bildern online gestellt.
falls es nicht reicht, bitte bescheid geben...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30778


----------



## M-Power (16. Juni 2010)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> tach zusammen!
> 
> am 22.-23.06. gehts ab nach winterberg!
> golzman, jay und wohl der boche sind dann am start.
> ...


 

leider kann ich unter der woche nicht 
das ist echt schade!

bin an dem we 26sten/27sten aber wieder in Wildbad  
wenn wieder jemand mitkommen mag, dann einfach anrufen!

ciao,
M


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Juni 2010)

dass für zarte mädels das ruppige bad wildbad doch immer wieder so interessant ist...

@ringo wie hats dir am sontag gefallen??? wie waren die onza´s auf ruppigeren gelände???


----------



## ringo14 (17. Juni 2010)

war ned war krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Power (17. Juni 2010)

tja, wildbad hat so seinen reiz 

@ringo: ja, wir haben dich vermisst...dann komm doch einfach das nächste we mit. es wird dir gefallen!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Juni 2010)

was steht so an? geht gar nix mit radln???


----------



## ringo14 (29. Juni 2010)

hey jay respect!!! hier auf der Startseite. echt cool!!! bis die tage


----------



## Bierklau (29. Juni 2010)

@ Playriden / geh heute gegen Abend mal eine kleine Runde playriden...irgendwer Bock...dachte an die Gersbergrunde...da ist es noch schlammig....


----------



## Bierklau (5. Juli 2010)

@ Thursday ride / war mal in Zürich biken...der Ütli ist etwas über 800 hm und leicht zu erreichen...leichtes bergaufkrubeln...bestes bike all-mountain oder leichtes Enduro...den Trail, den Ihr hier seht ist offiziell und von der Stadt Zürich gebaut...es gibt aber auch noch andere...lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, falls man mal zufällig da ist...Anlieger und kleinere Doubles...Abfahrt ca. 10 min...Erweiterung mit eine wenig Zubringerfahren möglich...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8"]YouTube- bike Uetliberg Zurich[/nomedia]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Juli 2010)

wie gern wär ich da am we auch gefahren....


----------



## Bierklau (6. Juli 2010)

@ Stammtischler / Servus mates, ich feiere definitiv nicht...erst wieder den 45zigsten...aber wer zufällig vorbei kommen will, kriegt ein Bierchen & was vom Grill...hrhr

aber bitte kleine Rückmeldung


----------



## Stefan Utz (6. Juli 2010)

@Bierklau: ich komm!!

Mach mit Fab die 2te Augustwoche Bikeparktrip. Leogang, Maribor, Schladming, usw.
Wer hat die Woche Zeit und Bock mitzufahren?


----------



## More...wood (6. Juli 2010)

Mariiiibbooorrr!!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Juli 2010)

leider nur an wochenenden.....

@ geburtstag: kanns wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen - ihr wisst ja einen tag vor der prüfung wirds immer knapp egal wann man beginnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aporider (8. Juli 2010)

Bierklau @ bin dabei


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Juli 2010)

hat irgendjemand ne scheibenbremse rumliegen?

ginge am donnerstag was mit shutteln zam? des wächst nämlich bald zu...

- ich geb danach dann a Kiste aus...


----------



## Bierklau (19. Juli 2010)

hab Zeit und wär dabei....wer shuttled???


----------



## Golzman (19. Juli 2010)

Hey Dudes and Riders,

es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen Stammtisch! Da der letzte auf dem Pumptrack Hersbruck doch recht spaßig war, schlage ich vor, erneut einen Event auf einem local Bikespot zu organisieren. Und damit nicht immer die gleichen Leute einen langen Anfahrtsweg in Kauf nehmen müssen, bin ich dafür den Stammtisch auf dem Pumptrack in Zabo/ Nbg. durchzuführen. Damit der Teil mit dem "Essen&Trinken" nicht zu kurz kommt, würden wir anschließend in ein kleines aber feines Lokal in Johannis umziehen. Dort gibt es einen kleiner Biergarten und auch leckere Sachen zum essen. Da viele jetzt denken: *******, da kann ich nichts trinken weil ich fahren muß!! denen sei gesagt, daß Jay und ich in unmittelbarer Umgebung wohnen und diverse Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen können. Mein Vorschlag für einen Termin wäre das Wochenende des 7.-8. Augusts. Also Samstagabend denke ich. Bitte teilt mir mit ob ihr Zeit und Bock habt. 

Ride on.            Golzman


----------



## More...wood (19. Juli 2010)

Bin das Wochenende leider im Urlaub, ab dem darauf folgendem Weekend hätte ich Zeit. Aber ist ne gute Idee! Meinst du den Kettensteg in Johannis?


----------



## puenktchen (19. Juli 2010)

Super Idee! Der Track is auch voll anspruchsvoll find ich, ich war danach jedenfalls in der Lage den beim Fab besser zu machen 

Find ich super, dass auch ma an die "Pendler" gedacht wird.. nur schade, dass ich das WE net da bin 

LG., mary


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Juli 2010)

das anderland ist NICHT am kettensteg  nürnberg hat mehr zu bieten 
ist eher richtung westfriedhof.
ich finds super, ich bin dabei, ich mach mit 

p.s.:hab gar nich gelesen das oben das anderland gar nich erwähnt wird...uups


----------



## Golzman (19. Juli 2010)

Lokalität wäre das Anderland, Johannisstraße.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Juli 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> hab Zeit und wär dabei....wer shuttled???





das war einfach mal so in den raum geworfen - hab am donnerstag die letzte prüfung für dieses Semester und bin soweit ichs schaffen kann bei den kommenden Aktionen dabei auch an dem besagten Nbg. Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (19. Juli 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand ne scheibenbremse rumliegen?
> 
> ginge am donnerstag was mit shutteln zam? des wächst nämlich bald zu...
> 
> - ich geb danach dann a Kiste aus...





Na klar,
brauchst meine Gutav M?


----------



## Bierklau (19. Juli 2010)

kann leider nicht, hätte aber echt Bock...bin im Urlaub


----------



## Stefan Utz (19. Juli 2010)

Golzman schrieb:


> Hey Dudes and Riders,
> 
> es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen Stammtisch! Da der letzte auf dem Pumptrack Hersbruck doch recht spaßig war, schlage ich vor, erneut einen Event auf einem local Bikespot zu organisieren. Und damit nicht immer die gleichen Leute einen langen Anfahrtsweg in Kauf nehmen müssen, bin ich dafür den Stammtisch auf dem Pumptrack in Zabo/ Nbg. durchzuführen. Damit der Teil mit dem "Essen&Trinken" nicht zu kurz kommt, würden wir anschließend in ein kleines aber feines Lokal in Johannis umziehen. Dort gibt es einen kleiner Biergarten und auch leckere Sachen zum essen. Da viele jetzt denken: *******, da kann ich nichts trinken weil ich fahren muß!! denen sei gesagt, daß Jay und ich in unmittelbarer Umgebung wohnen und diverse Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen können. Mein Vorschlag für einen Termin wäre das Wochenende des 7.-8. Augusts. Also Samstagabend denke ich. Bitte teilt mir mit ob ihr Zeit und Bock habt.
> 
> Ride on.            Golzman




Ich bin dabei, wollten eh mal Stammtisch in Nbg. machen. 
Datum ist für mich OK, wie schauts bei den anderen aus?
Übrigens: Die Woche danach Bikeparktripp!!!! Wer hat noch Zeit?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Juli 2010)

ne, gustl is too much.....


----------



## deshoux (19. Juli 2010)

hi leutz,

hab gestern von eurem freeride stammtisch erfahren und gleich ma gegoogled.
allerdings hab ich keine offizielle website von euch gefunden, sondern nur diesen threat hier. hoffe es stört keinen wenn ich hier einfach mal frech dazwischenposte... 
hab auch grad das mit dem treffen am 7. august gelesen - ist das offen für jedermann oder nur für eingefleischte mitglieder??
oder wo und wann seid ihr denn so anzutreffen? 
ist wer am kommenden sonntag in osternohe?

hoffe man sieht sich bald mal 

greetz
julian


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Juli 2010)

nur zu, aber aufpassen nicht dass uns die smilies ausgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deshoux (19. Juli 2010)

ok ich werd aufpassen - zur not besorg ich ein paar neue


----------



## Jayson213 (19. Juli 2010)

anzutreffen überall und nirgendwo.
am tiergarten  (buck) oder auf den zabo-trails (pumpen oder dirten) oder in veitsbronn (dirten) oder aber in osternohe oder eben woanders 

meist liest man ja hier wenn wer wo hin fährt!
unter der woche gibts öfters abends verschiedene sachen (playriden in der fränkischen oder pumpen auf zabo)


----------



## deshoux (20. Juli 2010)

ja cool, zabo, tiergarten und das ganze eck da hinten is ja voll perfekt! arbeite nämlich dort in der nähe.
ich komm net direkt aus nbg, deswegen wusste ich gar net dass es da so trails und alles gibt...
wär cool wenn sich da unter der woche abends mal was zamgeht.
die woche schauts bei mir allerdings schlecht aus, aber ab nächster woche kanns losgehen


----------



## Bierklau (29. Juli 2010)

@ Thursday Playride bei Zweirad Teuchert 18:30 Uhr / ??? Jemand da heute ??? hab ein Meeting und weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe...Utz und Jörg können nicht...irgendjemand sonst dabei ???


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. Juli 2010)

äääm, ne ich lass meiner schulter noch bissl zeit, und hoffe, dass ich dann am we wieder kann...


----------



## Bierklau (30. Juli 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Thursday Playride bei Zweirad Teuchert 18:30 Uhr / ??? Jemand da heute ??? hab ein Meeting und weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe...Utz und Jörg können nicht...irgendjemand sonst dabei ???



war wieder erwarten echt lustig gestern...sind auch nur minimal naß geworden...


----------



## M-Power (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Schmiddi und ich fahren morgen zum oko.
wenn sich jemand anschließen will, dann am besten telefonisch melden.

ciao & grüße,
M


----------



## puenktchen (30. Juli 2010)

Mal Werbung in eigener Sache:

Bitte voted für mich!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475206


BEsten Dank!


----------



## el.locko (31. Juli 2010)

M-Power schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Schmiddi und ich fahren morgen zum oko.
> wenn sich jemand anschließen will, dann am besten telefonisch melden.
> ...



Hi werd auch da sein. Da ich aber keine Nummer von euch hab hoff ich mal das ihr hier nochmal rein schaut bevor ihr fahrt. 
Bin der Kerl mit dem Rot-Weißen Bergamont Big Air. Roter Bell ballistic, rotes Alpinestar Jersey und schwarze Platzangst-Hose. Wenn ihr mich seht einfach anlabern!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. August 2010)

hahaha, marco´s retter..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. August 2010)

Ich bin am Samstag geschäftlich in Hersbruck, bleibe übernacht und will am Sonntag biken. Osternohe oder Ochsenkopf??


----------



## MX-Bubu (5. August 2010)

Wo kommst du her und wo gehst du so moped fahren?


----------



## el.locko (5. August 2010)

Also an deiner Stelle würd ich nach Osternohe fahren, da kannst ja von Hersbruck scho fast mitm fahrrad hin fahren, zum Ochsenkopf hast mindestens noch mal ne Stunde Auto.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. August 2010)

kommt drauf an was du willst aber normal kennst dich doch aus oder?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. August 2010)

@ MX-Bubu:  Meine Cross bring ich nicht mehr in den Transporter rein um nach Pegnitz zu fahren. Ich bin in Manching im Verein und fahr eben meist auf den umliegenden Strecken. Du?


Das der Ochsenkopf noch ne ganze Stunde Autofahrt weg ist hätt ich nun nicht gedacht. Dann ist Osternohe natürlich vorteilhafter. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## MX-Bubu (9. August 2010)

Pegnitz bin ich seltenst, meistens Mühlhausen, Höchstädt oder Berching, hauptsächlich aber auf der Strecke vom MC Frankenjura, is aber halt nur für Mitglieder.


----------



## Bierklau (17. August 2010)

@ Playriden am Do Abend ??? Bin wieder da...irgendwer Bock mitzukommen Do Abend, wie immer 18:30 Uhr


----------



## Aporider (18. August 2010)

ja mal sehen evtl muss nämlich am Do probearbeiten und weis net wie platt ich danach bin. ich versuch trotzdem aufzutauchen.


----------



## Bierklau (19. August 2010)

ACHTUNG heute schon um 18:00 Uhr!!!




Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Playriden am Do Abend ??? Bin wieder da...irgendwer Bock mitzukommen Do Abend, wie immer 18:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fin3st (20. August 2010)

hey jungs war heute mim kumpel in osternohe, endlich war mal schönes wetter 
aber die strecken sind noch vor den anliegern sehr hubelig wegem dem regen 

aber sonst sau geil


----------



## Jayson213 (23. August 2010)

und wer hat das bild gemacht??? 
das steht natürlich nich da   (und nachbearbeitet wurde es auch???)

aber netter artikel 


http://n-land.de/sport/spo-detail/kategorie/hersbrucker-zeitung/datum/2010/08/20/rueckwaertssaltos-und-wirbelnde-lenker.html


----------



## Bierklau (25. August 2010)

@ Stammtisch und Playriden / hier nochmal an alle nicht facebooker...

Morgen Abend 18:00 Uhr biken / Treffpunkt Zweirad Teuchert...anschließend Spontanstammtisch...wo??? keine Ahnung fragt big Al...glaub ich penn bei Fab hrhrhr


----------



## Bierklau (30. August 2010)

@ heute biken ??? Jawoll...egal obs regnet oder kalt ist oder sonst was...Treffen bei mir um 18:30 Uhr Utz, Betty, Fab und ich sind schon dabei...wer Bock hat auf Schmoddertrails auf gehts....rock & ride big D

PS / wir fahren die Gersbergrunde normal so ca. 1:15 h heute vielleicht etwas länger...


----------



## Bierklau (30. August 2010)

@ Superbike IDM Finale in Hockenheim...wie beim letzten Stammtisch beschlossen fahren wir am Samstag 18.09.2010 zum Hockenheimring und werden da auch übernachten...Sonntag ist dann Saisonabschluß und mein Kumpel darf beim Champ eine Runde auf die Biposto...ich lach mich jetzt schon schlapp....wer Lust hat mitzufahren einfach melden...Fahrgemeinschaft ergibt sich sicherlich...rock & ride big D


----------



## Bierklau (30. August 2010)

pics vom Stammtisch...letzten Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (31. August 2010)

@ Playride am Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr wieder bei JT vor dem Laden...es hat sich gestern gezeigt, daß es schon sinnvoll ist mit einer Lampe zu fahren...also rauskramen die Dinger und aufladen nicht vergessen...hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern im Modder...CU


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. August 2010)

wer is denn des mit der weißen strumpfhose??? is des da dehn?



was steht am WE an?


----------



## Bierklau (31. August 2010)

richtig...bin da lass uns mal telefonieren



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wer is denn des mit der weißen strumpfhose??? is des da dehn?
> 
> 
> 
> was steht am WE an?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. September 2010)

ich kann am morgen leider nicht... aber dann.....


----------



## Jayson213 (1. September 2010)

morgen abend evtl pumptrack?!
denk mal das ich raus schauen werde!


----------



## Bierklau (3. September 2010)

@ Ausflug nach Spicak / Hi mates, wir wollen am Sonntag den 12.09.2010 nach Spicak fahren und nochmal den Park rocken bevor er schließt...wer hat Lust mitzufahren...zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft...etc. pp


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. September 2010)

check!


----------



## ombre998 (3. September 2010)

Sers Guys..

Bekannter und ich fahren morgen in den Bikepark Geisskopf. Einen Platz hätten wir noch frei. 

Evtl hat jemand Bock.
017680271392

cheers


----------



## More...wood (6. September 2010)

Spicak wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. September 2010)

heute abend jemand bock ne tour zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (7. September 2010)

Haserl, kommste Pumptrack, wir wollen weng Gärtner spielen und Runde drehen!
Gibt auch n Bierle wennde 10 Runden auf Zeit machst


----------



## Bierklau (8. September 2010)

@ morgen Abend wieder Niteride... Lampen und laden nicht vergessen....


----------



## Jayson213 (8. September 2010)

wenn sonst schon nich grad viel geht zur zeit, dann ein paar warm erinnerungen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8797


----------



## Ben-Der (9. September 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, 

das es in Facebook einfach überlesen wurde!

Der Zapf fährt mein seinem Dodge auch nach Spicac. Seine Ladafläche schreit nach Bikes und Ausrüstung! Zuhause ist der gute in 92237 Sulzbach-Rosenberg! 

Ich sag mal 3 Sitzpläte und platz für min. 5 Bikes hat er!

Meldet euch einfach bei ihm. (seine Nummer hab ich, will se nur nicht hier reinschreiben)

Gruß Ben


----------



## Bierklau (9. September 2010)

wir sind jetzt 12 Leute (vielleicht noch mehr bis zum weekend) das Wetter soll erste Sahne werden...wir sprechen heute Abend nach dem Niteride...wer mit wem mitfährt und wer selbst fährt...Ben & Anki fahren direkt von zu Hause...also 10 Plätze sind nötig...die, die heute nicht mitfahren können sich morgen bei mir telefonisch melden...WICHTIG wir wollen So sehr zeitig los...06:30 Uhr - Treffpunkt bei Fab???




Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Ausflug nach Spicak / Hi mates, wir wollen am Sonntag den 12.09.2010 nach Spicak fahren und nochmal den Park rocken bevor er schließt...wer hat Lust mitzufahren...zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft...etc. pp


----------



## Ben-Der (9. September 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> wir sind jetzt 12 Leute (vielleicht noch mehr bis zum weekend) das Wetter soll erste Sahne werden...wir sprechen heute Abend nach dem Niteride...wer mit wem mitfährt und wer selbst fährt...Ben & Anki fahren direkt von zu Hause...also 10 Plätze sind nötig...die, die heute nicht mitfahren können sich morgen bei mir telefonisch melden...WICHTIG wir wollen So sehr zeitig los...06:30 Uhr - Treffpunkt bei Fab???


 

Ähm, die Foggmachine und der Arne werden warscheinlich Samstag Abend bei uns in Regenbsurg eintreffen. Sonntag früh werden wir dann gemeinsam nach Spicac fahren. 

Das nur zur Info.....

Gruß Ben


----------



## Bierklau (9. September 2010)

ähh Samstag???? dachte wir fahren Sonntag???




Ben-Der schrieb:


> Ähm, die Foggmachine und der Arne werden warscheinlich Freitag Abend bei uns in Regenbsurg eintreffen. Samstag früh werden wir dann gemeinsam nach Spicac fahren.
> 
> Das nur zur Info.....
> 
> Gruß Ben


----------



## Ben-Der (9. September 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> ähh Samstag???? dachte wir fahren Sonntag???


 
Ich bin ja auch a depp! 

Klar Samstag abend! wir Fahren SONNTAG! ;-)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. September 2010)

ich bin dabei schpitzack 

heute leider nicht 50 geb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (9. September 2010)

Alles klar, 6:30 passt. Können uns gern bei mir treffen... Also ich hätt Platz für 3 Bikes und 4 Leute. Bin heut Abend leider net dabei... muss leider auf nen Geburtstag und mich mit Jacky vergnügen


----------



## Tabibuschua (10. September 2010)

jau, Aa n me werden Sa schon lospilgern und Regensburg unsicher machen! :] join us!! :]
Wann macht der Park eigentlich So auf?! lt. Seite 9-17 Uhr.


----------



## Bierklau (10. September 2010)

@ Ausflug nach Spicak / Treffpunkt Sonntag bei FAb in Hersbruck / Zeit 06:30 Uhr ja morgens! Ich nehm Utz & Betty mit, Arne und Fogg fahren zusammen / Ben und Anki fahren zusammen / bleiben noch zu verteilen, bleiben noch Hasi, Harry uns sein Kumpel...Tani & Fab können noch max. drei Leute mitnehmen...das wird scho


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. September 2010)

ich fahr soweit wir ausgemacht haben beim Zapf mit - also werd dann auch nach sulzbach fahren...

see ya in spicak guys.....

du müsstest noch die Spoked DVD haben, bringst du die morgen mit?


----------



## Bierklau (13. September 2010)

@ Spicak Trip / es waren 16 Leute und die Stimmung war ähnlich, wie der Park sehr relaxed...Danke an alle & gerne wieder mal rock & ride big D


----------



## Bierklau (13. September 2010)

noch eine Anmerkung...sehr positiv ist die Steigerung der Frauenrate beim Biken...weiter so Mädels



Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Spicak Trip / es waren 16 Leute und die Stimmung war ähnlich, wie der Park sehr relaxed...Danke an alle & gerne wieder mal rock & ride big D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (13. September 2010)

Hat Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## Tacheles (13. September 2010)

Ja war sau gut!!! danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## Aluh (13. September 2010)

War spitze! Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. September 2010)

richtig geil was die tschechen da auf die beine gestellt haben...


----------



## Tabibuschua (14. September 2010)

kleines Bildervideo vom Aarne: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2qExw5012I"]YouTube        - spicak2010[/nomedia]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. September 2010)

cool - ich möcht am so am liebsten schon wieder hin...


----------



## Bierklau (22. September 2010)

@ morgen Nightride...wer ist denn dabei...JT & Al fahren ja nach Saalbach...


----------



## More...wood (22. September 2010)

Die fahren doch erst Freitag oder? Bin auf jedenfall dabei!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. September 2010)

sry. schaffs schon wieder nicht...

hab some agrar-jobs to do...    bzw 
und geburtstag....

was steht am we an?

@fab:  hast mein stuff?


----------



## Bierklau (28. September 2010)

@ Thursday nightride / Hi mates, wer ist dabei am kommenden Donnerstag...die Schrammen sind verheilt...also auf gehts...Jörgi hat das neue Reign gleich mal richtig getestet und hat jetzt ein paar gesundheitliche Problemchen...gute Besserung von mir...C U


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (28. September 2010)

Von mir auch alles gute! Was ist den passiert??


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (28. September 2010)

von mir auch gute besserung ... sieht garnicht mal so gesund aus ... "harvey 2 face"


----------



## Bierklau (29. September 2010)

@ kommenden Samstag / für alle Interessierten wir planen einen netten Bikepark Trip, wahrscheinlich Steinach in Thüringen oder Ochsenkopf nach dem Shreddern wollen wir noch auf einen Sprung in die Kommune ein paar Bierchen zischen und fettes Fleisch verzehren...wer Bock hat kann ja posten, bis jetzt ca. 10 Leute...sollte das Wetter ganz grausig sein, sprich ständiger Regen treffen wir uns und pimpen unseren neuen Trail für die nächste Niteride Session und den unvermeidlichen X-Mas Dual Eleminator Downhill haste nich gesehen.. rock & ride big D


----------



## Bierklau (2. Oktober 2010)

Bikepark fällt ins Wasser (wieder mal), wir treffen uns bei Fab zum Trail pimp 10:30 Uhr




Bierklau schrieb:


> @ kommenden Samstag / für alle Interessierten wir planen einen netten Bikepark Trip, wahrscheinlich Steinach in Thüringen oder Ochsenkopf nach dem Shreddern wollen wir noch auf einen Sprung in die Kommune ein paar Bierchen zischen und fettes Fleisch verzehren...wer Bock hat kann ja posten, bis jetzt ca. 10 Leute...sollte das Wetter ganz grausig sein, sprich ständiger Regen treffen wir uns und pimpen unseren neuen Trail für die nächste Niteride Session und den unvermeidlichen X-Mas Dual Eleminator Downhill haste nich gesehen.. rock & ride big D


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Oktober 2010)

wollt evtl morgen nach osternohe wenn offen ist.nochmal ein bissl rumrollern.
sonst noch wer zeit/lust?


----------



## Bierklau (2. Oktober 2010)

wir haben den Trail heute fertig gemacht und shuttlen morgen früh ab 09:00 Uhr.. Treffpunkt bei Fab..



Jayson213 schrieb:


> wollt evtl morgen nach osternohe wenn offen ist.nochmal ein bissl rumrollern.
> sonst noch wer zeit/lust?


----------



## Bierklau (4. Oktober 2010)

Thursday niteride / wie jeden Donnerstag bei Zweirad Teuchert 18:30 [email protected] Boanl / ich lade die Sigma und bring sie mit...


----------



## Bierklau (4. Oktober 2010)

@ new trail named "Fox-whole" ride it!!!


----------



## Bierklau (6. Oktober 2010)

Vorankündigung / X-Mas fun race & X-mas party Stammtisch and friends am Samstag den 11.12.2010...bitte um Rückmeldung, wer Bock hat mitzumachen...Preise wirds wohl auch wieder geben...und ganz ernst ist es bei uns ja nie...hier noch ein Vorschlag: die Pros fahren dieses Jahr in einer Sonderwertung sonst ist das Faß ja schon gleich wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (7. Oktober 2010)

Hätte jemand heute Abend für die Tani ne Lampe???


----------



## Bierklau (7. Oktober 2010)

eingentlich ja, aber die hab ich schon dem Hasi versprochen...nur noch eine Stirnlampe kann ich aber mal mitbringen



More...wood schrieb:


> Hätte jemand heute Abend für die Tani ne Lampe???


----------



## More...wood (7. Oktober 2010)

K super, hauptsache aweng a Licht. Hab ma schon wieder eine aus China bestellt, aber die wird noch nen paar Tage brauchen.


----------



## Bierklau (7. Oktober 2010)

wie es so ausschaut sind wir heut ja ein größerer Haufen...kann vielleicht mal einer eine Kamera mit Blitz mitnehmen, mein mobile hat leider keinen

C U




More...wood schrieb:


> K super, hauptsache aweng a Licht. Hab ma schon wieder eine aus China bestellt, aber die wird noch nen paar Tage brauchen.


----------



## More...wood (7. Oktober 2010)

Bring ich mit, brauchst keine Helmlampe mitbringen, Tani bleibt da. Greeetz


----------



## Capic Biker (11. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (12. Oktober 2010)

irgendwer Zeit und Bock heute Nachmittag eine Runde zu biken??? Ca. 4 oder 5???


----------



## More...wood (12. Oktober 2010)

Kleine Runde am Foxhole? 4er? Treffpunkt?


----------



## Bierklau (12. Oktober 2010)

zwischen 4 und 5 am Foxhole, ich ruf Dich an, wann ich fertig bin...soll ich zu Dir kommen???



More...wood schrieb:


> Kleine Runde am Foxhole? 4er? Treffpunkt?


----------



## More...wood (12. Oktober 2010)

Yoa komm einfach vorbei.


----------



## Stefan Utz (12. Oktober 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> Vorankündigung / X-Mas fun race & X-mas party Stammtisch and friends am Samstag den 11.12.2010...bitte um Rückmeldung, wer Bock hat mitzumachen...Preise wirds wohl auch wieder geben...und ganz ernst ist es bei uns ja nie...hier noch ein Vorschlag: die Pros fahren dieses Jahr in einer Sonderwertung sonst ist das Faß ja schon gleich wieder weg...




Servus ihr Facebooker, ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Bierklau (12. Oktober 2010)

bis denne



More...wood schrieb:


> Yoa komm einfach vorbei.


----------



## Bierklau (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Oktober 2010)

i like that...


----------



## Tabibuschua (17. Oktober 2010)

spontan heut Pumptrack Action beim Fab, 17:30 ! Auffe , gemmer :]


----------



## schmidtti (17. Oktober 2010)

kaum issmer mal ein halbes jahr im urlaub issmer auch schon wieder da ;-)

also 11.12. x-mas eliminator und ich krieg dich cup bin ich dabei!!


ab jetzt bin ich hoffentlich wochenends wieder mit beim biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (18. Oktober 2010)

geilomat...bist auch auf facebook???



schmidtti schrieb:


> kaum issmer mal ein halbes jahr im urlaub issmer auch schon wieder da ;-)
> 
> also 11.12. x-mas eliminator und ich krieg dich cup bin ich dabei!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bierklau (18. Oktober 2010)

@ playriden / hat morgen wer spontan Lust auf biken???


----------



## schmidtti (18. Oktober 2010)

ne, sorry kein facebook oder dergleichen...
klassisch per mail, handy oder forum


----------



## Bierklau (18. Oktober 2010)

@ E.O.F.T. / diesen Donnerstag ist ja das EOFT Filmfestival in der Meistersingerhallt in Nbg...wer kommt mit??? Ich fahr auch von HEB aus


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Oktober 2010)

@bierklau: hast du karten zum verteilen?würde mir das ganze gern wieder ansehen...


----------



## Bierklau (19. Oktober 2010)

nöö, wollte die Karten an der Abendkasse holen...




Jayson213 schrieb:


> @bierklau: hast du karten zum verteilen?würde mir das ganze gern wieder ansehen...


----------



## Bierklau (20. Oktober 2010)

Erinnerung / Samstag den trail für den X-Mas DH fertigstellen..10 Uhr Treffpunkt in Hersbruck bei Teuchert oder Fab...


----------



## Jayson213 (22. Oktober 2010)

morgen jmd bock und zeit ne runde osternohe zu rollern?
hab erst nachm mittag zeit, sonst würd ich weiter fahren...


----------



## Bierklau (23. Oktober 2010)

14 November mal vormerken / FAbs message ; Es liegt an euch! Dirk, Betti und Ich haben jetzt schon zwei Vormittage damit verbracht den Trail zu bauen, damit dieser richtig Fett wird braucht es noch einiges an Arbeit. Alleine schaffen wir das bis zum Race nicht, also wäre es super wenn sich einige Leute diesen Termin freihalten könnten damit das eine richtig fette Strecke wird. Sie ist es schon, doch wenn keiner Hilft müssten wir vom xxxxxxxx aus starten und dort auch hochpedallieren. Als Belohnung für die Hilfe wird es eine geile Strecke geben mit fetten Sprüngen, Anliegern, Steilabfahren und weiteren kranken Scheiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Utz (4. November 2010)

Sers,
kann am 14. nicht kommen.


----------



## Bierklau (6. November 2010)

nochmal zur Info:

Hi mates, wollte nur nochmal an die nächsten Events erinnern...14.11. ab 10:00 Uhr morgens Fertigstellung X-Mas track / 11.12. ab 14:00 Uhr X-Mas race...by the way wäre schön wenn Ihr alle Feedback per email geben würdet, wer raced & wer anschließend auf die Feier kommt...gefeiert wird im Zentral Hersbruck...Nebenraum reserviert für 22 Leute...bisher 18 Zusagen, wobei wir Kollege Ben wohl wieder streichen müssen...


----------



## schmidtti (7. November 2010)

doof, 14.11. kann ich leider nicht mit schaufeln kommen...

11.12. steht soweit, bin am start


----------



## Jayson213 (8. November 2010)




----------



## teatimetom (9. November 2010)

voll gut


----------



## Bierklau (14. November 2010)

X-Mas Dual DH Eleminator / 11.12.2010

Hi bike mates, aufgrund reger Beteiligung ist der Track für das X-Mas Race fertiggeworden...am 10.11.2010 werden wir die Strecke nochmal abfegen, einen Holzsprung reinbauen und ein bißchen trainieren...CU on trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (14. November 2010)

anbei vorläufige Teilnehmerliste....


----------



## Bierklau (15. November 2010)

10.12 natürlich



Bierklau schrieb:


> X-Mas Dual DH Eleminator / 11.12.2010
> 
> Hi bike mates, aufgrund reger Beteiligung ist der Track für das X-Mas Race fertiggeworden...am 10.11.2010 werden wir die Strecke nochmal abfegen, einen Holzsprung reinbauen und ein bißchen trainieren...CU on trail


----------



## Bierklau (16. November 2010)

Do Niteride 18:30 Uhr bei Zweirad Teuchert wie immer....


----------



## Bierklau (21. November 2010)

@ shuttlen am Sonntag Nachmittag / Sry, mates bin nicht dabei..mich hat´s erwischt bin krank...viel Spaß...


----------



## schmidtti (25. November 2010)

übrigens svenderham is auch dabei!
hoffen wir mal das das wetter passt


----------



## Bierklau (28. November 2010)

Camp Woodward in Lenggries / ich glaub es nicht & ich wohn jetzt um die Ecke hrhrhr


----------



## Bierklau (29. November 2010)

11.12.2010 / X-Mas Race und X-Mas Party im Zentral in Hersbruck

Anbei der Menuvorschlag vom Zentral, bitte an mich mailen, wer was möchte...

Feinschmeckerspiess mit Rösti an Pfefferrahm und Salat
Gänsebrust mit Kloß und Blaukraut
Filetsteak "Zentral" mit Rösti und Rahmchampignons
Frankenalbsteak mit Folienkartoffel&Quark mit Steaksalat
Schnitzel an Paprikarahm mit Kroketten

Beilagen kannst du auch andere haben, zB. Pommes, Bratkartoffeln ETC..........
Mach des mal mit deinen Leuten klar und sag mir bitte Bescheid was Ihr wollt. Am besten wär ne Liste. Und zwecks eindecken die genaue Personenzahl! Danke


----------



## Bierklau (29. November 2010)

X-Mas race am 11.12.2010 / update Teilnehmerliste / bitte die Partyteilnahme per Email oder SIMS bestätigen..Thx


----------



## Bierklau (29. November 2010)

Bierklau schrieb:


> X-Mas race am 11.12.2010 / update Teilnehmerliste / bitte die Partyteilnahme per Email oder SIMS bestätigen..Thx



1. Platz 30 L Heldbräu


----------



## Bierklau (4. Dezember 2010)

diesen Do anstatt niteride mal in Osternohe mit ski & board???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (4. Dezember 2010)

Servus mates, das Renner findet definitiv statt...die Party auch...anbei die Teilnehmerliste...mit Jonas sind wir dann ca. 30 Leute


----------



## Bierklau (6. Dezember 2010)

Preise für das Rennen / kann irgendwer noch was spenden??? Wir brauchen noch ein paar Preise für das Rennen...


----------



## Bierklau (7. Dezember 2010)

WICHTIG!!! nach dem heutigen ähem Testride müssen wir leider wirklich zugeben, daß es sich definitiv nicht fahren läßt!!! Die Party findet aber statt und wer schön Ihr kommt trotzdem ALLE / rock & ride D


----------



## Stefan Utz (8. Dezember 2010)

Wir können uns ja am Nachmittag treffen und einfach eine Tour fahren.
Straße und befahrene Feldwege gehen schon.
Wer kommt?


----------



## Bierklau (17. Dezember 2010)

Frage ??? Wenn schon kein DH derzeit geht, wie siehts aus mit einem Dual Ski/Board Rennen...ganz mit Spaß versteht sich...Wer hätte denn Lust???


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Dezember 2010)

boarden hätt ich schon lust 
kommt halt aufs datum/zeit an.


----------



## Bierklau (27. Dezember 2010)

Servus Ihr Weihnachtsgeschädigten....es hat sich ja schon rumgesprochen, daß wir überlegen Ende Juno/Anfang July für zwei Wochen nach Whistler zu fahren. Falls noch irgendwer Böcke hat einfach mal antexten... ride or die D


----------



## Bierklau (14. Januar 2011)

Biken !!!!!!!!!! Sers´n Mädels, morgen am 15.01. gehts wieder los...wir treffen uns um 11:30 Uhr bei FAb, Shuttle ist am Start...wir werden nach Möglichkeit alle bekannten Trails anfahren, wenn noch Zeit ist evtl. einen Sprung Richtung Erlangen (Ihr wißt scho)...wer Bock hat einfach aufschlagen...


----------



## Jayson213 (16. April 2011)

*Gähn* 

was hier los?nix...

mal wieder n "richtigen" stammtisch basteln? so mit vielen, und den nürnbergern 
ideen?

cheerio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. April 2011)

Idee:
nachdem ono sa+so z.z. überfüllt ist, könnten wir ma h#*$_es shutteln oder passend zu ostern light´s ei


----------



## Jayson213 (17. April 2011)

bin ostern nich da...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. April 2011)

war ja nur so dahingeschrieben....


----------



## M-Power (20. Oktober 2011)

ACHTUNG! JÖRGI SEIN LADEN IN HERSBRUCK WURDE AUSGERAUBT!!! DIRKS BIKES WURDEN AUCH GEKLAUT!!! DAS REIGN O & DAS GHOST DH IN MK AUSFÜHRUNG...BITTE ALLE OBACHT GEBEN & HINWEISE AN JT ODER DIRK...


----------



## cdF600 (24. Oktober 2011)

Mein Beileid!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Glück! Aber das scheinen Profis gewesen zu sein.
Die waren ein paar Tage vorher in Hartmannshof (Radsport Müller) auch schon aktiv.
Sollte mich wundern wenn da wieder was auftaucht.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. März 2012)

haha, erster 2012!!!

da Facebook in chinesien nicht erlaubt ist, mal die frage wie des am Samstag abläuft?

weiß aber nicht ob ich freitag schon fertig bin - falls nicht ist mir´s ehrlich gesagt zu weit zu fahren....  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaT44 (28. August 2012)

Servus Leute , 
mal eine Frage ,da euer Stammtisch ja auch in meiner Gegend ist , denke ich , dass ihr euch hier ziemlich gut auskennt .
Also es geht um folgendes ,ich bin Dirtbike gefahren und habe mir jetzt ein Kona Stinky gekauft weil ich auf Freeride umsteigen möchte .
Da meine Frage : gibt es am Moritzberg irgendwelche Abfahrten , die allzu anspruchsvoll sind ? Da ich noch minderjährig bin und auch weder Führerschein noch Auto besitze , bin ich vom Radius wo ich fahre relativ eingeschränkt .
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort .
Danke im Voraus .

LG Pat


----------



## PaT44 (28. August 2012)

die NICHT allzu anspruchsvoll sind .

sry da hatte sich wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen..


----------



## ZubZer0 (17. November 2013)

Wo findet man denn gute, anspruchvolle Trails rund um Hersbruck?
Vielleicht gibt es ja Bilder oder ein paar Video´s.
 @PaT44

gibt es, teilweise schon heavy. Zumindest den den ich letztens gefahren bin.


----------

